# Makeup Tips and Ideas!



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 10, 2008)

Even though I play with makeup all the time and I consider it more of an art than a hobby I get stuck for ideas from time to time. 

I was on youtube a while back and stumbled onto this girl from the UK who does makeup videos with step by step instructions for different looks. Panacea81. People can send in pictures of celebs and ask her to show them how to recreate the look and she does. Majority of her makeup is MAC (my personal favorite) but I am sure using other brands works as well too. This is a link to her page. Check it out if you are into makeup. It's a fun watch. 

Also I wanted in this thread for people to post pictures of their great makeup moments, suggestions of tools and favorite makeup brands to use.

Here are some of my "I'm really bored so I think I will play with makeup" moments.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 10, 2008)

Sasha,

your skill is amazing, and that second one is sooo soft and pretty!

My tip would be Tesco's own 'Soft Touch' and 'Soft Focus' They're both illuminating skin products. The first one is softer, more like a moisturiser but gives an amazing flattering glow. It smells good enough to eat, sort of a divine peachy smell and someone who kissed me once commented that my face smelt great (which was weird but nice!) The second one is more like a foundation but again, gives a subtle glow. I use it now instead of an Estee Lauder thing because it's £5 a jar instead of £30+ and gives a nicer result.

I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone else posts here but can I just mention - your skin is INCREDIBLE!!! A close up of my own skin would not be nearly so glowing and clear even with the make-up. Truly lovely!

Tracey xx


----------



## Emma (Mar 10, 2008)

Just wanted to thank you Sasha for putting the link up. I'm going to have some great fun playing  

Damn I'm going to have to spend lots of money buying some make up.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 10, 2008)

I fear looking at the register on my next MAC visit after watching her clips. But I know it will be sooo worth it. Glad you like the vids! Thanks Tracey!


----------



## Emma (Mar 10, 2008)

I looked on the MAC website but I couldn't see anything. Does MAC sell makeup sets? I want a whole mixture of the stuff in a proper box! lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 10, 2008)

Here Em! While these obviously aren't real MAC brand makeup they are packs of makeup that give you a wide variety.

Fake MAC (but very cheap)

I haven't seen MAC selling in sets, but maybe I am missing something. I'll post if I notice it!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 10, 2008)

This is a good deal for you UK girls (or boys) who dont want to pay a lot but have a variety of basic colors.

78 Elite Pro Eyeshadow


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 10, 2008)

hey sasha great thread seriously!!!! anyhow here are just two of my favorite pics of make-up that ive done on myself. i have to many favorites to post all of them...lol! anyhow i have an album on myspace if any of you would like to take a look....












heres where the albums r!

http://www.myspace.com/phoebe27


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2008)

That makeup is so cool! I suck so bad at makeup application. I am just getting the hang of a decent eyeliner application.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sasha, I SO want you to do a video on how you do that green/pink business in the 3rd pic. Its freakin' adorable!!!!!!!!!! 

No, seriously... lol if you could PM me the MAC colors you used... that combo would freakin ROCK my St. Patty's day outfit.  This is such a cute idea, I'm gonna play wif makeup when I get home now YAY!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 10, 2008)

Very cute makeup, Sasha and Phoebe! 

I'll be honest -- I don't really play with makeup; if I do, I'll play with different colors for my lips...but not really eyes. I am kind of a less is more chick, but I'm thinking about taking it up a notch.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 10, 2008)

Aww thank Sunnie! They actually arent MAC colors. As much as I love MAC I don't as of yet have a large collection. I bought them in a collection of eye shadows on ebay a while back. And the pink is an eye crayon type by L'Oreal number 142 called Unmistakable. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Red (Mar 10, 2008)

me makes a living outta this so I have to participate 

These are from a bridal make-up test the other day. The bride (late 30's) has some quite serious skin damage caused by sunbeds and a 40 a day habit so the main focus was to get the skin dewy and soft without looking overdone.

Just to say the bride isn't smiling because she is in the inbetween stages of getting her teeth veneered for the big day so you might have to use your imagination a bit!


View attachment 38135





*Before: *

She wears her lashes and brows fairly severe for her colouring so I knew right away I needed to tone those down. She is also normally a wearer of glasses and will be wearing contacts on the day so I need to be aware of this so not to make her look like a 'bunny in headlights'.

The skin is quite patchy with pools of oil and dry patches and the lips are fairly lined so lipcolour has to be applied carefully.



View attachment 38136



*After:*


~Cleanse, tone and moisturise

~ Spent a good 5 mins buffing in MAC Strobe cream with a white tipped #187 brush. This is essential as it create the best base for any make-up applied afterwards, as well as moisturising, Strobe cream contains a red pearl pigment that brightens the skin surface and evens out redness.

~ Applied with clean fingers MAC Face and Body foundation C3 to the areas that needed evening out, chin around the nose and cheekbones. A great tip I stole off Terry Barber was to put the Face and Body foundation onto the back of your hand and mix it around with your fingers until it starts to 'take' or get thicker. That way it blends more easily and you have a lot more control over it. Once applied I used the #187 brush again to buff into the skin, (remember to address areas such as earlobes, the back of the neck and decollatage when doing this so not to leave a streaky finish)

~ Minimal powder application to the T-Zone using MAC Blot powder in medium.

~ Using a large brush #134, with a sweeping motion, applied a matte bronzer to the higer plains of the face. Cheekbones, bridge of the nose, chin, forehead and cleavage.

~ Cream blush (Mac, Brit Wit) applied to just above the hollows of her cheeks. Cream blush is essential when making up mature/damaged skin as it keeps it looking natural.

~ Eyebrows gently defined with matte shadow (Wedge) using a #208 brush and Brow Liner in Lingering. Tip is to apply the colour in multiple small strokes, gently builting up the colour. Finished with vasaline applied with a clean mascara wand, this locks the brow in place with a groomed sheen.

~ On the eyes I defined with a very dark waterproof liner on a green/black to bring out her eye colour, same with the eyeshadow. I used a neutral with a slight lilac sheen to bring out the green in her eyes. I used a shimmery highlighter under her brows to open the eyes up a bit. Some peeps advise 'women of a certain age' to stay away from this technique. I say not always, if the skin is smooth and hair free a bit of light reflection can go a long way.

~ Lips, before anything I applied a clear lip primer from MAC to fill in the fine lines and minimise any product bleeding. I took this just out of her natural lip line so to plump up the lips. Lips were then lined, blotted and glossed for a very natural look. 



Anyway, it all came out very natural and glossy, just what she wanted, though looking at the photos I think I might define the eyes more with individual lashes on the day. She will be wearing her hair in barrel curls, so I will take lots of pics to post after the big day.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 10, 2008)

I was waiting for you to join this thread.  Awesome job girl!


----------



## Red (Mar 10, 2008)

these were from a shoot, just messing around with a friend in my bathroom. I liked how they came out at the time. Great fun!

View attachment 38138


View attachment 38139


View attachment 38140


----------



## Red (Mar 10, 2008)

the secrets my computer holds. Behold the MAC sillyness.

View attachment 38141

Christmas at World Duty Free, I got bored and made a Grinch wig.

View attachment 38142

Once again, bored at work.

View attachment 38143

Swirly swirly.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 10, 2008)

Red said:


> me makes a living outta this so I have to participate



I wouldn't normally ask this in a public thread - but Please! Do me! Do me! Pretty Please! Do me!!!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## Red (Mar 10, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I wouldn't normally ask this in a public thread - but Please! Do me! Do me! Pretty Please! Do me!!!!!
> 
> Tracey xx




Seriously Tracey, It would be a pleasure to 'do you', we should uh, y'know, hook some time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 10, 2008)

Haha, I was about to say something similar. 

Sash, when you're back in the US, if we meet up, you have to promise to do my makeup before we go out.  LOL   

A look I've always wanted to emulate was Drew Barrymore's eye makeup in Ever After, in the ball scene.

(this one: http://imdb.com/media/rm1826986240/ch0027307)

I can't find any color pictures anywhere so you can see what I'm talking about - I'll keep looking.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 10, 2008)

I was going to ask how I could apply makeup so as not to look like I'm had spackle applied. I also end up looking dried out and nasty. My lip gloss always fades and I'm terrible with eyemakeup. Then this thread helped.


----------



## volatile (Mar 10, 2008)

I love bold eye makeup like yours Sasha. For some reason I always end up buying neutral colors that blend in to my skin colors and it's very subtle. I've tried darker colors but it always creases or smudges. 

Do you use something on your lids that keeps it in place?


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 10, 2008)

volatile said:


> I love bold eye makeup like yours Sasha. For some reason I always end up buying neutral colors that blend in to my skin colors and it's very subtle. I've tried darker colors but it always creases or smudges.
> 
> Do you use something on your lids that keeps it in place?




Try putting a bit of your foundation or some concealer right before you put your eyeshadow on. That'll create a base and make it stay better and not crease as much. They make actual eye shadow bases but I think concealer works just as well, plus its something that most makeup-using-people already have.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 11, 2008)

Red! you foxy bitch. that bridal makeup you posted is so wonderfully classy and tasteful and pretty. and SPRINGY. gush gush. 
bravo, seriously. 


i don't really go for the gusto (plz to pronounce 'goose-toe', like killface says it) with my makeup like i used to. i was heavy into the kinda postmodern trashy smeared pat benetar face thing for a few years in the early 2000s, and that was enough troweling on the eyeshadow for one girl's lifetime. nowadays i probably wear more than your average lady, but not enough to really qualify for the MAC olympics. 
right now i'm just piling on a bit more dark liner than i used to (something about having shorter bangs makes it seem appropriate), and using an all-over shimmery mauve powder from ID minerals. love love LOVE their eyeshadows. 
i'll post an actual makeup picture the next time i put on a face. 

View attachment dayafter.gif


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 11, 2008)

The bangs look fab, and you could seriously be like *The Next Big Thing* in brows.

I'm telling you...open a salon, get a publicist who'll have your salon named in _Allure_ as "The Best of Seattle" and eventually we're going to see a little side item on gawker.com about how Jennifer Lopez flies Elle Camino out to wherever she's filming her movies because nobody else is allowed to touch her brows.

It will happen.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sometimes I get bored and weird and try to match my eye makeup color to what I'm wearing. I don't know if you can tell or not, but I used a lilac-purple with a darker purple to shade, and black eyeliner. I like the little winged ends on it. Kinda boring, I know.. but I thought it looked cute  

I'm gonna play more later.  

View attachment 0308melina.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 12, 2008)

Woohoo! Great job Sunnie! Love the pic.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 12, 2008)

posting to subscribe!

I've never really been all that good with make up, and I'm enjoying seeing the pics. Who knows, maybe I'll learn something!


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2008)

elle camino said:


> Red! you foxy bitch. that bridal makeup you posted is so wonderfully classy and tasteful and pretty. and SPRINGY. gush gush.
> bravo, seriously.



Thanks luvvie!

Loving this thread Sasha


----------



## intraultra (Mar 12, 2008)

i am utter shite when it comes to doing my eyemakeup. at least when it comes to using shadows. eyeliner is also hit or miss with me. do you ladies have any tips for getting liner really close to your lash line and/or keeping it smooth-looking? i use pencil and sometimes (but rarely) liquid. frustrating!!


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2008)

intraultra said:


> i am utter shite when it comes to doing my eyemakeup. at least when it comes to using shadows. eyeliner is also hit or miss with me. do you ladies have any tips for getting liner really close to your lash line and/or keeping it smooth-looking? i use pencil and sometimes (but rarely) liquid. frustrating!!




This brush, using an eyeshadow first to line your eyes and get as close to the lashes as possible. You can wear it soft like that or add a thin line of liquid liner using the same brush. Line both lids fully before attempting to add any sort of flick. Get the line crisp and neat and hold the skin taut if necessary. Once both lids are lined look straight on in the mirror and add the flicks, that way they will be balanced and you wont end up with one great flick and one rubbish flick. Remember when adding flicks of any kind, draw the line up or out, never down. Even if it only slopes a little bit, it will make your eyes look tired. Don't be afraid to add a drop of water to your eyeliner to create a more fluid product to work with, try this and practice when you don't have to be anywhere. As soon as you start to rush eye make-up the sooner it screws up. Hope this helps, have a go and post some pics!


----------



## Suze (Mar 12, 2008)

i dunno if it has been posted, but i really want to be better at experimenting with eye shadows. i've heard that the key is to blend well. but it always look smudgy on me. i reaaally want too learn "smokey eyes."
(i've watched some of the youtube vids but that didn't help me much.)

also...what colors are suitable for a blue eyed/blonde chick? And can someone recommend a good eyeliner and mascara that doesen't smudge so much. Preferable not at all!

thanks in advance


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2008)

Red said:


> me makes a living outta this so I have to participate
> 
> These are from a bridal make-up test the other day. The bride (late 30's) has some quite serious skin damage caused by sunbeds and a 40 a day habit so the main focus was to get the skin dewy and soft without looking overdone.
> 
> Just to say the bride isn't smiling because she is in the inbetween stages of getting her teeth veneered for the big day so you might have to use your imagination a bit!


 

You took at least 10 years off of her. Amazing.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 12, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i dunno if it has been posted, but i really want to be better at experimenting with eye shadows. i've heard that the key is to blend well. but it always look smudgy on me. i reaaally want too learn "smokey eyes."
> (i've watched some of the youtube vids but that didn't help me much.)
> 
> also...what colors are suitable for a blue eyed/blonde chick? And can someone recommend a good eyeliner and mascara that doesen't smudge so much. Preferable not at all!
> ...



Blue eyes typically look good in turquoise-y type colors, (not blue blue) and neutrals. Brown is opposite of blue on the color wheel, so the colors contrast and compliment each other. Grays look awesome too, so that "smokey eye" thing you want to do, would look awesome!! 

If you're not real sure on what colors to get, I know Max factor makes eyeshadow trios with colors that compliment each other. They make one with a black, gray, and white, that would get your smokey eye thing going. 

How *I* would try doing it, would be to put a bit of a base, using foundation, on your eyelid, put the gray color all over your eyelid, then go to the outside corner of your eyelid and shade the black (very lightly! you want smokey not gothy!) in until its about 1/2 the way in, and it looks like its blending well. Be sure to get some of the black shadow in the crease, it'll make your eyes look bigger.  Use a brush for your eyeshadows, too ... the foam spongey applicators kinda stink.  (ok they really stink but oh well)

Then what you can do is get a pencil black or dark gray eyeliner, and get pretty close to your lashes. Then get your foamy spongey thing (Hey, they have a use afterall!) and smudge your eyeliner a bit. If you want to go back over and define it a bit more, by all means. 

Then pile on the mascara. I like the waterproof stuff from Clinique. Its not horribly expensive (around 12.50) but if that's even out of your budget, the 2000 calorie mascara from max factor is just as good, I just find that the Clinique comes off with makeup remover easier.. If you're not concerned with it, though, the max factor would work fine for you, and its around 1/2 the price as the clinique.

As far as eyeliner is concerned, a pencil is going to work the best, and if you're smudging it anyway, get an angled-eyeliner brush and go over it with matching shadow. That will probably help it stay in place better and not smudge. I've never found smudge-and-water-proof eyeliner pencil before, only liquid.  If you happen to find some, though.. let me know. LOL!

The best way to learn though, is just get a bunch of it and play. Spend an afternoon off just making yourself pretty. Put on some fun music, grab a bag of cotton balls and some makeup remover, and go to town.  Sure its a waste of makeup but hey.. ya only live once! 

Have fun, dearie!
Melina


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have no tips or tricks to offer. I am clueless when it comes to eye makeup. However, I just wanted to say that I am stunned by the beauty in this thread. All you ladies are simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2008)

susieQ said:


> also...what colors are suitable for a blue eyed/blonde chick?
> 
> thanks in advance





Hey SusieQ, my honest answer would be you can wear whatever colours you feel like wearing as there are always ways to make it work. The logical way to look at it is by referring to a chart that displays contrasting colours. The colours are placed directly opposite the colours that will contrasts/clash with it the most. Colours that clash are not necessarily a bad thing, as a contrasting colour will make the other colour stand out or 'pop'. For example using the chart below you can see that opposite your blue eye colour is orange, so warm orange based shadows will make the blue in your eyes stand out. Don't be scared, just think of this chart next time you are at the make-up counter, looking for a brown eyeliner for instance? So many to choose from. Veer towards the warm/gold flecked browns as opposed to any green/taupe based browns. It will look more flattering and will subtley bring out the blue in your eyes. Remember this shouldn't mean you disregard all other colours, as they can all still work for you, it's just a case of tweaking them depending on the occasion. Hope this helps. 


View attachment 38255​


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2008)

I have just noticed going over my posts that I have referred to MAC a hell of a lot. I do love their products but as a make-up artist with a discount and the ability to claim the tax back, I get a hefty chunk deducted. There are lots of fabulous make-up suppliers* out there to experiment with and my kit hold all sorts of brands so don't think you need to break the bank to achieve decent make-up. Remember, if you are interested in a product but it's a little pricey ask for a tester, it's the job of the make-up artist at the counter to help you out so don't be afraid. 


Brushes though? Do splash out, look after them and they will last you a lifetime and are genuinely the only thing suitable to achieve certain looks, you only need about 3 key brushes to achieve most techniques.




*I'm loving Barbara Daly at Tesco and GOSH at Superdrug at the moment, even Collection 2000 has come a long way since the early 90's.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Red, Sasha and all you other experts...

I have very dry skin which occasionally goes flaky in the winter, despite me glooping moisturiser on by the gallon.

I had my make-up done a while ago in a Department store at Bobbi Brown and I was really happy with the look they did. They recommended a stick foundation which I've used ever since (great colour for my skin which is corpse pale!) but it doesnt sit right if I am having an attack of dryness. 

Do I need to look for a liquid or are there any easier things like sticks/solids/whatever which might work for me? I dont really want to go back to having a bottle which invariably looses its lid in my make up bag. If I do go back to a liquid is worth using a brush to apply the foundation or are fingers ok?

Thank you!
Tracey xx


----------



## Red (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey BeaBea, I have the MAC foundation stick and it only works when my skin is really moisturised. It is more than likely a very similar to the Bobbi Brown Stick as they are both Lauder and companies often share their formulas. When my skin is very dry I prefer to use a tinted moisturiser over my normal moisturiser and that seems to do the trick. I go for almost gel like tints as the texture just seeps in and feels very comfortable. Studio Tint  is really nice; I would probably use NC40 on your complexion. Or Bobbi Brown Extra SPF Tinted Moisturising Balm , again over your normal moisturiser. Sometimes I like to use the foundation stick almost as a concealer, on only the oily parts of my face as it sits wonderfully, I then blend out with plain old moisturiser or a tint. A lot of faces have different textures in different areas so when working I always end up using more than one product to achieve the most flawless look, I understand though that at home when making yourself up it's not always possible. If stuck for time scribble a bit of the stick onto the back of your hand and mix with a drop of moisturiser, then apply this to an already fully moisturised face, it should in theory blend really easily and leave the skin dewy and natural (I then usually set this with a _very _ light application of powder to stop it all wandering off). As for fingers, as long as they are clean I actually prefer using them to a brush when applying foundation as the warmth they provide help when blending into the skin, it can also promote the circulation giving the skin a plumper, fresher look. I just keep a bottle of anti-bacterial gel in my kit to make sure that I am always properly clean.

Hope this helps, let me know and if not I can have another think 


ETA Possibly try slathering your face in something from the Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream range, before bed once a week or so, or just on the dry patches? If feels 'orrible and the smell isn't brilliant but it works a treat on dry skin.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm no makeup expert like Red here, but I also get patchy dry places on my face when the weather changes seasons. It's kinda odd. I don't have any with me now and I really wish I did, but I usually use the brand Eucerin. It more times than not helps my skin with staying moisturized and I love the range they cover for face and body. I started off using the original creme formula for the body on my face and still had no problems.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 13, 2008)

This is me, when I am bored like today.


----------



## Red (Mar 13, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is me, when I am bored like today.



Oooh Sash, they are _purdy_, pink is so your colour, love it!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the pink! Is that the same pink color that was in the first set of pics?  I want a hot pink color like that so bad!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 13, 2008)

I think over the weekend I'll head to a MAC counter just to play around with some fun spring colors. I'm normally a Bare Minerals girl (I love to keep it very natural), but I'm going to take it up a notch...

I bought some eyeshadow pots and eyeliners by Urban Decay and I use them when I go out sometimes...I love how funky they are!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 13, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I think over the weekend I'll head to a MAC counter just to play around with some fun spring colors. I'm normally a Bare Minerals girl (I love to keep it very natural), but I'm going to take it up a notch...
> 
> I bought some eyeshadow pots and eyeliners by Urban Decay and I use them when I go out sometimes...I love how funky they are!



Oh I love Urban Decay! I think they were the first brand I bought for alternative colors at Hot Topic! Ash, if you decide to play with some makeup please take some pics. 


Sunnie, the pink is actually a different from the first picture with pink. In the first one I used Eye Smudge from Hot Topic and in the second one its a lose powder from Berry M Cosmetics. They also have a hot pink liquid eyeliner..... I have been looking for one for years now, so I shall be purchasing one at the soonest possible moment.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Sasha i love that pink eyeshadow on you!*

this is what im wearing today (make-up).
i just got some new stuff from mac and wanted to try it out
i got the new fafi lipstick called *not so innocent * and i got a lip liner and some shadows and eyeliners.







:happy:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay, here's what I would like to know -- do you ladies create these looks for everyday or just special occassion/going to a club, concert/etc? And how long does it normally take to create the look?

I ask because my routine in the morning leaves me about 10 minutes or less to apply my face...so I'm wondering if it's possible to create those lovely looks and not be late for work...

Just thinkin' here...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 13, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Okay, here's what I would like to know -- do you ladies create these looks for everyday or just special occassion/going to a club, concert/etc? And how long does it normally take to create the look?
> 
> I ask because my routine in the morning leaves me about 10 minutes or less to apply my face...so I'm wondering if it's possible to create those lovely looks and not be late for work...
> 
> Just thinkin' here...



*well, i speak for myself and i do my make-up however i feel like it at that moment, most of the time its dramatic or dark, hardly ever go for the natural look. ive been putting on make-up since i was 13 so like todays make-up took me like at the most 20 minutes to do. but then again thats just me....*


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't see myself ever wearing a look like that for work and I work in the music industry. That's just me though. Haha.

I mainly have the same look for everday makeup, I change up my eye-shadow a bit though here and there.

I'm a blondie so I wear a chocolate eyeliner, a dark brown mascara and I tend to go with more neutral eye shadows in taupes and some sparkly browns.

I darken it up at night and do a bit more dramatic eyeshadow. I don't like people to see my makeup before they see my face, y'know?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 13, 2008)

The pink stones and pink mask type makeup look usually are for playing around and party/night on the town. For everyday wear I mostly do black cat eye look which takes 3 min at most.... and just a cute eyeshadow under that I can change day to day. The more you practice with random makeup looks, the more confident you will get and the faster you can put it on.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 13, 2008)

I usually match my eye makeup color to whatever I'm wearing, I usually don't wear crazy colors during the day, but it all depends. I like coordinating and I'm kind of OCD about it ... but if I'm bumming out for the day, in a hoodie and jeans or whatnot, It's usually just foundation, mascara, and lip gloss. That doesn't happen very often, though 

Edit - oh and mine usually takes 10-20 mins depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## Suze (Mar 14, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> Blue eyes typically look good in turquoise-y type colors, (not blue blue) and neutrals. Brown is opposite of blue on the color wheel, so the colors contrast and compliment each other. Grays look awesome too, so that "smokey eye" thing you want to do, would look awesome!!
> 
> If you're not real sure on what colors to get, I know Max factor makes eyeshadow trios with colors that compliment each other. They make one with a black, gray, and white, that would get your smokey eye thing going.
> 
> ...





Red said:


> Hey SusieQ, my honest answer would be you can wear whatever colours you feel like wearing as there are always ways to make it work. The logical way to look at it is by referring to a chart that displays contrasting colours. The colours are placed directly opposite the colours that will contrasts/clash with it the most. Colours that clash are not necessarily a bad thing, as a contrasting colour will make the other colour stand out or 'pop'. For example using the chart below you can see that opposite your blue eye colour is orange, so warm orange based shadows will make the blue in your eyes stand out. Don't be scared, just think of this chart next time you are at the make-up counter, looking for a brown eyeliner for instance? So many to choose from. Veer towards the warm/gold flecked browns as opposed to any green/taupe based browns. It will look more flattering and will subtley bring out the blue in your eyes. Remember this shouldn't mean you disregard all other colours, as they can all still work for you, it's just a case of tweaking them depending on the occasion. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38255​



Thanks for taking the time guys... This helped A LOT! and now off to experimenting....:-D


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Mar 14, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I think over the weekend I'll head to a MAC counter just to play around with some fun spring colors. I'm normally a Bare Minerals girl (I love to keep it very natural), but I'm going to take it up a notch...
> 
> I bought some eyeshadow pots and eyeliners by Urban Decay and I use them when I go out sometimes...I love how funky they are!



I am afraid of the MAC counter. They attack me when I walk up, and it makes me feel uncomfortable. I am ashamed to say "I am 27 years old and have never worn eye makeup in my life." Sort of like the reason I avoid Starbucks (WTF is a a frappachino anyway??). I feel like in some strange way they are going to laugh at me, and I will have to slink away. Totally unfounded I know, but still the fear is there.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 14, 2008)

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> I am afraid of the MAC counter. They attack me when I walk up, and it makes me feel uncomfortable.



I kind of feel the same! I do go to make-up counters to ask advice etc - but only when my skin is in good condition... On a day when its looking ok I can ask anything and usually sweet talk a few samples too. On the days I really need their help and its flaky, itchy and sore I cant face them and scuttle past pretending to be on the phone. 

From now on I think I'm just going to post in this thread instead. It's cheaper on my pocket and considering the things I have admitted on Dims a confession about my battle against super dry skin isn't even going to raise an eyebrow 

Tracey xx


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 15, 2008)

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> I am afraid of the MAC counter. They attack me when I walk up, and it makes me feel uncomfortable. I am ashamed to say "I am 27 years old and have never worn eye makeup in my life." Sort of like the reason I avoid Starbucks (WTF is a a frappachino anyway??). I feel like in some strange way they are going to laugh at me, and I will have to slink away. Totally unfounded I know, but still the fear is there.



I don't think they would laugh at you, I think they would see you as a really fun project! A clear pallet for them to experiment with looks and colors. I really like the Clinique counter. I haven't had any bad experiences there with the sales women and Clinique seems to carry a nice variety of natural and earth tones which I think would look wonderful one you! 

PS... a frappachino is heaven on a hot day in the summer.


----------



## Brenda (Mar 16, 2008)

I am getting married in April and decided not to have a makeup artist do my face. I mostly decided against it because we are having pictures taken the day before and paying twice is just dumb. 

So I thought I would put the money into some great makeup and have my talented sister help me. Any recommendations on where to go for a freebie makeover and what products to buy? I think I will need a much stronger foundation and possibly fake eyelashes for some drama. What about eyelash extensions? They are pricey but are they worth it??

Thanks!

Brenda


----------



## lalatx (Mar 16, 2008)

So I got bored tonight... Really did not feel like going downtown b/c of SXSW- far to many drunk tourists and the prices are jacked up. I played with more colors but they just not come out very well. I like to play with colors b/c my eyes are multi colored so I try to make them pop out. 

View attachment IMG_1790.JPG


View attachment IMG_1798.JPG


View attachment IMG_1803.JPG


View attachment P_003242.JPG


View attachment IMG_1805.JPG


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 16, 2008)

My tips:

Smashbox makeup primer that's way freakin' expensive is the exact same thing as powder gel, like this. You get a whole lot more for a whole lot less.

The colors that will look best on a given person have more to do with skin undertones than just hair and/or eye color. Once you've figured out if warm or cool colors look best on you, then choosing from that palette will look better, regardless of what particular combination you put on any given day. This also applies to clothing colors.

Unless you're going for a way dramatic evening look, do more neutral eye colors with a darker lip, or a more neutral or lighter lip color with more dramatic eye makeup. This isn't a hard and fast rule, but I've noticed in looking at celeb promo pictures that they tend to do this combo.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 16, 2008)

lalatx said:


> So I got bored tonight... Really did not feel like going downtown b/c of SXSW- far to many drunk tourists and the prices are jacked up. I played with more colors but they just not come out very well. I like to play with colors b/c my eyes are multi colored so I try to make them pop out.



*well they look lovely! your eyes are soo gorgeous!!!!:bow:*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 16, 2008)

here was my make-up last night, i went to a wedding.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 16, 2008)

View attachment Picture 49-1.jpg


View attachment Picture 45-1.jpg



Not the greatest quality, but you can kinda see my need for colors...lol.

It's funny... Hand me blue, purple and green and I'll have a peacock's tail fanning out on your eye...but give me brown and I have NO idea what to do with it.

And Renn woman is right about the cool/ warm thing.

Red-browns and red-purples look like SHIT on me.

However, I can get away with varying degrees of greens, and orangy-reds. Weird.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 16, 2008)

Ladies, I am so impressed! You've given me such inspiration. I'll have to scrounge up some pics of my own makeup madness! 

I'm a nars devotee myself- never have really gotten into mac. Any thoughts on the differences between them?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 16, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Ladies, I am so impressed! You've given me such inspiration. I'll have to scrounge up some pics of my own makeup madness!
> 
> I'm a nars devotee myself- never have really gotten into mac. Any thoughts on the differences between them?



NARS salespeople are not trained to be complete dickheads.

No seriously, I was chatting with Elle Camino about this and the two times I tried to buy MAC (Bloomingdales and Bendels) the salespeople were so obnoxious I said "fuck it."

I love NARS lipglosses, the color stays forever. The blush is fabulous too. The only product of theirs I never really took to was the foundation.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried the new(ish) L'oreal makeup line - H.I.P.?

I love the cream eyeliners - I have eggplant and noir, and just bought the creamshadow in Nervy...it glides on like a dream, but you must use primer, or it gets a little crepey..or is that just age? 
I've also got a couple of their shadow sticks, and a wonderful nude lip gloss.

It runs a bit expensive for L'oreal's lines, but it stays on, it's available everywhere (since moving I have no idea where anything is, it's got to be at CVS for me!) and really is more pigmented than some stuff.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> but give me brown and I have NO idea what to do with it.
> 
> And Renn woman is right about the cool/ warm thing.
> 
> ...



I bet you could get away with coppers or golds. I think those colors would do well on you if you ever wanted to go down the browner side.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 16, 2008)

This thread has been really helpful. Since moving to England my skin is really dry. I don't know if it is the climate or the hard water or what. But my smooth clear skin has turned into red flaky itchiness that looks even worse with foundation on it...makes me sad.

Being married has turned me into on of those girls who doesn't try anymore. I used to not even leave my house without doing my hair and make up and now everyday I go to work with a plain flaky face and my long hair tied back. 

I'm about to have a make over. I'm going to cut my hair so that I have to do it every day. I also want to start doing my make up again as it gives me confidence when I know I look good. Here in England I have noticed less of a selection in make up and I'm really unsure of what I am doing. I used to stick to the cheap basics....Cover Girl, Avon, Maybeline and even Wet N Wild, lol. Now that I'm getting older, I realise I am going to have to pay to look good. Sooo...as for this MAC business, can you only buy it in department stores with a counter or can you get it at Boots? What are the best shops in England to get make up at? What sort of brushes do I need? Should I always wear blush? Do I need powder or just a good foundation? 

HELP ME PLEASE! lol. I don't want to be a frumpy wife anymore.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 16, 2008)

Does anyone know how to tell if you're a cool or a warm? I've never been able to tell that no matter what they say to look for. Anyone have an easy way to tell?


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 16, 2008)

When I was at Target the other day I found myself wandering around the makeup aisle and thinking of all the helpful pointers on this thread. I did end up buying some "Brownish Black thinking of some things I read hear about blondes w/ blue eyes. Who knows. 

I'm not much of a makeup wearer myself. I use Clinique eyeshadow ( teddy bear) and black mascara applied AFTER I do the eyelash curler, and once in a great while when I get a zit I cover it with some Clinque compact foundation. Other than that - nothing else. I'm not very daring and if I want to get wild and crazy I break into the really dark brown eyeshadow in the four pack and put some of that on...lol. 

I have the dry patchy skin too and it's so annoying. I don't like the feeling of wearing makeup. One of these days I need to go and get a consult with some recommendations.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 16, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Does anyone know how to tell if you're a cool or a warm? I've never been able to tell that no matter what they say to look for. Anyone have an easy way to tell?



http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art33614.asp
This site suggests getting a piece of gold fabric & a piece of silver fabric and seeing which makes your skin look better. 

http://www.mineral-makeup-reviews.com/Cool-or-Warm-Skin-Tone.html
This one says to look at the veins in your arm. If they look blue, you're cool; if they look green, you're warm. I don't know about that--I've never seen anybody with green looking veins. Plus, for us fat chicks, we may not be able to see our veins at all.

Odds are you're going to look best in cool colors because most people do. If you've got a few pieces of clothing that you usually get compliments when you wear, what colors are they? If they're oranges, yellows, coppers, bricks, then you're warm. If they're purples, blues, pinks, burgundies, then you're cool. 

Now I'm curious. Report back and let us know!


----------



## Friday (Mar 17, 2008)

I probably wear way too much for an old broad but I like it so tough beans. I do stick to lighter shades though.

Daytime...







With a little smoke added for night time...


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 17, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I bet you could get away with coppers or golds. I think those colors would do well on you if you ever wanted to go down the browner side.



Actually, gold and copper work out pretty well...lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 17, 2008)

Friday said:


> I probably wear way too much for an old broad but I like it so tough beans. I do stick to lighter shades though.
> 
> Daytime...
> 
> ...



Not at all missy! IMO your makeup looks great!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 17, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Does anyone know how to tell if you're a cool or a warm? I've never been able to tell that no matter what they say to look for. Anyone have an easy way to tell?



Hi Denise...

You are a cool if your skin has pink undertones...you are a warm if your skin has yellow undertones. Also, take hair and eye color into the mix if necessary.


----------



## Red (Mar 17, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Hi Denise...
> 
> You are a cool if your skin has pink undertones...you are a warm if your skin has yellow undertones. Also, take hair and eye color into the mix if necessary.





Oooh hang on a minute, see I reckon it's the other way round. If you have a pinky undertone you are a warm tone and use cool toned products to rectify any excess redness. If you have a yellow/olive complextion you are a cool tone and would possibly use pink toned products on the skin, but it all depends where you are applying the make up. For instance under the eye, on a cool tone is often grey/blue so the only way to rectify it is to apply a warm concealer as if you used a cool concealer it would look ashy. Oooh this can all be quite confusing, and I guess everybody sees it differently, just my opinion. Now, if only we could all get together to experiment on different looks, that would be fun!


----------



## Friday (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I know you're the pro Red, but I have definite pink undertones to my skin and anything in the orange-yellow-olive or khaki green range makes me look awful. Pinks, plums grays, silvery taupes...all those work for me. Even a too peachy blush looks garish.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 17, 2008)

See now this is confusing me -- I've worn coral colors and have gotten compliments...and I've worn purples and the same. Hrmph....I'm just going to say that I have no undertones....


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 17, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> See now this is confusing me -- I've worn coral colors and have gotten compliments...and I've worn purples and the same. Hrmph....I'm just going to say that I have no undertones....



Some people *can* wear most colors and look good. Count yourself lucky Ash...lol.


----------



## Friday (Mar 17, 2008)

Coral is kind of an anyone can wear it color becuase there are so many shades of it. I can wear a peachy pink coral and it looks good, but that more orange, sunset kind of coral is a no go.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 17, 2008)

man, i say just try every color at least once and see what works on you. takes a few years but it's a fun process.
if i adhered to color charts and whatnot, i'd be wearing PINK eyeshadows and that crap makes me look like a lab rat or a weary crackhead. no joke. 
i look best in purples, greens, teals, and golds. took a LOT of trial and error to figure those out.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 17, 2008)

So, with my blue eyes/blondeish-brownish hair, I used to wear purples, but now wear mostly a copper color eyeshadow and brown liner. What else might look good on me? I can't seem to find a "palette" of colors to experiment with at a reasonable price.


----------



## Friday (Mar 17, 2008)

Pinks would make your blue eyes pop and you could still use the brown liner and the coppery shades in the crease. It's a really fresh, spring color thing. Just make sure the pinks aren't too intense for daytime wear. Something with a little shimmer.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 17, 2008)

When you say "in the crease," what exactly does that mean? Does that mean pink on the lid and under the brow, and copper in between?


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 17, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> When you say "in the crease," what exactly does that mean? Does that mean pink on the lid and under the brow, and copper in between?



the crease is the part that folds up when your eye is open...lol.

So yeah, the inbetween.


----------



## Friday (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah. I usually try to use a lighter shade just under the brow than the one I use on the lid. When you get those color co-ordinated 3 or 4 shade shadow compacts, use the lightest shade under the brow, the second lightest shade on the lid. Then use the next to darkest shade in the crease (where exactly you put it depends on your eye shape and the look you're going for). For a more intense look use the darkest shade in a four pack with a fine, flat, angle brush to line your eyes and your regular brush to put just a little in the crease for that 'smoky' thing. 

I used to lock myself in the bathroom when I was 14 (I had 2 pesky little sisters) and put it all on, wash it all off and put it all on again...over and over and...  , you get the picture. It's the only way to really get a feel for what you like and you are the one who's opinion matters most. The ladies at the makeup counter can show you techniques and all, but when they tell you 'Oh, this looks great on you.', even if they aren't just trying to make a sale they are going by what THEY like, not what you like.

There have been a ton of good makeup tips here brand wise, but until you decide what you like and how you want to wear it, I'd stick with the less expensive stuff. In fact, if they still have them Sally's Beauty Supply used to carry a brand that had little pressed shadows less than an inch square for .99. You can do a lot of experimenting at that price.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 18, 2008)

Great thread. I am a Mac makeup girl.

I shall be reading this thread for lots of tips and ideas.
Thanks girls.

Susannah


----------



## Red (Mar 18, 2008)

Friday said:


> Well, I know you're the pro Red, but I have definite pink undertones to my skin and anything in the orange-yellow-olive or khaki green range makes me look awful. Pinks, plums grays, silvery taupes...all those work for me. Even a too peachy blush looks garish.





Oh def, what I meant was it really depends on where you're putting it. I was referring more to foundation colour tones, sorry should of been clearer. You have pink in your skin so I would say you were a warm tone and use a warm toned foundation on you (like a light alabaster with a pink glow). Then even out the warm tone with a hint of warm toned matte bronze. If I were to use an undereye concealer on you I would use a cool yellow toned (non-pink) concealer to knock out any redness on the lids and under the eye (this is saying that you even need it in the first place, I can't say as I haven't seen you up close IRL!). As for eye/lip/blush colours, I think anyone can wear anything as look as it is applied carefully and with complementary colours. A nice copper toned green would look great on your eyes BTW.


----------



## OperaDiva318 (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm kinda surprised that E.L.F. hasn't come up in conversation. it seems there have been a few folks asking about inexpensive stuff to try new looks out with. i heart their stuff, and for $1 per thing on the site, it's also a great price for experimenting with new colors. i tend to stick to simple eyeliner (elf back waterproof liquid) mascara (i think it's Elf too, black, waterproof) powder and lipgloss (clinique black honey, best color Evar.)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 18, 2008)

OperaDiva318 said:


> i'm kinda surprised that E.L.F. hasn't come up in conversation. it seems there have been a few folks asking about inexpensive stuff to try new looks out with. i heart their stuff, and for $1 per thing on the site, it's also a great price for experimenting with new colors. i tend to stick to simple eyeliner (elf back waterproof liquid) mascara (i think it's Elf too, black, waterproof) powder and lipgloss (clinique black honey, best color Evar.)



I've used ELF, but wasn't impressed at all...but for a buck, I wasn't expecting much. I think it's good for practicing and experimenting just like you said...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 18, 2008)

Friday said:


> Well, I know you're the pro Red, but I have definite pink undertones to my skin and anything in the orange-yellow-olive or khaki green range makes me look awful. Pinks, plums grays, silvery taupes...all those work for me. Even a too peachy blush looks garish.



Same here, Friday. Even blusher that doesn't at first appear to be peachy, will soon show ANY hint of it, when applied to my face. I have pink and white skin too, no warm tones on me, and greens etc are just UGH on me. Same with clothes too, I can't wear greens, beiges, natural tones. My youngest sister is the opposite, any colours I suit she doesnt, and vice versa. We can never use each others make up.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks to this thread i find myself perusing the make up aisle every time I'm at Target. I cant get a hold of designer make up since it's not sold in my small town. I am also too cheap to spend the moola. (i only wear make up like twice a week) I haven't gotten anything yet because I am spending all spare money this month on a blow out 5th birthday party on my son  (that and baby clothes  )


----------



## Frankie (Mar 18, 2008)

What eye makeup colors would you guys recommend for eyes that initially look brown but turn mostly olive green in direct light?


----------



## Friday (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll bet some smoky plums would look great on you Frankie and really make the green spark up. Some nice peachy pinks and coppery browns would be pretty too I'll bet. I really like those 3 and 4 color compacts for when you're first trying things out. Whether they're monochromatic like this...







or complementary colors like this...






it takes out some of the guess work if you want to get away from neutrals.

I also don't remember if anyone has mentioned it, but I really like the loose powder shadows. They blend better for me although you have to get the hang of keeping them off your cheeks.


----------



## Jes (Mar 19, 2008)

For those of you with CVS (american drug store) access: there's currently a special on Maybelline colorstay lipcolor/lip gloss (both)--they're $8.99, and at the register, with the extra care card, you get a coupon for $8.99 your next cvs purchase (i shop cvs 2x/week so the money is always useful to me) of anything. Meaning: it's free, and you get the rebate right away. Deal! I bought 795: Sienna. Like the porn star!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Even though I play with makeup all the time and I consider it more of an art than a hobby I get stuck for ideas from time to time.
> 
> I was on youtube a while back and stumbled onto this girl from the UK who does makeup videos with step by step instructions for different looks. Panacea81. People can send in pictures of celebs and ask her to show them how to recreate the look and she does. Majority of her makeup is MAC (my personal favorite) but I am sure using other brands works as well too. This is a link to her page. Check it out if you are into makeup. It's a fun watch.
> 
> ...




WOW! You're totally beautiful and your skills are amazing!!! :smitten:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haha, I was about to say something similar.
> 
> Sash, when you're back in the US, if we meet up, you have to promise to do my makeup before we go out.  LOL
> 
> ...



Wow... Girl.. if there was anyone's makeup from a movie I'd love to emulate it would be Drew! Took the words right out of my mouth! lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 20, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> WOW! You're totally beautiful and your skills are amazing!!! :smitten:



Awww thank sweetie! Thats what getting bored creates.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Sasha for the link and pics to cute
Okay now you have me addicted to watching this girl on youtube do makeup lol.
I'm okay at it sometimes but sometimes not and she is making me need to go to Mac
and pick up some more stuff so I can try some things out. i was so happy to see she
re did the taylor swift teardrops on my guitar look because i absolutely adore
Taylor Swift hopefully i'll get to Mac later and get the things I need to try it out  
Here are some of my favorite makeup pics of me. 

View attachment lorrired.jpg


View attachment lorriredmake.jpg


View attachment 68fa.jpg


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 21, 2008)

I did blue today.

Ignore the green jammies.  

View attachment openpic.jpg


View attachment closedpic2.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 21, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I did blue today.
> 
> Ignore the green jammies.



Pretty, pretty! Love the blue on you!


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Mar 21, 2008)

Just wanted to say I have enjoyed this thread and thanks for sharing! I am such a girly girl...I live for this stuff!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 21, 2008)

I love your Jez avatar, Friday. She looks like she'd spit in a person's eye if she could! I so love black and white female kitties. They tug at my heart strings more than any other type of cat.

Smoky plum eyeshadows sound interesting. I've gathered that raisiny colors might look nice on me. I'm afraid to buy anything and waste money when I don't know what I'm doing. Last year I bought a Maybelline thingy that contains small amounts of eight shades, but I can't say I think much of the quality and pigmentation. They come out looking muddy. I'm going to keep trying. I'm in the mood for a new look and don't know what to do with myself.

Hey, a really cool, sweet chickie sent a beautiful tiara to me this week.  I love this one - it's very pretty and sits well on my head without pinching or falling off. I've been trying to get the hang of my new camera so I can get a picture. 



Friday said:


> I'll bet some smoky plums would look great on you Frankie and really make the green spark up. Some nice peachy pinks and coppery browns would be pretty too I'll bet. I really like those 3 and 4 color compacts for when you're first trying things out. Whether they're monochromatic like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi girlz,

Does anybody have any tips on how to stop mascara from going on gluggy? I use the Mac mascara but it is a bit gluggy. The lashes stick together too much sometimes.

Thanks.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 21, 2008)

My mascara always goes on clumpy, even when I use a tube that is a few days old. I keep an old, clean mascara wand handy to use as a lash comb, and that works well for me. Sometimes - and this gives my friends goosebumps - I use a needle to separate my lashes.  I know, I know. I'm trying to move away from that, though. It works great, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2008)

Frankie said:


> My mascara always goes on clumpy, even when I use a tube that is a few days old. I keep an old, clean mascara wand handy to use as a lash comb, and that works well for me. Sometimes - and this gives my friends goosebumps - I use a needle to separate my lashes.  I know, I know. I'm trying to move away from that, though. It works great, but I wouldn't recommend it.




Oy Va Voy a needle? Be very careful doing that Frankie.

Thanks for the wand tip.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 22, 2008)

Frankie said:


> My mascara always goes on clumpy, even when I use a tube that is a few days old. I keep an old, clean mascara wand handy to use as a lash comb, and that works well for me. Sometimes - and this gives my friends goosebumps - I use a needle to separate my lashes.  I know, I know. I'm trying to move away from that, though. It works great, but I wouldn't recommend it.



I think the separate wands is a great idea! I'm going to have to try that. They also have those little brushes for your eyelashes to help with clumping. 

View attachment pd_brow_brush_lash_comb.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2008)

Regarding mascara-- have you guys tried some of the new brush styles? They have a completely different wand, and the clumping is minimal. Examples: Cover Girl Lash Exact, Volume Exact and Lash Blast, Maybelline Define-A-Lash and Lash Stylist, L'Oreal Telescopic & Voluminous Naturale, Max Factor Volume Couture...there are tons of them, and the selling point is the new brushes.

I swear by a combination of Lash Blast and Lash Stylist.


----------



## Red (Mar 22, 2008)

mascara is generally great, as long as it is a new tube. It's the only one real product that can't be cleaned and therefore harbours bacteria. I use a disposable wand and then throw the mascara away after about a month. I normally just grab a cheapie brand, that way I don't feel bad about it. Everything else can be scraped clean or dipped in alcohol. Mascara, as soon as the air gets to it too much, it turns into clumpy mess.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 22, 2008)

I was really disapointed with MAC mascara...I find the cheap drugstore stuff works a lot better, and doesn't cause the allergic reaction MAC has to me.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 22, 2008)

My face is usually very simple: I take Mac's fluidliner in "Dipdown" (a matte brown), line my lids, top it off with mascara, and complete the look with foundation, blush, and some type of red lipstick, unfortunately the color I wear most of the time is a limited edition one by MAC (Tassle in case anyone wants to sell me one!). I do use a combination of high end/low end stuff. Found a 99 cent doppleganger of MAC's "Russian Red" made by NYC cosmetics. It's called "Retro Red". I swiped them side by side and Retro Red is slightly less mac.

The second photo was taken during the summer, when my hair was lighter and I was tanner. If I get ambitious, I'll use eyeshadows, or use this awesomepalette by Urban Decay. The colors aren't glittery like their regular shadows but go on smoothly and blend well.

One more small tip: I use fine tip paint brushes from art supply stores. They line just as well as the more expensive ones you will find at Sephora etc. Also if you google Crown brushes, you can buy them much cheaper directly from them. They make the makeup brushes for Sephora. 

Also, excuse my funky eyebrows in some of the photos. I'm not good at maintance. I love seeing the various looks here, great job gals!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've enjoyed this thread so I thought I would post a picture of my makeup. It's kind of boring - I only wear it on my eyes. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I think the separate wands is a great idea! I'm going to have to try that. They also have those little brushes for your eyelashes to help with clumping.



Thanks Sasha.
I am going to buy one of those eyelash brushes.:bow:


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2008)

You're very pretty Miss Toodles. I would kill for those cheekbones.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Friday said:


> You're very pretty Miss Toodles. I would kill for those cheekbones.




Me too! I'd also consider crime for her dewy, lovely complexion.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I've enjoyed this thread so I thought I would post a picture of my makeup. It's kind of boring - I only wear it on my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty eyes, mpls.. they're really a gorgeous shade of blue.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Regarding mascara-- have you guys tried some of the new brush styles? They have a completely different wand, and the clumping is minimal. Examples: Cover Girl Lash Exact, Volume Exact and Lash Blast, Maybelline Define-A-Lash and Lash Stylist, L'Oreal Telescopic & Voluminous Naturale, Max Factor Volume Couture...there are tons of them, and the selling point is the new brushes.
> 
> I swear by a combination of Lash Blast and Lash Stylist.



If you mean the new brushes that are plastic/rubbery looking, then yes. Cover Girl is my favorite thus far.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 24, 2008)

yep. another vote for cover girl plastic-brushness. i tried some mascara with the old-timey fluffy bristle brish the other day and was like WOW that was a necessary advance in everyday technology.

to steal a phrase, that shit was gluggy as hell.


----------



## Suze (Mar 25, 2008)

*I'm not sure if this is under the makeup category..either way, its close! *

I have problems with self tanners. After 1-2 weeks I've used a whole bottle. (Probably because of my rather large frame!) I really want to find a bottle that can last a little longer. Doesn't matter what brand as long it's a quality product. Something I've done in the past is blend the bronzer with cheap, non scent body lotion. But then it usually gets uneven and I cant get the color I want etc.  

It's nearly impossible for me to get a tan, so I'm depending on this shiz! Think Kirsten Dunst

Also. I've seen different things everywhere so here goes: Should I apply concealer before OR after foundation? And whats the best trick to cover up a zit?:huh:

Ops edit! I'm not American so a universal brand is essential. (L'Oreal, Dior, etc.)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> *I'm not sure if this is under the makeup category..either way, its close! *
> 
> I have problems with self tanners. After 1-2 weeks I've used a whole bottle. (Probably because of my rather large frame!) I really want to find a bottle that can last a little longer. Doesn't matter what brand as long it's a quality product. Something I've done in the past is blend the bronzer with cheap, non scent body lotion. But then it usually gets uneven and I cant get the color I want etc.
> 
> ...



Concealer goes on before foundation. And should be blended with the ring finger b/c the ring finger is weakest and thus you wont' be over-rubbing your face and making wrinkles.

As for the self tanner, any brand that come combined with moisturizer so you can apply each day without looking orange or streaky. Dove is terrific and cheap, as is Jergens.


----------



## Suze (Mar 26, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Concealer goes on before foundation. And should be blended with the ring finger b/c the ring finger is weakest and thus you wont' be over-rubbing your face and making wrinkles.
> 
> As for the self tanner, any brand that come combined with moisturizer so you can apply each day without looking orange or streaky. Dove is terrific and cheap, as is Jergens.




I borrowed a Dove bottle from a friend some time ago and thought it was great, but for some weird reason I never purchased another one. Thanks for reminding me!

The ring finger trick was neat too. Great!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I borrowed a Dove bottle from a friend some time ago and thought it was great, but for some weird reason I never purchased another one. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> The ring finger trick was neat too. Great!



you're welcome.

I'm no Elle Camino by any means, but every now and then I come up with a good beauty idea.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 26, 2008)

This thread is rocking my girly but not very high-femme world. I wish y'all would do me too!!! Do me do me!

I am really liking the new wands on mascaras these days...the short plastic ones like on Maybelline's Define-a-lash. They do much better for non-clumping and for separating lashes, it seems like.

I wish I had somebody to do wet liner for me every day. I have a crinkly eyelid...takes great patience to pull it all smooth and do it right. Also: pale lashes, minimal eyebrows, hazel eyes that don't pop without Hollywood lighting, and smalllll features. Never really know what to do about all this.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 26, 2008)

Makeup Artist mascara tip. I was told this years ago and it's great.

I wipe my brush with a tissue before I apply my mascara. There is WAY too much mascara on a brush just pulled out of a tube. So I take a tissue, grab the wand lightly but firmly and pull the brush through the tissue. I usually do this twice. No clumps, a good amount of mascara and since I throw my mascara away after 2 months maximum I don't care if I lose some.

It works.


----------



## Red (Mar 27, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Makeup Artist mascara tip. I was told this years ago and it's great.
> 
> I wipe my brush with a tissue before I apply my mascara. There is WAY too much mascara on a brush just pulled out of a tube. So I take a tissue, grab the wand lightly but firmly and pull the brush through the tissue. I usually do this twice. No clumps, a good amount of mascara and since I throw my mascara away after 2 months maximum I don't care if I lose some.
> 
> It works.




Even better, use this technique, but use a cheap face wipe that is suitable for the eye area. It won't leave you picking bits of tissue off the wand. 

Deodorant on a black top? Again, a facewipe works wonders for quick removal.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 27, 2008)

Red said:


> Deodorant on a black top? Again, a facewipe works wonders for quick removal.



Ohhhh good idea! I must try this.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2008)

*squeeee*

I just bought my first MAC on ebay! I don't have it yet, but I bought 24 eyeshadows....it's the most I've spent on eyeshadow EVAR, lol, but the colours look sooo fun! I'm very excited! I haven't had fun with make up in a loooong time.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *squeeee*
> 
> I just bought my first MAC on ebay! I don't have it yet, but I bought 24 eyeshadows....it's the most I've spent on eyeshadow EVAR, lol, but the colours look sooo fun! I'm very excited! I haven't had fun with make up in a loooong time.



Can you show me the lot you bought? Ebay is a veritable minefield of fake MAC. I refuse to buy from there.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Folks, 

can I ask for a recommendation or suggestion...?

I need an exfoliator but I hate the gritty ones. I dont have a problem with how they work - but they set my teeth on edge from the feel on my face and my fingers which means I avoid the job for too long. 

I used to use Phytopeel from Decleor which is lovely and smooth but a bit on the pricey side. I have very very dry skin which gets a bit moody and sensitive at times. Any ideas?

Thanks
Tracey xx


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2008)

BB,
I use Angels on Bare Skin from Lush. It's quite gentle. Dunno if that helps.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Can you show me the lot you bought? Ebay is a veritable minefield of fake MAC. I refuse to buy from there.




Well I am taking a risk cos it's from China, but they have good feedback...and it looks real.

Here's what I bought


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2008)

I hate to break it to you, but that is super fake. I don't doubt you'd get the items, but they are not real MAC items and there is no way to know if they are eye-safe or anything. China is the #1 place for MAC fakes I believe. Just by looking at the item, I know it's fake-- the MAC logo is not printed in white, it's black. There was ONE limited edition barbie production with white print, but the shadow had a barbie imprint pressed into it.  Is there a way you can recline and report the lot?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 28, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *squeeee*
> 
> I just bought my first MAC on ebay! I don't have it yet, but I bought 24 eyeshadows....it's the most I've spent on eyeshadow EVAR, lol, but the colours look sooo fun! I'm very excited! I haven't had fun with make up in a loooong time.



We will be expecting pictures, Missy!  Sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 28, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> can I ask for a recommendation or suggestion...?
> 
> ...



Can you get Aveno in the UK? They have a wonderful "anti-aging" product line.

Be careful of the "gritty" ones such as the scrubs made with walnut/apricot pits. The irregular shape of the "scrubbing beads" will actually cause minute tears in your skin. You actually WANT a synthetic scrub so the beads or exfoliating material is evenly shaped.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I hate to break it to you, but that is super fake. I don't doubt you'd get the items, but they are not real MAC items and there is no way to know if they are eye-safe or anything. China is the #1 place for MAC fakes I believe. Just by looking at the item, I know it's fake-- the MAC logo is not printed in white, it's black. There was ONE limited edition barbie production with white print, but the shadow had a barbie imprint pressed into it.  Is there a way you can recline and report the lot?



I'm not really fussed if it's fake. If I wear it enough I will splurge on the real thing, but right now I can't justify £20 ($40) for one item. I'm still excited


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> We will be expecting pictures, Missy!  Sounds like a lot of fun!!!




I'll see what I can do


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm not really fussed if it's fake. If I wear it enough I will splurge on the real thing, but right now I can't justify £20 ($40) for one item. I'm still excited



I understand that, but the thing with these is the people making the fakes are putting whatever into the eyeshadows. You could get eye problems from the stuff-- you're honestly better off going to the drug store and picking up a .99 cent type thing. I'd say it wouldn't matter, but there is actual risk involved in using these.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I understand that, but the thing with these is the people making the fakes are putting whatever into the eyeshadows. You could get eye problems from the stuff-- you're honestly better off going to the drug store and picking up a .99 cent type thing. I'd say it wouldn't matter, but there is actual risk involved in using these.




I did a google image search of mac makeup and the few that came up with eyeshadow have black writing.....I see what you mean...but I'm still stoked. Not sure what could be done to stop it (fake manufacturing) as it is international.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I did a google image search of mac makeup and the few that came up with eyeshadow have black writing.....



Yeah, that is what I said (or meant to say) earlier. The eyeshadow pots have black writing on them (though that is not the only way to identify a fake). The picture in the lot you bought all had white. Also, the image used in the lot is used in other lots by different sellers--highly compressed, no detail to the image.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 28, 2008)

Half my Queendom for a good...GOOD..concealer. My undereyes have plenty of fine lines and are thin and seem to have never met an eyecream and concealer package that works. That is one thing on which I would spend big bucks.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Yeah, that is what I said (or meant to say) earlier. The eyeshadow pots have black writing on them (though that is not the only way to identify a fake). The picture in the lot you bought all had white. Also, the image used in the lot is used in other lots by different sellers--highly compressed, no detail to the image.



I'm so not a make up pro I had no one to teach me as my mother hardly wore her avon stuff. I feel jipped about that...and I'm the oldest sibbling and I had no girly friends! So sad, but owell....I'm a sucker.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Half my Queendom for a good...GOOD..concealer. My undereyes have plenty of fine lines and are thin and seem to have never met an eyecream and concealer package that works. That is one thing on which I would spend big bucks.



For concealer, I actually use MAC's stick foundation and I blend it out with a MAC eye brush (ha), either 252 or 217. Set with powder.

As for lines, I don't know. I could help you with puffiness, but...


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm so not a make up pro I had no one to teach me as my mother hardly wore her avon stuff. I feel jipped about that...and I'm the oldest sibbling and I had no girly friends! So sad, but owell....I'm a sucker.



Well, as said before, your best choice is to cancel if you can and try cheap stuff from the drug store. Remember Wet and Wild? They have come a loooong way. I swear by their eyebrow pencils! If there is something similar in the UK, definitely try it. It's great stuff, I promise.


----------



## Red (Mar 28, 2008)

A lot of my students used to come into class with their Ebay MAC hauls and 9 times out of 10 what they had been sold was fake. Some of the knock off brush sets were pretty good, as long as you're ok knowing they wont last more than a year or so of industry use, but the actual make-up itself isn't worth risking. Any good product, from _any_ company is deemed good because it is proven, tried and tested, stays true to it's colour, blends well and wont fade. A knock off, at best will look great in the packaging but wont transfer onto the skin smoothly and from my experience, it will be a pain in the bum to blend and will drop off/fade quickly. Also be careful with any fake colours that look like they might contain red pigment (purple/pinks/black/berries etc) as these are the ones most likely to cause skin irritation on the eye area. 

When buying off Ebay, if in doubt check the actual companies web site and see if the product name adds up/exists even for example an eyeshadow call 'Amber Lights' etc. 


Donni, I'm sure what you have will be fine to play around with, just make sure to do a little skin test before going wild just in case. 

Post pics of your findings and experiments please!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Red said:


> A lot of my students used to come into class with their Ebay MAC hauls and 9 times out of 10 what they had been sold was fake. Some of the knock off brush sets were pretty good, as long as you're ok knowing they wont last more than a year or so of industry use, but the actual make-up itself isn't worth risking. Any good product, from _any_ company is deemed good because it is proven, tried and tested, stays true to it's colour, blends well and wont fade. A knock off, at best will look great in the packaging but wont transfer onto the skin smoothly and from my experience, it will be a pain in the bum to blend and will drop off/fade quickly. Also be careful with any fake colours that look like they might contain red pigment (purple/pinks/black/berries etc) as these are the ones most likely to cause skin irritation on the eye area.
> 
> When buying off Ebay, if in doubt check the actual companies web site and see if the product name adds up/exists even for example an eyeshadow call 'Amber Lights' etc.
> 
> ...



See!! I need to hang out with girls like you.

So question. Here in the UK what is a good non greasy facial moisturizer for hella dry skin?


----------



## Red (Mar 28, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> See!! I need to hang out with girls like you.
> 
> So question. Here in the UK what is a good non greasy facial moisturizer for hella dry skin?



Heehee, hey missy we _should_ hang out! 

I really like this inoffensive moisturiser I picked up in Sainsburys. It's dirt cheap, comes in a fair sized bottle, unperfumed and is really, really gentle. It's a lotion consistancy so doesn't feel greasy and never stings my dry, spotty and sometimes sensitive skin. 

http://www.sainsburys.com/groceries/frameset/navigation_frame.jsp

I just slap it on all over my face and neck and revel in the cheap and cheerful loveliness of it. It's especially nice if you keep it in fridge, mmm soothing and only 99p!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Well, as said before, your best choice is to cancel if you can and try cheap stuff from the drug store. Remember Wet and Wild? They have come a loooong way. I swear by their eyebrow pencils! If there is something similar in the UK, definitely try it. It's great stuff, I promise.




I <3 Wet and Wild. I have two eye pencils from them and they are awesome.

I can line my eyes with Wet and Wild while wearing La Prairie concealer.

It rocks that much.


----------



## Friday (Mar 29, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> can I ask for a recommendation or suggestion...?
> 
> ...



I use the Angels on Bare Skin from Lush too. There are few cosmetic items that I am totally wedded too, but that's one of them. It makes my face feel clean without feeling stripped. I'm nearly 52 and while I realize that I cropped that one eye makeup pic quite a bit, I think that my skin looks pretty good and it looks better now than it did when I started using AoBS. Be prepared though, it's some funny looking stuff.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 29, 2008)

Friday said:


> I use the Angels on Bare Skin from Lush too...... Be prepared though, it's some funny looking stuff.



 I find thats a problem with everything from Lush! It does all work though so I'm following the advice and have placed my order. I'll keep you posted!

Thanks - Tracey xx


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Half my Queendom for a good...GOOD..concealer. My undereyes have plenty of fine lines and are thin and seem to have never met an eyecream and concealer package that works. That is one thing on which I would spend big bucks.




The best concealer I have ever found is made by Clinque. They call it the "Airbrush" Concealer. I have a problem with super dark circles under my eyes and also some fine lines....this concealer is light but covers very very well.


----------



## Friday (Mar 29, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I find thats a problem with everything from Lush! It does all work though so I'm following the advice and have placed my order. I'll keep you posted!
> 
> Thanks - Tracey xx



Since it tends to leave bits all over (you'll see), I find it much easier to use in the shower or tub. Rub a small ball of it between your palms with a little water and then use the resulting paste to scrub with. Voila, all the bits go down the drain. Using it standing over the sink is a pain in the fundament.


----------



## mybluice (Mar 29, 2008)

Concealer tip I've learned. Dab it on the zit then dab some loose powder on top to set it. When you apply your make-up over it dab/stipple don't rub as it will just remove what you set.

Mascara tip....don't pump the brush in and out of the tube as it will cause it to get clumpier or whatever by pushing air in there...Swirl the wand around inside the tube before pulling the brush out. 

Do I dare mention I wear Mary Kay? I use the whole line and I have good results with it. 

They have some new mineral powder foundation, eyeshadow, blush, bronzers and highliters that I am really liking.

and the bonus I can get samples of everything before buying....gotta love that to see if I like it before spending a bunch of money....


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi UK people,

I found this link in the google ads at the top of the page. They do some stunning eyeshadow colours and have lots of bright funky pencils too. They also have glitter eyeliner and glitter mascara in great colours!

The prices all look really good ie £2.49 for the eyeshadows...

I havent tried them but if you fancy experimenting it shouldnt break the bank!

Tracey xx


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 30, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi UK people,
> 
> I found this link in the google ads at the top of the page. They do some stunning eyeshadow colours and have lots of bright funky pencils too. They also have glitter eyeliner and glitter mascara in great colours!
> 
> ...



Thanks Tracey for passing that on....looks very cool and funky indeed!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 30, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *squeeee*
> 
> I just bought my first MAC on ebay! I don't have it yet, but I bought 24 eyeshadows....it's the most I've spent on eyeshadow EVAR, lol, but the colours look sooo fun! I'm very excited! I haven't had fun with make up in a loooong time.



Yay Donni. MAC is great makeup. I love it. The eyeshadow colors are gorgeous.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 30, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi UK people,
> 
> I found this link in the google ads at the top of the page. They do some stunning eyeshadow colours and have lots of bright funky pencils too. They also have glitter eyeliner and glitter mascara in great colours!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the awesome linkage Tracey, i love the products they have on this site, it pretty much looks like a cheaper version of Barry M cosmetics - http://www.barrym.co.uk which i love...

I'm definitely going to order a few of the brighter colour eyeshadows, it's always good to have a few bargain buys to experiment with!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 31, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Thanks for the awesome linkage Tracey, i love the products they have on this site, it pretty much looks like a cheaper version of Barry M cosmetics - http://www.barrym.co.uk which i love...
> 
> I'm definitely going to order a few of the brighter colour eyeshadows, it's always good to have a few bargain buys to experiment with!


I love BarryM.... I have some of his eye shadows and eye liners. I do love them so. Although I must say, the hot pink liquid eyeliner is damn near impossible to get off without strong makeup remover.


BeaBea said:


> Hi UK people,
> 
> I found this link in the google ads at the top of the page. They do some stunning eyeshadow colours and have lots of bright funky pencils too. They also have glitter eyeliner and glitter mascara in great colours!
> 
> ...



Geeez! Thanks a lot Tracey. There goes some more of my money.  JK.... thank you so much for show me these. I will be purchasing some tomorrow.


----------



## MissMinaBBW (Apr 3, 2008)

I love playing with makeup! Bookmarking this thread.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Half my Queendom for a good...GOOD..concealer. My undereyes have plenty of fine lines and are thin and seem to have never met an eyecream and concealer package that works. That is one thing on which I would spend big bucks.



Laura Mercier secret camaflauge. Love it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 3, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Laura Mercier secret camaflauge. Love it.



I have dark circles under my eyes, so I will be looking at this as well. Thanks!


----------



## Red (Apr 3, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I have dark circles under my eyes, so I will be looking at this as well. Thanks!



Ahem, no you do not. I do believe some muppet told you that, so erase it from your memory post haste.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I got my fake MAC today, and I swear to go, it looks so real. Its in two boxes marked mac with trademarks all over it. The writing on the pods is black....and the pods come in individual lil boxes. If this is fake (which is probably is) at least they are faking it well!!! I'm stoked. I don't wear make up much, but I plan to this weekend...I will take some pics


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 4, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well, I got my fake MAC today, and I swear to go, it looks so real. Its in two boxes marked mac with trademarks all over it. The writing on the pods is black....and the pods come in individual lil boxes. If this is fake (which is probably is) at least they are faking it well!!! I'm stoked. I don't wear make up much, but I plan to this weekend...I will take some pics



As long as you're happy, that's all that matters. I can't wait to see what you do with it!!!


And Sasha, I found that "Unmistakable" pink HIP eyeshadow pencil. I freakin LOVE it!!! Thank you!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 8, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> And Sasha, I found that "Unmistakable" pink HIP eyeshadow pencil. I freakin LOVE it!!! Thank you!!



Awesome! I want to see pics when you play with it!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's my first time ever wearing turquoise eyeshadow! Now I just need to invest in eye liner and lipsticks, lol. But all in all, I look pretty good Me thinx!

Sorry the pic is crap, my photographer does not have mad skillz, lol. (Im in a silly mood, forgive me!)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 8, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Here's my first time ever wearing turquoise eyeshadow! Now I just need to invest in eye liner and lipsticks, lol. But all in all, I look pretty good Me thinx!
> 
> Sorry the pic is crap, my photographer does not have mad skillz, lol. (Im in a silly mood, forgive me!)



Great color!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 8, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Here's my first time ever wearing turquoise eyeshadow! Now I just need to invest in eye liner and lipsticks, lol. But all in all, I look pretty good Me thinx!
> 
> Sorry the pic is crap, my photographer does not have mad skillz, lol. (Im in a silly mood, forgive me!)



I agree  The color is very pretty - brings out the color in your eyes!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 10, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Laura Mercier secret camaflauge. Love it.



Anybody have any other concealer recommendations? This allergy season is killin me...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 10, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Here's my first time ever wearing turquoise eyeshadow! Now I just need to invest in eye liner and lipsticks, lol. But all in all, I look pretty good Me thinx!
> 
> Sorry the pic is crap, my photographer does not have mad skillz, lol. (Im in a silly mood, forgive me!)



I agree, the eyeshadow is really cute. If that is your lips with NO lipstick on, then I'd NEVER buy any. Id just put some gloss on, killer lips! I wish mine were so deep pink and perfect looking!


----------



## volatile (Apr 10, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Here's my first time ever wearing turquoise eyeshadow! Now I just need to invest in eye liner and lipsticks, lol. But all in all, I look pretty good Me thinx!
> 
> Sorry the pic is crap, my photographer does not have mad skillz, lol. (Im in a silly mood, forgive me!)



That is my favorite color. It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2008)

i wanted to give everyone the heads up that Longs Drugs has a whole lot of makeup on sale right now. I just got some L'oreal HIP make up buy one get one free. I picked up a couple of the shocking shadow pigments. If i like it, I might get some more 
I was killing time between doctors appointments and got a msall handful of new makeup.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 21, 2008)

Besame Cosmetics is doing a huge clearance sale on many of their items. I bought samples about a year ago and can attest to the quality of both the lipsticks and eyeshadows. Very smooth, goes on easily and well pigmented.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 23, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Anybody have any other concealer recommendations? This allergy season is killin me...



I use English Ideas or now renamed EI Solutions for my base makeup...it is a powder (pressed powderin Honey) and is the best hiding concealer/foundation ever...i keep trying other things and coming back to it...you can get it on beauty rose...here is a link...also their clear underbase stuff is amazing, keeps makeup where it belongs and lasts forever...i bought some in 2002, and am still using it, awesome...

http://www.beautyrose.com/english-ideas.html


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

I absolutely love make up!! Though, I dont usually wear it heavy. I put eyeshadow on, and it is usually off within the hour. It sucks. I usually wear my eyeshadow pretty light. What I totally like to wear is liquid eyeliner. I'm addicted to that stuff. Also, I like my eyebrows in a good day, lol. I have super light eyebrows that I have to shade them in. 

LOL, please excuse my silly face on that last picture!!! 

View attachment 042807_09031.jpg


View attachment myspace2.jpg


View attachment Picture 13.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I did blue today.
> 
> Ignore the green jammies.



The blue eyeshadow looks awesome on you!!! I love it!



latinshygirl92377 said:


> *Sasha i love that pink eyeshadow on you!*
> 
> this is what im wearing today (make-up).
> i just got some new stuff from mac and wanted to try it out
> ...



Me likes your eyeshadow, it looks good on you


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Even though I play with makeup all the time and I consider it more of an art than a hobby I get stuck for ideas from time to time.
> 
> I was on youtube a while back and stumbled onto this girl from the UK who does makeup videos with step by step instructions for different looks. Panacea81. People can send in pictures of celebs and ask her to show them how to recreate the look and she does. Majority of her makeup is MAC (my personal favorite) but I am sure using other brands works as well too. This is a link to her page. Check it out if you are into makeup. It's a fun watch.
> 
> ...




I'm definetly loving the green with pink eyeshadow on this last pic! It looks so cute. Wish I could wear something like that lol.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Apr 27, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> The blue eyeshadow looks awesome on you!!! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Me likes your eyeshadow, it looks good on you



*THANKS ELI!!!*


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 27, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Even though I play with makeup all the time and I consider it more of an art than a hobby I get stuck for ideas from time to time.
> 
> I was on youtube a while back and stumbled onto this girl from the UK who does makeup videos with step by step instructions for different looks. Panacea81. People can send in pictures of celebs and ask her to show them how to recreate the look and she does. Majority of her makeup is MAC (my personal favorite) but I am sure using other brands works as well too. This is a link to her page. Check it out if you are into makeup. It's a fun watch.
> 
> ...



Um... you ARE bringing make up to Memorial Day...right :batting: Like maybe the pink and green stuff fromthe last picture...:batting:...and maybe, possibly... could do that to ME? :batting::batting::batting::batting:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 27, 2008)

I am bringing an insane amount of makeup to memorial day. So I will have some if people want to play around with some colors a bit. I can also try to do some on people.  YAY!


----------



## Red (Apr 28, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I am bringing an insane amount of makeup to memorial day. So I will have some if people want to play around with some colors a bit. I can also try to do some on people.  YAY!



Oh, do me do me do me!




Please


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 28, 2008)

Red said:


> Oh, do me do me do me!
> Please


That's what I was gonna say! With a few more pleases!  heh.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 28, 2008)

Heres some snaps of me...the pink an blue look is something I love at the mo. I love making really bold colours clash. 

View attachment pink n blue eyez.jpg


View attachment pink n blue eyez 2.jpg


View attachment Pink n blue eyez3.JPG


View attachment green eyez.JPG


Biggest regret now is over-plucking my eyebrows when a bit younger and now jus cant let them grow back to get them re-shaped...Im not lovin' them! hehe


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 28, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Heres some snaps of me...the pink an blue look is something I love at the mo. I love making really bold colours clash.
> 
> View attachment 41487
> 
> ...



Girl, those are awesome colours...and they look great on you.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 28, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Biggest regret now is over-plucking my eyebrows when a bit younger and now jus cant let them grow back to get them re-shaped...Im not lovin' them! hehe



Well, have you tried penciling the shape on you would like to have while they grow back in? It helps a lot to massage your eyebrows every day to encourage growth, too.

I'm trying to restore mine currently.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I have funky eyebrows from an unfortunate incident. Don't pluck your brows while recovering from surgery and you're taking percocet. For real!
http://www.askthebeautyexpert.com/eyebrows/how_long_will_overplucked_eyeb.html


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2008)

hay ladies. 
so, after years of being on the fence about mineral foundation (i'd tried bare minerals before and found it pretty drying on my super-combination skin, plus i never found a shade that was right for my skin, and was disappointed by their lack of selection in that regard), i found everyday minerals. 
and oh.
my.
gosh. 
i'm in love. 
like, to a pretty silly degree. over the past 2(ish) weeks, i've gotten FOUR different shipments, bought a few of their brushes (their flat top is AMAZING), and already have 2 kits in my shopping cart, waiting for payday. 

i'm telling you guys, i have pretty tough skin to make happy. like i said, it's extremely combination - parts are oil slicks and other parts are so dry they're peeling off in huge chunks like i'm a dang iguana - not to mention that i'm just getting past about a decade of pretty serious acne problems, which has left my cheeks RIDDLED with red marks which are taking forever to fade. so i've got quite a bit to cover up, but i HATE wearing heavy foundation, or really feeling my makeup on my face at all, period. 
and this stuff, for serious, is an absolute revelation. not only am i getting *amazing* red-spot coverage, but also their concealers do the best job on my undereye circles that i've ever, ever seen. and NO CREASING. plus i 100% seriously cannot even feel i'm wearing any makeup at all. 
AND!
the stuff looks as good when i get home at night as it does when i left in the morning. no joke. here's a picture i just took, after like 8 hours of school and work and running around downtown:






i should note that everything on my face in that picture, with the exception of my mascara and the chapstick (which i mixed with mineral blush) on my lips, is from everyday minerals. 

so yes, i am so seriously endorsing this product. any of you who aren't one thousand percent happy with the foundation you're currently using, i really suggest you give this stuff a try. 
and DON'T be daunted by the number of foundation shades they have, either. they mail out free ($3.50 shipping) sample kits with generously-sized testers of three foundation shades, one blush , and one concealer. you can order as many as you want, to try all the shades they offer, all of which can be blended with one another until you find what works for you. 
it took me three kits to find my shade, for the record. i'm equal parts sandy fair and fairly light, in the original glow formula.
PLUS! it's really very affordable. the foundations come in 2 sizes, and the small will last you QUITE a long time (unless you seriously pile it on every day), and it's $5.00. the large is HUGE, and it's $12. 
i'd say i have enough right now to last me a good three or four months, and i've spent about $32. and that includes all the brushes and non-foundation stuff i've bought. 

oh also! my 65 year old mom is using it too, and she loves it just as much as i do. so, good for all ages! yay.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2008)

one last thing: i can't tell you how nice it feels to know i'm no longer smearing dimethicone (industrial/chemical silicone found in pretty much every single liquid foundation on the market) all over my face every day. this stuff has FOUR INGREDIENTS: mica, titanium dioxide, iron oxide, and zinc oxide. note the absence of bismuth, which is what gives bare minerals and other mineral foundations their...kinda chalky appearance.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 28, 2008)

I just ordered my free kit. Can't wait to try it! I have no clue if I'm actually "Warm" or "Golden." I'm starting with Golden. lol.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2008)

eeeee! how exciting!!
i started out assuming i was in the cool-fair range, but then when those came i felt a LIIIIITLE bit elvira-ish with them on. so, next i tried the beiges and goldens and turns out i'm a beige! 
although, they're beta-testing the new EM website right now, and you can go look at all the new products they've got, one of which is a fair shade of the 'warm' family, called 'soft buttered peach', which i am DEFINITELY trying out as soon as it goes up for order. 
if only for the name. _mmmmm_. 

also for anyone else wanting to give this a try, one small word of advice: unless you already own a fairly large (think blush size) makeup brush with pretty dense bristles (not loose and poofy like a big duster brush), you REALLY might want to consider ordering their flat top foundation brush with your sample kit. it's only $10, it is a VERY high quality brush (all vegan top of the line synthetic), and applying this stuff with the right tool makes ALL the difference. 
when i got my first kit i hadn't ordered the brush yet, so i just used the densest, largest brush i had, which turned out to be a large eyeshadow brush. 
it worked, but it also took me like 20 minutes to apply everything evenly. drag. 
getting the flat top made all the diff. 

actually, let me just take a picture. 




the small jars are the sizes you get in the sample kit (they will last you weeks), the large jar is the $12 foundation size, the wooden handle brush is the flat top i love, and the smaller brush is the eyeshadow one i was using at first (yikes! so small), which i am now using exclusively for concealer.


----------



## Suze (Apr 29, 2008)

will definitely order a free kit and probably some brushes too. i've been using i.d for a year now and it has seriously dried out (and even irritated) my skin...especially my poor cheeks! 

thanks for the link


----------



## Friday (Apr 29, 2008)

I've got a large powder brush and an angled blush brush so I think I'm OK there, but oh my dear...what you may have started. Their prices are really reasonable and their color variety is excellent. I got a test kit, a mixing jar (because I imagine I'll be tinkering with the foundation samples, I have with my loose eyeshadows for years) and three shadows for $15.44 counting S&H. You can't beat that. About how long does delivery usually take to our area?


----------



## elle camino (Apr 29, 2008)

i've gone with USPS priority shipping (an extra $0.40 - cause i'm fancy) for all my EM deliveries and they're all been here within 3 business days. 
so i'd imagine regular USPS shipping's gonna be 4. 

and the mixing jar is SUCH a good idea to pick up. it's only $2, and you will DEFINITELY use it to mix up your samples, and then later if you find out you're a blend of 2 different shades, like i am, it's big enough to hold a really generous amount of your mix, so you don't have to re-blend every day. yay!!


----------



## Red (Apr 29, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i've gone with USPS priority shipping (an extra $0.40 - cause i'm fancy) for all my EM deliveries and they're all been here within 3 business days.
> so i'd imagine regular USPS shipping's gonna be 4.
> 
> and the mixing jar is SUCH a good idea to pick up. it's only $2, and you will DEFINITELY use it to mix up your samples, and then later if you find out you're a blend of 2 different shades, like i am, it's big enough to hold a really generous amount of your mix, so you don't have to re-blend every day. yay!!



Ooh ohh Elle, this sounds interesting. Can I get my grubby mitts on this stuff whilst I'm over? I like to poke and stroke products before buying, do you think I will find them at the chemist?


----------



## elle camino (Apr 29, 2008)

aw, bummer! unfortunately, EM products are only sold online. there are a ton of mineral foundation brands you CAN try at stores in the US (and in the UK too, i'd imagine), but not EM. 
which is really lame because i HAD tried the other brands, and i'd completely dismissed mineral makeup as a result. 
i say just order a kit, girly! international sample-kit shipping is $5 (that's what it says on the site at least), which still isn't much of a commitment. 
and i'm sure since you're a pro, you've got all the brushes you need for it already. you're set.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 29, 2008)

Im liking the sound of this stuff! I want a better foundation mine makes my skin feel quite dry. I use Boots No.7 Matt Mousse and just lately its really making my T-zone really dry an quite flakey (prob to do with change in seasons also) but Ive got crap skin!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 29, 2008)

me too girl, and of all my issues, the dryness is the most prohibitive when i try on new foundations. i get that disgusting scalyness around my mouth and my jawline - ugh. 
and i'm saying, i've had NO dryness problems with EM foundation. if you're dry like me i wouldn't suggest trying out the matte versions first, however. i tried them all and the original glow formula was the clear choice for me. the 'intensive' formula is like the orig. glow, only with a fair bit more coverage per application.
i like the Oglow because it lets me build up coverage where i need it (cheeks), and keep it really light elsewhere, without any change in tone.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 29, 2008)

also if anyone wants to poke around their new website to check out the new products and colors (i cannot WAIT to try out the pearl concealers, and the soft buttered peach foundation shade), here's the beta:

http://beta.everydayminerals.com

when it goes live i'm assuming the regular EM url will just take you there directly.


----------



## Red (Apr 29, 2008)

elle camino said:


> also if anyone wants to poke around their new website to check out the new products and colors (i cannot WAIT to try out the pearl concealers, and the soft buttered peach foundation shade), here's the beta:
> 
> http://beta.everydayminerals.com
> 
> when it goes live i'm assuming the regular EM url will just take you there directly.



Double Post


----------



## Red (Apr 29, 2008)

elle camino said:


> also if anyone wants to poke around their new website to check out the new products and colors (i cannot WAIT to try out the pearl concealers, and the soft buttered peach foundation shade), here's the beta:
> 
> http://beta.everydayminerals.com
> 
> when it goes live i'm assuming the regular EM url will just take you there directly.



Ok, thinking of ordering some of this stuff, looks pretty good and I'm impressed with the ingredients too. Elle, looking at the foundation colour chart what shade do you think I should veer towards? It's nigh on impossible for me to guess just by looking at the images, and as you are a EM user already you're the best person to ask. 

ETA: I would probably benefit from using a couple of shades, I normally buy a couple of my normal foundation so I can blend, but it does really depend on the make-up's consistancy. I'm a MAC Studio Fix NW15 or MAC Tint NC40 if that helps?


----------



## elle camino (Apr 29, 2008)

well you're a makeup person, so you've probably got a good idea of whether you're a cool or a warm, a beige or a golden, whatevs. 
cool would be if you have pinkish or blueish undertones and prefer yourself in silver as opposed to gold, beige and golden are for more ruddy or yellowy complexions who look better in golds, etc. 
so then just narrow it down to which range you want to try, and then order the three (in your case: fairest) shades in that range that you'd like to try. 

i know you're pretty pale, like myself, and probably have a bit of pinkish-redness, maybe? so maybe go with the cool range, or try the beiges. 

i also found this page pretty helpful.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for telling us about this, Elle. I ordered the free kit. I've been using the Bare Escentuals, but then the shipping got expensive so I switched to the L'Oreal which I like but has pretty thick coverage (almost too thick, it seems to settle into my fine lines and makes them look more obvious). I'm such a make up whore I had to try these, and was really impressed with all the choices. 

I think I have a pink undertones (when I don't wear make up my cheeks and nose look especially pink like the good partly German girl I am) so I got the fairest three colors for people with pink skin. I also chose a blush that had both pink and peach in it, and hopefully the right concealer.

I'm looking forward to trying everything!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 29, 2008)

yaaaay! i know i'm a broken record here, but i really just can't recommend this stuff strongly enough. 
and aside from their foundations, i've found their 'face colors' to be really, really helpful. i use the light pink powder (it's under the blush section) all over my face (it settles and blends exactly like the foundation does) and it really does give me the most lovely porcelain look. i never would have imagined that putting PINK on my skin would do that. 
and their sunlight concealer (the buttermilk yellow shade) is _magic_ for dark circles. like i said, i can't WAIT to get my hands on the pearl version on the new site.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 29, 2008)

I've ordered the free kit too. I wasn't too sure on the colours so I've pretty much gone for two of the palest shades and one sunkissed beige one (but probably more because thats what I aim at rather than thats what my skin is actually like!)

Looking forward to playing to see if I can get the same glowing results that Elle has...

Tracey xx


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ooooohhh, I think I'm going to order some too. I think I'll get a couple pots of foundation as I don't know whether I'm tan, deep tan or medium deep. 

I have pretty oily skin, especially so in the spring/summer...as in, I use blotting papers religiously, so I'm thinking I might be able to do a matte or semi matte. 

Thanks for the link, A! Oh and you look smashing, as always! :kiss2:


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 29, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hay ladies.
> so, after years of being on the fence about mineral foundation (i'd tried bare minerals before and found it pretty drying on my super-combination skin, plus i never found a shade that was right for my skin, and was disappointed by their lack of selection in that regard), i found everyday minerals.
> and oh.
> my.
> ...




That seriously looks great on you, I'm going to the site to take a look around....


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 29, 2008)

Ditto what Denise just said!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 29, 2008)

Elle, I loves ya. I have to try this because that just look so amazing on you. Very natural and after your list of ingredients that i put on my face daily, I might change it up a bit.  Thanks girlie!!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anyone else gotten clogged/enlarged pores from using mineral makeup? I know it's "natural", but my skin doesn't react well to it and I rarely break out. When I started to use mineral makeup last summer, my skin was fine at first, but within the next few months, it was zit city. I since discontinued usage and my skin's back to normal. What gives?


----------



## Friday (Apr 29, 2008)

I think it depends in great part on which 'minerals' they're using in their products. Just because it's a natural mineral doesn't necessarily mean it's good. I wouldn't for instance want to use arsenic which they used in the 1800's to 'whiten' their complexions. I saw a review a while back that did a run through on many of them. I'll see if I can find it.

Here it is. It's long but informative

http://www.cosmeticscop.com/bulletin/MineralMakeup2007.pdf.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 29, 2008)

OK so you got me too!!!

I am THE original makeup whore! You should see my boxes of makeup. I LOVE MAKEUP!

I ordered the free kit as well. I have a bunch of Bare Min. stuff but I am so pissed about their foundation. It was great - at first. Now it's thick and orange and I hate it!

So I'm willing to give anything a try.

Thanks Elle!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 30, 2008)

eep! i'd be nervous about all you fine ladytypes liking it as much as i do, but really? i'm not! the stuff's great. 
plus, i mean, with what other makeup's costing nowadays, this stuff is SO affordable to experiment with, even with shipping. 

i can't wait to hear what you guys think!


----------



## Friday (Apr 30, 2008)

It's going to force me to do at least a little winnowing in my make up drawer because I'm just plain out of room. This is very probably a good thing though as I know that there is shit in the back of the drawer that I've had for years...like decades of years. :blush:


----------



## elle camino (Apr 30, 2008)

i still have lip gloss i bought in high school. 


i graduated in 1999.


----------



## Friday (Apr 30, 2008)

Shortcakes, I've probably got shadows from shortly after HS graduation ('74), but I did toss the lipsticks and glosses that old. They tend to get...rancid...or at least icky tasting. Not good for kissing.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 30, 2008)

hehe well in my defense, i don't actually still use it. 
i just look at it, sigh, and go 'wow! i bought you before i'd even kissed a boy! gross. i should definitely throw you away.'
then i put it back in my bag full of ancient makeup i will never use again, but will also probably never throw away.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 30, 2008)

Thankyou Elle for posting about this. I have dry, sensitive skin and some redness on my cheeks and decided to try it when I saw how nice it looked on your skin. 

Ive ordered the sample kit in cool paler shades, the apple blush, some eye colours (scented candle, samba lessons), cherry fizz for blush too, a mixing jar and the green tea everyday wear cream, Im really looking forward to trying them! The only thing I would say is, UK people, shipping can be a tad pricey. although the makeup is so cheap that I only spent $15, and got lots of things to try, and shipping was $16. 

Will report back on how I get on.

p.s. Is it just me, or are all the models on the "Get this look" page wearing the wrong colour blush for their skin????


----------



## elle camino (Apr 30, 2008)

OMFG YES. some of the blush on that page is just _wrong_. the redhead girl?!? it's like full on bananarama war paint.


----------



## wistful (Apr 30, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> When I started to use mineral makeup last summer, my skin was fine at first, but within the next few months, it was zit city. I since discontinued usage and my skin's back to normal. What gives?



J,I've been doing a bit of on-line reaserch on this and it appears that it's the Bismuth Oxycloride that's the culprit in causing people to break out.Since this stuff is free of it,it might be fine for you.

Elle,you almost have me sold on giving this makeup a whirl.That picture of you?? It could sell anyone.. you look smashing!! One quick question..Does it give you that almost metallic/semi-sparkly finish that mineral makeup can sometimes leave you with?? That's my main gripe with mineral makeup, though it's a ymmv sort of problem,since I know some people like that sort of finish.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 30, 2008)

nope! i can't speak for all of the finishing powders, because i'm sure some of them do (probably on purpose), but not the foundation, that i've seen. the actual product in the jar is not sparkly or iridescent in the least. of course i can only speak for the shades i've actually tried. 
it's really just a light, glowy-but-not-shiny, soft, even coverage. 
and basically, it feels like it looks.


----------



## Red (Apr 30, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i still have lip gloss i bought in high school.
> 
> 
> i graduated in 1999.



*smacks Elle on the back of her hand!*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 30, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Laura Mercier secret camaflauge. Love it.





SocialbFly said:


> I use English Ideas or now renamed EI Solutions for my base makeup...it is a powder (pressed powderin Honey) and is the best hiding concealer/foundation ever...i keep trying other things and coming back to it...you can get it on beauty rose...here is a link...also their clear underbase stuff is amazing, keeps makeup where it belongs and lasts forever...i bought some in 2002, and am still using it, awesome...
> http://www.beautyrose.com/english-ideas.html



Thank you for the recommendations!!! Will try to try them!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 30, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Will report back on how I get on.



Please do! I'm holding back until I can justify the shipping costs! Student loan is already slipping away too quickly!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 30, 2008)

I ordered my free kit, too.  Thanks Elle, for sharing. I'm fired up!  

(For those of y'all running out of room in your makeup drawers, I cannot tell you how close I have become with those little plastic rubbermaid drawers. They're AWESOME for storing/sorting tons of makeup)  I have.. three. *sad* LOL


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 30, 2008)

elle camino said:


> OMFG YES. some of the blush on that page is just _wrong_. the redhead girl?!? it's like full on bananarama war paint.



LOL!!! @ Banarama war paint. I'd never have done that ..... :blush:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL!!! @ Banarama war paint. I'd never have done that ..... :blush:





OMG! soooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 30, 2008)

I ordered the free kit too. I haven't worn foundation since i got pregnant because my skin get so itchy and it's so flaky dry!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 30, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL!!! @ Banarama war paint. I'd never have done that ..... :blush:



ruby. i'll stop the world and melt with you.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 30, 2008)

I went to order the sample kit and it wanted my CC: I can only assum they wanted me to pay shipping so ef that.



Though I HAVE heard a lot about that line.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 30, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I went to order the sample kit and it wanted my CC: I can only assum they wanted me to pay shipping so ef that.



I paid $5.50 to have my 'free' sample shipped here. I didn't think it was too unreasonable to be honest but at the same time, its not exactly my definition of free.

Tracey


----------



## elle camino (Apr 30, 2008)

well i _did _say "free ($3.50 shipping)" in my first post, so. plus i figure it's a given that internet ordering means paying for shipping. 

my best friend got her kit today, called me, and was like ''well i _like_ it, but it makes me so _orange_!"
so i asked what colors she got, and she was like 'oh, let me check - medium....tan? and matte...bronze?"
and i'm like wtf girl you are IRISH and your natural haircolor is RED. 

anyways, moral of the story: sample sizes are useful.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 30, 2008)

elle camino said:


> well i _did _say "free ($3.50 shipping)" in my first post, so. plus i figure it's a given that internet ordering means paying for shipping.
> 
> my best friend got her kit today, called me, and was like ''well i _like_ it, but it makes me so _orange_!"
> so i asked what colors she got, and she was like 'oh, let me check - medium....tan? and matte...bronze?"
> ...



3.50 = still lame, unfortauntely. I did not read your initial post. I had the site bookmarked from some time ago, and what with everyone filing for "free" samples, I went and thought I'd try.


----------



## Friday (May 1, 2008)

Keeps people who have no intention of actually ever ordering anything from glomming on to free samples I would think. Gotta pay the people doing the packing and pay the postage somehow. I think it was an excellent deal.


----------



## Tooz (May 1, 2008)

I agree, but for someone like me, a person on which 99.99999999% of foundation NEVER matches, I'm just too skeptical to shell out anything for a sample when I'm so broke.


----------



## morph07 (May 1, 2008)

hmmmm actually im a guy but i heard that there are some makeup that causes your skin to produce more oil at your skin... and is there's an oil base makeup isn't it?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 2, 2008)

I got my samples! This stuff is awesome! It has a soft matte finish and I matched my complexion pretty well. I love the blush too. 

Thanks Elle!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I agree, but for someone like me, a person on which 99.99999999% of foundation NEVER matches, I'm just too skeptical to shell out anything for a sample when I'm so broke.



If I knew anything about makeup, I'd take that on as the challenge of the century! (I don't) wa-caa!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 2, 2008)

I too got my samples today. I have really dark circles under my eyes that i have never been able to do anything about and i used the peach concealer with a mixture of the golden fair and fair stuff and wow. I have no dark circles. My husband came home from work and asked if i did something different. So he's amazed at the lack of dark circles. One of these days i'll do a before and after. I'm going to try using it for a few more days to see if my skin reacts okay to it and then i'll buy the bigger size.


----------



## volatile (May 3, 2008)

I got mine today also & I'm in love! My skin tone is really uneven but this covered pretty good. I'm done buying liquid foundation.

I wasn't sure what color to get so I got 3 different ones and just mixed them all together. Turned out to be a pretty good match for me.

My colors...

Foundation (intensive)
Buttered Tan
Medium Beige
Fawn

Concealer (intensive)
Fair

Blush
Soft Touch

I also ordered 3 eye shadows in Exhale, Comfy & Ginger Peach. The first two are ok but I love the Ginger Peach! I also got the Auburn Brow Color & Tinted Silk Dust finishing powder as well as 2 brushes (oval concealer & small flat top) 

View attachment 017.JPG


View attachment 025 (2).JPG


----------



## Friday (May 3, 2008)

Looks good on you Volatile.

Now, where's mine dammit.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 3, 2008)

yay for hazel-eyed girls!


----------



## Red (May 3, 2008)

Three tester kits ordered, can't wait to try this stuff, thanks Elle!


----------



## elle camino (May 3, 2008)

oh YAY i'm so glad you guys like it! i submitted my last 2 kit orders today and then i SWEAR i am done until i run out of everything. 










... or until the new site is up. >_<


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 3, 2008)

I got my first one today as well. I think I am going to try another tester kit, but also I do like what I have so far. 

Here's what I got first round...

Sunlight - Concealer
SunKissed Fair - Foundation
Sandy Fair - Foundation
Fair - Foundation
Theme Park - Blush

I ordered the small Summer Silk finishing powder but it looks darker than online when it arrived. Not sure if it will work for me or not. 

Also thought I would mention another minerals company that I like a lot. It is www.aromaleigh.com . They also offer free samples (not quite like everyday, but still good), and I really like their foundation. Also, they use no bismuth, which is a plus. 

Yeah for lots of make-up alternatives!


----------



## mszwebs (May 3, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL!!! @ Banarama war paint. I'd never have done that ..... :blush:



Katy, I think you look like Catherine Zeta Jones in that picture.

And since I think you're beautiful and she's beautiful... very much a compliment


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 3, 2008)

I got my sample pack yesterday and I just freakin LOVE it. LOVE.

Thank you so much for showing us the website, I swear they should give you free product as thanks for the obscene amount of money I'm about to spend there LOL!! 

*hugs*


----------



## elle camino (May 3, 2008)

haha girl i'm saying, they need to just give me free stuff on account of all the money *I* spend there. 
and hooray! i'm so glad you like it too. 

now that i have my foundation colors down, i'm experimenting with the different formulas (like the matte, semi matte, intensive, etc) and finishing powders. it's really fun. 
so far i've sussed out that adding a sample-size amount of the intensive foundation to my regular-size Oglow formula makes it so i don't even have to apply two layers - i get all the coverage i need out of one. 
and i'm obsessed with the veranda blush. it's an awesome, goof-proof shade to use as a highlighter. 

also of note to those who live in somewhat humid climates and are thinking about using this stuff in the summertimes:
i was _kind_ of apprehensive about how this stuff would perform for me this summer when it got warm out, because i basically only sweat on my face. it's gross. like other people get sweaty armpits, backs, whatever - i get just get a SUPER sweaty face. and i've read about people saying that the foundation shades can change when they get wet, so yeah. i got a little nervous about that. 
but! yesterday it was quite warm in seattle, and i went to a show at night that was oversold to like 200% capacity, wall-to-wall people, no good ventilation, and like 150% humidity inside.
i probably lost about three pounds, all sweat - and again, all from my face. it was brutal. there obviously weren't any mirrors around so i couldn't tell how i was holding up in the looks department, but i knew i was probably a walking disaster. so when the show was over i hustled to the ladies room to check out the damage, and as expected my hair was TERRIBLE, my clothes were like drenched in beer and sweat and ick, but my makeup?
pretty much flawless. my eyeliner was nowhere to be found, but whatevs. my foundation was exactly as i'd applied it, no streaking from the sweat or discernible change in shade. 

i was very impressed. this bodes well!


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 3, 2008)

*checks her mailbox for the umpteenth time for the mineral kit she ordered*

Damn, it's not here yet!!!

Hey, while I'm waiting, I have an eyebrow question. Mine are the color of my hair (my natural hair color, that is) -- a kind of mousy, ashy light-ish brown. I think it'd look cool to have them jazzed up a bit with some brow... powder? Pencil? Is that what you use? I had them tinted once to match my hair and I think they looked silly and it didn't last long. So, I'm wondering about using a brow pencil. I think I can figure out the technique, but... what colors are good? My hair is a medium auburn now. Do people use medium browns? Should I go lighter than my hair color? I just want a warmer color, I think.

Um... help?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 3, 2008)

Never fear help has arrived!!! 

I have tried just about everything to make my eyebrows look polished. Powders, pencils, eyebrow mascara, clear gel, powder that you wet first, etc., etc.

I have always been frustrated because I always wound up looking like Groucho! My hair is dark, my eyebrows look dark brown but that color in any products was always too dark. 

Until I found Almay Brow Defining Pencil! Oh my gosh I love this pencil!!!!

It has a pencil on one end and a brush on the other end. The thing about this pencil is it's harder than other's I have tried so it only goes on a little at a time! It gives you total control. And I use the Dark Blonde color and it looks fabulous!

I highly recommend it!

Almay Brow Defining Pencil



Miss Vickie said:


> *checks her mailbox for the umpteenth time for the mineral kit she ordered*
> 
> Damn, it's not here yet!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tooz (May 3, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Never fear help has arrived!!!
> 
> I have tried just about everything to make my eyebrows look polished. Powders, pencils, eyebrow mascara, clear gel, powder that you wet first, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



I have that same problem. A stiff angled brush and MAC's Satin Taupe e/s is my holy grail of eyebrow stuff now.


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 3, 2008)

Elle - I ordered another sample kit and I'm trying the veranda blush before I buy it. I love the color, I bet that will be an absolutely gorgeous highlight color  I have a cart all ready for when I get that sample kit, I just don't know if the intensive, semi-matte or glow is going to be the best for me. Luckily I picked the right shade the first time around (Olive fair) so now I just gotta get the finish down and I'll be ready to go  

Seriously, thank you again


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 3, 2008)

Got my EM a couple days ago, but couldn't get a pic uploaded til today. What do you ladies think? Is this shade too light for me? Hard to tell with the flash, I know.
View attachment newmakeuppic.jpg


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 3, 2008)

I think it looks great, BBMe! You look all glow-y


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 4, 2008)

I wore my samples today and I still have it all on and it looks and feels great. I am amazed by these products. 

My foundation color is - *Olive Beige Neutral*. It's a nice neutral light coverage color that evens out my skin tone and looks great. I got the *Matte* finish.

My Blush is a beautiful color I just fell in love with. I bought : *Once and Again. *I used it as a blush (gorgeous) and as an eyeshadow (more gorgeousness). It is also matte finish - I didn't want and shimmer at all. I used just the foundation color under my brow and then the blush from my lid up to just under the brow a bit. This stuff is so beautiful on. It's soft and feminine and easy, easy to blend. Oh and for the first time in years I DID NOT have to put something on my lids first (like a concealer stick) to get the eyeshadow to go on. This is good stuff!

Then I used an all over finish color I think called buff? A pale pink that just really finished my face. I love this stuff.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 4, 2008)

Oh, I should have said - that's Fawn, with Sunday Brunch blush.


----------



## wistful (May 4, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got my EM a couple days ago, but couldn't get a pic uploaded til today. What do you ladies think? Is this shade too light for me? Hard to tell with the flash, I know.
> View attachment 41764



From what I can tell it's a great match!! btw..You have a fantastic complexion  Now I'm really sold! **marches off to get some**


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2008)

wow BBM that looks effing _fantastic_ on you. that's fawn from the golden range?? i need to try those.


----------



## Red (May 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I have that same problem. A stiff angled brush and MAC's Satin Taupe e/s is my holy grail of eyebrow stuff now.





Whoop whoop, me too baby me too, except I'm a Wedge/Cork kinda girl, stuff works wonders.


----------



## Red (May 4, 2008)

elle camino said:


> wow BBM that looks effing _fantastic_ on you. that's fawn from the golden range?? i need to try those.



Elle love, seriously email this company a link to this thread......kerching! You should be due some serious commission by now


----------



## MissToodles (May 4, 2008)

I think I ordered from Every day minerals about two years ago. I'm still confused about what colors to order in the sample kit. Yeah, yeah, I know it's a sample kit for a reason! You see, I have neutral skin meaning without any pink/yellow/olive undertones. And the colors are geared for the range I just mentioned.


----------



## Friday (May 4, 2008)

There is no skin Tood's that is just pure white. I would think if you picked uo several samples in the beige/buff range you would find one or be able to mix one that works for you. From the pix of you I've see (all maybe 3 of them), I think you do have some pale pink undertones.


----------



## Suze (May 4, 2008)

i just got 3 of my girlfriends to try it out as well. i will report back if the minerals looks any different on skinny faces!

(excuse my obviously crappy attempt on being "funny" today )


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 4, 2008)

Retail Therapt! I just went makeup shopping - here is what I bought!

Foundations: (Olive) Olive-Olive Medium 8g Matte 
Blushes & Face Colors: Soft Touch 6g 
Blushes & Face Colors: Once and Again 6g 
Eye Colors: Birthday Cake Large 
Eye Colors: Wild Flowers Large 
Eye Colors: Emerald Eyeliner Large


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2008)

Ok I totally ended up shelling out the 3.97 for shipping, only because they let you pick three different foundation shades though. :|


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got my EM a couple days ago, but couldn't get a pic uploaded til today. What do you ladies think? Is this shade too light for me? Hard to tell with the flash, I know.
> View attachment 41764



Holy crap that color is PERFECT for you.


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Ok I totally ended up shelling out the 3.97 for shipping, only because they let you pick three different foundation shades though. :|


ONE OF US.
ONE OF US.
ONE OF US.


----------



## OperaDiva318 (May 4, 2008)

*caves* well, there's a good chunk oc change i couldn't afford to spend... ah well, have to look nice for new job interviews, right?


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2008)

elle camino said:


> ONE OF US.
> ONE OF US.
> ONE OF US.



Hahahaha.
We'll just see if it matches.

Edit: How big are the samples?


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2008)

i took a picture of one of the sample jars with a quarter on top, for scale. 
empirically, i'll say that *one* of the foundation sample sizes, if i just were to use it straight (as in no mixing, which obviously increases the amount), would last me about 5 days. 
BUT! everyone's gonna use a different amount. but it's DEFINITELY enough to really play around and see how the stuff will work for your skin. 

View attachment scale.jpg


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2008)

And so...WHAT IF TOOZ WAS ONE OF US


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2008)

...can you roll a cigarette with just your tongue? because honestly that and 'one of us' are the only parts of that movie i can ever remember.


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2008)

elle camino said:


> ...can you roll a cigarette with just your tongue? because honestly that and 'one of us' are the only parts of that movie i can ever remember.



Movie? I am totally talking about Joan Osborne.


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2008)

hahaha ilu. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0022913/


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 4, 2008)

We accept her
We accept her!

Eventually we will get you all!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 4, 2008)

I'm loving the colours people have chosen, havent seen one that looks wrong yet!! 




BigBellySSBBW said:


> OMG! soooooo CUTE!!!





elle camino said:


> ruby. i'll stop the world and melt with you.





mszwebs said:


> Katy, I think you look like Catherine Zeta Jones in that picture.
> 
> And since I think you're beautiful and she's beautiful... very much a compliment




Aww Thankyou!! That photo was taken in 1981, around August... I loved my spiky hairdo and four earrings in my left ear lol. 

Someone sent me a comment that we should do an 80s photo thread, well how about a bad make up/hair thread, that we thought was gorgeous at the time? That should therefore encompass the 80s!


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> how about a bad make up/hair thread, that we thought was gorgeous at the time? That should therefore encompass the 80s!



i'm on it! great idea.


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2008)

aw goddammit. turns out i JUST purged my photobuckets of every ancient picture of my wet n' wild-encrusted 18 year old mug. 

so i'd have nothing to kick off a new thread with. someone else start one! i'll look for pictures to scan in the meantine.


----------



## mszwebs (May 4, 2008)

I really do want to order...but...like whoever it was that posted earlier, I have no idea which colours to pick.

And I wear a bronzer in my pics...so..I don't really know if you can use that as a guide.

*sigh*


----------



## elle camino (May 4, 2008)

i know, it's hard to pick your shade off the internet. but give this a read, and this, check out the different photos of the foundation shades on the beta site, and once you've done that just take your three best guesses. 
and remember you can always mix them, although for that it's usually best to stay within (or very close to) one shade range (like cool or golden, etc). because sometimes when you mix different ranges (like say if you mixed a golden and an olive or a blueish cool), you'll run the risk of creating something unpleasantly greenish.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 5, 2008)

i'm still getting the hang of this application of powder foundation but i thought i'd post a before and after. Albeit, they were taken in different light. I took the before while my blinds were still open and the after with them shut and the lights on but i think you can still see the more even tone. I have no other makeup on but the foundation and concealer. 

View attachment makeup.jpg


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 5, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Never fear help has arrived!!!
> 
> I have tried just about everything to make my eyebrows look polished. Powders, pencils, eyebrow mascara, clear gel, powder that you wet first, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Sandie. I'm going to look at the store today on my way to work and see if I can find it. I just want something to define them a little and warm them up in color without looking like Elvira.  That look may work for some folks, but not me. So the dark blonde color is dark enough for you? That's good to know, lest I go too dark for my hair color and complexion.

I'll post an update when I have the stones to try it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 5, 2008)

Ginny, Elle, and Megan, you all look wonderful in this make-up. I'm sold. Sold on ordering free samples anyway and seeing how they look on me. I've been wearing a fairly heavy foundation since I was a teenager with bad acne. I've been afraid to try powder foundation as I need the coverage. I ordered all three samples in the intensive formula. We'll see how it goes. I'm really excited about the lip gloss too.


----------



## elle camino (May 6, 2008)

the intensive delivers some pretty serious coverage, TFG. i don't think you'll be disappointed. 

and i'm stoked about the lip glosses too! and they're so affordable. my next order is going to be all lips and eyes.


----------



## BeaBea (May 6, 2008)

I have a stupid question... When the delivery arrives are all the pots labelled with exactly what they are? In my excitement I dont have a clue what I actually ordered :doh:

Tracey xx


----------



## Friday (May 6, 2008)

A word of advice. If you have the package delivered to a friend's business because it's open 17 hours a day, make sure you get the address right. Just because the building number is 6505 and the phone number is 6503 does not mean they are interchangeable. :doh:


----------



## Red (May 6, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I have a stupid question... When the delivery arrives are all the pots labelled with exactly what they are? In my excitement I dont have a clue what I actually ordered :doh:
> 
> Tracey xx




I bloody hope so!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 6, 2008)

BeaBea- they have a label on the bottom of each pot so you knwo what you're getting


----------



## BeaBea (May 6, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> BeaBea- they have a label on the bottom of each pot so you knwo what you're getting



Excellent! Although you realise that with Red and I both being a bit on the scatty side one of us is bound to decide to check what shade it is when we've taken the lid off and will end up with powder redecorating our bathrooms. Its probably a 50/50 bet  

Tracey xx


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 6, 2008)

Hey- have we talked about how this type of makeup holds up against acne? My face is getting pretty ridiculous, and while I like to stay bare and clean in hopes that someday it'll get better, it would be nice to find make up that does minimize the red spots that seem to not be going away over the last few years.


----------



## elle camino (May 6, 2008)

AFG! long time no see, chicky! <3

as for this stuff and acne, i can say personally that i've got a VERY temperamental, acne-prone face that i've only just recently started getting under control and back to normal (thanks 100% to this), and actually the way i first found out about EDM foundation was via the acne.org messageboard, where there's an 85+ page thread called 'everyday minerals cult'. the patrons of that board have acne issues that go way above and beyond my moderate acne, and almost 100% of them are currently on some kind of treatment for acne or ance-related problems, almost all of which will leave your skin not only volatile, but dry, sensitive, and SUPER hard to put makeup on. 
and these women are die-hard, lifetime fans of this makeup, and can't say enough good things about it. so i figured that was endorsement enough, and gave it a try. 

most importantly, as i've learned through treating my acne over the years: simplicity is key. the fewer ingredients and chemicals and whatnot you're putting on your skin every day, the better. and this stuff has four ingredients.
so, yeah. 

as for covering acne and the red marks left after acne, i've personally never found anything that does it better. period. 

so yeah, give it a shot! all you have to lose is 4 bucks.


----------



## Tooz (May 6, 2008)

How long do the sample kits usually take to arrive? I want to plaaaay.


----------



## elle camino (May 6, 2008)

mine come in about 3-4 business days. sandie's came like instantly because she's in texas, which is where the lady lives who sells it.


----------



## Tooz (May 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> mine come in about 3-4 business days. sandie's came like instantly because she's in texas, which is where the lady lives who sells it.



Shit better get here before I leave town on the 12th! :batting:


----------



## Red (May 6, 2008)

Oh my goood, I'm so going to have to wait ages. I want mine now! I am grumpy ginge in need of things to play with. Hurry up Mr Postie.


----------



## volatile (May 6, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hey- have we talked about how this type of makeup holds up against acne? My face is getting pretty ridiculous, and while I like to stay bare and clean in hopes that someday it'll get better, it would be nice to find make up that does minimize the red spots that seem to not be going away over the last few years.



I have a few acne scars and it covers very good. I also have a massive pimple on my chin right now and it covered pretty well. You can still see the bump but it's not red or anything.

I really love the makeup, I just ordered a new kit the other day. I ended up getting a full size one, I think i paid $48 for it. Worth the money.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 6, 2008)

I have my shopping cart ready to go - what was the verdict on the eyeshadows? Did anyone order those - and I missed it? Do they go on smoothly, or does it take several applications? I just bought some Covergirl eyeshadow and it really stinks, not in the smelly sense, just it's hard to get it to show up.


----------



## DestinyBBW (May 7, 2008)

I do love playing with makeup, though I have no mac or anything like that.. just good ol 99cent wet n wild... and still miss when wet n wild used to be 2 for .99!
I usually stick to blacks and anything shimmery but occassionally I'll pop on some color


----------



## mszwebs (May 7, 2008)

DestinyBBW said:


> I do love playing with makeup, though I have no mac or anything like that.. just good ol 99cent wet n wild... and still miss when wet n wild used to be 2 for .99!
> I usually stick to blacks and anything shimmery but occassionally I'll pop on some color



Oh! Pretty


----------



## DestinyBBW (May 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Oh! Pretty



Thanks! Makeup is my weakness for sure


----------



## knottyknicky (May 7, 2008)

DestinyBBW said:


> I do love playing with makeup, though I have no mac or anything like that.. just good ol 99cent wet n wild... and still miss when wet n wild used to be 2 for .99!
> I usually stick to blacks and anything shimmery but occassionally I'll pop on some color





I do like my MAC stuff, for the colors alone, but honestly, I'm allergic to a lot of it...and Wet n' Wild is fine for me for stuff like browliner, clear gloss, and eyeliner (all the basics) while even MAC Shadows give me watery eyes for an hour, at least. Whatever works for you, works for you


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2008)

elle camino said:


> AFG! long time no see, chicky! <3
> 
> as for this stuff and acne, i can say personally that i've got a VERY temperamental, acne-prone face that i've only just recently started getting under control and back to normal (thanks 100% to this), and actually the way i first found out about EDM foundation was via the acne.org messageboard, where there's an 85+ page thread called 'everyday minerals cult'. the patrons of that board have acne issues that go way above and beyond my moderate acne, and almost 100% of them are currently on some kind of treatment for acne or ance-related problems, almost all of which will leave your skin not only volatile, but dry, sensitive, and SUPER hard to put makeup on.
> and these women are die-hard, lifetime fans of this makeup, and can't say enough good things about it. so i figured that was endorsement enough, and gave it a try.
> ...




thank you for this lil gem!!

My face is smoother after one day!

how long have you used this?


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2008)

which, the makeup or the acne regimen thing i linked to in that post?
makeup: about a month or so
acne stuff: 6 months


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 7, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I have my shopping cart ready to go - what was the verdict on the eyeshadows? Did anyone order those - and I missed it? Do they go on smoothly, or does it take several applications? I just bought some Covergirl eyeshadow and it really stinks, not in the smelly sense, just it's hard to get it to show up.



I decided to try the eyeshadow kit. It was $17 and you get ten sample pots of eye shadows/liners/brow. I'm anxious to see them. They should be here any day, and I will post results.


----------



## Red (May 7, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Excellent! Although you realise that with Red and I both being a bit on the scatty side one of us is bound to decide to check what shade it is when we've taken the lid off and will end up with powder redecorating our bathrooms. Its probably a 50/50 bet
> 
> Tracey xx



*L* you know me so well!


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2008)

elle camino said:


> acne stuff: 6 months



Awesome!
I'm really happy so far! Mainly because I didn't have to fork over any cash(I already had what I needed!).
Although later on I may try the sites pruducts, they seem pretty cheap and the place is crawling with good reviews....


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2008)

Summer is coming! While this is not a makeup idea or tip per se, it is what I have done (to GREAT SUCCESS, I might add) to start prepping my legs for swimsuit season.


You will need:
A tupperware or old, empty salt scrub jar. (I emptied my Philosophy scrub out-- this recipe is better than any you can buy in a store)
Kosher or Sea salt (I used kosher because it was all I had, lol)
Brown Sugar
EVOO 
Essential/Fragrance oil (optional, I used sandalwood and ylangylang for a rich smell to combat the evoo smell)
Your razor. (I use that 5 blade Gilette boy razor. Love.)

Take your container, and fill it about 2/3 full with the following: 2 parts salt to 1 part brown sugar, roughly.

Add EVOO and stir with a plastic knife or some such thing until you get the consistency of most oil-based salt scrubs. Add fragrance oils to preference. Stir again.

Turn your faucet on warm/lukewarm, and take small amounts of the scrub, and with moderate pressure (alter depending on what your skin can handle) cover your legs from knee to ankle with the mix, in circular motions for about 60 seconds. It feels reeeeeally good!

Rinse the crystals off with water, leaving the oil. Make SURE you get all the crystals.

Take your razor and shave. If you are prone to razor burn, you can put your shave cream on top of the oil. I am super prone to razor burn and I didn't need it, though.

WORD OF WARNING: as you can't really see where your razor has been, be sure to inspect your legs closely for missed hair. While typing this, I spotted a missed area on my leg, haha.

Repeat with your upper legs if you wish.

Run your legs under the water a little, and get out of the tub. Tub will be slippery from the oil. Stick some soap on it and fill the bottom of the tub with hot water. Later, swish it around and the oil should dissipate some.

Get a handtowel you don't mind getting oil on and pat your legs dry. Then, massage the left over oil into your legs.

I just did this, and they are incredibly soft and all the gross flaky winter dry skin is gone.

Good for pre-swimsuit or pre-(self or sun) tanning. 

If anyone going to mem day is interested in trying this, I will be bringing my little pot of scrub with me.


----------



## Red (May 7, 2008)

Jesus, we're all going to be a health and safety hazard, slippering all over the shop, but hey at least we will look shit-hot in the A&E unit!

Seriously though, great tip, I will be doing this a few times in the next few weeks I think, much better than faffing about in a salon and always prefer treatments done at home, un-rushed and less stressy.

And seeing as my legs hardly ever see the light of day a treatment like this is very much needed, thanks Tooz.



Tooz said:


> Summer is coming! While this is not a makeup idea or tip per se, it is what I have done (to GREAT SUCCESS, I might add) to start prepping my legs for swimsuit season.
> 
> 
> You will need:
> ...


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2008)

Red said:


> Jesus, we're all going to be a health and safety hazard, slippering all over the shop, but hey at least we will look shit-hot in the A&E unit!
> 
> Seriously though, great tip, I will be doing this a few times in the next few weeks I think, much better than faffing about in a salon and always prefer treatments done at home, un-rushed and less stressy.
> 
> And seeing as my legs hardly ever see the light of day a treatment like this is very much needed, thanks Tooz.



The massaging part feels so amazing. It stimulates circulation and all-- it's so nice. My legs are white as can be, as well. I will be doing some sitting in the sun prior to Memorial Day in the hopes of at least taking the Day-Glo feel off of them. 

I'm going to mix up some extra scrub before shipping off to Burlington for the weekend.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 7, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> I decided to try the eyeshadow kit. It was $17 and you get ten sample pots of eye shadows/liners/brow. I'm anxious to see them. They should be here any day, and I will post results.



Thanks so much, Sandie. I was going to try that kit as well. I'm anxious to know what you think of them!


----------



## BeaBea (May 7, 2008)

Red said:


> Jesus, we're all going to be a health and safety hazard, slippering all over the shop, but hey at least we will look shit-hot in the A&E unit!



Hi Babe, 

given the cost of Kosher/Sea Salt over here you might fall over in a dead faint before you get that far... Yet another thing that must be cheaper in the US (Chorus of UK people mumble and grumble to fade.... )

Try Tesco Body Therapy Spa Vitality Salute Salt Scrub, it's in the Elle Magazine Beauty Top 10's and it's £6.49 for a great big tub. Not as nice as Tooz's hand mixed and custom scented, but the effect is pretty amazing for making my legs feel all smooth and alive. I was given some for Christmas and I'm sure that using it has improved my circulation as well as the appearance of my legs.

Tracey xx 

View attachment tesco_mode_large_qualite_uk.jpg


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Babe,
> 
> given the cost of Kosher/Sea Salt over here you might fall over in a dead faint before you get that far... Yet another thing that must be cheaper in the US (Chorus of UK people mumble and grumble to fade.... )
> 
> ...



Oh no, is sea salt super expensive there? It is definitely super cheap here. If you want, I'll bring some bottles of it. 

Edit: For a good size bottle of sea or kosher salt, I pay around 2.00.


----------



## MissToodles (May 7, 2008)

I know Trader Joe's has both sugar & salt scrubs at a very affordable price--around $5. My skin is too sensitive for the salt one, so I use their sugar scrub. Although I'm paranoid that it'll cause yeast infections in my folds.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 7, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Thanks so much, Sandie. I was going to try that kit as well. I'm anxious to know what you think of them!



My 2nd batch of samples just arrived (along with the eyeshadows), and wow. Look very fabulous in the pots. The pots the eye shadow come in are the same as the sample sized pots of make-up. In eye shadow terms, that is a lot of eye shadow. And considering that I do not wear eye make-up but a couple of days a week, these 10 pots will last me for a very long time. I am going to do my make-up later, and have Guy take a pic and I will post either tonight or tomorrow.

So far in checking the product, I like the consistency and the colors I chose. More to come later. 

BTW: I also got the mixing bowls, and OMG I love these things!!!!


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2008)

sandie! i want those mixing bowls so bad! i don't even know why - they just look so pretty and handy. also which shadows did you get? reviewz plz.

tooz: i'm making some of that later today! awesome. i think i'll add jojoba since that shit's magic in every capacity, plus i don't have any good-smelly oils on hand. <3


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2008)

elle camino said:


> sandie! i want those mixing bowls so bad! i don't even know why - they just look so pretty and handy. also which shadows did you get? reviewz plz.
> 
> tooz: i'm making some of that later today! awesome. i think i'll add jojoba since that shit's magic in every capacity, plus i don't have any good-smelly oils on hand. <3



Yeah, jojoba is a good alternative, I just grabbed what was in the kitchen.


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Awesome!
> I'm really happy so far! Mainly because I didn't have to fork over any cash(I already had what I needed!).
> Although later on I may try the sites pruducts, they seem pretty cheap and the place is crawling with good reviews....


oh yay! and i can't recommend the DKR brand products enough, seriously. they ARE cheap (compared to anything else you're going to find in stores), they're absurdly high quality, and i like supporting independent manufacturers and retailers (this goes for EDM too).


----------



## volatile (May 7, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I have my shopping cart ready to go - what was the verdict on the eyeshadows? Did anyone order those - and I missed it? Do they go on smoothly, or does it take several applications? I just bought some Covergirl eyeshadow and it really stinks, not in the smelly sense, just it's hard to get it to show up.



They go on really nice. My favorite color of the ones I got I the Ginger Peach. It's shimmery but when you put it on it doesn't look like you have glitter on or something. Normally I hate sparkle eyeshadow but this is my favorite of anything I've ever bought. 

I took a picture of it because the color on the website doesn't do it justice. 

View attachment gingerpeach.jpg


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2008)

volatile - is that the $2.50 size or the $6?


----------



## volatile (May 7, 2008)

It's the $2.50 one. It came in the free sample kit I ordered.
I ended up ordering another the bigger one with my last order. lol


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2008)

I love that color.


Now I'm freaking excited for my sample kit. If shit is awesome, guess who is ordering*~*~*~


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2008)

UGH i want to buy some shadow soooo baaaaaad. i've been using mineral shadows exclusively for years (mostly ID minerals - i love their light colors and HATE their dark ones), but the stuff you buy in stores is SO expensive, it's insane. 
my beta cart looks like this:





and so on. and so on. 

i'm also currently fapping over this stuff.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 7, 2008)

elle camino said:


> sandie! i want those mixing bowls so bad! i don't even know why - they just look so pretty and handy. also which shadows did you get? reviewz plz.



Oh yeah the little mixing bowls are totally fabu. Just the cutest little things. 

Here's what I got in the mini eyeshadow kit:

Blonde Brow color, Smokey eyeliner, Cypress Eyeshadow, Baby Bath Eyeshadow, Shopping Spree Eyeshadow, Wildflower Eyeshadow, Well Being Eyeshadow, In the Garden Eyeshadow, Cool Breeze Eyeshadow & Netsurfing Eyeshadow. 

In the pic below, I am wearing the smokey eyeliner, baby bath eyeshadow as the highlighter on lid and under brow, and Cypress Eyeshadow in the crease. 

Really nice products. Liking them all. Guy thought I looked very pretty when he come home tonight to me all made up. (I generally don't wear make-up when at home, only when we go out.) He snapped this pic so you all can see my pretty make-up. 

Also I'm wearing the Sunkissed Fair Foundation (perfect foundation color for me), Intensive Concealer, and Corner office blush. 

View attachment may08slr2.jpg


----------



## starrbbw (May 7, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Red, Sasha and all you other experts...
> 
> I have very dry skin which occasionally goes flaky in the winter, despite me glooping moisturiser on by the gallon.
> 
> ...



Hi Tracey,

I'm a Clinique Consultant and I would recommend to you that you need more exfoliation if you're having problems with flakiness. People often mistake flakiness for having dry skin when really what they need is to exfoliate to get rid of the dead skin cells that are hanging around on your face. You'll find that your foundation will go on a lot smoother.  Clinique has a facial scrub called the 7 Day Scrub. You use it once a week along with your regular cleansing, toning, moisturizing routine. 

Hope this helps!

Jennifer


----------



## volatile (May 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I love that color.
> 
> 
> Now I'm freaking excited for my sample kit. If shit is awesome, guess who is ordering*~*~*~



I'm waiting for my second order lol Hopefully it will get here tomorrow. I'm sure you'll love it though, I would be surprised if you didn't.



elle camino said:


> UGH i want to buy some shadow soooo baaaaaad. i've been using mineral shadows exclusively for years (mostly ID minerals - i love their light colors and HATE their dark ones), but the stuff you buy in stores is SO expensive, it's insane.
> my beta cart looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...



I got a few of the darker colors (Exhale & Comfy) and I just don't like how they look on me. They seem darker in person then in the picture. I can never use dark eye shadows because they get all smudgy and just look horrible on me. I can manage using a little in the crease but that's about it. I'm always amazed when I see people with black or really dark eyeshadow on and it looks flawless. lol



Sandie S-R said:


> Oh yeah the little mixing bowls are totally fabu. Just the cutest little things.
> 
> Here's what I got in the mini eyeshadow kit:
> 
> ...



Your makeup looks really pretty! You have beautiful skin.  *jealous* lol


----------



## starrbbw (May 8, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I kind of feel the same! I do go to make-up counters to ask advice etc - but only when my skin is in good condition... On a day when its looking ok I can ask anything and usually sweet talk a few samples too. On the days I really need their help and its flaky, itchy and sore I cant face them and scuttle past pretending to be on the phone.
> 
> From now on I think I'm just going to post in this thread instead. It's cheaper on my pocket and considering the things I have admitted on Dims a confession about my battle against super dry skin isn't even going to raise an eyebrow
> 
> Tracey xx



There seems to be a misconception of us, the women behind the big old scary make up counters. I see it when women stop by or pass through and I approach them to say hello. They don't want to look me in the eyes and they often laugh nervously and say, "don't look at me, I look horrible today!" or, "I just got through working out, I have no make up on right now but I don't usually look like this." Well let me just set things straight. We are nice people behind those counters!! I never ever judge someone by how they do their make up or if they don't have any on at all. You should see me without make up!! It's not a pretty sight! In fact, sometimes I envy you ladies walking around with no make up and looking all normal. But back to the make up counter. We are there to help. We are there to answer your questions. We are there to sell you the products YOU need to help YOUR skin. I can't speak for everyone that works in cosmetics but I personally won't sell you something just to make a sale. I want my customers to get something that they really need, that will really help their skin situation and that will make them very happy and want to return to see me in the future. I like to build a trust with my clients. 

So, with all of that said...please don't be afraid or ashamed to stop by and play with new colors or ask skincare/cosmetic advice. We actually enjoy doing consultations and makeovers...makes the time go by faster.


----------



## Friday (May 8, 2008)

> I can never use dark eye shadows because they get all smudgy and just look horrible on me. I can manage using a little in the crease but that's about it. I'm always amazed when I see people with black or really dark eyeshadow on and it looks flawless.



What's worked for me on the darker shadows Volatile is A) Always dust a lighter shade (I use my lid shade) in the crease before using the darker shadow. It keeps so much from clinging to your eyelid and makes it way, way easier to blend. B) Barely touch the brush to the dark shadow and if it's a loose powder shadow tap to get OFF the majority on the brush before buffing it into your base shade. You can always put on more, but it's impossible to remove without starting over. Using these two tips I can use any of the shades I use for eyeliner as smoke in the crease. I'm a pale one too, so it does take a bit of practice, but that's the fun part.


----------



## starrbbw (May 8, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> can I ask for a recommendation or suggestion...?
> 
> ...




I'm probably a little late on this since I'm just now reading this thread but Clinique has a exfoliator called Turnaround 15 minute facial. It's not gritty at all. Goes on smooth and once dry you simply wipe away with a damp cloth.


----------



## BeaBea (May 8, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Guy thought I looked very pretty when he come home tonight to me all made up. (I generally don't wear make-up when at home, only when we go out.) He snapped this pic so you all can see my pretty make-up.



Sandie!!!! Never mind the pretty make-up. I LOVE the colour of your eyes, absolutely gorgeous!!! Beautifully complimented by what you're wearing too, even before makeup!



starrbbw said:


> Clinique has a exfoliator called Turnaround 15 minute facial. It's not gritty at all. Goes on smooth and once dry you simply wipe away with a damp cloth.



Hi Starrbbw

Many thanks! The 'going on smooth' sounds perfect so I'll put this on my shopping list - and report back once I've used it obviously 

I'm not sure why the MakeUp ladies bother me so much but then I'm one of those scary 'Bra Fitter' ladies so I understand what its like to be a social pariah and to want to say to people 'it's ok, I'm nice really, I DO understand and I'm not judging you!' all the time!

Thanks
Tracey xx


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 8, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Oh yeah the little mixing bowls are totally fabu. Just the cutest little things.
> 
> Here's what I got in the mini eyeshadow kit:
> 
> ...



You're beautiful, Sandie - regardless of the new makeup - but it does look great on you! I'm going to go for it! I'll post the results. Thanks for sharing about the eyeshadow. Thanks, too, Elle for showing us the site!

Now I have to check out those mixing bowls.


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 8, 2008)

If this was a confession thread I'd confess I just spent over $125 dollars of my $600 dollar tax rebate thingy on makeup.

But its not, so ... carry on! 





*hangs head shamefully*


----------



## BeaBea (May 8, 2008)

Hooray Hooray, my kit arrived and I'm delighted with the results 

I ordered Fair, Sandy Fair and Sunkissed Fair Foundations but the first two are too pale for me. When I re-order (and I WILL!!!!) I think I'll go for the Sunkissed Fair and possibly Light or even Medium Beige on the off-chance I catch any sun this summer.

I cant believe how easily this went on, way faster than my usual Bobbi Brown stick foundation and a far nicer result. These powders are soooo fine - truly amazing texture and weightless on the skin.

In the pic below I used the Sunkissed Fair with the Intensive Fair concealer. Like a fool I was too busy playing to read the note so the colour called Morning Cup which I used as eyeshadow first is actually a blusher. I like it though and its very close my usual Bobbi Brown Taupe which costs me £14.50 ($28) so I think I'll continue using it as both and I'll buy the big pot. 

I'm also going to go for the In the Garden and Snowflakes eye colours and the Smoky and Mystic Night to use as eye liner too. Oh and the mixing pots. But nothing else. Definitely nothing else. Probably. Except then it would make sense to buy a kit. Because then I'd be saving money. So if I buy a big kit I'll be saving even more. Brilliant. I'll do that then 

Thanks so much for the recommendation!!!

Tracey xx 

View attachment Face-before.jpg


View attachment Face-after.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 8, 2008)

Anyone got tips on a good sunless tanning product? Everything that I've tried in the past has been streaky, or made my skin orange, or managed to give me an oh-so-attractive combination of the two. Do any of them actually work?


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hooray Hooray, my kit arrived and I'm delighted with the results
> 
> I ordered Fair, Sandy Fair and Sunkissed Fair Foundations but the first two are too pale for me. When I re-order (and I WILL!!!!) I think I'll go for the Sunkissed Fair and possibly Light or even Medium Beige on the off-chance I catch any sun this summer.
> 
> ...



You are so beautiful! I love the color of your eyes.


----------



## jeff7005 (May 8, 2008)

hi tracy, let me tell ya you look good with and without make up you should be proud being almost 41 you have no lines youre face looks great.


BeaBea said:


> Hooray Hooray, my kit arrived and I'm delighted with the results
> 
> I ordered Fair, Sandy Fair and Sunkissed Fair Foundations but the first two are too pale for me. When I re-order (and I WILL!!!!) I think I'll go for the Sunkissed Fair and possibly Light or even Medium Beige on the off-chance I catch any sun this summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 8, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hooray Hooray, my kit arrived and I'm delighted with the results
> 
> I ordered Fair, Sandy Fair and Sunkissed Fair Foundations but the first two are too pale for me. When I re-order (and I WILL!!!!) I think I'll go for the Sunkissed Fair and possibly Light or even Medium Beige on the off-chance I catch any sun this summer.
> 
> ...



Great look Tracey! It looks very natural on you, which IMO it should.  You know what is funny? You and I are very different coloring (hair and eyes) but we picked the same foundation and concealer colors.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 8, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Anyone got tips on a good sunless tanning product? Everything that I've tried in the past has been streaky, or made my skin orange, or managed to give me an oh-so-attractive combination of the two. Do any of them actually work?



The Jergens Natural Glow Daily Moisturizer works fabulous! I've been using it for two years and love it. There is one for your face and one for the body. It really does look natural and is very gradual. Just be sure to exfoliate before application.


----------



## Red (May 8, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hooray Hooray, my kit arrived



Yay that must mean mine is on it's way too. It looks so natural on you Tracey, very pretty and fresh!


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 8, 2008)

Ooooh, Tracey, pretty lady. You look awesome. 

Dammit, where is my kit????!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 8, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning, will try it tomorrow.  Im a bit scared Ive chosen too light, but will report back!


----------



## starrbbw (May 8, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Anyone got tips on a good sunless tanning product? Everything that I've tried in the past has been streaky, or made my skin orange, or managed to give me an oh-so-attractive combination of the two. Do any of them actually work?



Clinique has a moisturizing body lotion that has a sunless tanner in it. My boss loves it! She keeps buying more and more of it because she's afraid she'll run out...lol.


----------



## starrbbw (May 8, 2008)

All of this talk about ordering a free starter kit has me reeling. But, I have to wear Clinique products at work AND I get most of my stuff for free through Gratis so I can't really justify getting addicted to another cosmetic line and having to spend money to get the products, darn it! lol


But it looks great on everyone!


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

My kit came my kit came!!!


Gonna wash my face and try it out soooooon


----------



## bexy (May 8, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hooray Hooray, my kit arrived and I'm delighted with the results
> 
> I ordered Fair, Sandy Fair and Sunkissed Fair Foundations but the first two are too pale for me. When I re-order (and I WILL!!!!) I think I'll go for the Sunkissed Fair and possibly Light or even Medium Beige on the off-chance I catch any sun this summer.
> 
> ...




tracey, u look fabulous!
could you tell me how long it took for your kit to come? like an idiot ive been spending money on sheer cover , with a choice of 3 shades lol and then saw this stuff (thanks elle!) so ordered a free kit.


----------



## BeaBea (May 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> tracey, u look fabulous!
> could you tell me how long it took for your kit to come? like an idiot ive been spending money on sheer cover , with a choice of 3 shades lol and then saw this stuff (thanks elle!) so ordered a free kit.



Thank you babe, in fact, thank you everyone! My housemate came home today and looked at me when he walked in and immediately said 'What have you been up to?!?' because I looked 'suspiciously good for a Thursday afternoon' 

I ordered mine on the 29th of April and it arrived this morning so I make that about 10 days. Its only a tiny packet so it should go through your letter box, and it was marked samples so you shouldn't have to pay any tax on it either.

Tracey xx


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 8, 2008)

Did anyone else get free blush samples in their order?? I got 3 in the large eyeshadow size. I love this place!!

I got my order today. LOL


----------



## elle camino (May 8, 2008)

i am absolutely over the moon about you guys digging this stuff as much as i do, and how damn GREAT you've all looked in it so far!
and sandie: the specials are AWESOME for blush junkies, aren't they? she changes them frequently (i think once a week? ish?), but they're always a couple of pretty blushes and a primer or a finishing powder or something. woooot.

edit: tooz! pix.


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm working on it. Unsure if all the colors I got were too light or not. I will do it tomorrow when it's lighter out.


----------



## BeaBea (May 8, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Did anyone else get free blush samples in their order??



I didn't get anything free - but I did hear that Elles buying a new car with all the commission she's earned off us 

Joke Elle :wubu: but from now on I'm going to be needing your advice on ALL the major decisions in my life and I'm pretty high maintenance so better get some rest while you still can!

Tracey xx


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I didn't get anything free - but I did hear that Elles buying a new car with all the commission she's earned off us
> 
> Joke Elle :wubu: but from now on I'm going to be needing your advice on ALL the major decisions in my life and I'm pretty high maintenance so better get some rest while you still can!
> 
> Tracey xx



Its like Mary Kay, when you sell so much they give you a pink cadillac. Sexi!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 8, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> Its like Mary Kay, when you sell so much they give you a pink cadillac. Sexi!



NO NO NO!! I sold Mary Kay for 13 years, I still have nightmares.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 8, 2008)

Like I said I got my order and this is the makeup I Have been looking for, for years now! It's soft and sexy and it looks great on. I think my foundation is a bit too dark - however in a month it will be perfect.  For now I have another brand of mineral foundation I love that was 60 dollars - which I want to use up. (Man they saw me coming - I spent $100.00 on one foundation one angle brush and 10 small eye shadows):doh:

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the blush color I bought! It's the perfect color for me. Color - Once and Again. :wubu:

I bought the matte eye shadows - Birthday cake, wild flowers and Emerald. Love them. I used the Emerald wet as a liner on my top lid. Very very nice. 

I'm very happy! Thanks Elle.

I have been researching mineral makeup because I wanted to start my own line BUT I no longer am going to do this. This line is exactly what I wanted so I'll just endorse them on my web site.


----------



## BeaBea (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone else keep the Everyday Minerals colour chart beside their keyboard so that every time someone says what shades they're trying they can check it out? Just me then... 

Tracey xx


----------



## starrbbw (May 8, 2008)

Alright, alright...I'm caving and going to check out the website...I can't take it anymore!


----------



## starrbbw (May 8, 2008)

Those are seriously good prices for the brushes...and for everything else, too.


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

GUESS who is ordering foundation soon?


THAT'S RIGHT.


How are their brushes?


I want the apple blush because it is called apple.


----------



## elle camino (May 9, 2008)

Tooz said:


> How are their brushes?


i'm thrilled to pieces with their flat top foundation brush, and i'm ordering the kabuki next. 
to compare, my friend has a sephora-brand synthetic flat top foundation brush, it's the exact same size, it's _slightly more_ scratchy on the skin than the EDM brush, and it was $26. 
the EDM one is $10. so with shipping maybe around $12. 


yep.


----------



## Tooz (May 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i'm thrilled to pieces with their flat top foundation brush, and i'm ordering the kabuki next.
> to compare, my friend has a sephora-brand synthetic flat top foundation brush, it's the exact same size, it's _slightly more_ scratchy on the skin than the EDM brush, and it was $26.
> the EDM one is $10. so with shipping maybe around $12.
> 
> ...



I have the long handled kabuki in my cart as well as a bajill other things for 36 bux. Le excited. fotos tomorrow.


----------



## mszwebs (May 9, 2008)

OK. I ordered. And since I'm an impatient little girl, I spent 9+ bucks instead of the 3+ and had that shite shipped all rapid like.

Will post pics in 1-6 business days.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 9, 2008)

What a very cute bunch of enablers this group is.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 9, 2008)

Alright Elle. I joined the fucking club. I bought some everyday minerals! I shall post a pic when I get mine! I wasn't too sure about colors so I hope I choose wisely.


----------



## Red (May 9, 2008)

Are we now a cult?


----------



## knottyknicky (May 9, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> What a very cute bunch of enablers this group is.





cute is all that matters. ever. 





as soon as i have a job, im all over this, only cause elle said it stayed on through a concert, and, well, thats the kinda staying power this girl needs. 



yayuh!


----------



## Tooz (May 9, 2008)

Photo time.


PLEASE disregard the chunk missing from one eyebrow. My hand slipped while I was trimming two nights ago. -_- Thank God for brow powder. Also, these photos are awful. Haha. Lips are chapped, eyes are puffy from sleep, just all around funk.

Here's me with no makeup. The camera washed out the ruddiness of my face, but I have to go over my face with the mint corrector at the reddest spots first. I need to get the yellow corrector for under eye, too.






Now, here are two with makeup, one with my chest to determine if there is foundation clash because I can't really tell and want second opinions.










Is it too pale? Is it a match? I want to know before I order anything.


----------



## volatile (May 9, 2008)

It looks pretty close to me. You could probably go one shade darker and it wouldn't really clash that much if any.

I also wanted to say that you have beautiful skin even without makeup *jealous* lol


----------



## Tooz (May 9, 2008)

volatile said:


> It looks pretty close to me. You could probably go one shade darker and it wouldn't really clash that much if any.
> 
> I also wanted to say that you have beautiful skin even without makeup *jealous* lol



Thanks, but you have nooooo idea! The camera washes everything out, haha.

Re: darker, yeah, I think so, too, but the next olive shade looks pretty dark. Maybe I'll just buy both, it's not like it's gonna break the bank.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 9, 2008)

Definitely try the mixing thing Tooz. The colors aren't as far apart as it would seem. And I agree that a shade darker will probably be good for you. Especially with summer coming.


----------



## Tooz (May 9, 2008)

How big is the 2.5g size? Is it in a bigger container than the samples? Anyone have a size comparison?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 9, 2008)

Please forgive the Lane Bryant nightie circa 1998 and the hideous reality that is me with no make-up.

I like this stuff, though it has lighter coverage than my usual foundation. I used the Golden Fawn color in the intensive formula foundation, Sunlight concealer, a really light application of Sunday Brunch blush (too dark and red for my tastes, but I kind of like it lightly applied), and Cozy Night lip gloss. I used my own regular make-up for my eyes.

I think my dark circles are sufficiently hidden, though not perfect.. I'm really not sure if I put enough of the foundation powder on the brush when I did my face. I'll try more next time. 

I love the lip gloss. I'll be ordering more colors as soon as I can.

Overall it's thumbs up from me. I like that I kept my fingers clean and how light it feels.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 9, 2008)

OK see NOW I have to buy some lip gloss.:bow:




ThatFatGirl said:


> Please forgive the Lane Bryant nightie circa 1998 and the hideous reality that is me with no make-up.
> 
> I like this stuff, though it has lighter coverage than my usual foundation. I used the Golden Fawn color in the intensive formula foundation, Sunlight concealer, a really light application of Sunday Brunch blush (too dark and red for my tastes, but I kind of like it lightly applied), and Cozy Night lip gloss. I used my own regular make-up for my eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 9, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Please forgive the Lane Bryant nightie circa 1998 and the hideous reality that is me with no make-up.
> 
> I like this stuff, though it has lighter coverage than my usual foundation. I used the Golden Fawn color in the intensive formula foundation, Sunlight concealer, a really light application of Sunday Brunch blush (too dark and red for my tastes, but I kind of like it lightly applied), and Cozy Night lip gloss. I used my own regular make-up for my eyes.
> 
> ...



Pretty and it looks natural!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 9, 2008)

I just bought the mini 10 eyeshadow set another blush a concealer and 2 lip glosses!

NOW THAT'S IT!!

I am think about throwing away a ton of grappy makeup I have that I never use. I'm like a magpie, if it's sparkly or a pretty color, or just a lipstick (that's my favorite thing to buy) I'm buying it!!!

Yezs, I do realize I'm arguing with myself.


----------



## bexy (May 9, 2008)

ok so i was going to wait until i got my sample kit but then i thought sod that, and decided to just buy some stuff!! got a starter kit, cant wait for it to come and i will try my hardest to be brave and put up a before and after pic (though me without makeup=not good!)


----------



## elle camino (May 9, 2008)

Tooz said:


> How big is the 2.5g size? Is it in a bigger container than the samples? Anyone have a size comparison?



i mixed 2 of that size foundations and it made enough for me to wear for months. this is also the mini ($4) blush size, and i can't IMAGINE ever needing more blush than that at one time.

also yeah girl it looks like the shade is a TIIIINY bit too pale for you. but maybe not. maybe order the 2.5g size of that and mix in a sample that's one shade darker? 

View attachment 2.5g.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i am absolutely over the moon about you guys digging this stuff as much as i do, and how damn GREAT you've all looked in it so far!
> and sandie: the specials are AWESOME for blush junkies, aren't they? she changes them frequently (i think once a week? ish?), but they're always a couple of pretty blushes and a primer or a finishing powder or something. woooot.
> 
> edit: tooz! pix.



Your raves made me order the free kit to try out. And I only wear under eye concealer and power normally. (your skin looks gorg btw!)

Wish me luck.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 9, 2008)

Tooz, you look great. It's a very natural look that suits you. I didn't even notice the eyebrow, so hah. 

Hey, question. They had powder eyeshadows that can be used as eyeliner.

How does one use powder as an eyeliner? I have enough trouble with pencil eyeliners, but powder? How do you control where it goes? I can just see it getting all over my eyelids, if not all over my whole FACE.


----------



## elle camino (May 9, 2008)

haha word. using dry powders as liners is pretty advanced facepainting. 
the easy way is to use them wet. meaning you get a little angle brush damp in water, dip it into your dark powder shadow, swirl it around in the lid, and ta da. 
DIY liquid liner. same principle as using dry watercolors. 
once it dries it stays exactly as well as dry powder would. 

also lots of places (sephora, medusa, bobbi brown) sell special liquid eyeliner fixative stuff, which you can use instead of water and which supposedly makes it stay on your face longer, but i've never had problems with just using water so i've never been inclined to buy them and give them a try.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 9, 2008)

I used the dark green as an eyeliner. Get a good stiiff thin angled eyeliner brush. Use a little bit of water and if the brush is good it goes on really smooth. Instead of trying to sweep it over your lashes, try making dashes that connect lile this------- you can keep going over it until it's as dark or light as you like.

I might post a before and after shot of my eyebrows too so Vickie can see how well that Almay blonde liner pencil works for me.


----------



## Tooz (May 9, 2008)

I will just order a 2.5g of fair olive and whatever the next darkest is.


----------



## elle camino (May 9, 2008)

also hey! i read here that the new website (along with all the new products and kits) will hopefully be hard-launching in 6 days, on the 15th. And the really good news is that the custom kits will be on the beta site (right now the kits are just an empty link) by the 15th at the latest, even if it's not live by then. 
yay!
as of right now you can go there, register, and even order the full and small sizes of the new products and have them shipped immediately like normal. the only thing missing right now are the kits, which is why i'm waiting until the 15th. because i'm either going to get one of the old kits (the ones available on the non-beta site right now, but i want the option of ordering the new products _in_ the kit), OR, rumor has it, there will be several _new_ kits on the new site, and i might want one of those. and _very tenuous_ rumor has it that there might even be an all-foundation large sample kit available, where you can get like TEN samples of foundation and skip trying new blushes and concealers every time. werd!
and at the VERY least i want to be able to throw in a sample kit with my order, sice i SO badly want to try out the new fair-warm foundation shade. 
i'm 99.99% there with 50/50 sandy fair and fairly light, but i'm holding out for the new one to be perfecto. 
in regular foundation shades i'd always use the fairest shade in the warm category, anyways. and the only thing that bugged me about EDM's selection when i first found them was the lack of a fair-warm color. 

i digress! point is: if any of you have an order in mind and you can stand waiting another calendar week, wait for the new kits and products (new shadows, pressed powders, blushes, finishing powders, primers, concealers, and lip glosses) on the new website. plus i'm sure there will be an awesome new special up by then.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> haha word. using dry powders as liners is pretty advanced facepainting.
> the easy way is to use them wet. meaning you get a little angle brush damp in water, dip it into your dark powder shadow, swirl it around in the lid, and ta da.
> DIY liquid liner. same principle as using dry watercolors.
> once it dries it stays exactly as well as dry powder would.
> ...





I find it a lot easier to use shadow as a liner than actual liquid liner...its a lot more forgiving and it doesn't make my eyes sting the way black liner does, but i really do like that sharp, crisp black liquid-liner look. Do those shellacs work? I always want to wear super dark eyes when I go to shows and stuff, but I sweat like a mutha on my face and I end up looking really scary by the end of the night so I don't normally bother.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 9, 2008)

Elle?

I hate you.


----------



## Red (May 9, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> I find it a lot easier to use shadow as a liner than actual liquid liner...its a lot more forgiving and it doesn't make my eyes sting the way black liner does, but i really do like that sharp, crisp black liquid-liner look. Do those shellacs work? I always want to wear super dark eyes when I go to shows and stuff, but I sweat like a mutha on my face and I end up looking really scary by the end of the night so I don't normally bother.



MAC Fluidline applied with an angled brush, that stuff stays put forever. Or I use a pencil liner blended in as a base and then with an eyeshadow, apply a line by 'packing' the colour on top bit by bit, this sets it in place and stays pretty well.


----------



## Red (May 9, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I will just order a 2.5g of fair olive and whatever the next darkest is.



I would say it's a fraction too light. I think the next colour up applied lightly and evenly (almost as a 'matte bronzer') on top of it would warm it up a little without losing the lovely cool, even toned base that you have already.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 9, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Also I'm wearing the Sunkissed Fair Foundation (perfect foundation color for me), Intensive Concealer, and Corner office blush.



Lovely picture! Mine came yesterday and I also got sunkissed fair - which was perfect. Loved it - unfortunately cried it all off when my guy broke up with me somewhat unexpectedly. Should have listened to you closer, Sandy - lol


----------



## Red (May 9, 2008)

Everyone looks so pretty! :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 9, 2008)

eek! (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((ekmanifest))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) Here if you need me.


----------



## BeaBea (May 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i digress! point is: if any of you have an order in mind and you can stand waiting another calendar week, wait for the new kits and products (new shadows, pressed powders, blushes, finishing powders, primers, concealers, and lip glosses) on the new website. plus i'm sure there will be an awesome new special up by then.



Great! More choice! Just what I bloody need. You are a bad BAD woman!
Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 9, 2008)

Apologies for chopped up photo - I look and feel not too great due to symptoms of a condition I have, one of which is puffy face and eyes, both of which I have at the moment,blah. Anyway, I posted part of my face just to show how the colours were on my skin.

I have naturally fair skin, red haired skin on a dark haired person. I have permanent freckles due to over exposure to the sun and I have quite a lot of spider veins which show as dark red little blotches on my cheeks. My skin is very dry and quite sensitive. I usually use Max Factor PanStik as it's in my budget, with good coverage and doesn't settle into dry patches too badly. 

I found the Everyday Minerals make up easy to apply. I have the Cool-Fair Foundation, the Cool-Fair Medium Foundation and the Cool-Medium Foundation. I started with some of the Intensive Concealer in fair just applied to the red blotches on my face, nowhere else. Then I played around and found that the Cool-Fair Medium and Cool-Medium mixed about 40/60 worked best on my colour. I just applied it with a big soft powder brush and it went on nicely. I liked the effect I got. On VERY close up view in my magnified make up mirror I would say it isnt as forgiving on my developing wrinkles as my usual foundation, and it's not quite as covering, but still good. However on looking in the bathroom mirror from a normal distance it looked lovely, a really healthy glow, not flat and matte, but not sweaty looking. My one criticism of the foundation is that although I used shades recommended for skins with a reddish base, I found that it was still a tad yellow. I think this is borne out by the effect around my mouth where I have developed a little sallowness and the foundation actually emphasises it I think. I did notice this effect on a couple of other people who posted pics too. I think they could make the cool foundations a little less "yellow". 

I used the apple blush which I am absolutely delighted with as it has NO peach/orange in it, which is really hard to find and I found the shade flattering and healthy looking.

I had NO idea how "strong"? the eyeshadows are?? Maybe its the amount of pigment in them. I slathered on the scented candles as a base and found it too ...apricoty for my colouring. Then I applied samba lessons which is a lovely colour but I put far too much on, not realising how strong it is, so I ended up looking like Id two black eyes. Sorry about that! I used the smokey eyeliner AS eyeliner just with a dampened narrow lip brush, all I had and was absolutely delighted by the effect. Smudgy kohl pencil/eyeliner is one of my greatest make-up bugbears and this has not smudged or disappeared in the ten hours since I applied it. The eyeshadow hasn't either. 

I just put a little cherry fizz eye colour mixed with my own tinted cherry lip balm on my lips. I wasnt so delighted with how the cherry fizz looked, a bit pearly and grannyish, .

Next time I'll go much easier on the eyeshadow, apart from that, Im happy.

Oh! I bought a 3oz tin of Skin & Body Green Tea Everyday Wear, because I LOVE green tea scent. However.. this has NO smell except some faintly unpleasant "natural" smell of the ingredients, I was really disappointed. The cream is very oily and is a kind of puttyish texture, and really didnt last long enough on the back of my hands where I tested it. Not impressed, and won't buy that again, Body Shop Body Butter is much much better.

The End  

View attachment half face.JPG


----------



## starrbbw (May 9, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Apologies for chopped up photo - I look and feel not too great due to symptoms of a condition I have, one of which is puffy face and eyes, both of which I have at the moment,blah. Anyway, I posted part of my face just to show how the colours were on my skin.
> 
> I have naturally fair skin, red haired skin on a dark haired person. I have permanent freckles due to over exposure to the sun and I have quite a lot of spider veins which show as dark red little blotches on my cheeks. My skin is very dry and quite sensitive. I usually use Max Factor PanStik as it's in my budget, with good coverage and doesn't settle into dry patches too badly.
> 
> ...



I think you look great Katy!! I love the eyes, cheek and foundation. Whatever lipcolor you have on now looks real natural and nice. I'm so tempted to order something now that I keep seeing how much fun y'all are having and how beautiful you guys look! But I get Clinique for free!!! How can I justify getting something else?! lol


----------



## starrbbw (May 9, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\Jennifer\Desktop\Pictures\JenJen Eyes1.JPG


This isn't a make up look that I was working really hard at but I just wanted to show that I have on peach/orangey shadows and a bronze liner and it brings out the blue in my eyes.

Ok, I don't know why but I can't seem to get my photo to appear. I wonder if you can cut and paste my link?


----------



## Friday (May 9, 2008)

My second order finally came. The first one is still out in the limbo reserved for idots who put their house numbers (at a friend's who is available for delivery all day) in wrong.

Can't wait to pick it up and go home and play with it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 9, 2008)

StarrBBWs pic. 

View attachment JenJen.JPG


----------



## volatile (May 9, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Thanks, but you have nooooo idea! The camera washes everything out, haha.
> 
> Re: darker, yeah, I think so, too, but the next olive shade looks pretty dark. Maybe I'll just buy both, it's not like it's gonna break the bank.



Well you could never tell. My camera tends to magnify everything. 
I have dark circles under my eyes & red blotches on my cheeks. My skin is also kinda yellowish around my neck and on my eyelids. I HATE my skin. I wish I knew of a way to even it out naturally without makeup. I would be happy to just get rid of the yellow undertones. 



Miss Vickie said:


> Tooz, you look great. It's a very natural look that suits you. I didn't even notice the eyebrow, so hah.
> 
> Hey, question. They had powder eyeshadows that can be used as eyeliner.
> 
> How does one use powder as an eyeliner? I have enough trouble with pencil eyeliners, but powder? How do you control where it goes? I can just see it getting all over my eyelids, if not all over my whole FACE.



I use this brush for eyeliner. I can't use anything but powder for eyeliner and this brush works great. I only paid a buck for it so I if it sucked I figured I wouldn't be out any real money. Works pretty damn good though. I just dip it in the powder, dust it off a little and pat it against my lash line. I don't drag it because it is a hard brush plus the powder would probably fly everywhere. I'm sure you could find something similar in a drugstore. I got it at drugstore.com 

View attachment 300.jpg


----------



## Frankie (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone else have the problem of their face not matching their neck/chest? My face is rather pale with pink cheeks, and when I compare my face with my neck, my neck appears to have a slight yellow undertone. I don't think this is due to sun exposure because I [almost] always wear sunblock and try to avoid the sun. Should I match my makeup to my face or my neck? I've ordered a few sample kits, but I've only received one. So far, Beige Fairly Light looks like a pretty good match. Maybe the other shades will work even better. I'm hoping for something that puts a little life in my face. If it helps, I have medium golden brown hair and green/brown eyes.

P.S. Man, that Buff Fair Neutral is super light in color. I thought I was quite fair, but this color would make me look like death warmed over.

P.P.S. Thanks for the heads up on EM, elle.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 10, 2008)

Frankie, I don't pay a lot of attention to my neck (other than my thyroid scar) but I do carry my powder foundation down into my neck, although with a lighter application. I wonder if you could try something like that?

Okay so I got my stuff yesterday. I haven't had a chance to look at it yet but the fair foundation does seem light. I can mix it, though, with the medium one and see what I get. I'll try it in the morning.

Sandie Z, thanks for the suggestion for that Almay brow pencil and brush. It's magnificent, just PERFECT. I'm amazed at how defining my brows even very subtly as I have makes a big difference in my face. Thank you SO much for suggesting it. Now I just have to keep it away from my daughter (who loves to steal my make up, earrings and even my clothes). She seemed really taken by the brow pencil, but her brows are way darker than mine so I may be safe.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 10, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Sandie Z, thanks for the suggestion for that Almay brow pencil and brush. It's magnificent, just PERFECT. I'm amazed at how defining my brows even very subtly as I have makes a big difference in my face. Thank you SO much for suggesting it. Now I just have to keep it away from my daughter (who loves to steal my make up, earrings and even my clothes). She seemed really taken by the brow pencil, but her brows are way darker than mine so I may be safe.




OH YAY!! I told you it's fabulous. I'm paranoid they will discontinue it, I think I'll stockpile some. It is the ONLY one that has ever worked for me.

I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 10, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> StarrBBWs pic.



Holy Crap girl you are gorgeous. I aint postin' no pictures! :blush:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 10, 2008)

Me first thing this am. No make up.






With the everyday minerals. I mixed medium light and light tan, and have on blush called blush? I'm not sure that these are the right colors for me so any feedback is much appreciated! 





In the car, ready to go into work.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 10, 2008)

Ella, Sandie, Tooz, Tracey, Starr, Ruby, you ladies look stunning. The make-up really works for all of you. Of course you were all lovelies to begin with...


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 10, 2008)

EllaBella...

It looks very smooth on your face. My only comment would be that you need a little more color. A tiny bit darker foundation and a little darker blush or more blush. You have lovely skin.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 10, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Ella, Sandie, Tooz, Tracey, Starr, Ruby, you ladies look stunning. The make-up really works for all of you. Of course you were all lovelies to begin with...



Thank you Laura!



Sandie S-R said:


> EllaBella...
> 
> It looks very smooth on your face. My only comment would be that you need a little more color. A tiny bit darker foundation and a little darker blush or more blush. You have lovely skin.



Thanks Sandie, I never wear blush so I was actually worried that I had too much on LOL. I think I have one shade darker of the foundation too so I'll give that a try.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Me first thing this am. No make up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty, Ella!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 10, 2008)

Hmmm...is anyone else having dryness issues? It's probably one of those "just me" things.  The first time I wore it, my skin was super-dry in a few areas - now I've worn it three times, and my face is dry to the point of scaly and feeling alligator-hideish. Eeep! Maybe I'm just prone to dry skin and didn't know it or something, but I may have to discontinue using it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 10, 2008)

I have really dry skin usually and I wore the make up for about 17 hours yesterday with no problems. I'll report back though if it does make my skin worse.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2008)

Finally got my second order last night and discovered that my first order had made it's way back to EM. They've sent me an Email letting me know that they'll reship on Monday. Yay!

I fiddled a little last night before bed but I was tired and a bit buzzed so didn't take any pics. I used fairly light on one side and sunkissed fair on the other. The sunkissed(?) appeared a tad yellow but that may have been merely the fact that it was side by side with the other shade. I'm going to play around with them tonight.

I can say that I do not care for the Tea Time blush..."a natural medium-brown shade with soft frosty sheen and that is ideal for fair to light complexions. Great for daytime and night time wear, it is certainly going to be one of your favorites. This color also makes a super all over face color." I see no sheen for one and while it looks to be a pinkish shade on my monitor, it is in fact more of a light rust and looks very muddy on my fair skin. I may see how it looks on Sis who has darker skin than myself with green eyes and auburn hair. I hope that I like the apple in my first kit better. Blush is very often a tough call for me.

I like the shadows I ordered although the Morocco needs to be used carefully as the color is intense. Spin Cycle is a beautiful shade for me as is Snowflakes.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 10, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Holy Crap girl you are gorgeous. I aint postin' no pictures! :blush:



Awww I was so not wanting to post that pic because I felt ugh, so thankyou very much for that compliment, so sweet of you! And you had BETTER post! 



Ella Bella said:


> Me first thing this am. No make up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that looks lovely. I would agree with what Sandie said, maybe one shade darker, but it still looks lovely. Gorgeous lips you have!



ThatFatGirl said:


> Ella, Sandie, Tooz, Tracey, Starr, Ruby, you ladies look stunning. The make-up really works for all of you. Of course you were all lovelies to begin with...



Aww thankyou!! I never realised before how big your eyes are, theyre amazing! 

I'm so jealous at how everyone has features even before they put their make up on... Im like.. featureless lol. That's why I didn't post a before pic!

How did everyone feel the makeup stayed on their faces after a whole day? I definitely feel it lasted better than ANY makeup I've ever used before.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2008)

Me too Ruby. I have long lashes but they're such a mouse brown that when I forgot mascara one day one of my gf's at work said 'What happened? You've got no eyes.' Without the eye make up, they disappear.


----------



## Miss Liz (May 11, 2008)

Everyone looks so good with their new makeup that I decided to join the cult too. I tend to lurk more than post, but I'll put some pictures up when my supplies come in


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2008)

Be gentle peeps. It's 4 am and I didn't want to mess with the hair so I just gelled it back out of my way and cropped the bejesus out of the pix. I'll probably look like Betelgeuse when I get up, especially if I slob out and don't take my mascara off.

Before (no screaming, I can hear you).






And after (I hate the way I smile but I tried to not look grumpier than necessary).






I have no idea why the pix I take in the bathroom always make my hair look red since it's not and I desperately need to go buy Sandie Z's eyebrow pencil because the color in my brows is fading fast, but I don't think it looks too horrid. The foundation is fair medium/semi-matte and the blush is Soft Touch (which is much pinker than it looked onsite, this is good). While the colors are good, I think I need to try the Original Glo formula. The semi-matte made my pores very visible up close (yikes) which they have never been, as well as accentuating the fine lines around my eyes. Not good. It also has a visibly powdery finish although maybe that will dissipate a bit as it 'sets'.

I do however absolutely, positively LOVE the eye shadows. Loose powder shadows of quality are hard to find. These go on beautifully, blend easily and the shimmer is subtle which is becoming more and more desirable to me (those fine lines again). I can see myself ending up with a bucket full of these for sure.

(And TFG, your antique nightie is much prettier than my antique nightie  )


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 11, 2008)

Friday said:


> Be gentle peeps. It's 4 am and I didn't want to mess with the hair so I just gelled it back out of my way and cropped the bejesus out of the pix. I'll probably look like Betelgeuse when I get up, especially if I slob out and don't take my mascara off.
> 
> Before (no screaming, I can hear you).
> 
> ...



That looks lovely on you Friday, perfect colour! Going by your first pic, I think you and I have very similar colouring, but Im a bit paler and have freckles. The Original Glow worked fine on me, but like you said, I was aware of the nose pore thing too, but that was on close 5 X magnification and on looking at my close up photos. From a normal distance in the bathroom it looked fine! I think we look so microscopically at ourselves that we see things others would never notice. 

That eyeshadow is really nice, which colours did you go for? And I love that blusher. I might get that, does it have any orangeness in it at all, I can't see any.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 11, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Heres some snaps of me...the pink an blue look is something I love at the mo. I love making really bold colours clash.
> 
> Biggest regret now is over-plucking my eyebrows when a bit younger and now jus cant let them grow back to get them re-shaped...Im not lovin' them! hehe



First of all, your eyes are spectacular- especially in that last photo! 

Secondly, I have the same problem. Unfortunate over-plucking about 10 years ago, and it never grew back. So now I use a pressed powder and stiff angled brush to create the illusion of normal brows. Sigh- I wish there were something that would encourage them to grow, but alas, I think the situation is permanent.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 11, 2008)

Before and After - with the sun-kissed fair and I think "almost blush". All the other shades I ordered were way too light. I would recommend going up a few shades over what you think you would use. 

View attachment IMG_0266.JPG


View attachment IMG_0275.JPG


----------



## wistful (May 11, 2008)

All of these photos of everyone looking so fantastic is making me super excited and a wee bit impatient for my order to arrive!!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 11, 2008)

Ok - after all the pictures and testimonials I decided to go to the website and check it all out. I have to admit - I'm so confused with all the different products! Right now I wear eyeshadow and mascara - that's it. Of course that's not saying that I SHOULDN'T wear something else...lol

So there is foundation, blush & face color, concealers, finishing powder and pressed powder. YIKES! And then the colors....I have absolutely no idea what color I would be even after reading all of the descriptions. :doh: 

For a person that doesn't like the feel of makeup on my face, would a finishing powder be the better way to go? It's sounds like it is suppose to be lighter than a foundation? 

It's all too much!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 11, 2008)

double posted.......sorry.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 14, 2008)

I got mine in the mail today!! I know what I'm doing tonight. Pictures to be posted soooon.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 14, 2008)

Friday, the eye make is beautiful on you. Just lovely. It really enhances your eyes so much!


----------



## mszwebs (May 14, 2008)

I got mine today too!!!


Gonna go play...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 14, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Before and After - with the sun-kissed fair and I think "almost blush". All the other shades I ordered were way too light. I would recommend going up a few shades over what you think you would use.



That looks lovely on you, perfect colour! you really suit those peachy shades, and the glow of the foundation is so healthy looking.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 14, 2008)

Friday, Elle, Ekmanifest, everyone .... you're all gorgeous. I got my first kit and yeah... way too light. I went back and re-read the descriptions and realized that my skin tone is like Renee Zelweiger's so I ordered the shade that they said was like her, as well as the multi tasking neutral. So we'll see how that works. I also ordered the eye make up kit and can't wait!  Good to know about the matte causing big ol' pores and fine line accentuation since I have a bunch of that going on. I went with the original glo for one, and the other higher intensity for the other. I figure for work, when the make up has to last 13 hours or so in high stress (read: sweaty) situations, that might be better. It's nice to be able to try all these different kinds.

The blush I got is the weekend getaway. I love it. I can never decide if I should go "pink" with blush or "peach" with blush and this is a nice combination of both. I'll see if I can get up the nerve to post pics. 

On and Sandie? I bought three more of that eyebrow pencil and brush today. I'm stockpiling, like you are. Friday, you should definitely get some. It rocks.


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> That looks lovely on you Friday, perfect colour! Going by your first pic, I think you and I have very similar colouring, but Im a bit paler and have freckles. The Original Glow worked fine on me, but like you said, I was aware of the nose pore thing too, but that was on close 5 X magnification and on looking at my close up photos. From a normal distance in the bathroom it looked fine! I think we look so microscopically at ourselves that we see things others would never notice.
> 
> That eyeshadow is really nice, which colours did you go for? And I love that blusher. I might get that, does it have any orangeness in it at all, I can't see any.



The base shade is called Spin Cycle. I love it. It appears almost creamy when you get it on. I used Morocco in the crease. It's a very wine-y shade, but I can get away with it without looking like I've been crying if I use it there, I don't think I'd try it as eyeliner though which they do mention. It is heavily pigmented though so start very light. I used Snowflakes to line around the eyes a bit. It's not near as intense as the Morocco so isn't too much for day wear as liner.

The blush is called Soft Touch. It's a lovely shade and if you are a little paler than I it should be perfect. There is absolutely no orange/peach/coral to it at all. You can barely tell I have it on, it just looks like healthy skin.

ETA: I already ordered two from Drugstore.com Vick, (it's way cheaper than a trip to the store for an impulse buyer like me). They should be here today or tomorrow. :happy:


----------



## supersoup (May 14, 2008)

i bought a kit, and i looooooove this makeup. i've ordered a sample kit in the intensive to see if i like it better than the original glo. love it so far!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 14, 2008)

I think this stuff is wonderful! I think my favorite part of my order is the Girl's Day blush. Really good color plus it has gold flecks in it. Sooo pretty. I also got a green, black and purple for eye shadows. Can't wait to try those soon.  I totally approve! Thanks Elle!

PS... pardon the puffy eyes. Allergies suck. 

View attachment before.jpg


View attachment after-1.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (May 14, 2008)

Good Lord. I'll never get a boyfriend after posting the before picture.

(and yes...I'm fully aware I need to wax, THANKS...lol  )

This is me...wearing Intensive Medium concealer, Medium Beige Natural foundation and Girls Day blush. 

Look but don't look...

View attachment Ugh.jpg



Aaaaaaand better 

View attachment better.jpg


----------



## elle camino (May 14, 2008)

hey ladytypes. that was fun little intermission we had! ok so i'm getting way better at using this stuff (cut my application time from about 5 minutes, what with all the different colors and concealers i was trying out, to about a minute and a half, tops), and i've encountered the 'fine lines and pores' issue, as well. 
first it was the dreaded white dots. ugh. 
i was getting these on my nose after i'd applied my foundation, i figure because my pores there are a little larger than elsewhere on my face, and the makeup was...collecting in them. ick. you REALLY had to look hard and close to see them, and it's not something anyone else would ever have really noticed, but it was bugging me. 
THEN i noticed that after a few hours, my concealer was settling into the little lines underneath my eyes, kinda rendering them little WHITE lines under my eyes. no good. 
so, i poked around their messageboards, and the common wisdom on the topic is mostly that if you're getting white dots and fine line-accentuation, your foundation shade is too light. 
which makes sense in theory, but mine really _isn't_ too light. it's pretty much spot-on, and when i try darker shades they make me look really sick and orangey and wrong. so! after a week or so of experimenting every morning, i've discovered that white dots and undereye lines are handily avoided by NOT APPLYING YOUR CONCEALER FIRST. 
which to me is totally counterintuitive, since i've always been taught that it goes concealer first, THEN foundation, then powder if that's your thing. 
but with EM stuff, putting on a really light layer of foundation, THEN concealer where you need it (in my case - under my eyes and on my nose), THEN a final light layer of foundation, completely assuages these problems. 
hooray!
so hopefully that might help if any of you are noticing that happening as well.


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2008)

When I was in contact with them about the missing package (first order) Elle I also sent them an Email telling them how much I was enjoying playing with the contents of my second order and mentioned that 'Abby in Seattle" had directed a whole bunch of us in their direction on a public forum. They'd like to hear from you.

And everyone else here that is enjoying Everyday Minerals...I think you should drop them a quick Email giving Abby the credit for sending us all their way. Who knows, maybe they'll find a way to thank her. 

My pore issues were helped a lot by using a very light layer of finishing powder before the foundation. I also think getting the Original Glo is going to help a lot too.


----------



## elle camino (May 14, 2008)

aww, ilu friday :wubu:.
i'm totally emailing her as soon as i post this. 
also guys if you really like the stuff, the word on the street is that if you email her a testimonial for use on the website, she'll email you back asking if there are any products on the site you'd like to try out, etc, and send you a free full size of whatever it is. 
hey _hey_.


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2008)

She did exactly that for me Elle, but I haven't sampled enough yet to know what I like the best.

Decisions, decisions.....:happy:


----------



## elle camino (May 15, 2008)

woohoo!

step 1: email testimonial.
step 2: get form email back asking which product i'd like to try.
step 3: throw caution to the wind and ask (nicely) if i can try TWO products - Natural Reflections Pink finishing dust and the new Start to Finish Primer, from the beta site.
step 4: get non-form mail back saying yes, that's fine. 
step 5: happy dance.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 15, 2008)

Way cool Elle  I am certainly going to write her even if i don't get a sample because this is the first foundation that covers my dark circles and doesnt make me itchy.


----------



## supersoup (May 15, 2008)

totally happened to me too. i wrote a few days ago saying i loved it, and this morning got the email asking if there's anything i'd like to try.

radness indeed.


----------



## elle camino (May 15, 2008)

i'm kinda kicking myself for not asking to try a lip gloss, though.

oh well. i'm just going to order one once the beta gets up and running.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 15, 2008)

I've gone a few days without using it now, and my skin is totally back to normal. BOO. I was really hoping it wasn't the EM - I love it.

Maybe I'll try upping my moisturizer to see if that will let me use it. Weird that I'm the only one this is happening to.


----------



## elle camino (May 15, 2008)

aw, i'm bummed it's pissing your skin off BBM. that sucks. 
i figured it might not work for _every_one, but i was kinda hoping against hope that it would. 

<3.

and oddly enough, i'm finding that i actually need LESS moisturizer now that i'm using this stuff. i have no clue as to why, but i'm not getting the midday flakies i used to get.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 15, 2008)

It's weird, because I'm generally blessed with perfect skin, and don't usually wear any kind of foundation or powder. Maybe that's why? I wear eye makeup and lip gloss to work every day, though. I get little red lines on my forehead from my CPAP use, so I was hoping against hope that using concealer/powder from EM might cover it (Currently, I use MAC concealer, which is good, but wears off by the end of the day and sometimes looks obvious because I don't wear anything over it). EM covers those lines perfectly, but alas - my body's rebellion. I say again - BOO. lol.


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2008)

BBM, what kind of formulation did you get on your foundatin? I tried the semi-matte and while it hasn't dried me out, it tends to be more powdery looking than I want. Apparently the Original Glo is the way to go if you have dry skin so I have some on order.

You do have beautiful skin, so maybe you just want to stick with blush and a light dusting of finishing powder and skip the foundation entirely. I do love that finishing powder. It's a quick fix for a trip to the store for vain people like myself that won't go out nekid faced. Finish, blush, a dab more finish, mascara and then out the door. Elapsed time, maybe three minutes.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 15, 2008)

Aww, thanks for the compliment, Friday!  Blushing over here (pun intended). I got the original glo, and it's drying me out, so yeah - I'm just weird.  I don't think I even know what finishing powder is - do you just mean regular face powder?


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2008)

It seems much finer milled than your average pressed powder. It's also finer than the loose Coty powder I've used for years. I don't think it has as much absorption power as the foundation so maybe it would be less drying.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 16, 2008)

I bought 2 lipglosses - love them!


----------



## BeaBea (May 16, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's weird, because I'm generally blessed with perfect skin,



BBM, I love you like a sister - but you're pushing it to expect my sympathy when you start a post with a sentence like that 

Lol, sorry, moving on. I have very dry, flaky skin and I'm using the original glo. I tend to put mine on just a few seconds after I've moisturised and then to top up both my moisturiser and foundation through the day. When I try to go too long without adding moisturiser though my skin does start feeling it's usual tight/sore/itchy self and putting the powder on top doesn't feel so good. I think I used to rely on my stick foundation to add hydration and obviously the powders cant do that. 

I have to say I'm so happy with the effect that I dont really mind having to do two jobs to touch up when it used to be one - and it honestly doesn't seem to make more than 30 seconds longer. 

Tracey xx


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 16, 2008)

I found the semi-matte to make my skin oily. (For whatever reason) and made my cheeks break out a little. I've worn the original glow all week and I freakin LOVE it. (I, like others, also learned to put my concealer on 2nd. Works way better that way.) I didn't do a damn thing different when cleansing my skin, and its all cleared up. I also ordered more eyeshadows, but I can't find the freakin link to write my testimonial. Heeeeeelp!


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 16, 2008)

BLAH double post. Erase me!


----------



## elle camino (May 16, 2008)

there's no testimonial link - i know because i looked for one EVERYWHERE too. 
you just email it to the all-purpose customer service address on the contact page.


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2008)

Yup, that's how I did it.


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 19, 2008)

I found it and I wrote them.  They emailed me back that evening. *so excited* 

(And Elle, I mentioned your name!) 


ETA: I was gonna ask - have any of you ladies noticed it applying kinda splotchy if you put it on too soon after your moisturizer? I mean, I waited like 10 minutes and it was kinda weird. I don't use moisturizer unless my skin is kinda dry.. and yesterday I spent a bit too much time in the sun.


----------



## elle camino (May 19, 2008)

oh totally. 
that was another little adjustment i had to make when i started with EM. for years i got used to actually making a _point_ of applying my (liquid) foundation as soon after i put on moisturizer as possible, since it just seemed to look better that way. 
now with EM i make sure i give my moisturizer at least about 20 minutes to completely absorb (everywhere - some spots take much longer than others, on my face at least) before i apply, or else yes, it'll go on a little spotty. 

here are MY current EM quandaries:
1. sunscreen. i know i need to wear it, but the whole thing is just a minefield for my face - one wrong move, one iffy chemical in there and not only do i break out, zitwise, but my skin gets super irritated and pissy. so over the years, i've found that the best sunblock for my face is just pure zinc. 
so i'm thinking here - EM foundation is at least somewhere around 1/4 zinc. i mean it has 4 ingredients, one of which is zinc, right?
so will it give my face the same protection as if i were wearing a lotion with, say, 20-25% zinc in it?
the FAQ on the website says this:


> Q. UV ray protection is important to me. Does this mineral makeup have SPF? If so, how much?
> 
> A.
> 
> All Everyday Minerals has a natural skin protection. We are not allowed to claim any SPF rating due to FDA guidelines.


i think i just need to email them. again. 

2. the custom kits on the beta site are STILL NOT UP which is REALLY SUPER ANNOYING because i have a HUGE ORDER, i have the money to BUY THAT ORDER, but if i get it in kit form i'll save something like 50%, so i have to. 
and i can;t get the kits off the old site because half the products i want in them are new ones from the beta site. 
AND!!
have you seen the new special? it's two FULL SIZE eyeshadows i was ALREADY GOING TO BUY ANYWAYS, plus there's a discount code that applies through the 25th!
i want to use that shit!
ARGH!!


----------



## onetrulyshy (May 19, 2008)

I am another that has to thank Elle. I tried EM and love it..but im having the same issue that i put my moisturizer on and dont give it enough time to dry. I will admit I messed up and ordered the wrong color. I am reordering today the colors I need. 
so thank you thank you thank you


----------



## onetrulyshy (May 19, 2008)

onetrulyshy said:


> I am another that has to thank Elle. I tried EM and love it..but im having the same issue that i put my moisturizer on and dont give it enough time to dry. I will admit I messed up and ordered the wrong color. I am reordering today the colors I need.
> so thank you thank you thank you



I forgot to add that I tried the eyeshadows and I love them. They are the best of any I had tried and last all day and beyond. A little also goes a long way on all the darker colors.
With the foundation I tried the intensive and am now going to try original glo in the correct colors (I didnt mind wearing the wrong colors around the house just to see how i liked them).
The only thing I didnt like was the lipgloss. To me it was more of a lipstick. A little too waxy for me. I tried Cherry Fizz lip color.
Everything else was fine...especially that make up brush..its sooo soft.


----------



## Friday (May 19, 2008)

I found somewhat similar problems with the moisturizer but I'm one of those people that doesn't have time to sit on my tuchus for 20 minutes because I haul said tuchus out of bed at the very last minute, yes, every day. I found that a quick, light, dusting of the finishing dust (after the moisturizer) before I use anything else takes care of the problem.


----------



## supersoup (May 19, 2008)

i got my free gift thing in the mail today...mistletoe eyeshadow, on the new site...it's BEAUTIFUL. such an awesome shade of green, very girly, and so nice.

i love this makeup.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 20, 2008)

I ordered my kit last Friday, and it was in my mailbox on Monday! I got the free samples, a blusher brush, and 2 eyeshadows. I love them all, especially the brush (which is very similar in quality to the ID/Bare Minerals brush, but less than half the price). I LOVE these cosmetics. Very good quality, the samples are generously proportioned, and when I order the regular sizes, they are just a fraction of the cost of the other mineral cosmetics.


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 20, 2008)

I got my mini eyeshadow kit yesterday! I freakin LOVE them. I tried "Oasis" and "Samba Lessons" today and they're so glittery and pretty and they stay so well. The glittery part doesn't stay so good (I didn't use a primer this AM. I wanted to see how well they stayed on their own.) but the color is fantastic. They also sent me an eyeshadow brush - I wasn't expecting it!  

I also found out that I'm a bit darker than I figured. Looks like the "Sunkissed Fair" is the right one for me.


----------



## Gingembre (May 20, 2008)

Ohhhh i really want some of this stuff!! Can't wait til I'm earning money over the summer!


----------



## Friday (May 20, 2008)

I'm on my fifth order. In my defense, one was for my sis and one was for my niece and it took me two order for myself to figure out the right shade and formula for my foundation. I am however wondering if it's time to start a support group...


----------



## elle camino (May 21, 2008)

got my freebies in the mail today, which was super unexpected since i sent the testimonial on - friday? something like that. anyways, super fast! 
they sent me a full size (!!) nat. reflections pink finishing powder - it's huge! i'll have it for a loooong time. i haven't used it yet, since i got my mail after i'd already left my apartment for the day. 
AND they sent me a 1g sample size of the start to finish (fair) primer! whee!
i can't WAIT to put my makeup on tomorrow!


----------



## Friday (May 21, 2008)

<snort> You mean you don't go through the whole process after you've washed your face at night? I've been putting on everything but mascara nightly after I wash my face just to try out new colors and combinations. That way, if they don't work I'm not late for work because I had to wash and start over. I've discovered that a mix of Photo Album and Soft Touch is going to be the perfect daytime summer color for me. Photo Album alone is a fabulous night time color for me and Soft Touch alone is excellent for that totally natural (delicate flower ) look. I get to play with the more intense shadows at night too. That In the Garden is really cool. Brush on a little and it's a taupey, cool brown. Buff it a bit and it gets a bronze, metallic sheen.

Damn I wish I was 25 again. :happy:


----------



## SocialbFly (May 21, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Before and After - with the sun-kissed fair and I think "almost blush". All the other shades I ordered were way too light. I would recommend going up a few shades over what you think you would use.



you know, do you have a problem with me trying yours?? have tried similar before and they dont cover my red face for shit...you and i are similar in coloring, would you mind???


----------



## Friday (May 21, 2008)

From what I've read on the website forums Di, if you mix a little of the mint corrector with a little Finishing Powder (or the start to finish) and apply sparingly before buffing on the foundation, it's supposed to do a fabulous job of covering the rosacea according to several sufferers who have posted. The free kit comes with one corrector, and a small finishing powder (which I love, I got the Finishing Dust) is only $6. If you ordered the free kit and a Finishing product the whole thing would come in under $10 I think with S&H. I'd try the Start to Finish Fair and in the kit, Fair Medium/Multitasking Neutral/Fairly Light foundations in Semi-Matte, mint corrector and maybe the Nick Nack or Apple blush.

Of course, I may also be full of it. :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 21, 2008)

I ordered some of the minty stuff, too, Friday. I've used it before in a liquid form, but seemed to ALWAYS put too much on, even if I just used a tiny bit. I'm thinking I'll just mix a little in with the concealer that I use around my nose and cheeks and see if that helps.

I'm ruddy like you, Di, and I too have a hard time covering the red. I'm waiting for my second set which will contain the color they say is similar to Renee Zelweiger's skin tone. In general, though, I've had good luck with minerals covering my redness -- including blotches, zits and broken capillaries along WITH my natural German pinkness. My only complaint is that it has to be re-applied when I work my 12 (lately closer to 13... 14...) hour shifts. When we're so busy that my face melts, it means I don't have time to pee, let alone re-apply make up. So I'm trying the one that provides intensive coverage for while I'm at work. I'll let you know what it looks like.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 21, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> you know, do you have a problem with me trying yours?? have tried similar before and they dont cover my red face for shit...you and i are similar in coloring, would you mind???



Not at all . . .


----------



## elle camino (May 21, 2008)

regarding the mint concealer:
i use it (and love it), but i can't imagine using it straight. i mix it with the multitasking concealer (about 1/3 mint to 2/3 MT), and dab it JUST on top of my red marks. it's brilliant at concealing them that way, but the first time i tried it and i used it uncut - it kinda looked like i had little spots of dried up toothpaste on my face. 
it is very green, all by itself. 

but THAT just means that this sample size of the mint is going to last me for like, years. 
yay.


----------



## bexy (May 21, 2008)

ok everyone! i got my sample kit. it took about 10 days to come i think. i had already ordered a full kit without even waiting for the sample kit to come cos im silly and impatient. however i think i did good as i ordered the same shade foundation as i asked for in my sample and i think it suits me! so im looking forward to getting my full size stuff.


i have god awful skin, so i am being really really brave here! also i am in my pjs and my hair isnt done, feel the need to explain that lol.

me before, no make up.

View attachment 42637


me after with multitasking concealer, fair original glo foundation and saturday blush, my own normal mascara and some lip balm.

View attachment 42638


im very very impressed, doesnt even feel like im wearing make up! so gonna keep this on and see how it lasts the nite.

thanks elle!!!


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 22, 2008)

Bexy the color is beautiful on you. Good choice!


----------



## Friday (May 26, 2008)

Bexy, are your eyes the gray that they appear to be in the pix? If so, Hello sister! I like having an oddball color of eyes...even though my first drivers license said they were blue because the horse's ass behind the counter said there was no such thing as gray eyes.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 26, 2008)

Friday said:


> Bexy, are your eyes the gray that they appear to be in the pix? If so, Hello sister! I like having an oddball color of eyes...even though my first drivers license said they were blue because the horse's ass behind the counter said there was no such thing as gray eyes.



my twin has grey eyes too Ms Friday...so, you are all in good company


----------



## bexy (May 26, 2008)

Friday said:


> Bexy, are your eyes the gray that they appear to be in the pix? If so, Hello sister! I like having an oddball color of eyes...even though my first drivers license said they were blue because the horse's ass behind the counter said there was no such thing as gray eyes.



yup thats me! grey eyes all the way, though i have gotten used to saying grey-blue now as like you, no one will believe i have grey eyes!


----------



## Friday (May 26, 2008)

I read a book years ago called The League of Gray Eyed Women by Jonathan Fast. We're going to take over the world.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 26, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> my twin has grey eyes too Ms Friday...so, you are all in good company



You have a twin? Wow! Fraternal or identical?? (Sorry for the hijack).


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 26, 2008)

(continuing the hijack....) My daughter also has grey eyes. They're grey but they have a dark colored ring around the edge of the iris. They're quite lovely. Mine are sometimes grey, sometimes greenish blue, depending on the light, what I'm wearing, and my mood.

As for make up... I got my eye shadows and the new set of samples of foundation. I'll post when I have more time to play with them but right of the bat, the eye shadow color called "oasis" is loverly.


----------



## elle camino (May 26, 2008)

1. gray eyes are so gorgeous. jealous!
2. ooooo vickie post pics of the oasis shadow, please - i've got 2 slots open in this e/s kit i've been slowly filling, and it's one that i keep looking at and going "hmm". i used to be big into orangey/coppery shadows, but i haven't used them in years and i'm a little orange-shy.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 26, 2008)

My free kit hasn't come yet. I ordered it almost two weeks ago....i'm hoping it's because I live in Canada and not because I screwed up the ordering.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 26, 2008)

OK I am only doing this because so many of you also did. 

Me without makeup, cloeup of my eyebrows to show hoe sparse they are. My skin looks horrible, I am mortified And I am growing out my grey hair.







#2:
close up with the Mineral makeup. products on: Olive Medium foundation, sunlight concealer, photo album blush (I LOVE this color!), carpool highlighter, netsurfing eyeshadow, Mystic night eyeshadow as an eyeliner, Plum dust lip gloss.






another close up:


----------



## Friday (May 26, 2008)

ETA: It looks great Sandie and you do not have horrible skin.

I'm surprised Surly because you're only a few hours north of me and other than the one I screwed up on, they've never taken more than 4 days max. You can go on the website and get a tracking number for US deliveries. I wonder if they use the equivalent for international ones?

The Oasis is a beautiful, rich, golden brown shade Elle. It has no orange in it to my eyes. I got it as a sample in one of my orders. I must thank you again for pointing us all at this company. I picked up what I think will be my final sample kit today with the Glo formula in the shades I think work best for me. I'm almost embarrassed to admit that by now I have probably 20 shadows (all small), 7 or 8 blushes (3 full sized) and three of the finishing powders (1 full sized). The only product that totally hasn't worked for me is the medium brown brow color (I looked like Oscar the grouch) which is the lightest brown they have. The blond is too light, they need to come up with an in between (although I'm currently quite happy with the pencil Sandie Z recommended). The Tea Time blush was a bust for me as a blush, but is working out quite well added into some of the foundations as a touch of sun/bronzer sort of thing.

My next order will probably be for just a couple of shadow brushes, a large OG foundation and a large Natural Reflections Cool Pink finishing powder. Love that stuff. I noticed they have some awesome new shadow shades on the beta site. Don't know if they're available yet though.

Vick, my eyes are kind of slatey colored with gold flecks which sometimes make them look greenish. They look almost straight blue if I've been crying because I immediately go that unattractive bloodshoot red, but pink and purple shadows make them look that dark blue gray of the bottom of a strom cloud which I'm partial to. Somehow, I'll bet you knew that. LOL


----------



## Rubies (May 27, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> My free kit hasn't come yet. I ordered it almost two weeks ago....i'm hoping it's because I live in Canada and not because I screwed up the ordering.




yeah, it took a good three weeks for mine to arrive...and i'm in the same province. 

i haven't really had a chance to try it out yet, but wow...the flat top brush is amazingly soft! $10 is a total steal; i'm definitely going to order the kabuki next time around.


----------



## Friday (May 27, 2008)

Honestly, when you compare what you're getting for the price to even the most inexpensive drugstore brands you just can't beat the quality or the price. If it turns out that I can't get a less 'powdery' finish with the OG formula, I will reluctantly go back to liquid foundation but will forever use the finishing powders, blushes and shadows.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 27, 2008)

Friday said:


> ETA: It looks great Sandie and you do not have horrible skin.
> 
> I'm surprised Surly because you're only a few hours north of me and other than the one I screwed up on, they've never taken more than 4 days max. You can go on the website and get a tracking number for US deliveries. I wonder if they use the equivalent for international ones?



I think it's the 'foreign' country thing


----------



## Surlysomething (May 27, 2008)

Rubies said:


> yeah, it took a good three weeks for mine to arrive...and i'm in the same province.
> 
> i haven't really had a chance to try it out yet, but wow...the flat top brush is amazingly soft! $10 is a total steal; i'm definitely going to order the kabuki next time around.



I'll keep my eyes peeled! I'm so excited about...makeup. Hehe.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 27, 2008)

Love that eyeshadow, Sandie, great colour on your dark brown eyes.

I live in Scotland and my set took less than two weeks to arrive.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 27, 2008)

Got my first two Mac items thanks to Aris at the memorial day bash. Haven't tried 'em out yet.


----------



## BeaBea (May 27, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I think it's the 'foreign' country thing



My samples arrived fairly quickly but now I'm waiting for another order and it seems to be taking much longer  It did occur to me though that maybe sending lots of little pots of powder through the post might raise questions with Customs... 

Tracey


----------



## irish_redhead (May 27, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> My free kit hasn't come yet. I ordered it almost two weeks ago....i'm hoping it's because I live in Canada and not because I screwed up the ordering.




I ordered mine on May 10 - it was in my mailbox last week, so it was about 2 weeks to get it. 

I finally had a chance to try everything today, and I'm thrilled! I'm going to see how it wears at the end of the day, but so far so good. And it was so easy to use! No dabbing liquid foundation, no layering concealer and foundation over one stubborn pimple. I simply blotted the concealer powder over the area and voila - instant coverage, and minimal blending needed! I tinkered with mixing the foundation colors, but really - the one shade I ordered is pretty much a perfect match on its own. 

I only ordered the sample kit, with the foundations, concealer and 1 blush. I plan to try the eye colors out as well. I have a couple of full size kits in my shopping cart, complete with brushes, and a mini kit with the eye colors. 

Yay! No more overpriced, messy, toxic liquid makeup from the drug store! No more Avon gouging! I've found the perfect makeup for my skin, and used it with minimal hassle. I'm ready to overhaul my collection and do away with all the other crap I have!


----------



## Friday (May 27, 2008)

I wouldn't order any full sized shadows until you've gotten the sampler. Those little pots hold enough to last ages and ages unless you only wear one color day in and day out (in which case, you wouldn't be getting the sampler d'oh  ). The large number of them I've already acquired will probably last me the rest of my life...not of course that that would stop me from order new colors.


----------



## irish_redhead (May 27, 2008)

Friday said:


> I wouldn't order any full sized shadows until you've gotten the sampler. Those little pots hold enough to last ages and ages unless you only wear one color day in and day out (in which case, you wouldn't be getting the sampler d'oh  ). The large number of them I've already acquired will probably last me the rest of my life...not of course that that would stop me from order new colors.



Oh I know - I couldn't believe how little I used of everything, and it still went a long way. I'm ordering a full size kit for foundation, concealer and finishing powder, and 3 brushes. I'm ordering a mini kit for another blush (I don't tend to use a lot of blush it seems) 2 lip glosses, and 3 eye colors. I've got 5 more individual small eye colors picked as well, another brush, and a sponge. For under $70 total! I do tend to wear the same eye color regularly, but I blend about 3 or 4 different shades normally for definition. The 8 different colors are to play with - mostly the same or similar shades - with a couple of different colors for special occasions. 

I went to class tonight feeling really super sick. I looked like crap today, I feel like crap - pale, dizzy and like I'm gonna pass out. Yet my classmates commented how great I looked - I "glowed"! So it must really really really work!


For other skin care items, I've been usually devoted to my avon products. I have the Anew eye duo that eliminates dark circles and puffiness (I just have to remember to apply it daily - sometimes I slip up!), Anew facial cleanser (I find it non drying, but it works really well), a decent toner, and my favorite lately - a banishing cream with UV protection. It doesn't feel greasy, and it seems to even out the skin tone in a couple of blotchy areas. When I do get pimples (rarely, though worse in my 30's than before), I find they look less red with the banishing cream. It dries fairly quickly, moisturizes, and makeup just smooths over it nicely. I also have a Clearskin cleanser I use daily - I use the Anew cleanser maybe twice a week. Other occasional items are St. Ives renewal cream (usually at night) and their apricot scrub.


----------



## Friday (May 28, 2008)

More fiddlin' with some more new colors from EDM. It's late when I do this people, I'm a leetle bit whacko.

This is when I found out the eyebrow corrector was waaaay to dark for me.





And this one's just silly.





I am really liking the way the Original Glo formula works for me.


----------



## irish_redhead (May 28, 2008)

Youtube tutorials!

http://www.youtube.com/user/panacea81


----------



## Suze (May 28, 2008)

irish_redhead said:


> Youtube tutorials!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/panacea81



That woman is awesome! I've been watching her channel for a while now.

Wish I had her skills.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 29, 2008)

elle camino said:


> 1. gray eyes are so gorgeous. jealous!
> 2. ooooo vickie post pics of the oasis shadow, please - i've got 2 slots open in this e/s kit i've been slowly filling, and it's one that i keep looking at and going "hmm". i used to be big into orangey/coppery shadows, but i haven't used them in years and i'm a little orange-shy.



Okee dokee, I'll try to get my daughter involved and we can try different colors and take pics. She has BEEYOOTEEFUL eyes, wait'll you see. The oasis isn't orange at all. It's more like gold flecks. It's quite lovely.



Friday said:


> I wouldn't order any full sized shadows until you've gotten the sampler. Those little pots hold enough to last ages and ages unless you only wear one color day in and day out (in which case, you wouldn't be getting the sampler d'oh  ). The large number of them I've already acquired will probably last me the rest of my life...not of course that that would stop me from order new colors.



Oh my gosh, yes. This is more than I'll use in a lifetime. Seriously! Now granted, I'm a "light application, natural look" kind of gal, but still. Yeah, you don't need much at all.



Friday said:


> More fiddlin' with some more new colors from EDM. It's late when I do this people, I'm a leetle bit whacko.
> 
> This is when I found out the eyebrow corrector was waaaay to dark for me.
> 
> ...



I agree about the Original Glo. It looks lovely, from what I can see. Is it less powdery like you wanted?

I'm using the intensive coverage or whatever it is and I like it a lot. I run my batootie off for 13 hours and never have a chance to re-apply and it hangs in there nicely. I'm mixing the green tint with the concealer for my cheek ruddiness and splotches and it works nicely.

Seriously, if you want great brows? Try that stuff Sandie recommended. It's the shizz. I'm stocking up on it just in case. I never did jack with my brows and now? I'm semi- obsessed. I even pluck them now! Me! A plucker! Who'd have thunk it. But that pencil/brush gives me great inspiration.


----------



## Friday (May 29, 2008)

Actually, I got that pencil of Sandie's and have been using it. I like it and I can get them from drugstore dotcom.

I really do like the OG formula. I seems less powdery looking and doesn't settle into the lines so bad. The trick is remembering that I am OLD now so I need the stuff for Dry, not Oily. The undereye concealer trick for me seems to be to pat a tiny bit of moisturizer over it after it's on, but before the pink cool finishing powder (love, love, love that stuff). Now I need a man free weekend to spend putting on and washing off different color combo's with the shadows. I could sit up for hours doing that.


----------



## irish_redhead (May 29, 2008)

I didn't get the "before and after" pics, since my camera battery died before I could do "before" pics this morning. 

But the new haircut pics were done at the end of the day yesterday:











The everyday minerals makeup wore really well (the eye shadow is my old stuff, I'm awaiting my EM order!) and didn't flake, clump or anything. I know I smeared a bit of mascara under my eyes yesterday, so they look a little darker than they did in the morning. And to the bottom left of my chin there is a huge red pimple that's healing - EM covers it completely, you can't even tell that it's there. These pics were under an irridescent light bulb, hence the yellow "shine". 

I'm really thrilled with the makeup though! WOO!


----------



## Friday (May 30, 2008)

The haircut is really cute IR. Really frames those cheekbones.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. GREAT haircut and a lovely color on you.

As for make up... every day I put on my eyebrows with that pencil Sandie recommended and every day I send a little "thank you" down Texas way. I LOVE how it makes them look. It's like it's totally changed my eyebrow vibe. Thank you, Sandie!  I LOVE this pencil.

Still loving on the minerals, but my face is a friggin' mess right now so no pictures unfortunately. I'm hoping it's not from the make up itself, but it's Zit City here, folks.


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2008)

One of my co-workers asked me today . She said 'You always have nice skin but lately it looks so soft and smooth, what are you using?'. :happy: I gave her the website.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 3, 2008)

You are lovely and radiant in these pics! 

Every now and then I view your profile so I can look at the pic of your gorgeous eyes. Then I hold imaginary conversations with you. 



Friday said:


> More fiddlin' with some more new colors from EDM. It's late when I do this people, I'm a leetle bit whacko.
> 
> This is when I found out the eyebrow corrector was waaaay to dark for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2008)

You just think they're imaginary. I can hear you. :blink:


----------



## Suze (Jun 4, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> *snip*
> Still loving on the minerals, but my face is a friggin' mess right now so no pictures unfortunately. I'm hoping it's not from the make up itself, but it's Zit City here, folks.



I have used EM for a while and LOVE it. Unfortunately, I got some sort of red rash all over my face after using it for a while and stopped wearig it for 3-4 days. My skin is already much better... I hope it is the Everday kabuki brush and not the minerals in itself. I think the brush is to "hard" on my skin. Guess I have to buy a new, softer, brush and see how it works out. :/


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2008)

I have not tried their brushes yet except for the shadow and concealer brush plus the mini kabuki (which I like) because I had others. I did order a set though so I can have one for back up while the others are drying. The new brushes are getting rave reviews over at www.makeupalley.com. The prices are pretty unbeatable.


----------



## Suze (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 4, 2008)

Yipes, Susie. I wonder what's going on? These are the same brushes I used with my BE minerals so in my case it's not the brushes. And it's not really a rash in my case, but rather really bad acne, which I've struggled with off and on. I'm HOPING it's just a coincidence that I'm breaking out now but I gotta wonder, you know? I hope your situation improves with new brushes (fingers crossed).


----------



## Suze (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks! You too, Vickie
It really sucks that my skin reacted that way...In my case, I'm pretty sure it is the products "fault" 
Although the minerals totally covered me up when I got bad skin, it wouldn't be smart to continue using it if it made my skin look like crap if i _didn't_ use it for a day or two, ye know?

Ahhh, just my luck I guess...but again, I think it's worth to change to another brush and see what happens.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 4, 2008)

man, i placed my first order off the new site on monday morning, and the status still just says 'funded'. 
i understand the switchover was probably complicated and time-consuming, but dang. 
i'm also just spoiled by the old site, where all my orders were packed and shipped within like 12 hours, tops. 

still: tres excited about my new eyeshadow kit. i'm still dumbfounded by getting TEN shadows for the price of ONE (same size) ID minerals shadow.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 4, 2008)

I got my little kit on Monday...w00t!


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2008)

Where do you find the status of current shipments on the new site Elle? I guess I'm just missing it.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 4, 2008)

heh, it took me a while to find it too.
up top click 'my account', then on the next page (up top again, next to 'edit your details'), click 'my orders'.


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2008)

Crap. I looked like a dozen times and even sent feedback about it. I hate when I have to trip over stuff to find it.

I put in an order on Sunday and mine still says 'funded' too, but I'm hopeful for Friday as this was finally my 'full sized' order and some new brushes so I can have one set to use and one set in the wash.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 5, 2008)

My friend tried EM a couple of times, and each time it made her skin rashy and itchy. 



susieQ said:


> Thanks! You too, Vickie
> It really sucks that my skin reacted that way...In my case, I'm pretty sure it is the products "fault"
> Although the minerals totally covered me up when I got bad skin, it wouldn't be smart to continue using it if it made my skin look like crap if i _didn't_ use it for a day or two, ye know?
> 
> Ahhh, just my luck I guess...but again, I think it's worth to change to another brush and see what happens.


----------



## Suze (Jun 5, 2008)

hmm...do you know if she used one of the EM brushes?


----------



## Frankie (Jun 5, 2008)

No, she didn't use the EM brushes.


----------



## Friday (Jun 5, 2008)

It would suck to be allergic but having had reactions to cosmetics a couple of times, y'all have my abject sympathies. I spent part of my junior year in HS with weeping eyelids that literally peeled due to a reaction to something I had been using for months. It more than made up for the fact I was pretty much acne free at that age.


----------



## Suze (Jun 5, 2008)

besides from very perfumed mascaras, this is the only product(s) i've reacted on. 
i know I'm repeating myself, but i really love(d) that powder. everyone looks so purdy! in the beginning i did that too

**still hoping it is the brush**


----------



## elle camino (Jun 5, 2008)

update: i got a response to my email about my order not appearing to be processed yet, saying basically that the new website is being glitchy with updating order statuses right now, BUT that orders are actually being processed and shipping like normal. 
so, yay. 
here's hoping that's actually the case.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2008)

So, how's the EDM working out for everyone? I love mine. The teals are a current fave. Anyone got any pix?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 22, 2008)

Friday said:


> So, how's the EDM working out for everyone? I love mine. The teals are a current fave. Anyone got any pix?



Friday, you look absolutley beautiful. In fact I think you look a lot like Shirley Maclaine in these pics. (I worked with her for a short time back back in the 80's and she has the most gorgeous skin you've ever seen.)

Your grey eyes are stunning. 

Oh, and I'm still loving the EDM. It's works great for me.


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you Sandie.

I wish they'd quit having specials though. It makes it really hard for an old make up junkie when their already good prices are 20% off plus a full size freebie.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 23, 2008)

lookin fancy, friday! is that glass bottom boat? i got that in my last kit and i love it. 
here's me in:
50/50 ratio of fairly light and sandy fair (i mix one 5g size of original glo and one sample size of intensive in both shades, in a big sifter jar. perfect coverage that way)
intensive fair concealer, plus a tiny bit of mint
spin cycle shadow all over, and well being shadow for eyeliner. 
cool pink finishing powder

edm for life. 

View attachment makeups.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2008)

Yup, Glass Bottomed Boat with Bubble Tea (a freebie I believe) in the crease and Starlit for liner. I got Diary (ahem, among others) on Friday, I really like it too but think Spin Cycle still reigns supreme. They look a lot alike on the color chart page, but they really aren't. Diary is darker, more of a cocoa lavender shade but yummy none the less. 

I think we must have similar coloring. I use the Fairly Light and the Fair Medium foundations in OG, sunlight undereye circle correcter mixed with intensive fair and mint mixed with multitasking for a little redness here and there. What are you using for blush? I really like some of the less sparkly roses and pinks. Too old to wear the too sparkly ones comfortably. I like the cool pink finishing powder a lot and as I've picked up a little color working in the yard I decided to be brave and try the STF Soft Bronze. I've never used bronzer because it always looks ridiculous on me but I have to say, the STF bronze powder looked good. I got several nice compliments at work.

My Avon lady is a little miffed with me though. It's probably a good thing she's retiring. :blush:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 23, 2008)

Friday said:


> So, how's the EDM working out for everyone? I love mine. The teals are a current fave. Anyone got any pix?



Very pretty! I really like the green on your eyes, Friday! Compliments you well. 




elle camino said:


> lookin fancy, friday! is that glass bottom boat? i got that in my last kit and i love it.
> here's me in:
> 50/50 ratio of fairly light and sandy fair (i mix one 5g size of original glo and one sample size of intensive in both shades, in a big sifter jar. perfect coverage that way)
> intensive fair concealer, plus a tiny bit of mint
> ...



You are one gorgeous girlie! Oh and I want your hair color, seriously.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 23, 2008)

Friday said:


> So, how's the EDM working out for everyone? I love mine. The teals are a current fave. Anyone got any pix?



Looking lovely Friday 

No pictures from me I'm afraid but I'm still in love with EDM! 

I use Sandy Fair all over in original glow with their kabuki brush and then intensive fair concealer with their smaller brush and it takes me so little time. I still do a double take in the mirror every now and again because my skin looks so much better than it used to. I honestly cant praise it enough!

I confess though, much as I love their eye shadows I just dont have the skill, patience or time to be dealing with loose powder every single morning. If its an average working day then I'm back to using a pressed powder although I do still use the EDM brush. The shadows and eye-liner are only rolled out when I have enough time to deal with the inevitable smudges and speckles that I accidentally create.

Love Tracey xx


----------



## elle camino (Jun 23, 2008)

friday: no blush for me! it's a habit i've never developed, since i'm naturally pretty ruddy-cheeked. blush is just redundant on my face, plus it's one less thing to buy (or, now, one more empty slot in my kit!).
i AM in love with a few colors from the EDM blush category, though. but they're definitely more just allover face colors. 
champagne and veranda are AWESOME as eyeshadows. 

also: i mixed a sample size of the light pink face color up in a bottle of lotion and i've been using it on my legs and arms lately - MAGIC.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 23, 2008)

Elle and Friday, you both look stunning. Your photos belong on the EDM website!

I loved the EDM foundation and will buy more (plus 1 or 2 lipcolors) when my cashflow improves. I have three various brand bottles of liquid foundation at home right now I want to use up first.


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2008)

Tracey, the shadows just take a little practice. Pat them on first and then brush to blend. Leaning slightly forward and looking down into an adjustable mirror works for me too, or my Sis has a lighted one mounted on her bathroom wall that actually swings out on an arm and she can look slightly up into. I probably should just cop to spending too much time on my makeup. 

I'll have to try the Champagne Elle, I already love the Veranda (also a freebie). It's definitely not workable as a blush for me but it's a lovely eyecolor.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 23, 2008)

Elle & Friday both advertising EM very well indeed!

Can't wait til I have a job this summer and can get my order in!

Susie - have you gone back to using EM make up or did it irritate your skin again? My skin's pretty sensitive, I'm hoping I don't react badly to this stuff, although I've had hardly any probs with make up so far...


----------



## Suze (Jun 24, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Elle & Friday both advertising EM very well indeed!
> 
> Can't wait til I have a job this summer and can get my order in!
> 
> Susie - have you gone back to using EM make up or did it irritate your skin again? My skin's pretty sensitive, I'm hoping I don't react badly to this stuff, although I've had hardly any probs with make up so far...



oh hay, 

my skin was really dry at the time i started using it. can't guarantee anything, but i think it was just the shape my skin was in that made it overly sensitive and caused the redness. 

i stopped using the brush and switched back to my old one, so the EM brush could have been "the sinner" too. 

hmm...maybe a combination of the 2??

anyway, like all the others have said; it's worth checking out!


----------



## Red (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I received my Everyday Minerals sample pack just over a month ago and I proceeded to eagerly prod and poke till my hearts content. I _so_ wish I could say that I had a good experience but sadly my skin just doesn't like it 

I applied the products with my own brushes and gave them a 2 week run, and sadly it made my skin react in a very weird way...

The first day that I applied EM I noticed an itchyness around the edge of my nose, then later on some redness after I had removed my make-up at the end of the day. As the days went on my skin had developed a dry, scaly layer, almost invisable to the naked eye but very, very noticable and uncomfortable for me. I could feel tightness, and lumps and bumps all across my cheeks. It then, in turn made my skin so sensitive that even just applying my usual, mild moisturiser tingled and stung.

So, I stopped using it, moisturised religiously and it cleared up after about 3-4 days. I actually went through this process twice, just to check it was the product and not just some mad skin allergy that had cropped up. Both times my skin flared up, both times my skin settled down after stopping use and moisturising/exfoliating to allow the skin to clear up. 

Gutted is all I can say, as the 45 min I wore the product before the reaction kicked in, I was very happy with the finish. I used the Original Glow and I loved the healthy finish it gave my skin, it was very easy to apply and lasted well. For a product so cheap, the results were great, so If your skin can handle it I highly recommend it. I think the reaction was caused by the ingredients listing being _so_ minimal, which is a shame as at first, that was something I was happy about. I think it was just _too _minimal for my skin type, It was lacking a component that moisturises, therefore my skin just dried up, and also I think that maybe it was the high content of zinc that caused the itchyness, as I can sometimes get a similar reaction from sunscreen.

I wouldn't have normally classed myself as someone with 'sensitive skin', as I have had years of slapping on any ol' product and not having many problems. 

Maybe my skin has gotten more sensitive with age, I'm not sure?


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 24, 2008)

Red said:


> Maybe my skin has gotten more sensitive with age, I'm not sure?



Red, 
I'm so sorry it didn't work for you. The comment about being more sensitive with age though is definitely true! 
Tracey xx


----------



## Tooz (Jun 24, 2008)

Makeup tip/idea: MAC Cream Colour Bases in Pearl, Virgin Isle and Impropper Copper are the best summer items EVER. :batting:


----------



## Red (Jun 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Makeup tip/idea: MAC Cream Colour Bases in Pearl, Virgin Isle and Impropper Copper are the best summer items EVER. :batting:



*Ooooh Improper Copper how I love thee.....*


----------



## Tooz (Jun 24, 2008)

Red said:


> *Ooooh Improper Copper how I love thee.....*



Ooh, you have used it? It's my baby. :batting:
I buff it on with a face brush I have sprayed with some astringent.

I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU. MAC in Europe has exclusive lip colors! If you bring me some, I will pay you back in full


----------



## Red (Jun 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Ooh, you have used it? It's my baby. :batting:
> I buff it on with a face brush I have sprayed with some astringent.
> 
> I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU. MAC in Europe has exclusive lip colors! If you bring me some, I will pay you back in full



Oooh PM what ones you're after, I can get a phat discount, but sadly only when I shop in a store not in concessions, and where I live in the South West are all bloomin' concessions! If you let me know though I will ask some MACettes up London to see if they can get their hands on any. You never know I might already have some knocking around in my kit?

Do you remember the Salsa-Belle collection *dreamy sigh*, the CCB from that collection were beautiful :happy:, very cool all-round product.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 24, 2008)

Red said:


> Oooh PM what ones you're after, I can get a phat discount, but sadly only when I shop in a store not in concessions, and where I live in the South West are all bloomin' concessions! If you let me know though I will ask some MACettes up London to see if they can get their hands on any. You never know I might already have some knocking around in my kit?
> 
> Do you remember the Salsa-Belle collection *dreamy sigh*, the CCB from that collection were beautiful :happy:, very cool all-round product.



Oh MAN Salsabelle! I miss that collection.  I'll PM you the names as soon as I pin them down 

EDIT: Also, if there is any Canadian or US makeup you are interested in (I dunno, worth a shot) let me know! I will get stuff for you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 24, 2008)

Red said:


> Well I received my Everyday Minerals sample pack just over a month ago and I proceeded to eagerly prod and poke till my hearts content. I _so_ wish I could say that I had a good experience but sadly my skin just doesn't like it
> 
> I applied the products with my own brushes and gave them a 2 week run, and sadly it made my skin react in a very weird way...
> 
> ...


Red, don't know if you saw my post on this topic earlier in this thread - but this is EXACTLY what happened to me, and I don't normally have sensitive skin either. You're not alone!


----------



## elle camino (Jun 25, 2008)

yikes! i'm so sorry, ladies. i know it's not MY fault but still, i feel like i'm indirectly responsible for your itchy faces. 
<3
i bet it's the zinc. 
drat!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 25, 2008)

This post is related to pretty much nothing but...

Why did no one tell me that MAC lipstick tastes so good?!? I'd forgotten that it could and part from my Lancome Juicy Tubes all mine taste of nothing. I stole some of my sisters MAC though and its yummy!

Tracey xx


----------



## Raqui (Jun 25, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooo do me do me


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 25, 2008)

Not your fault at all, elle! <3 I love it - it's pretty, it works great - just doesn't work with my skin. That's life, y'know?  I'm glad it works for so many others!


----------



## irish_redhead (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been tinkering with my everyday minerals... I've got 3 orders now so far! LOL!

I've made a list of what works as I go through them (tonight I was just playing around - I can't sleep... and I really really hate taking pics of myself, so this is a rarity!)

I'm becoming much higher maintenance in my 30s. I have a whole process now. 

Morning (or whenever the hell I get up):

Anew 2 in 1 retroactive skin cleanser (this stuff is the best!) 
Anew Clinical Eye Lift
Avon Banishing Cream

Evening:

Anew 2 in 1 retroactive skin cleanser (sometimes I use Clearskin, but not frequently)
Anew Clinical Eye Lift
St. Ives Renewal Cream OR Anew Therafirm face lifting cream (I received a free sample - large size... it's not bad, only been using it a week)

Makeup:

I still use a cream concealer stick under my eyes (Avon I think) because the powder does tend to enhance the wrinkles a bit... but I powder over it)

EM - Intensive Fair concealer
EM - Custom mix of Foundation (Golden - Fawn - big jar -8 grams I think?, Beige-Sandy Fair sample size, Buff-Ivory sample size, all mixed together in the big jar). The Fawn is a little too yellow for me, but mixing the different tones has worked well. All Original Glow formula.
EM - Finishing powder - Start to Finish Fair

In these photos:

EM Blush - Salon Fun (they sent me a free sample. Usually I use Cookie Sheet or Jump Rope)
EM Copper lip color

Eyes:

Avon - Eye Shadow pair (shade stick) in beachy
EM - Chamomile as a highlight
EM - Ginger Peach on lids
EM - Comfy for depth
Cover Girl lash exact mascara in black

They eye color does not show up well in photos (except in the close up) but it is there in person... quite a bit actually - it's quite visible. It's the middle of the night - I didn't worry about any of the falling bits, so it was all over my cheeks as well! LOL!

Usually I use baby bath as a highlight, but I opted for Chamomile tonight.... not sure why. 

I've also replaced most of my brushes. I have the Flat Top, Kabuki, Angled blush, eye shadow (x4) and concealer brush from EM, as well as a couple of avon shadow/liner brushes.

Curses to whoever first posted the link to everyday minerals! LOL! 

View attachment em1.jpg


View attachment em2.jpg


View attachment emeye.jpg


View attachment emeyes.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jun 30, 2008)

It looks good on you Irish.

I was looking through the EDM forum tonight and found this...
http://www.essentialbeautysupplies.com/index.php
Essential Beauty Supplies - Makeup Brushes

EDM has good brushes but not a wide selection. I need a decent liner brush and need to replace a few of the crappy quality brushes I bought when I didn't know any better. They were also saying great things about the Loew Cornell brushes, both natural and synthetic that they were finding at Michael's in the painting section. Saw a tutorial where a make up guy compared the Loew Taklon to Mac and said they were just as good for way less than half the price. I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 30, 2008)

Very pretty IR. Your eyes are just gorgeous, and the pretty sparklies really enhance their color. Well done!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 30, 2008)

Friday said:


> It looks good on you Irish.
> 
> I was looking through the EDM forum tonight and found this...
> http://www.essentialbeautysupplies.com/index.php
> ...


i have to say, i looooooove the loew cornell brushes i've bought. i actually got mine for between 2 and 6 bucks apiece at JoAnn Fabrics in my town, and a few at Michael's when they've been on sale. i love them, they wash well, and they are so soft and apply makeup marvelously. i have two MAC brushes, and honestly, i like the loew cornell just as much if not better since they were so much cheaper!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm impressed by anyone that wears make-up in the summer time. anything over 65* and I'd have it running down my face! You girls look great!


----------



## irish_redhead (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!

I'm definately going to hit the art store nearby this week - see what I can scope out for brushes. I'm finding I like a variety of different brushes, depending on the shadow I'm using. 

Also - makeup in heat? I plan my life around where the air conditioning is located in the summer. LOL. 

I'll see how it holds up at the American Idol and NIN concerts next month. That'll be the true test. 

(BTW - forgetting to remove your makeup before watching "Legends of the Fall" results in seriously streaked cheeks and raccoon eyes!)


----------



## Friday (Jul 1, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I'm impressed by anyone that wears make-up in the summer time. anything over 65* and I'd have it running down my face! You girls look great!




Goofy, the EDM is great for that. The powders don't go all melty like liquid foundation.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 11, 2008)

EDM nerds: i finally tried their lip glosses! took me long enough, i know. 
i only had three open slots in my last kit, so after doing a little research (looking up actual product images in various EDM fan galleries), i decided to try butterfly garden, pink lemonade, and spring berries. of those, i had the highest hopes for butterfly garden (i love love love peachy-orange lipglosses), then pink lemonade (since so many EDM cultists list it on their desert-island EDM product lineups and the pics online that i'd seen were very promising), then spring berries, which i hadn't read about since it's brand new, and basically just added on a last-second whim. 
review:
*butterfly garden:* go look at this color on the EDM site. does it not appear to be a glorious, vibrant tangerine-peach? yeah, not so much! irl, it is seriously like...a sickly orangey flesh tone. my friend described it best as "a good foundation color for someone with the worst fake tan ever". it was like...completely opaque, not glossy at all. bleh.
i would show you guys how bad it was (on us at least), but it was honestly so icky that i wanted it out of my sight as soon as possible, and ended up giving it away to a friend of mine whose 6 year old daughter loves playing with makeup and (obviously) doesn't care what hideous color it is. 
*
pink lemonade:* another miss. although this isn't as hands-down as BG was, since i've heard from some people that it looks "alright" on me, while others (including myself) are of the opinion that no, it does not. 
basically my issue is that in real life, it appears VERY frosty on me. like an old-skool wet n' wild ice pink shade, almost. 
but from a few select angles, this frostyness can me construed as more of an edie sedgewick-type, mod pale lip thing that i'm trying to pull off, which i guess in some cases could be alright.
but it's not something i personally dig on myself, so i will really never wear it. 
here's a cropped-to-hell photo:





it actually photographs a million times prettier than it actually is in life. i guess if i always had a flash on my face i'd be good to go, but as it is it's going into the 'i never use this crap' makeup vault. 
however! all is not lost. 
*spring berries:* omfg. i love this stuff. love it. love love love love. i've already ordered another 6 tubes (that's right, i filled a mini kit with one color of gloss), it is that good. 
really i'm just afraid they'll stop making it. ever. 




it's so pretty and sheer and FEELS so effing GREAT on my lips, ugh. love it. 
and to think i was paying $17 for one tube of vincent longo gloss that's basically the same color (but in a stickier, heavier formula), and these are $4 a tube.
good grief. 
so yes, only 1 out of 3 actually panned out, but the one that did is so fantastic that it more than makes up for the failure of the other two. 
i'm a happy, lip-shiny lady.


----------



## irish_redhead (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm currently awaiting an order that includes Spring Berries!

I have their Natural and Copper Lip Glosses - I've been happy with both so far. I've got a SB and a Cozy Night on the way.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2008)

I put my order in for a shade called "get lips that look exactly like Elle's," but they're sold out because demand is so high.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 12, 2008)

:blush:
oh _you_.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 16, 2008)

My friend Stacy Raven has a makeup tutorial channel on YouTube that I love  She does dramatic looks and effects...and she is a SSBBW 

This is one of my favorite looks she has done http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT1beKZw0hY

http://www.youtube.com/user/DivaMakeup is her channel


----------



## Friday (Jul 19, 2008)

Been checking out some of the shadows at Silk Naturals. Beautiful colors, great prices, some nice brushes.



http://www.silknaturals.com/creb/index.php
Silk Naturals- Pure Mineral Makeup - Silk Naturals


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 20, 2008)

Friday said:


> Been checking out some of the shadows at Silk Naturals. Beautiful colors, great prices, some nice brushes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh,a gee, thanks a LOT! Like my cup doesn't already runneth over with eye shadows thanks to everyone dishing about EM. :doh:


----------



## irish_redhead (Jul 21, 2008)

I discovered something new (well, not really discovered. Heard about someone else trying it first) - I made my own nailpolish! 

I used one of the empty small containers (one of the sample size foundations that I mixed... I clean out my pots and keep them for extras) and poured in about 1 teaspoon (or less) of clear nail polish. I added a bit of my "comfy" eye shadow to it. I probably added more than needed for the color - I just kind of scooped whatever was on top of the sifter. I mixed it with the polish brush and applied 2 coats. It's amazing color! I added a clear coat on top - the same as I do with any polish. 

I used a bit of nail polish remover on the brush to clean it before putting it back into the polish bottle. I can clean the pot I used with nail polish remover as well. 

This is a tremendous find. Last week I cleaned out all of my nail polishes (22 bottles of them), and replaced them with 3 Avon colors - 1 neutral, one reddish color, and one clear. I figured I won't usually use different colors (like the pinks, purples, greens, reds, golds, silvers etc. that I had), but this way I can mix a custom color if I want to. 

I'm going to experiment next week - with a bit of 2 different colors mixed to create my own.


Also - There's a new "eye kabuki" brush on EM. I'm off to shop now!


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ Wow! That's so cool! I might have to try that


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jul 22, 2008)

Can someone tell me what colors of eyeshadows go with blue eyes? i did my eyes in pinks a few days ago and my eyes looked horrible! LOL!


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe you used the wrong shades of pinks. Browns, golds and creams look good, so do some shades of purple.

Sorry about the shadow thing Vickster, but most of EDM's shadows are fairly muted. The pinks are all dusty and pastel so I looked a little further. I got these.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2008)

And I want a bunch more. They aren't any more expensive than drugstore shadow, just $3.75. See...


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 22, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> Can someone tell me what colors of eyeshadows go with blue eyes? i did my eyes in pinks a few days ago and my eyes looked horrible! LOL!


Pink looks great with blue eyes!
The key is not to put too much pink under the eye, or you'll get a very "tired" effect. I love pink eyeshadow and for years I would wear it under the eye and constantly be asked if I had gotten any sleep the night before >< 
But, really *any *colors can work with blue eyes, I think.

I'll attach some examples of looks for you I did that I think looked okay with my blue eyes. The first two are pink looks, the next is a blue/green/yellow look, a brown and red lip look, then an icy blue look. These are all looks that I have gotten the "Your eyes look so blue!" compliments from. If you want any specific product names, I'd be more than willing to give them to you!

But, if you want a basic, eye-popping look, go with gold every time! If you have seen LOTR, when Frodo is in Mordor he's very... dirty and the fire gives him an orange glow, making his eyes appear a very very intense blue. Obviously you don't want to be dirty, so using that bronzy/gold color will just make them look dazzling!

Hope that helped!

-edit- I had to reattach the other pink picture because it was so big >< It's now at the end. 

View attachment Pink030.jpg


View attachment KC010.jpg


View attachment Opeth032.jpg


View attachment Blue1182.jpg


View attachment Pink050.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> Can someone tell me what colors of eyeshadows go with blue eyes? i did my eyes in pinks a few days ago and my eyes looked horrible! LOL!



MAC's Bitter eyeshadow is a great color for blue eyes. It's a yellow-green-type shade. If it's too bright, it's a shade you could mellow out with a color like Satin Taupe by blending the two, or simply only using the bright shade on a small area of the eyelid.

You can see swatches on the MAC website.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 22, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Pink looks great with blue eyes!
> The key is not to put too much pink under the eye, or you'll get a very "tired" effect. I love pink eyeshadow and for years I would wear it under the eye and constantly be asked if I had gotten any sleep the night before ><
> But, really *any *colors can work with blue eyes, I think.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous, gorgeous girl! Really love your makeup!


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 22, 2008)

Tooz said:


> MAC's Bitter eyeshadow is a great color for blue eyes. It's a yellow-green-type shade. If it's too bright, it's a shade you could mellow out with a color like Satin Taupe by blending the two, or simply only using the bright shade on a small area of the eyelid.
> 
> You can see swatches on the MAC website.


I second the suggestion for Bitter. It's a fab color for blue eyes. Gorgeous Gold by MAC is also a great one to blend with too, and Stila's "kitten" eyeshadow is very similar, but more of a champagne colour.



ashmamma84 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous girl! Really love your makeup!



Thank you! You're too sweet


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I second the suggestion for Bitter. It's a fab color for blue eyes. Gorgeous Gold by MAC is also a great one to blend with too, and Stila's "kitten" eyeshadow is very similar, but more of a champagne colour.



Gorgeous Gold is definitely great (g much, anyone? Harrr), but the shimmer in conjunction with the color scares some people away. But, you know, Chrome Yellow (used sparingly unless one feels daring) is also a great idea, now that I think of it.


Also, to anyone with brown eyes: Tilt. Seriously, get that color. You will love it. 

Before I forget, I have an example of toning down brights with Satin Taupe:
I had used a limited ed. MAC shade (Romping) which is very bright, and blended Satin Taupe over to make it more doable.


----------



## Red (Jul 22, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Pink looks great with blue eyes!
> The key is not to put too much pink under the eye, or you'll get a very "tired" effect. I love pink eyeshadow and for years I would wear it under the eye and constantly be asked if I had gotten any sleep the night before ><
> But, really *any *colors can work with blue eyes, I think.
> 
> ...





Love the green and yellow.


----------



## Red (Jul 22, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Gorgeous Gold is definitely great (g much, anyone? Harrr), but the shimmer in conjunction with the color scares some people away. But, you know, Chrome Yellow (used sparingly unless one feels daring) is also a great idea, now that I think of it.
> 
> 
> Also, to anyone with brown eyes: Tilt. Seriously, get that color. You will love it.
> ...



Oooh I am a big Satin Taupe fan, loving Trax at the moment too, wicked with brown eyes.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 22, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Gorgeous Gold is definitely great (g much, anyone? Harrr), but the shimmer in conjunction with the color scares some people away. But, you know, Chrome Yellow (used sparingly unless one feels daring) is also a great idea, now that I think of it.
> 
> 
> Also, to anyone with brown eyes: Tilt. Seriously, get that color. You will love it.
> ...



Beautiful job Tooz!! Gorgeous colors and gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2008)

Red said:


> Oooh I am a big Satin Taupe fan, loving Trax at the moment too, wicked with brown eyes.



You know, Satin Taupe is probably the one eyeshadow I would pick to use for the rest of my life if I had to. I use it for my eyebrows, and for a quick wash or day smoked eye. I just love it. I don't have Trax, but I have a Lancome shade that is basically the same thing. It's, uh...lemme look at it. Colour du Jour. It has a little more metallic fleck to it, and when applied wet it looks wicked! I love it.

We should compare our MAC stuff. 



Sandie S-R said:


> Beautiful job Tooz!! Gorgeous colors and gorgeous eyes.



Thank you, honeypie. 

ETA: If anyone is interested in the colors I used in that photo, I used (all MAC) Modest Tone on the inner lid, Romping wherever you see the pinky purple, Satin Taupe in the crease, and Rose Blanc for highlight. The liner is Fluidline in Nightfish. Like 90% of that is old limited edition stuff, though, haha. There are some "dupes" of the shades, though, that are in the regular, non-limited line. Nylon is a good replica of Rose Blanc, Era for Modest Tone and Stars n' Rockets for Romping. Oh, and Painterly Paint Pot for the base. That stuff is amazing and should be a staple for anyone who is moderately pale to pale.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 22, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Pink looks great with blue eyes!
> The key is not to put too much pink under the eye, or you'll get a very "tired" effect. I love pink eyeshadow and for years I would wear it under the eye and constantly be asked if I had gotten any sleep the night before ><
> But, really *any *colors can work with blue eyes, I think.
> 
> ...



I'm loving your eyes and the eyeshadow!! So Beautiful!!! :smitten:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 22, 2008)

Tooz your eyes are stunning. Is that a liquid eyeliner and if so, what is your secret for getting it so perfect?


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 22, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Tooz your eyes are stunning. Is that a liquid eyeliner and if so, what is your secret for getting it so perfect?



Yes Tooz, everything she said! Your liner is so perfect I assumed it was from an advert at first! Spare no detail!!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 22, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Gorgeous Gold is definitely great (g much, anyone? Harrr), but the shimmer in conjunction with the color scares some people away. But, you know, Chrome Yellow (used sparingly unless one feels daring) is also a great idea, now that I think of it.
> 
> 
> Also, to anyone with brown eyes: Tilt. Seriously, get that color. You will love it.
> ...


I love that color, very pretty!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Tooz your eyes are stunning. Is that a liquid eyeliner and if so, what is your secret for getting it so perfect?





BeaBea said:


> Yes Tooz, everything she said! Your liner is so perfect I assumed it was from an advert at first! Spare no detail!!!!
> 
> Tracey xx





BrownEyedChica said:


> I love that color, very pretty!



Wow, thanks guys. :blush: Actually, I messed up a little on that liner! I mess up a lot. Liquid liner is notoriously difficult to work with, especially on the eye opposite the hand you use for everything.

I find that MAC's Fluidline is much easier to work with than, say...your typical vial of liner with the little foam nib. Using a stiff angled brush, like MAC's 208 or 266 is good, but I don't have either of those (yet), so I use the MAC 209. If you look on the website under Brushes > Eyes, you can see the one I'm talking about.

With liquid liner, it's important to start light and very slow. Whenever I wear it, I always take forever to get it as good as I can.

If you don't wanna shell out serious bucks for that equipment, the Cover Girl Line Exact liners are the best cheaper one I've found-- about 5.69 for one. It has a little foam nub, but for some reason it's much easier to work with.

Hope that helps.

Almost forgot: Using a VERY small craft brush is also a good way to learn. Ill take a picture of the one I use when I get home. I used it to do this liner:





(c. early 2007)

I totally photoshopped a big old red veiny thing in my eye.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2008)

Tooz said:


> If you don't wanna shell out serious bucks for that equipment, the Cover Girl Line Exact liners are the best cheaper one I've found-- about 5.69 for one. It has a little foam nub, but for some reason it's much easier to work with.



Seconded. It's like a little mini eyeliner Sharpie.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you start from the outer or inner corner of your eye?

And with those foam nub ones, I always wind up pushing down unevenly so the line is heavier in some parts than others.

Do you make tons of "dabs" or do you draw a single line?


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 22, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I find that MAC's Fluidline is much easier to work with than, say...your typical vial of liner with the little foam nib. Using a stiff angled brush, like MAC's 208 or 266 is good, but I don't have either of those (yet), so I use the MAC 209. If you look on the website under Brushes > Eyes, you can see the one I'm talking about.


I second the fluidline. Sooo much easier to work with than liquid liner!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Do you start from the outer or inner corner of your eye?
> 
> And with those foam nub ones, I always wind up pushing down unevenly so the line is heavier in some parts than others.
> 
> Do you make tons of "dabs" or do you draw a single line?



I draw a line with short, almost feathery strokes. I start in the middle of the lid and work out, and then after that's done, I work from the center in to finish it. I actually have a method to drawing the wing in when I do a bigger wing. Remind me tomorrow to draw a diagram if you are interested, because I have to get ready to go to a friend's BBQ atm.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 22, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I draw a line with short, almost feathery strokes. I start in the middle of the lid and work out, and then after that's done, I work from the center in to finish it. I actually have a method to drawing the wing in when I do a bigger wing. Remind me tomorrow to draw a diagram if you are interested, because *I have to get ready to go to a friend's BBQ atm*.



Such priorities. You won't give up your social life to teach us civilians how to draw the perfect liquid eyeliner line.

Meanie.


----------



## volatile (Jul 22, 2008)

Everyone's eye makeup is so pretty. I love the look of liquid eyeliner but I can never get it right. I guess you just have to practice until get get it to look good.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 22, 2008)

volatile said:


> Everyone's eye makeup is so pretty. I love the look of liquid eyeliner but I can never get it right. I guess you just have to practice until get get it to look good.



Yes, trust me, lots and lots of practice!!! I've been wearing liquid eyeliner since I was about 16 years old, so its been almost 10 years! It use to take me a long time to do my eyeliner, now its finally to the point that it takes me literally two seconds, and it comes out perfect each and every time! 

Next time I wear it, I'll post a pic!


----------



## volatile (Jul 22, 2008)

I should hire you to come do mine! lol

I did end up buying the Covergirl Line Exact like Tooz was talking about so I'm going to mess with that before I shell out the money for the Mac kind.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 22, 2008)

The only time I buy anything expensive is for foundation and powder, and I usually buy Estee Lauder for that. For the rest, I use Maybelline. I love their line for mascara and eyeliners, as well as for eyeshadows. 

For my eyeliner I've always used the Ultra Liner, which costs like five bucks. I can not live without this!

As far as my mascara goes, I usually just buy anything that is on sale in the Maybelline line, but I've fallen in love with with the pink Define-A-Lash Volume Mascara. 

Next time I wanna try the new Colossal Volume Express. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## volatile (Jul 23, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> The only time I buy anything expensive is for foundation and powder, and I usually buy Estee Lauder for that. For the rest, I use Maybelline. I love their line for mascara and eyeliners, as well as for eyeshadows.
> 
> For my eyeliner I've always used the Ultra Liner, which costs like five bucks. I can not live without this!
> 
> ...




I haven't tried it yet but I've been tempted to buy it. I recently tried Covergirl's Lash Blast and I didn't like it so I'm thinking I won't like that either. The brush is HUGE on the Lashblast and it just seemed difficult to use so I ended up giving it to my Mom. To replace it I bought Revlon's 3D Extreme Mascara and I don't like it either. It clumps like hell on the brush. I guess i'll have to go back to my Covergirl Lashexact or Clinique's High Definition mascara.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2008)

I use multiple brands of mascara at once.


Lash Blast is wonderful when I am in a pinch for time, though.

I'll make a liner diagram today sometime.


----------



## Suze (Jul 23, 2008)

wow, beautiful everyone!

tip: this is the best mascara ever. just sayin'  

View attachment img-thing.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> wow, beautiful everyone!
> 
> tip: this is the best mascara ever. just sayin'



Love the container it comes in - I'm a sucker for cute packaging! want.now.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 23, 2008)

The new Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Mascara  is supposedly a miracle worker because of the round sphere applicator. When I get back in the States I'm going to try it asap!!!

Right now I use BADgal lash by Benefit. It always makes my lashes look long, dark, and beautiful without ever clumping or flaking. It might be too intense of a look if you want more "natural" looking lashes, though.


----------



## Suze (Jul 23, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Love the container it comes in - I'm a sucker for cute packaging! want.now.



it gives great volume and length! seriously the best mascara i have ever tried...trust me when i say i have tried a lot of mascaras

and yeah, the packaging doesn't hurt either!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jul 23, 2008)

All the talk about everyday minerals convinced me to send for my free sample.

I think I'm going to like it. I just have to learn to put it on without getting it everywhere.

Here's a pic "before" and two after (the lighting was different, I must have held the camera closer or something.) I know my blush seems dark, I don't usually wear it so I'm not used to putting it on. I'm not great on getting the right foundation color either...so your input would be nice.

For colors:
Concealer: Sunlight
Foundation: Fair Medium (cool)
Blush: New Car Smell

Let me know whatcha all think. 

View attachment before1a.JPG


View attachment after1.jpg


View attachment after2.jpg


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 23, 2008)

BigCutieCindy said:


> All the talk about everyday minerals convinced me to send for my free sample.
> 
> I think I'm going to like it. I just have to learn to put it on without getting it everywhere.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great! You look so flawless! The only thing I would say could be different is a less "orangy" blush. I think something more of a berry color would compliment your skin tone better. 
Otherwise, I think you look fantastic, and as far as application, just remember to swirl, swirl, swirl!


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 23, 2008)

BigCutieCindy said:


> Let me know whatcha all think.



Very nice! I get what you're saying about the difference in both of the 'after' pictures but in both of them the skin on your face and your neck is a good natural match so I reckon you have the foundation colour right!

The only thing I think I would say is that you have beautiful eyes! I think they could take a little more colour if you wanted to emphasize them some more...

Tracey xx


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the tips with blue eyes.I am going to try some of these and when i do i will post some pictures. CherchezLaFemme,You are stunning! I love your eyeshadow looks.That pink look is georgous. Thanks again! HUgs,Natasha


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Gorgeous Gold is definitely great (g much, anyone? Harrr), but the shimmer in conjunction with the color scares some people away. But, you know, Chrome Yellow (used sparingly unless one feels daring) is also a great idea, now that I think of it.
> 
> 
> Also, to anyone with brown eyes: Tilt. Seriously, get that color. You will love it.
> ...



Your eyes look so goooood. Your eyeliner is seriously like, perfect. I've never had any luck with eyeliner. Liquid always gets smudged and gross. Pencil always seems to leave a gap between my lash line and the eyeliner. Ugh. 



CherchezLaFemme said:


> Pink looks great with blue eyes!
> The key is not to put too much pink under the eye, or you'll get a very "tired" effect. I love pink eyeshadow and for years I would wear it under the eye and constantly be asked if I had gotten any sleep the night before ><
> But, really *any *colors can work with blue eyes, I think.
> 
> ...



Holy crap. Your eyes look amazing. I really like the green and yellow one.



I wear such simple makeup. Someone come do it for me?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jul 24, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I think it looks great! You look so flawless! The only thing I would say could be different is a less "orangy" blush. I think something more of a berry color would compliment your skin tone better.
> Otherwise, I think you look fantastic, and as far as application, just remember to swirl, swirl, swirl!



Thanks! 

Yeah, I thought the blush looked pinkish on the site...I went back today and the description actually said it was peachy. Guess I wasn't paying enough attention.

Great job on your eyes, by the way! They look amazing.

Thanks again!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jul 24, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Very nice! I get what you're saying about the difference in both of the 'after' pictures but in both of them the skin on your face and your neck is a good natural match so I reckon you have the foundation colour right!
> 
> The only thing I think I would say is that you have beautiful eyes! I think they could take a little more colour if you wanted to emphasize them some more...
> 
> Tracey xx



The other two foundations I got were lighter then the fair medium. I think they might be too light.

When I do make-up for real I usually dress up my eyes a bit. I was just testing the stuff out.

Thank you so much for the compliment and the input!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jul 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Gorgeous Gold is definitely great (g much, anyone? Harrr), but the shimmer in conjunction with the color scares some people away. But, you know, Chrome Yellow (used sparingly unless one feels daring) is also a great idea, now that I think of it.
> 
> 
> Also, to anyone with brown eyes: Tilt. Seriously, get that color. You will love it.
> ...



That's how I want my eyes to look, but I never seem to be able to achieve that look.

Good job, it looks great


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi cindy, I think your foundation choice is great! You look really good!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jul 24, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> Hi cindy, I think your foundation choice is great! You look really good!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2008)

Try the stripes on your jaw foundation test. Wash and moisturize as you normally would and then dip a clean eyeshadow brush (or your finger) into the foundation and then draw a fairly heavy 1/2" line down the side of your jaw almost to your neck. Do it with each shade and keep track of which is which. Check it every half hour or so for a couple hours. If after 2 hours one sample has completely disappeared THAT is the perfect match. It's not gone, it's matched perfectly into your natural skintone which is what you want. If none have disappeared but one or more almost have, rub them lightly with a wet wash cloth. You won't be rubbing it off (that takes soap) but you'll be able to better judge if one would match if you had applied it normally rather than heavily like you did for the test. 

I did it and found much to my surprise that I don't have the pink undertones I always thought I did, but rather I'm a neutral. The foundation I _thought_ matched was an obviously too pink stripe even after 2-3 hours.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

Help! I'm finally going to order some EM stuff....gonna start with the free sample kit, so I'm after 3 Foundations, 1 Blush and Face Color, and 1 Concealer, but I'm struggling with what shades to pick. Thought I'd ask the experts on here!

I'm a red head with hazel eyes and pale skin. I always burn and never tan and while I'd say I have pink undertones, I'm also pretty freckly, although subtly (if that makes sense) so it kinda gives the illusion of yellowy tones too....I think. Is that possible?! I need to even out my skin tone as I have more redness in my cheeks/chin/nose than the rest of my face. I also need a finishing powder - me no likey shiney!

For foundation, I was thinking fair (cool category), sandy fair (beige) and fairly light (beige) - does that sound about right?! Can you mix from different categories??! As for concealer/finishing powder/blush I am clueless!

Thanks y'all


----------



## elle camino (Jul 27, 2008)

you CAN mix shades from different categories, but mixing between certain categories is more risky than others.
i (for example) right now wear an even mix of:
sandy fair (beige)
fairly light (beige), and 
multi-tasking neutral (cool).
mixing between the beige and cool families isn't going to turn out weird, because there are no potentially-conflicting undertones. 
however, if you were to, say, mix a shade from the 'golden' family and the 'olive' family, chances are high that the yellow undertones of the golden and greenish undertones of the olive would render the final product...not so great. see what i'm getting at?


as for which shades will work for you, its a process, to be sure. since you live in the UK and even sample kit shipping is crappy, obviously you want to make educated guesses, which it sounds like you have already. you can take a look at my skin tone (profile pic) and see about where i land on the paleness scale, in light of the shades i currently use. 
i will say that sandy fair is VERY light, and (imo) the most basic, well-rounded and neutral fair shade i've tried from EM. if you've got legitimately milky-pale skin, chances are the sandy fair will work for you, even if it's just as a shade you mix with another shade. 
beige fairly light is definitely much darker than sandy fair in the jar - if i were to try to just wear BFL, i'd look like i'd just lightly spray-tanned my face. 
cool-fair is very very fair, but if you have noticeable pinkness to your skin, it's definitely worth a shot. for me it just turned out too ghostly to use alone. 

honestly, i've tried just about every fair shade offered by EM, and they all basically turned out pretty alright. even the ones i didn't end up using every day, still weren't all THAT horrible when i tried them out.
the ONLY shades that 100% did NOT work for me were buff fair neutral and buff ivory. buff ivory is 100% GRAY, and BFN is...a little warmer, but still kinda gray on my skin. 

anywho, that was really just an excuse to ramble about EM shades - it sounds like you've made good choices for your first sample kit, as the beige and cool categories are going to be your safest bets as a pale-anglo like myself. beige just doesn't really have any color-matching or color-correcting undertones (like golden/yellow or cool/pink). 

and honestly, DO check out the EM messageboards. they've got a whole forum just for foundation matching help, with lots of pictures and swatches and helpful advice for people looking for their shade(s). 

good luck!


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2008)

If you get one sample with faintly pink undertones, one neutral and one faintly yellow you can test them all and even mix if you like. I found the Cool - Fair Medium had definite pink undertone (which I thought I did and found I don't), the Beige Fairly Light to be faintly yellow (which I am not), and the Multi-Tasking Neutral to be exactly that which it turns out is perfect for me. Now I just need to find it's winter equivalent.

Warning! The stuff is addictive. My skin hasn't looked this good in 25 years.






Not too shabby for someone whose going to be 52 in a week. I desperately need a haircut and color though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 1, 2008)

*subscribes*










Greetings everybody. I have the worst time finding foundation shades that work. They never really match or blend well. Either they look like I rubbed dirt into my face, there's an ashen look, they look orange, pasty, etc. On tope of all that my skin seems to change color where as one tone in my skin becomes more prominant and the shade I wore yesterday doesn't look good today. A few times I found something that worked and soon after it was discontinued. 

Once Avon made this liquid powder matte stuff that was loaded with alcohol. It was supposed to fight the oilies. It worked somewhat but the big draw was the color was a perfect match! Nobody wants to buy a bottle of alcohol with powder in it so bye bye perfect match. 

Then, The Body Shop made this bronzer. It was touted as something to brush on caucasion skin to make it look tanned or some such thing. I had a hunch about it so I bought it. Perfect match but again, discontinued. 

I went to Prescriptives and had them mix me up a couple of color match powders. It never came out quite right and I don't have the funds to keep having tubs of crap made that look like dirt. The minerals: None of them worked. My sister mixes a whole bunch of different brands in a tiny cauldron at home to get her match and she's been pushing me to do the same but the process of finding the right brew will be expensive. 












Right now I'm using Milani #2 Medium Powder Bronzer and it seems to work well for me most of the time. Sometimes it doesn't look so good though. Sometimes you see it, sometimes you don't, sometimes you REALLY don't. 

When I want heavier coverage I use Black Opal True Color Maximum Coverage Foundation which is, eh. It's fine for pictures and stuff if blended right but there's still a lot of room for better.












I'm really shitty at blending stuff too. My combination skin and seasonal weather doesn't make it easy either. Often I leave with a stellar look and arive looking like a greased up seal, or the stuff looks so cakey and streaky because my skin is dry. It's rough seas.




People ask me all the time where I get this lipstick. The color is called "Midnight Glow" and it's put out by this drugstore blacksploitation brand called Black Radiance. It's sold for about $1.99 if you can find it.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are my eyes and how I do my eyeliner...

One thing though, I suck at doing my liner at the bottom and my eyeshadow... I totally suck suck at that!! 

View attachment Picture 39.jpg


View attachment Picture 44.jpg


View attachment Picture 45.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Here are my eyes and how I do my eyeliner...
> 
> One thing though, I suck at doing my liner at the bottom and my eyeshadow... I totally suck suck at that!!



Beautiful BEC! I don't usually put eyeliner on the bottom of my eye because I use liquid liner. After a while it gets kinda runny which is very unbecoming on me. The whole point in wearing makeup for me is to camoflage dark circles and if the eyeliner runs it defeats the purpose. I went to a memorial service for a friend of mine. I was going to see people I hadn't seen in years so I made certain to put my makeup on flawlessly but not have it look like I went out of my way.  I bawled my eyes out at the ceremony and by the time I got around to shaking hands and kissing cheeks I was a mess, much worse than what you see in the after pic when I got home and changed.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, I usually find that pencil eyeliner runs messy a lot.. I only use the pencil on the bottom, and use liquid liner at the top.
I've bawled my eyes out before when wearing makeup, and with the liquid liner, it doesn't run, maybe because I wear waterproof... I do know those that the pencil does run... and it does so .. so horribly! 
Lilly, also.. theres no possible way you could ever look like a mess!! You look so beautiful!!!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 2, 2008)

Off topic, but Lilly -- that pic of you in the darker colored top and green scarf... that's the most beautiful pic I've ever seen of you. I LOVE your hair in that picture!!  :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Aug 3, 2008)

You photograph beautifully Lilly. I didn't see any 'bad' pix. I don't know if you're interested in trying EDM, but they are supposed to be working on some darker foundation shades to be released in the near future.

*ELLE!*

This is what you did to me girl...






:shocked: Three quarters of it is EDM. I've tossed stuff I had for years finally but I still had to buy a case to keep it from taking over the bathroom. :happy:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 3, 2008)

omg I wish I was that organized. ROFL!! Where'd you get the case??


----------



## Friday (Aug 3, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> omg I wish I was that organized. ROFL!! Where'd you get the case??



Right here...

http://www.yazmo.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=565
Black Makeup Case w/Drawers TS-14(R) - TS-14

I had to. My new EDM was taking over the bathroom so bad that the man commented on it and he has never cared about that stuff. So I 'suggested' that it would be an awesome b-day present and volunteered to order it since he's not really 'puter savvy. Then the turkey hid it for two whole days after it came until it was really my b-day. Free shipping and I got it in like a week. It's pretty big, but they have some really nice smaller ones too. I wanted something rugged enough to travel with for my makeup and jewelry. Not rugged enough to check (no effin' way would I check makeup and jewelry), but strong enough to lug around.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 3, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Yes, I usually find that pencil eyeliner runs messy a lot.. I only use the pencil on the bottom, and use liquid liner at the top.
> I've bawled my eyes out before when wearing makeup, and with the liquid liner, it doesn't run, maybe because I wear waterproof... I do know those that the pencil does run... and it does so .. so horribly!
> Lilly, also.. theres no possible way you could ever look like a mess!! You look so beautiful!!!





sunnie1653 said:


> Off topic, but Lilly -- that pic of you in the darker colored top and green scarf... that's the most beautiful pic I've ever seen of you. I LOVE your hair in that picture!!  :wubu:





Friday said:


> You photograph beautifully Lilly. I didn't see any 'bad' pix. I don't know if you're interested in trying EDM, but they are supposed to be working on some darker foundation shades to be released in the near future.
> 
> *ELLE!*
> 
> ...



Thanks so much everybody.  Sunnie, I had just come home in the evnening from the hairdresser. It was one of those moments where I was all dressed up and nowhere to go. lol I had to snap a picture because I knew the next day I would not be able to get it to look this way on my own.

FRIDAY: I'll keep my eyes open for that. There is some kind of standard ingredient generally added to most foundations that has a white color to it. It tends not to show up on caucasian skin but on black skin can be seen as surface ash. The key to minimizing the appearance is to blend and blot it down so much that the makeup doesn't even seem worth the time to apply. My sister and I litterally laugh outselves to wheezing headaches because of infommercials that tout some new miracle makeup product. They show all the different ways it works on faces of all ethnic persuasions and then when it shows the black woman they flash her picture really quick so you don't have time enough to study her and see the pasty film. lol I swear, look for it. It's pretty funny.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Aug 3, 2008)

Friday,I love that case. WOW!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 3, 2008)

Lilly, have you tried some of the darker colors on EDM? I just looked and there are a few colors that MAY be close. I don't know much about it, but for the shipping of like, 3 bucks, it may be worth a shot? 

Unless you've already tried it and it didn't work.. in which case I'll blame my brain, which isn't working very well these days. LOL *hug*


----------



## Frankie (Aug 3, 2008)

Lilly, my friend has deep, dark skin (deeper than yours), and she liked the Everyday Minerals sample she tried (unfortunately, I forget the specific shade, but it was the one that appeared to be the darkest shade). She said she really liked the way it looked - the only trouble was that it made her skin a little itchy/rashy. Hopefully I'll remember to ask her which shade she tried so I can report back.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 3, 2008)

I still can't figure out which EDM foundation shade suits me best. Friday, I'll have to try the test you suggested a few posts ago. I've tried just about all possibilities, and I always have a disconnect between the color of my face and the color of my neck. (Which is how it looks when I have no makeup on, too.) Maybe I should try mixing them, but I don't know where to start. 

I really like the "Natural" blush. The color looks a little odd in the jar (kinda sorta like a faint gray-ish lavender), but it puts a hint of pinkish color on my cheeks and a nice, fine sheen. A little shimmery highlighter for the cheek bones when it catches the light. It's far from sparkly, though. I also tried "Fresh Air" blush which, frankly, looks and behaves more like loose face powder. That's probably how I'll use it. It fades right into foundation and doesn't do anything as a blush.

P.S. Friday, I think I'm going to have to ask for one of those makeup cases for my b-day this month, too.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 3, 2008)

frankie: my face and my neck naturally aren't the same color, either. if i try to match them up my face ends up looking...just wrong. so, i just go with what disappears on my face, and forget about my neck. 

lilly: egh, that sucks. unfortunately i've heard the same thing from just about every one of my black girlfriends, about not being able to find a workable foundation. personally i always notice how it seems like every brand of foundation you find has like 450 different shades for all the different colors of peachy-pale-beige/orange you could possibly be, but when it comes to the dark end of the spectrum there always only seems to be one or two, and most of the time they don't even look that dark at all. from a purely observant perspective, it seems totally messed up and unfair. 
also i'm sure you're just as skilled at google-fu as i am so i bet you've already hunted around for this, but just on a whim i thought i'd look around a little for any black-owned and formulated makeup companies, since it seems to me (not that i'm a pro at any of this), that what will make a foundation show up ashy and too light on dark skin, would be ingredients like titanium, which most foundations add as a sun protectant, and maybe a few other minerals and additives which add to the chalkyness. SO, by my estimation, all someone has to do is make a line of foundations WITHOUT all that crap, in dark enough colors, right? so maybe someone's already thought of this years ago. 

unfortunately, as i bet you already knew, pickings are slim. 
Iman does have a cosmetics line which includes foundations, though. and while the powder and liquid foundation colors which i saw didn't really seem to get all that dark, the stick foundations do. 
http://www.imancosmetics.com/color/

i also found this place: http://www.treasuredlocks.com/foundation.html , for what it's worth.

also, as far as EDM does: i know it doesn't contain bismuth, which is in other mineral foundations and can lead to ashyness, so maybe a sample kit would be worth getting? it does contain titanium, though. but i know that the owner of the company has been posting on her board for quite a long time now about how she wants more feedback from people with dark skin about the dark shades she already offers, so she can expand her selection in an informed way. plus i know from experience that she does actually read and personally respond to all the emails she gets about her stuff, so if you were to get a free kit with three of the dark shades and try them out, even if they don't work out for you, drop her a line and let her know exactly _how_ they didn't work, and who knows, hopefully she'll come up with a few shades which do, eventually.


overall my only other suggestion would be to try to pin down the exact ingredient lists of the few products you've tried over the years which have actually worked, and try to see if there are any running similarities, maybe? so if you can find another product that's got the same or really similar ingredients in a shade that might work, you'll know the odds of it succeeding are at least somewhat in your favor? or, maybe if there are one or two glaring omissions from all of them (like the ones you've tried that worked all didn't contain titanium or silica or etc etc whatever), then maybe you can figure that something about that ingredient doesn't work on your skin.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 4, 2008)

elle camino said:


> frankie: my face and my neck naturally aren't the same color, either. if i try to match them up my face ends up looking...just wrong. so, i just go with what disappears on my face, and forget about my neck.
> 
> lilly: egh, that sucks. unfortunately i've heard the same thing from just about every one of my black girlfriends, about not being able to find a workable foundation. personally i always notice how it seems like every brand of foundation you find has like 450 different shades for all the different colors of peachy-pale-beige/orange you could possibly be, but when it comes to the dark end of the spectrum there always only seems to be one or two, and most of the time they don't even look that dark at all. from a purely observant perspective, it seems totally messed up and unfair.
> also i'm sure you're just as skilled at google-fu as i am so i bet you've already hunted around for this, but just on a whim i thought i'd look around a little for any black-owned and formulated makeup companies, since it seems to me (not that i'm a pro at any of this), that what will make a foundation show up ashy and too light on dark skin, would be ingredients like titanium, which most foundations add as a sun protectant, and maybe a few other minerals and additives which add to the chalkyness. SO, by my estimation, all someone has to do is make a line of foundations WITHOUT all that crap, in dark enough colors, right? so maybe someone's already thought of this years ago.
> ...



I've made only half hearted attempts to search out some of the black owned formulations. Most of the time they are super expensive. If I wore makeup regularly it might be worth the investment to look around but at one time I had a drawer full of Flori Roberts, Iman, MAC, Prescriptives, Dermablend, Merle Norman and other names I can't recall. I've easily spent over $500 on stuff that I couldn't use because the color didn't work or it felt like HCL on my face. Most of it got returned so it wasn't such a huge loss but I guess I just lost the will to live and let it go. I've been told by the people who work these places that my typoe of skin is best to buy two or three different shades and mix them to get my match wich I simply refuse to do. Something that costs $40 with no brush should play 'Shaft' as I walk down the street, I'm not going to buy three to get it to work. Treasured Locs is where I get my current shade.

The Warm - Tan over at EDM looks promising. Aparently I'm completly inept because I can't figure out a way to order it for free. I selected the free kit but I'm not doing well at choosing the color. I don't even care about the other stuff, I'm just interested in that fountation shade. I'm pretty confident none of the others will match. I may ask around to see if there's somebody interested in other things there and I may put them in the cue and give them away. That is if I can figure out how to get it without paying for it. It's the third or fourth darkest shade on the site and there is this huge chasm in between that shade and the next one up. Black, blacker, Blackest - no subtleties. That's okay, I'll forgiver her if she'll let me have it free and it's a match.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 4, 2008)

Lilly - have you tried Bobbi Brown cosmetics? She has a range of colors from alabaster to very very deep. I've seen women with skin darker than yours that wear her foundation. I used to use it and really liked the results, though I stopped because my skin was just too oily for even the oil free formulation...it runs about $40 a bottle I believe.


I used to wear the Warm Almond in the summer when I was darker and golden in the winter. You might want to try the Walnut or Chestnut color as I think the Espresso would be too dark just going off of your pics you posted.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 4, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Lilly - have you tried Bobbi Brown cosmetics?



I'm sure it varies from place to place but I have to say that I've had a few Bobbi Brown makeovers in department stores and the sales ladies have always been exceptionally nice and friendly. The results are always very soft and natural looking and they have a huge range of foundation shades so if you have a place near you it's worth a try!

Tracey xx


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 4, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Lilly - have you tried Bobbi Brown cosmetics? She has a range of colors from alabaster to very very deep. I've seen women with skin darker than yours that wear her foundation. I used to use it and really liked the results, though I stopped because my skin was just too oily for even the oil free formulation...it runs about $40 a bottle I believe.
> 
> 
> I used to wear the Warm Almond in the summer when I was darker and golden in the winter. You might want to try the Walnut or Chestnut color as I think the Espresso would be too dark just going off of your pics you posted.



I did visit Bobbi Brown a long time ago when she first started her line. I can't recall how it went, it was so long ago. I didn't purchase anything though.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 4, 2008)

HURRAY!!!

Everday Minerals does not test on animals.... and I get paid tomorrow!!!!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 4, 2008)

I love Friday's case too... and I just got one! Now I'm trying to figure out if I can justify another.

In case someone wants wood for their decor, here's what I got, in the cherry.
The Lori Greiner Deluxe Cosmetic Organizer. It was at QVC, but wouldn't let me post a link. Not sure if the pic will post, either, but it's quite simlar, in wood, for $65 and change. 

View attachment cosmetic case.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 4, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I did visit Bobbi Brown a long time ago when she first started her line. I can't recall how it went, it was so long ago. I didn't purchase anything though.



If you have some time and are open to it - stop by the counter and let one of the saleswomen try a couple shades on you. I think you might be presently surprised. Something I used to do when I bought liquid foundations was have the lady apply it to my skin, then go outside in the daylight to see how natural it appeared on me...it sorta weeded out alot of brands for me. I used to have some difficulty because I'm an "in betweener"...not light, not dark...sort of just there. But I've found a match so now it's like my holy grail, when I actually wear foundation.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 4, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> The Warm - Tan over at EDM looks promising. Aparently I'm completly inept because I can't figure out a way to order it for free. I selected the free kit but I'm not doing well at choosing the color. I don't even care about the other stuff, I'm just interested in that fountation shade.


ok well yay because THAT is a problem i can actually help with!
the kit function on the new site is all fancified - it used to be just select product > click 'add to kit', done. 
now, it's:
add the kit to your cart (free sample kit). it will show up on the righthand side of your page in a sidebar, with all it's little empty slots. that's your shopping cart. 
to actually fill the kit, find the foundation shade(s) you want to try on the foundation page, and drag the little pot of foundation icon over to your cart, and drop it in. 
since you only want to try one shade, what i suggest is that you try it in three different formulas, because there are slight color variations between the same shades in original glo, matte, intensive, etc. or, if you're fairly sure which formula you want, just order all three the same shade and formula. no rule saying you can't. 
when you drag & drop your foundations into your kit, a little window will pop up and let you select which formula you want each sample to be. 
ta da!
then, you also have to(/get to) pick a concealer and blush to try out. do keep in mind that if none of the shades of blush or concealer work out for you, you can totally also use both products as eye shadows. i use champagne, light peach and light pink blushes as shadows, and SWEAR by pearl beige concealer as a highlighter. 
also, as discussed forever and ever ago: be warned that 'free' kits still cost money to ship. in the US it's between $3 and $4. but if the shade ends up working, you'll have three jars of it, which will last you quite a long time. 



GWARrior said:


> HURRAY!!!
> 
> Everday Minerals does not test on animals.... and I get paid tomorrow!!!!



not only do they not test on animals, the whole line is almost 100% vegan (the owner's stated goal is 100% by years end), the brushes are all synthetic and bamboo-handled, they're starting a recycling program for their jars and already recycle their lids, and only a few days ago the owner announced that she would stop carrying silk dust (one of her most popular/profitable items), because it's made with actual silk fibers, and her only source for silk was in china, and she was in an ethical quandary about the chinese plant's treatment of the silk worms they used. 
apparently there are two ways to get silk from a worm, one involves boiling the poor thing and the other does not, and she wasn't as certain as she wanted to be that her worms weren't being boiled - because she couldn't just go to china and tour the plant herself. so, she willingly stopped selling a big-money item, just to be on the safe side. 
pretty awesome, i think.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 4, 2008)

elle camino said:


> ok well yay because THAT is a problem i can actually help with!
> the kit function on the new site is all fancified - it used to be just select product > click 'add to kit', done.
> now, it's:
> add the kit to your cart (free sample kit). it will show up on the righthand side of your page in a sidebar, with all it's little empty slots. that's your shopping cart.
> ...



No, they won't let you choose the same shade twice. Bleh. So I have to choose two other random shades, a *blush* , and a concealer. I'm picking odd colors for the other stuff so I'll have some things to do artsy off the wall stuff with. One of them looks like it would make a great 'gunmetal' color mixed in some lip gloss.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 4, 2008)

waaaait wait. i get a sample kit with two of the same shade (and one different -it's the mix i'm wearing right now) with all of my orders!
let me go try to make one right now.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 4, 2008)

elle camino said:


> waaaait wait. i get a sample kit with two of the same shade (and one different -it's the mix i'm wearing right now) with all of my orders!
> let me go try to make one right now.



I just went over there and tried it and now it works. I swear, it wouldnt earlier. I even got a dialogue box that said "you already chose this one" or something like that. Glad I didnt order.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 4, 2008)

yep, it worked. 





edit: derp, too slow. worked for you too. yay!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 7, 2008)

I got my EM order today and spent a little time playing with it....I started off immediately with the fairly light foundation and was actually excited by the difference it made in how my skin looked, and I don't have that caked-on look I hate so much. I keep looking in the mirror expecting it to be a trick of the light or something. 

Pics to come when I have more time to play....I just wanted to pop on and thank you, Elle. This stuff is amazing from what I've seen so far!


----------



## Friday (Aug 8, 2008)

This is how it starts Joy.  Notice I didn't open those case drawers far enough for anyone to see how full they are.

For anyone that's ordering EDM, they almost always have a special of some sort going. Put your cursor on Community in their toolbar then slide down to special and it will give you the code and requirements. This week it's 8% off and if you order $40 or more (after the discount), you get three free shadows. A gold, a silver and a bronze in honor of the Olympics. Yes, I am ordering. 

Also, any of you that decide you really like how EDM looks, check under 'Kits', they have incredible value when ordered that way. I'm ordering one this week (the Personal Custom Kit. You get 6 full sizes of anything of your choice, including brushes.), with one foundation, three finishing powders, a blush and an eye Kabuki. Ordered separately those things would cost $63. I'm getting them for barely over half ($34) of the already excellent price.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm going to check out EDM. I need some new foundation and i like the option of trying all those to see what works. Thanks ladies!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 14, 2008)

I just got my samples! I havent had the time to play around with them, but they sure are pretty! I love the blush I got. I think before I order any more make-up, I should invest in some better brushes.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 14, 2008)

I still love my EDM and have turned a very good friend onto them. There is, however, a definite learning curve with the application of the eye shadows, specifically the darker colors. They just don't want to go where I want them to go, and end up smeared all over my temple. I shall have to practice.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2008)

after a lengthy trial period i can now officially say that overall i'm unimpressed with EM eyeshadows. there are a couple of colors which i really like and will keep wearing (for example: glass bottom boat is a fabulous seafoam shade, which is hard to find), but for the most part: their purples are muddy on my skin, their pigments haven't impressed me, and...yeah. that's about it. 

for the record i still am 100% nuts about their foundations, concealers and finishing powders and will continue using them for as long as they keep making them, but yeah. not the shadows, so much. 

i'm sticking to mac and fyrinnae for shadows. if it ain't broke, etc etc.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 14, 2008)

ooooh interesting! i've been looking for reviews for fyrinnae. i'll have to look into trying some now.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2008)

oh, their stuff's amazing. 
of course there's a catch to everything, and the catch over there is that while the colors are awesome and the quality is high and the price is low, it's such a tiny operation that for most orders there's about a 2-3 week processing period before your stuff's even shipped. 
i live in the same state as them and it's still a crapshoot, but when i get my orders it is all worth it. plus they're generous with the surprise free samples.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 14, 2008)

ok Im an EDM convert.

love it! The concealer concealed, the foundation was smooth and the blush is so pretty! Its soft and pink and gives a nice shimmery glow.

I feel so pretty :blush:


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried any Fyrinnae? I ordered a few samples two + weeks ago that finally arrived on Tuesday. Generous portions for a $1.75 and they have some gorgeous and intense shades for those of you that find EDM to be a little too pastel.

Kind of weirded me out though when I checked the return address. I knew they were somewhere in this area, but I didn't realize they were right down the street. They've even got the same zip code. Wish they gave tours.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 28, 2008)

The EDM didn't work for me at all. Nothing remotley a good blend. Strangely enough the thing in the package I was least enthusiastic about turned out to be the best of the litter. I liked the Girl's Day blush. Not enough to make me buy it again but it's a nice bit of candy in the bag. :happy:


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Folks, 

Has anyone tried Max Factor's Masterpiece Glide Eyeliner? I've seen the ads and looked at the website and it looks dead easy - but then :doh: I guess it would. 

If you've tried it, would you recommend it?

Thanks - Tracey


----------



## ninaricci68 (Sep 2, 2008)

always put lip balm first before putting on your lipstick.


----------



## lalatx (Sep 9, 2008)

I do not know if this brand has been mentioned or not. basically 95% of the items on the site is $1. The brushes are really nice and soft and the eye shadow is fun to play with. There is a downside it takes forever for delivery like 3 wks but its totally worth it. www.eyeslipsface.com


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 11, 2008)

Yesterday I finally took the plunge and had eyelash extensions put on. I loooooove them. I can't feel them at all, and they look totally natural. It was well worth the two hours and $200; we'll see how I do with the upkeep, which can be pretty spendy. They first dyed my own lashes black so you can actually see them now, and then they placed the black extensions on top, lash by lash, a tedious process. It looks lovely, though, and no goopy mascara for me anymore. It looks really natural, not at all like those fringey fake lashes we had in the 1970's. 

I was just so tired of my eyes being irritated by mascara, by having it smudge like crazy, even with the waterproof kind. I have really greasy skin around my eyes, which means no crows feet or anything, which is nice; I don't need to wear much if any moisturizer around my eyes. But having a tint of mascara under my eye gave me nearly perpetual under eye "circles" that popped up just a couple of hours after I'd put my mascara on.

When my daughter gets home I'll have her take some pics. It looks great and I feel so feminine.


----------



## Red (Sep 11, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yesterday I finally took the plunge and had eyelash extensions put on. I loooooove them. I can't feel them at all, and they look totally natural. It was well worth the two hours and $200; we'll see how I do with the upkeep, which can be pretty spendy. They first dyed my own lashes black so you can actually see them now, and then they placed the black extensions on top, lash by lash, a tedious process. It looks lovely, though, and no goopy mascara for me anymore. It looks really natural, not at all like those fringey fake lashes we had in the 1970's.
> 
> I was just so tired of my eyes being irritated by mascara, by having it smudge like crazy, even with the waterproof kind. I have really greasy skin around my eyes, which means no crows feet or anything, which is nice; I don't need to wear much if any moisturizer around my eyes. But having a tint of mascara under my eye gave me nearly perpetual under eye "circles" that popped up just a couple of hours after I'd put my mascara on.
> 
> When my daughter gets home I'll have her take some pics. It looks great and I feel so feminine.



Ooooh exciting, can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 11, 2008)

Eye lash extensions???? Are you serious???? I had noooo idea that they did that. How do they keep them from falling off? How long do they last? Who the heck does that kind of thing. I've always wanted "doe" eyes...  maybe I could finally have them


----------



## elle camino (Sep 11, 2008)

omgomgomg vickie you MUST keep us perpetually updated, or i'll hop on a barge and hunt you down, i swear. me and SO many of my friends have been on the fence about lash extensions - and keep in mind that about 75% of my friends are hairdressers, many of whom apply hair extensions for a living, and we STILL can't imagine how ANY adhesive could be strong enough to keep those suckers on even _semi_-permanently, without also being toxic enough to burn through your eyelids. 
questions:
you mentioned your lids are rather oily and moisturizing isn't always necessary, but do you use eyemakeup removers or anything like that? for those who do moisturize, do they warn you against using anything oil-based, etc? how does even just washing your makeup off with soap & water affect the bonds? 

i'm so fascinated.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 12, 2008)

The kid took some pics but they didn't come out right. I'm charging up my camera so I can get some proper pictures. My phone just didn't do a good job.

To answer everyone's questions: This is day two with them and I love them. I am wearing NO make up and while the rest of my face looks awful, my eyes look gorgeous. All doey and lovely and stuff. They are synthetic lashes which are curled, like our own, which are glued on -- lash by lash -- to each eyelash. They dyed my own lashes black so that they look thicker anyway; I have fairly thick lashes but they're light brown and short. They glue on lashes of several different lengths so they look really natural.

Elle, they told me not to use anything containing oil to clean my eyes. Fortunately, the only product I've used around my eyes was only to remove mascara and that was those pads; I really just don't wear a lot of make up and by the end of the day the powder shadow I use and minimal eyeliner is GONE. I think I'll just use soap and baby shampoo to clean around my eyes if they need it. They recommend you not use a crimper to curl your lashes, and truly you don't need them. They sell a heated eyelash curler but I think I'll pass; it just seems too decadent. You can also use non waterproof mascara but I did this so I don't have to wear mascara so I'll pass on that. I think that the less you mess with them, the better. So I'm not going to mess with them and hopefully they'll hang in there.

I was on the fence for a long time, and the salon I go to wear I get my hair extensions has gone back and forth. But they found a system they like -- xtreme lashes -- that seems to work. I had a little bit of eye irritation while they were doing it but it was gone by the time they were done. The very worst part was laying still for two HOURS while they applied them. Eyes closed, it was awful for me to have someone that close to my face, unable to open my eyes. And then I had to pee, of course.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 12, 2008)

lalatx said:


> I do not know if this brand has been mentioned or not. basically 95% of the items on the site is $1. The brushes are really nice and soft and the eye shadow is fun to play with. There is a downside it takes forever for delivery like 3 wks but its totally worth it. www.eyeslipsface.com



I've used a lot of their stuff, and for the price, it really is awesome!
I mean sure, it's not top of the line stuff, but it's nice trying eyeliner and gloss, not liking it, but not sweating cause you didn't pay 25 bucks for it!

Thanks for tha link!


----------



## StellaMaris (Sep 13, 2008)

I have very bad skin, red, spots, freckles (which I like but you can hardly see them), combination skin so I need a good cover. But my skin is also very white so I always have problems finding make up which isn't oily and moisturising. 

Back in Germany I discovered a great make up - Soft Resistant Make Up by Ellen Beatrix. Unfortunately I cannot get it here in Ireland and nobody offers to ship it. So I tried to find a few alternatives but I am not pleased so far. Found a good cover with a combination of make up and also from Max Factor Facefinity Compact Foundation. Great stuff, but now my skin is very ... covered. Probably too much. And even I already take the lightest factor (porcelain) I still can see the difference between face and neck and espacially after a long day at work it doesn't look that good.

So I wanted to order the free pack of EDM but I am totally confused which shades I should take! I am not that good in make up I confess.. So maybe you could help me? 

I would have taken the lightest ones, but as foundation you have "warm, golden, cool... " and there are different light shades. Argh! About blushes I do not have a clue as I normally do not use them but if, I would go with a soft one.. for a working day. The concealer totally freaked me out! Clueless :doh:! Maybe I got the translation wrong (sorry not english mother tongue) but if I am right it is for under the foundation for covering the worst parts? But ... why is there a mint or lavendar one? Did I miss a invasion of purple Aliens? Or is it for a combination: if you take lavendar concealer and bronze foundation you get... Good cover for x - type - skin? 

Yes. I am a bit of a Geek and got more male than female friends. Maybe that explains my cry for help!


----------



## elle camino (Sep 13, 2008)

haha no worries. 
wacky-colored concealers like those (EM has them, but so does just about every major makeup brand) are for color correction, and if they're used correctly they work absolute magic. just think about colors in general, blending them, etc, and it makes a lot more sense. 
red + green = brown, right? so if you have a red mark on your face and use a green (or greenish) concealer on it, the green and red come together, the red is cancelled out and you're back to normal skin-color. 
the yellow is for purplish underye circles, the blue cancels out orangey tones in over-tanned skin, etc etc etc. if you mouse over each kind of concealer on the EM site, it gives you great descriptions of what they're useful for. 

as for choosing your foundation from their huge list of colors, it's a toughie. a full picture of your face in natural light is useful, to post over here or to post on the foundation help board on the EM site. there are lots of people who've tried every shade they make, and will be able to steer you in the right direction, at least.


----------



## Friday (Sep 15, 2008)

Or order the lightest shade in each category (it would take two, separate sample orders) and do the stripe on the jaw test to determine which color 'family' you belong to. All these years I thought I was a 'cool' (pink undertones), only to find I'm a beige neutral. Who knew? :blink: But for the first time I think in 35 years, I'm wearing the right shade of foundation.

And they just added a bunch of pale shades so you'll have an even better chance of finding something perfect.


----------



## StellaMaris (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks elle and Friday for your respond! I ordered my samples now - the forum was a good suggestion. Sneeked a bit around and even if I don't think I've got a clue yet (information overflow!) I hope I made a right choice. I've choosen some of the lightest shades. I am so looking forward trying the stuff. By the way I ordered a greenish concealer


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 16, 2008)

StellaMaris said:


> I have very bad skin, red, spots, freckles (which I like but you can hardly see them), combination skin so I need a good cover. But my skin is also very white so I always have problems finding make up which isn't oily and moisturising.



Hi Stella,
I have very very pale skin too but EDM is the first one I've ever tried which has a shade that is actually TOO pale for me! I'm sure you'll get a good match - and its fun playing around too!
Tracey xx


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 17, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Stella,
> I have very very pale skin too but EDM is the first one I've ever tried which has a shade that is actually TOO pale for me! I'm sure you'll get a good match - and its fun playing around too!
> Tracey xx



I agree. I have crazy pale skin and ways use the palest shade of any make up I buy. But with EDM, the palest is WAY too white on this very white girl.

I've been enjoying lurking on the forums lately. I found some great tips for applying eye shadow. I found before that the colors could have been more saturated and didn't last long enough. But if you apply them with a damp brush, you get deeper color and they last WAY longer. I did the same with concealer and got much better under eye coverage.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 17, 2008)

so i've been pretty obsessed with jojoba oil for a couple of years now (note: oil is a misnomer, it's actually a plant-derived wax ester, and on a molecular level it's pretty much identical to our skin's natural sebum), ever since my old derm recommended it as a light, natural (non-chemical) moisturizer for my face. it worked so well there that i started using it pretty much everywhere - in addition to just using it stright on my face, i mix it into my body lotion, i put it in my hair once a week, i mix it in all sorts of exfoliating scrubs and whatnot. it's about the closest thing i've encountered to an all-purpose wonder product, but i'm pretty sure most of you know all that already. 
anyways, big news is: one of the things i've been using it for for a while now, is lip balm. instead of chapstick or whatever, i'll just rub a drop of jojoba into my lips and they're super-soft, and i don't have to worry about all the weird chemicals and parabens in most storebought balms. problem was, it absorbed too fast for my liking. like i'd put it on and 5 minutes later it'd be gone, and my lips would be soft but they'd also be dry. and a big part of the whole appeal of lip balm, for me, is the emollient, rub-it-around feeling you get on your lips for a while afterwards. 

so then earlier this week i was making up a batch of solid perfume for myself (since i'm way too much of a lazy klutz to be trusted applying fragrance oils by themselves, and half the time i end up using too much and wafting around on a giant cloud of perfumey smell), for which i just melt together 1 part organic beeswax, one part carrier oil (i use - surprise! jojoba), and about 30 or so drops of essential oils. 
i ended up buying a little too much beeswax, which i just had sitting around until this afternoon, when the bright idea struck me to make some lip balm with the leftover wax, and jojoba. 
i've looked up different lip balm recipes online, and while most of them seem lovely, they also seem a little fussy. frankly i like to keep my homemade cosmetics as simple as is earthly possible, since the uncomplicatedness is a big part of the appeal of them in the first place. so all this 4 kinds of oils + essential oils + shea butter + blah blah forever didn't really float my boat. 
so i just melted 1 part beeswax with 3 parts jojoba, and added a big plop of organic honey in there for taste and it's purported humectant properties (and just cause i had some on hand). 
that's it. 
and holy shit, it is the most fantastic lip balm i've ever used. 
not waxy, NO smell or taste whatsoever, clear (i was a little afraid it'd end up whitish and make my lips pale, but nope!), soft, a little bit shiny, and has all the impact of just using straight jojoba on my lips, but with like 5 times the staying power. 
i filled 4 EDM sample jars for about $1.00 worth of ingredients. i'm giving away 2 of them and keeping 2 for myself, and that will easily last me for like 5 or 6 months. 
next time i _might_ add some vitamin E, because it's good for lips AND i hear that it adds some preservative power for natural cosmetics. but overall i'm thrilled with not just the result, but the simplicity of the ingredient list and the process. 

also i read that if you want it super-glossy, you should use castor oil instead of jojoba, but for me the jojoba's the whole point, so MAYBE i MIGHT add a drop or two of castor next time just to see if makes a diff, but not switch out the oils entirely. 


anyways, long post short: DIY lip balm: awesome. do yourselves a favor, ladies.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 17, 2008)

also: add me to the 'i _thought_ i was super-pale, until i sampled the palest EDM foundation shades' list.


----------



## Red (Sep 18, 2008)

elle camino said:


> so i've been pretty obsessed with jojoba oil for a couple of years now (note: oil is a misnomer, it's actually a plant-derived wax ester, and on a molecular level it's pretty much identical to our skin's natural sebum), ever since my old derm recommended it as a light, natural (non-chemical) moisturizer for my face. it worked so well there that i started using it pretty much everywhere - in addition to just using it stright on my face, i mix it into my body lotion, i put it in my hair once a week, i mix it in all sorts of exfoliating scrubs and whatnot. it's about the closest thing i've encountered to an all-purpose wonder product, but i'm pretty sure most of you know all that already.
> anyways, big news is: one of the things i've been using it for for a while now, is lip balm. instead of chapstick or whatever, i'll just rub a drop of jojoba into my lips and they're super-soft, and i don't have to worry about all the weird chemicals and parabens in most storebought balms. problem was, it absorbed too fast for my liking. like i'd put it on and 5 minutes later it'd be gone, and my lips would be soft but they'd also be dry. and a big part of the whole appeal of lip balm, for me, is the emollient, rub-it-around feeling you get on your lips for a while afterwards.
> 
> so then earlier this week i was making up a batch of solid perfume for myself (since i'm way too much of a lazy klutz to be trusted applying fragrance oils by themselves, and half the time i end up using too much and wafting around on a giant cloud of perfumey smell), for which i just melt together 1 part organic beeswax, one part carrier oil (i use - surprise! jojoba), and about 30 or so drops of essential oils.
> ...



Excellent post. You have inspired me to have a go at this myself, thanks Elle.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2008)

elle camino said:


> so i've been pretty obsessed with jojoba oil for a couple of years now (note: oil is a misnomer, it's actually a plant-derived wax ester, and on a molecular level it's pretty much identical to our skin's natural sebum), ever since my old derm recommended it as a light, natural (non-chemical) moisturizer for my face. it worked so well there that i started using it pretty much everywhere - in addition to just using it stright on my face, i mix it into my body lotion, i put it in my hair once a week, i mix it in all sorts of exfoliating scrubs and whatnot. it's about the closest thing i've encountered to an all-purpose wonder product, but i'm pretty sure most of you know all that already.
> anyways, big news is: one of the things i've been using it for for a while now, is lip balm. instead of chapstick or whatever, i'll just rub a drop of jojoba into my lips and they're super-soft, and i don't have to worry about all the weird chemicals and parabens in most storebought balms. problem was, it absorbed too fast for my liking. like i'd put it on and 5 minutes later it'd be gone, and my lips would be soft but they'd also be dry. and a big part of the whole appeal of lip balm, for me, is the emollient, rub-it-around feeling you get on your lips for a while afterwards.
> 
> so then earlier this week i was making up a batch of solid perfume for myself (since i'm way too much of a lazy klutz to be trusted applying fragrance oils by themselves, and half the time i end up using too much and wafting around on a giant cloud of perfumey smell), for which i just melt together 1 part organic beeswax, one part carrier oil (i use - surprise! jojoba), and about 30 or so drops of essential oils.
> ...



Thank you thank you thank you!! I have a bottle of jojoba in the cabinet that I've not used at all because I've been fixated on the unrefined shea butter I bought. I'm going to try making this but instead of beeswax I'll use the shea, since I don't have any beeswax. I'll let you know how it is. Aren't you afraid the honey in your balm will attract varmints? Everybody raves about honey as a humectant but I've been reluctant to use it due to my irrational fear of bugs. For my lips I've been using petrolium jelly which I love for some things but it doesn't have the staying power or softening properties that I believe the jojobashea will have. Plus I think this recipie will attract less fuzz from my scarves.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 18, 2008)

hehehe no worries girl, if my lip balm attracts any varmints i'll just chase them up a tree and shoot 'em with my trusty slingshot. 
i'm not worried about bugs because i didn't use THAT much honey (you'll be shocked at how much balm you can make with tiny amount of ingredients - in the beginning while you're still experimenting, i seriously suggest you measure everything in 1/4 tsp. increments and you'll still probably fill 3 or 4 pots - so the honey i used is really probably no more than that, and it's barely enough to cancel out any potential waxy flavor, and not enough to make it actually sweet. 
also i don't live in a particularly buggy area.

as for shea butter: i LOVE the stuff, but i've read so many warnings about how melting it can be pretty tricky, and if you get it wrong it develops kind of a funky taste/smell, and can get grainy. but if you're experienced with melting it anyways, by all means go for it. some of the best balms have it and some of the best balm recipes call for it, so as long as it melts right i'm sure it'll be great. 
if you're just gonna do shea and jojoba, though, your balm will be pretty soft. which can actually be really nice, though! let me know how it goes!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hehehe no worries girl, if my lip balm attracts any varmints i'll just chase them up a tree and shoot 'em with my trusty slingshot.
> i'm not worried about bugs because i didn't use THAT much honey (you'll be shocked at how much balm you can make with tiny amount of ingredients - in the beginning while you're still experimenting, i seriously suggest you measure everything in 1/4 tsp. increments and you'll still probably fill 3 or 4 pots - so the honey i used is really probably no more than that, and it's barely enough to cancel out any potential waxy flavor, and not enough to make it actually sweet.
> also i don't live in a particularly buggy area.
> 
> ...



Yeah, shea butter burns fairly easily. It's a repetative heating process that extracts the butter from the shea nut. Much more heating can do it in depending on how vigorous the original process was. My method is I warm the cup and then put the shea in it. It melts similar to the way it would when you put it in your hand. I have to work carefully and fast but it's effective. I've never mixed it with anything though. I melt it down to put into travel sized containers. We'll see.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 18, 2008)

Besame Cosmetics is selling all of its inventory until its gone. The lipsticks were originally $18 a piece! Now if I purchased them at the original price, I would have been peeved. They are doll house tiny, but are extremely pigmented. My favorite colors so far are Exotic Pink ( a non-tacky non-80's matte fuschia) and Carmine (a warm but not too orange red!). Also, love their eyeshadows but they are terribly difficult to pry open. They claim they are "revamping" their line. It's fun stuff, especially if you like vivid retro colors. The packaging is lovely.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 18, 2008)

update: i couldn't resist the temptation to tinker around, so i made a couple of new small batches, with different ratios and ingredients. so so far we have:
1. one part beeswax to three parts jojoba + one big drop of honey
2. one part beeswax to 1.5 parts castor & avocado oil (50/50 mix i already had on hand), to 1.5 parts jojoba + two big drops of honey
3. one part beeswax to one part castor/avo oil, to two parts jojoba + one medium drop of honey.

#2 was grainy, for some reason. probably too much honey, and maybe i added the honey too early (i've heard you should stir it in last, and i kinda did it in the middle). and it was definitely too sweet. 
#3 is totally fine and i'll use it, but i didn't get the gloss i'd expected from the castor oil, and since that was the only reason i used it in the first place...
#1 is still the winner. still the simplest recipe, still the best consistency and the shiniest, prettiest final product. 

yay.


also if anyone really wants to do it and is wondering what my process entails outside of ingredients: i melt the ingredients in a 2-cup pyrex in a one-inch water bath, over low heat on my stovetop. total melting takes about 4 minutes. i stir with a plastic drinking straw (most effective stirrer & least surface area), which i snip the end off of between each batch. i pour the finished product into 2.5g. plastic jars (recycled EDM sample jars - i have a trillion of them). if i stick to 1/2 tsp measurements in my recipe (so 1/2 tsp wax to 1.5 tsp oil, etc), i have just enough to fill two jars.
i wash my pyrex, my measuring spoons, and my jars in scalding-hot water and soap, let them dry, and then rub them down thoroughly with rubbing alcohol between each batch (or before filling, for the jars). 

yep.


also! lily that is a GENIUS method of melting shea butter! wow. did you think of that yourself, or read it somewhere? that makes me want to go buy some and try it out.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 18, 2008)

also toodles THANK YOU for the heads up. anyone who hasn't tried besame: their lipsticks are great (i <3 noir red), and their mascara is SUPER great. and it's only $6 now! i'm ordering asap.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2008)

elle camino said:


> update: i couldn't resist the temptation to tinker around, so i made a couple of new small batches, with different ratios and ingredients. so so far we have:
> 1. one part beeswax to three parts jojoba + one big drop of honey
> 2. one part beeswax to 1.5 parts castor & avocado oil (50/50 mix i already had on hand), to 1.5 parts jojoba + two big drops of honey
> 3. one part beeswax to one part castor/avo oil, to two parts jojoba + one medium drop of honey.
> ...



I thought it up after playing with some coconut oil. The pure stuff is thick and white like lard. I squeeze a little bit out onto the back of my hand and the stuff starts to melt, turn clear and run on contact. (I'm easily entertianed) The shea merely softens when you touch it so I wondered if it would melt like the coconut oil if you placed it on something with a higher temperature. Something warm enough to melt yet not warm enough to fry.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 20, 2008)

holy crap, EM people: if you visit the site regularly, you may have noticed that carina's warning everyone that for the time being that sample kits are using the new 5 gram jars. which i didn't really think much of, when i ordered my new sample kit with 2 of the new foundation shades. 
and it took FOREVER to get here so i was actually just getting annoyed. i've never had to wait more than 4 business days for an EM shipment, and this one took like 7. but it came today! 
and:









ok clearly my camera is terrible (hurry up, christmas), but you can see what's important:4 out of 5 are the $5.00 size jars, mostly full. not packed, but full to the top. definitely more than just a sample size dumped into a larger jar. 
which would have been so much more awesome if the two new shades weren't so...ugh. 
so you can see i got PEACH, right?
i thought it was pretty funny that it's *PEACH* all in caps on the label. 
but then i tried it on, and holy shit, guys. i can't manage to photograph it correctly, but it is the color of a peach. it is a foundation for someone who is actually genetically at least half-peach. or nectarine, i guess. 
so, no workie. but i did get a pretty big kick out of it - i hope it's actually a joke, like the bored webmaster is like "they want a _peachier_ shade, do they?"
anyways the other new one i got is PINK TAN (also in all caps), and it's actually a color in the range of human flesh tones, so that's nice. 
it's a bit too dark for me, but i'll find some use for it. maybe to contour my schnoz. 

the other good news is that i got a whole lot more than a sample size of my favorite concealer for free, and the new blush ('vicki's radiant creation') i got a sample of came in one of the new recycled sample jars, and were i to ever wear blush (i don't, and don't want to get in the habit), it would definitely be one i would wear. fair-skinned EM blush wearers might want to order a sample.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 21, 2008)

Elle, I may have to try that blush you mention. It sounds really perfect for me (name notwithstanding!) I like that the new jars are clear on top. I get so tired of turning over the million pots of ice shadow, foundation, and start to finish powder to find the one I want.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I thought it up after playing with some coconut oil. The pure stuff is thick and white like lard. I squeeze a little bit out onto the back of my hand and the stuff starts to melt, turn clear and run on contact. (I'm easily entertianed) The shea merely softens when you touch it so I wondered if it would melt like the coconut oil if you placed it on something with a higher temperature. Something warm enough to melt yet not warm enough to fry.



Melted shea revisited. I hadn't noticed this before but when you melt down shea butter it becomes grainy. The grains dissolve in your hand and the way I use shea I just never noticed it before. Melting it down to use on my lips made it stand out and it was a property of shea that I completely forgot reading about. Again, they dissolve in your hand but the initial feeling of grains on your lips may put you off. There are tricks listed to avoid turning your melted shea grainy but they come with mixed reviews. It's like trying to re-freeze ice cream. It's never the same after.

I believe shea is pretty mixable without being melted however. You can scoop it into a bowl with a spatula, put in your other ingredients and fold it all together with a sturdy spoon/spatula till well blended. I plan on mixing peppermint in with a portion of my shea to add a mild fragrance. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm holding off on mixing with jojoba for now. I haven't used any of the jojoba and not sure if it works well with me. Before I ruin my shea I'm going to experiment with the jojoba a little.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah i'd read about shea getting grainy in melted-for-lip-balm applications. that's a bummer though! it'd be really worth it to pick up some beeswax if you can. it's dirt cheap (considering how little of it you have to use per batch - $2-$4 worth of bulk beeswax will make you lip balm for life. no joke.) 
and not to keep tooting my own horn here, but the jojoba/beeswax/honey balm i've been making is pretty much out of this world. every girl i've given samples of it to has demanded that i make her more and offered to pay, but since you've got to get all sorts of FDA tests and whatnot to sell handmade cosmetics and it's pretty cheap to make in the first place (jojoba can get pricey in bulk but again, i use so little for this), i'm just keeping it gifty for the time being. 

and DO try the jojoba, seriously. in any application. 
i can't possibly rave enough about it. honestly for me, it's normal skin in a bottle.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 23, 2008)

elle, do you get refined or unrefined jojoba oil? Is there really a difference between the two, other than color?


----------



## elle camino (Sep 23, 2008)

hey sweetpea. i use highly refined, cold-pressed, organic jojoba. i'm not enough of an expert on the processes to fully explain all the differences, but here's what i do know:
- my derm specifically instructed me to find organic, cold-pressed jojoba for my face. he didn't really elucidate as to why and i didn't ask, but in comparing what i use to unrefined, non-organic since then, i've concluded that just due to the smell of unrefined, i wouldn't want to use it on my face. and luckily all the cold-pressed and organic jojoba i've encountered, of any brand, is refined. 
- if you're going to want to brew up any recipes with the jojoba which involve heat in any way, you're definitely going to want to use cold-pressed. just because if heat's used in the initial process, then it's bottled and sold and you heat it up AGAIN, etc etc etc, things might get wonky.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 23, 2008)

also here's a picture to prove that this isn't any kind of waxy, semi-opaque homemade lip balm you may have used before. in fact the jojoba works some kind of magic in there that makes it almost a gloss, when you get the proportions right. 
also one of it in the tube. i shave a tiiiiny slice of red lipstick in each batch to make it pink, mostly just for visual appeal in the tube. doesn't actually impart any real color to your lips. now that i'm secure in my balm recipe i'm working out a heavier, actual-lipstick-type recipe. for that, i'll use lip-safe mineral pigments. if you leave the color out completely, it's crystal clear. 

View attachment balm1.jpg


View attachment balm2.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2008)

elle camino said:


> also here's a picture to prove that this isn't any kind of waxy, semi-opaque homemade lip balm you may have used before. in fact the jojoba works some kind of magic in there that makes it almost a gloss, when you get the proportions right.
> also one of it in the tube. i shave a tiiiiny slice of red lipstick in each batch to make it pink, mostly just for visual appeal in the tube. doesn't actually impart any real color to your lips. now that i'm secure in my balm recipe i'm working out a heavier, actual-lipstick-type recipe. for that, i'll use lip-safe mineral pigments. if you leave the color out completely, it's crystal clear.



Where do you get those lip balm tubes?


----------



## Tooz (Sep 23, 2008)

Whaaaa


I wanna make some!


----------



## elle camino (Sep 24, 2008)

at first i just emptied out chapstick tubes (easy to disassemble & disinfect, good to practice with) until i got the hang of it, then i strted buying empty ones at a local store (zenith supplies in roosevelt, for any locals), and i'm about to place a bulk order from this place:
http://rusticescentuals.com/lip_balm_supplies.html
i just can't decide between the gold ones and the tall and skinny black ones. suppose i could just get both. 
yeah i'll do that.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 24, 2008)

elle camino said:


> at first i just emptied out chapstick tubes (easy to disassemble & disinfect, good to practice with) until i got the hang of it, then i strted buying empty ones at a local store (zenith supplies in roosevelt, for any locals), and i'm about to place a bulk order from this place:
> http://rusticescentuals.com/lip_balm_supplies.html
> i just can't decide between the gold ones and the tall and skinny black ones. suppose i could just get both.
> yeah i'll do that.



Thanks for the link! I like the cobalt. I've never had a cobalt balm vial. Also I reckon the thing is going to be rattling around in my bag and will surly catch lint and soil. I've thrown many balms out simply because the tube looked gastly even though the stuff was probably still good*. I might keep it a little longer if scratches and wear won't make it look guckie.

So what do you do? You just port the stuff in there, it hardens and then voila! Magic lip balm?

ETA: OH! And believe it or not, the jojoba dried out my skin. My hands are peeling from it. Yeah, I'm weird like that so I have to be careful what I use. 


*Relatively speaking. I think _ALL_ commercial lip balms are decrepid awful things because they contain chemical ingredients that dry out my lips and cause them to breakout. I haven't bought one in 20 years but still....


----------



## StellaMaris (Sep 27, 2008)

My EDM free example kit arrived yesterday waahooo! I looked at it and thought: powdered foundation. Oookaaay... I just know wet foundation. Brave as I am I gave it a try today. I had a small brush and after 2 minutes I gave the brush-work up, as the foundation didn't really got into my skin. So I used my fingers and worked it in, which actually looked better, despite me, because getting my chubby fingers in those little tubes.. Well, lets just say I had to change my clothes afterwards. It took me ages to put on the foundation all over my face. So finally it is everywhere and it doesn't look that bad. It looks as my skin could breath which it normally cannot. 

The problem is that it doesn't cover that well ... I have a really bad skin with spots and so on. I used a bit of consealer beforehand but it was just messy. And I do not trust the coverage at all. One step out of the door into the irish wind... good bye! Not to speak about a whole day at work.

So I guess I did awfully wrong with everything. How do I put on the foundation? Should I buy a more high quality brush? How do I get full coverage for a day? Can I add water to the foundation?? I am TOTALLY clueless and a bit sad I have to ask those questions.. Sorry :doh: 

Unfortunately I cannot take a picture at the moment because it is already evening light here and I do not have a good camera. But all tipps welcome and I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 27, 2008)

If your skin is on the drier side, I find putting on a little moisturizer helps the mineral makeup to adhere to the skin. Without it, I feel like I could buff it on forever and not get anywhere. Moisturize, then buff on a couple of light layers and see if that gets you where you need to go. You could also try the "intensive" EDM formulations to get heavier coverage.


----------



## StellaMaris (Sep 27, 2008)

Frankie said:


> If your skin is on the drier side, I find putting on a little moisturizer helps the mineral makeup to adhere to the skin. Without it, I feel like I could buff it on forever and not get anywhere. Moisturize, then buff on a couple of light layers and see if that gets you where you need to go. You could also try the "intensive" EDM formulations to get heavier coverage.



I have combination skin, some parts are very oily, some are very dry. I use a non oily moisturizer at night... but not every night, that would be too much. So I am afraid during the day for every day use a moisturizer wouldn't be too good.... I have the intensive EDM formulations already


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 27, 2008)

StellaMaris said:


> I have combination skin, some parts are very oily, some are very dry. I use a non oily moisturizer at night... but not every night, that would be too much. So I am afraid during the day for every day use a moisturizer wouldn't be too good.... I have the intensive EDM formulations already



Stella, you should definitely check out the forums at EDM. You'll get some good ideas for application. You really should use a brush -- not your fingers -- to put the make up on. It's meant to be applied by buffing it on with a specific kind of brush. And while the coverage isn't as heavy as liquid, it does cover just as well. For spots, what I do is this:

1) Put on the rice start to finish powder lightly, over my whole face. This is supposed to minimize pores. I'm not so sure but I'm giving it a try.
2) Dampen a small brush and dip it in the lid of the concealer (or you can use the foundation as a concealer) Apply to all my spots, spider veins, and under my eyes. Let it dry, a couple of minutes.
3) Apply the foundation over it with a circular, buffing motion, down over my jawline, under my neck. I buff a lot to be sure everything is blended well.
4) Blush on my cheekbones
5) Silk powder applied lightly with a buffing motion over my whole face (except my eyelashes -- I hate it when I get powder on my lashes) 
6) Lastly, I take a large foundation brush, dampen it, blot it on paper towels so it's barely damp at all and then with a blotting motion blot all over my face and neck. This supposedly "sets" the make up. I learned that from Friday and it works great!

I love powder foundation. It's much nicer on my face but it does take longer to put on and I think it's a little messier, especially in the beginning.


----------



## StellaMaris (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Vickie, thanks for your helpfull instruction! 

I already had a quick look at the forum but didn't find something suitable but I will have a clooser look or start a thread myself.

Rice powder sounds very good, I definitly gonna try and buy it. Hope it'll work. 

I played around today and took a dampen sponge as I haven't got a suitable brush. I used the pearl mint concealer all over my face (unfortunately a bit too much) and tried the intensive fair foundation. Yesterday I tried the sunkissed fair foundation which was a bit better because it has a tense of red tone in it. I look quite pale at the moment but maybe it is also the consealers fault. 

I used light peach blush which I do not see at all (any suggestions for blush colors are welcome, I normally do not use any blush so no idea which colour I should use) and the fair finishing powder which also is much too light. 

Well I thought my face looked too pale but now after a while it doesn't look that bad. Actually you do not see the line between make up and neck which you normally do. I took a few photos.. but the light is not that good I think so you probably hardly see anything. 

View attachment Bild 051.jpg


View attachment Bild 053.jpg


View attachment Bild 066.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 28, 2008)

Stella Maris, it looks good to me  You're very pretty :smitten:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stella Maris, you look lovely. I have no idea what you're talking about with spotty skin or dry or oily bits. You look really pretty, not overly made up at all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 28, 2008)

StellaMaris said:


> I have combination skin, some parts are very oily, some are very dry. I use a non oily moisturizer at night... but not every night, that would be too much. So I am afraid during the day for every day use a moisturizer wouldn't be too good.... I have the intensive EDM formulations already



Stella you ever try putting moisturizer on your skin when it's wet? Right after you wash your face put some moisturizer on it while it's still wet, then blot dry with a towel. Seems to be *just* enough for combination skin. Better than nothing and without that heavy feeling.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

So it took me 3 different days to get through this thread...there is a WEALTH of good information here, can we get this thread stickied??? 

I also ordered the EM sample kit, can't wait to get it. I too was a Bare Essentials user and was not pleased with their product long term. Hopefully I will enjoy this new line.

Thanks everyone!!!

Chik


----------



## Friday (Sep 30, 2008)

Stella, you do need good brushes to make the most of the EDM mineral foundations. The best place to buy those is on the EDM site. Their brushes are the highest quality I've ever used (so soft!) and their prices are a fraction of say a Mac brush or even the ones I bought several years ago at the Beauty Supply store. $10 US max. Can't beat it.

I think the foundation you have on in those pix is perfect. You look lovely and I don't see any spots, just lovely, creamy, Irish skin.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 30, 2008)

Just have to add myself to the chorus of EDM praise-singers again....I've been using it for awhile happily, but recently ordered the Sunlight Color Corrector Concealer to help with my undereye circles and used it for the first time today. For the first time in months, I feel like I actually look my age, if not younger, after feeling like I look 20 years older for a while now. I also feel like my skin is healthier and better looking without make-up, although I do still have some serious issues with blotchiness and discoloration that my EDM foundation covers perfectly. 

I ordered some brushes from ELF for $1/ea, too. I haven't used them enough yet for a verdict, but for the price, I figured I didn't have much to lose if they're not good. If I don't like them for make up, I'm sure I can find another use for them and feel good about paying more for better makeup brushes.


----------



## StellaMaris (Sep 30, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Stella Maris, it looks good to me  You're very pretty :smitten:





Miss Vickie said:


> Stella Maris, you look lovely. I have no idea what you're talking about with spotty skin or dry or oily bits. You look really pretty, not overly made up at all.



You are both very sweet, thank you :blush: Well I defintely have very spotty skin and my nose is always very oily, at least after 2-3 hours with make up. I think I probably choose wrong pics because they do not show my skin correctely. Or my eyes/brain are not working correctly... I also think the tone I had on when I took the pics was much too pale. When is a foundation too pale? Are there any rules?

But I guess I just have to try and experiment a bit with the tones as I want to buy a big pot of my fav stuff soon so I will have to choose.. *sighs*



LillyBBBW said:


> Stella you ever try putting moisturizer on your skin when it's wet? Right after you wash your face put some moisturizer on it while it's still wet, then blot dry with a towel. Seems to be *just* enough for combination skin. Better than nothing and without that heavy feeling.


That is a very good idea, I will definetely try this next weekend! (Always messing around on weekends)



Friday said:


> Stella, you do need good brushes to make the most of the EDM mineral foundations. The best place to buy those is on the EDM site. Their brushes are the highest quality I've ever used (so soft!) and their prices are a fraction of say a Mac brush or even the ones I bought several years ago at the Beauty Supply store. $10 US max. Can't beat it.
> I think the foundation you have on in those pix is perfect. You look lovely and I don't see any spots, just lovely, creamy, Irish skin.


I so hope you are right. I just do not trust brushes.. I am used to really work liquid foundation into my skin into the pores. But will a brush do that, better than a sponge? I am curious.. I will try it! EDM will make a fortune haha. 

Any ideas for blushes? Which color should I use? Eye make up suggestions also welcome. Or any good pages for beginners? 

Another general question: Should eye make up match my clothes or shouldn't it? I heard it shouldn't but normally I do try to match it a bit.

Thank you!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 1, 2008)

StellaMaris said:


> You are both very sweet, thank you :blush: Well I defintely have very spotty skin and my nose is always very oily, at least after 2-3 hours with make up. I think I probably choose wrong pics because they do not show my skin correctely. Or my eyes/brain are not working correctly... I also think the tone I had on when I took the pics was much too pale. When is a foundation too pale? Are there any rules?



For me a foundation is too pale when it makes me look washed out or "ghosty" as I call it. It's a fine line since I have really pale skin to begin with with a very florid nose and cheeks from roseacea. So for me, if I put enough on sufficient to cover those areas, I feel paler but I'm not. I'm just not RED!  There are a couple of translucent powders that you can put on over your foundation to give you a little color. Viki's creation is one which is nice if you're not into using bronzers, which I'm not. I just apply them lightly all over my face and neck and it adds just a hint of color.

I have to tell you, for the spots, you'll love applying the concealer with a damp brush. It makes a HUGE difference for me. I can cover my spider veins and everything. And if you have oily skin, the rice powder works great for absorbing that before you put on the foundation. I'm really happy with the way I finally came up with for applying EDM. It makes a huge difference and lasts all day. Yesterday I worked 13 hours straight, running around like a crazy woman, and I still had eye shadow on and good foundation coverage by the end of the day. Nice, huh?



> But I guess I just have to try and experiment a bit with the tones as I want to buy a big pot of my fav stuff soon so I will have to choose.. *sighs*



I haven't yet bought a big size of anything except the tinted silk finishing powder which I love. I'm using the fair medium intensive foundation color and I like it well enough. I just don't wear make up every day so I will probably have this for months before I go through it all. 



> I so hope you are right. I just do not trust brushes.. I am used to really work liquid foundation into my skin into the pores. But will a brush do that, better than a sponge? I am curious.. I will try it! EDM will make a fortune haha.



The problem with using sponges for powder foundation is that you lose more in the sponge than on your face. Brushes are really the best way to apply this stuff. You buff it on in a circular motion to work it in. You won't have the same total "mask like" (as I call it) coverage as you get with liquid, and it will feel a lot lighter like you're not wearing anything. But give it time and once it's set it should give you complete coverage. The brush will allow a more even application of the foundation than a sponge can.



> Any ideas for blushes? Which color should I use? Eye make up suggestions also welcome. Or any good pages for beginners?



The forums on EDM have good suggestions and often people post pictures, too. I go between three blushes: weekend getaway, plum dust, and theme park which I just got and really like. I tend toward peach colors but the plum dust is nice, too. For eye shadow I started by just getting the sample kit of ten of various colors and both light and dark. I've now gotten *gulp* three (!) kits so I have an obscene number of eye shadow colors in peaches, plums, pinks, and browns, greens and tan.



> Another general question: Should eye make up match my clothes or shouldn't it? I heard it shouldn't but normally I do try to match it a bit.



Well, when I wear pinks or purples I don't wear browns or tans or coppers. But when I wear grey or brown I will wear copper colors (I LOOOOOVE Oasis and Cypress) with some green because I have green eyes. Mostly I wear a lot of pink and purple so my pink and purple colors get a real work out.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried the WetnWild brand? In specifically, their eyeshadow? I know its like kinda cheap.. but I was wondering? 

I need to buy some new eyeshadows. I know I dont like my eyeshadows too drastic of a color. Does anyone know where I can get one of this big eyeshadows thingie with like a lot of colors... you know what I'm talking about? I hope so...lol. Preferbly (sp) if its cheap in money but good in quality.... 

Thanks!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 6, 2008)

Never tried their eyeshadows. I do use their lipstick or the $1 kind from Dollar General. Can't go wrong for $1. I can't use their blusher anymore cuz I am allergic to it & have to use the hypo allergenic stuff. So I usually use the Maybelline that is hypoallergenic cuz it is cheaper than other hypoallergenic brands...


----------



## Friday (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you checked out some of EDM's most recent shades Vick? Purple seems to be the color this year and the have everything from silvery, pale purples to deep, gorgeous, smoky purples and even a rich, lucious, taupe-y, chocolate purple if that makes any sense. I'm wearing three of them here. Jasmine Tea, 3rd Place and Laptop.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 6, 2008)

StellaMaris said:


> Wow Vickie, thanks for your helpfull instruction!
> 
> I already had a quick look at the forum but didn't find something suitable but I will have a clooser look or start a thread myself.
> 
> ...




Aww you look so pretty


----------



## supersoup (Oct 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Has anyone ever tried the WetnWild brand? In specifically, their eyeshadow? I know its like kinda cheap.. but I was wondering?
> 
> I need to buy some new eyeshadows. I know I dont like my eyeshadows too drastic of a color. Does anyone know where I can get one of this big eyeshadows thingie with like a lot of colors... you know what I'm talking about? I hope so...lol. Preferbly (sp) if its cheap in money but good in quality....
> 
> Thanks!



the neutrals one is out of stock right now, but says they'll have them by the middle of this month...

http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=122

i've not purchased one of these myself yet, but i've heard nothing but good things and i've seen good reviews on them. for the price, it may be worth checking out for yourself!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> at first i just emptied out chapstick tubes (easy to disassemble & disinfect, good to practice with) until i got the hang of it, then i strted buying empty ones at a local store (zenith supplies in roosevelt, for any locals), and i'm about to place a bulk order from this place:
> http://rusticescentuals.com/lip_balm_supplies.html
> i just can't decide between the gold ones and the tall and skinny black ones. suppose i could just get both.
> yeah i'll do that.



I've ordered some stuff from them and it appears my package is lost in the mail. I hope they can track it down, I was really looking forward to trying out the creme de menthe flavor oil.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

supersoup said:


> the neutrals one is out of stock right now, but says they'll have them by the middle of this month...
> 
> http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=122
> 
> i've not purchased one of these myself yet, but i've heard nothing but good things and i've seen good reviews on them. for the price, it may be worth checking out for yourself!



TY TY TY TY TY!!!!!!!!!!! This is awesome. I'm going to have to order it as soon as my ass gets some money!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 10, 2008)

Friday said:


> Have you checked out some of EDM's most recent shades Vick? Purple seems to be the color this year and the have everything from silvery, pale purples to deep, gorgeous, smoky purples and even a rich, lucious, taupe-y, chocolate purple if that makes any sense



You enabler, you!  I already have too many shades of purple, so I'm not going to indulge but you're right. They're quite lovely. I went with some of the darker ones we talked about when I was down there, but I haven't had the time or guts to try them out. Soon, though.


----------



## Friday (Oct 11, 2008)

Too many purples? Blasphemy! 

I still stay the Jasmine Tea is a must have. :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 12, 2008)

Friday said:


> Too many purples? Blasphemy!
> 
> I still stay the Jasmine Tea is a must have. :happy:



Hmmm, jasmine tea you say? I'll have to check it out. ENABLER!!! Get thee behind me, Satan!  

Oh and hey, on another note, I love my eyelash extensions. It's been over a month and they're holding strong and look lovely. I just can't get a good picture of them but I'll keep trying. One of our dental assisting students is an esthetician and she thought they were real, baby. How cool is that?


----------



## Friday (Oct 13, 2008)

Now come on. If I was really evil I'd tell you to checkout...
http://www.fyrinnae.com/

or

http://www.dreamworldminerals.com/home.html

THAT would be evil.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 13, 2008)

Friday said:


> Now come on. If I was really evil I'd...



MUST NOT click link. Must NOT click link. Must not CLICK LINK. 
I clicked the link :doh:

Bad Friday!

Tracey xx


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 13, 2008)

You know, contrary to popular belief, the devil does _not_ wear Prada. She wears purple. As in eyeshadow. And her name is Friday.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an eye liner question. 

I purchased some eye liner (liquid) because I wanted a bolder eye liner, more of a goth look. Well in my attempt to use this stuff I realized that either A: Something is wrong with my skin or B: something is wrong with the make up...it would only "bead". My face was clean dry and oil free...I even washed it again to make sure.

Any how...

Is there something I am missing in trying to get that more bolder eye liner look? Can anyone offer any suggestions? What type to use and how to apply it. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, since I am sort of make up retarded.

Any how, the one I bought was covergirl I think, liquid eyeliner.

Help...
Thanks


----------



## Friday (Oct 14, 2008)

No experience with liquid liners so I'm no help kitty, sorry.



> Bad Friday!



And you other two? When I'm good I'm very good, but when I'm bad? I'm better!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I have an eye liner question.
> 
> I purchased some eye liner (liquid) because I wanted a bolder eye liner, more of a goth look. Well in my attempt to use this stuff I realized that either A: Something is wrong with my skin or B: something is wrong with the make up...it would only "bead". My face was clean dry and oil free...I even washed it again to make sure.
> 
> ...



I've been a user of liquid eyeliner (LI) exclusively for over 20 years. I've never heard of eyeliner beading? Do you mean like clumping or being too thick? Oil doesn't usually have any effect in the application of LI though it will make it easy for the eyeliner to rub off or run. Anything other than that would mean you've got a bum vial and should return it or throw it out.

ETA: Right now I have completely sold my soul to MAC Fluidline. If my house were on fire I would snatch it up before I escape. It's expensive and you have the buy a brush for it and keep the brush clean, etc. For some people that's too high maintenence but it's worth it worth it worth it if you love that goth look especially. 

Before I used that I was loyal to L'Oreal Liquid Eyeliner. This would be my second choice for liquid eyeliner.


----------



## Red (Oct 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've been a user of liquid eyeliner (LI) exclusively for over 20 years. I've never heard of eyeliner beading? Do you mean like clumping or being too thick? Oil doesn't usually have any effect in the application of LI though it will make it easy for the eyeliner to rub off or run. Anything other than that would mean you've got a bum vial and should return it or throw it out.
> 
> ETA: Right now I have completely sold my soul to MAC Fluidline. If my house were on fire I would snatch it up before I escape. It's expensive and you have the buy a brush for it and keep the brush clean, etc. For some people that's too high maintenence but it's worth it worth it worth it if you love that goth look especially.
> 
> Before I used that I was loyal to L'Oreal Liquid Eyeliner. This would be my second choice for liquid eyeliner.



Yup, what she said ^ :happy:

MAC Fluidline + an angled, non stubbly brush = excellent application and very neat results. 

I also use my fluidline on the bottom inner lid of my eye, smudging it on with a soft small brush. It stays put longer than any pencil I've ever used. Good stuff and worth the money, just make sure you don't leave the lid off for too long as it will dry out.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 14, 2008)

man i think i might be the only broad on earth who feels this way, but i couldn't _stand_ MAC fluidline. i found the black ('blacktrack' was the one i had, i think. i gave it away a while ago) to be really weak, like more of a grey unless you went over the line a million times (therefore, in my case, screwing up your initial line), and like all the other gel liners i've tried (stila, bobbi brown, etc) the stuff hardened and dried up into an unusable little cake of pointlessness after about 8 weeks. and yes i kept the jar sealed and everything. 
also i didn't notice anything special about the wear - it melted off at about the same rate as most other liners i've used. 
i WILL say that it never gave me puffeyes or stung or anything like that, which is more than i can say for a lot of liquid liners (i'm looking at you with bloodshot eyes, prestige). 

at the end of the day (more like couple of years), after trying basically everything i've come across, i've settled on l'oreal lineur intense, or lancome artliner. the former if' i'm broke, the latter if i'm re-purchasing with christmas cash or a tax return. it's tough to justify spending THAT much on a liquid liner, since it's not something i wear every day - more of a special occasion thing. 

as for advice on which someone else should try, it's hard to give because different liners will (duh) work differently, from person to person. my best advice is to register on makeupalley, do a few searches for 'liquid liner', and read until your eyeballs fall out, looking for reviews which address your specific requirements for a liner (hypoallergenic, bulletproof, certain kind of brush, etc).


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've been a user of liquid eyeliner (LI) exclusively for over 20 years. I've never heard of eyeliner beading? Do you mean like clumping or being too thick? Oil doesn't usually have any effect in the application of LI though it will make it easy for the eyeliner to rub off or run. Anything other than that would mean you've got a bum vial and should return it or throw it out.
> .





No, it bead like water droplets. Instead of going on smooth it would just sorta, well "separate" it was strange.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> No, it bead like water droplets. Instead of going on smooth it would just sorta, well "separate" it was strange.



Okay, sounds to me like it was watery? In any event the stuff was no good. I wouldn't use it again.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 15, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Okay, sounds to me like it was watery? In any event the stuff was no good. I wouldn't use it again.




Yeah, difinitley watery to the 10th degree....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 15, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Yeah, difinitley watery to the 10th degree....



Yes, it's not supposed to have that consistency. Maybe the stuff is old and the moisture has separated from the pigment color or the whole formulation is sub par or it has been submerged in water at one point and the pruduct damaged. Liquid eyeliners as a whole are not produced to be that way. You might want to try another brand.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 16, 2008)

I finally got around to taking some pics. 

Before - no makeup at all, which is how I usually ended up looking by noon with my previous foundation. The after is me at the end of a work day with only a light touch up to my eye make up for the picture. The EDM is a god-send to me. 

View attachment 51711


I'm wearing Sunlight concealer under my eyes, Fairly Light Original Glo foundation, Vicki's Radiant Creation Blush, and Bedtime Story/Wildflowers for eye shadow.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 17, 2008)

I can put on makeup & hours later it wears off & looks like I have none on. I wonder what is a good way to keep it on for hours? Most of the time I wear just blush & lipstick. I save base makeup & eyeshadow for special stuff...


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

ok..help to all you wonderful make up artists out there... I've been looking at the gorgeous works in the pictures and all I can say is stunning.. Sasha.. wow love your work!
I've been looking at videos and am trying to get into doing my makeup *yay* I was on EverydayMinerals and wanted to order a kit but i don't know if i'm a warm or a cold (whatever that means) lol and what colors using your expertise would be good for me to order for my eyes, figured I'd start there first! Thanks in advanced! 
Here's a pic to give you an idea. 

View attachment me out 2.jpg


----------



## Friday (Oct 19, 2008)

You can order multiple free sample kits as long as you place each order separately. First Class postage would be $3.13.

I would start with 1 each cool, warm and golden (all in Original Glo):
Warm - Tan
Golden - Medium Deep
Cool - Deep Tan
Blush - Deep Wine
Concealer - Peach or Intensive Tan (slightly heavier coverage which it doesn't look like you need)

If those don't work, go back for another batch. If you end up with multiple free samples, try mixing. They are supposed to be introducing some new, darker shades, before the end of the year I think.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 20, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I finally got around to taking some pics.
> 
> Before - no makeup at all, which is how I usually ended up looking by noon with my previous foundation. The after is me at the end of a work day with only a light touch up to my eye make up for the picture. The EDM is a god-send to me.
> 
> ...



Joy, you're gorgeous! With and without make up. But the make up definitely accentuates your eyes, which are very very lovely. And I love that Wildflowers eye shadow. It's such a nice, flattering and flexible color.



phatfatgirl said:


> ok..help to all you wonderful make up artists out there... I've been looking at the gorgeous works in the pictures and all I can say is stunning.. Sasha.. wow love your work!
> I've been looking at videos and am trying to get into doing my makeup *yay* I was on EverydayMinerals and wanted to order a kit but i don't know if i'm a warm or a cold (whatever that means) lol and what colors using your expertise would be good for me to order for my eyes, figured I'd start there first! Thanks in advanced!
> Here's a pic to give you an idea.



You're beautiful! You look so pretty without make up, I'm not sure how we could improve on nature. Your skin looks really warm to me, though, so you might start there if you really feel you want something, and maybe just a tiny bit of blush to accentuate those gorgeous cheekbones. But really, just a little eye shadow and eye liner is all I'd put on you. You seem to be blessed with excellent bone structure and lovely skin. Lucky girl!


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 20, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I finally got around to taking some pics.



You look gorgeous - especially because the of the plaits! I wear my hair like when I'm in the house alone and it never fails to make me feel (and act!) like a little kid...

Tracey xx


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 20, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> You look gorgeous - especially because the of the plaits! I wear my hair like when I'm in the house alone and it never fails to make me feel (and act!) like a little kid...
> 
> Tracey xx



Thinks it's cute how you call braids "plaits". It's so quaint. (Please don't be mad!)


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 20, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thinks it's cute how you call braids "plaits". It's so quaint. (Please don't be mad!)



Thinks it's cute how you call plaits 'braids" Lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> You're beautiful! You look so pretty without make up, I'm not sure how we could improve on nature. Your skin looks really warm to me, though, so you might start there if you really feel you want something, and maybe just a tiny bit of blush to accentuate those gorgeous cheekbones. But really, just a little eye shadow and eye liner is all I'd put on you. You seem to be blessed with excellent bone structure and lovely skin. Lucky girl!



Agreed! Also I wouldn't bother with the stuff at EDM. None of it will match you. Everything I ordered from there was so far off I may as well have smeared cigarette ashes on my face. As far as minerals go, my sister seems really happy with Bare Minerals but I didn't really like it on me. I don't like it on her either. Looks dirty. Could be just her color choice though.

I've been looking at Philosopy The Supernatural and want to try it. I've been blown away by their skincare line and have been looking into more of their stuff. The reviews for the Supernaturals are very good so far. I will probably order before the end of the month.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 20, 2008)

i love false eyelashes. a lot.


----------



## Friday (Oct 21, 2008)

*Don't look Vickie and Tracey!!!*


Anybody tried Pure Luxe yet? Gorgeous shadows, shockingly fast shipping and $1 samples. I hope the woman doesn't bake because her '1/8 teaspoon' samples are 3 to 4 times that. Her cakes and cookies would never turn out. :happy:

http://pureluxecosmetics.com/home.php


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Agreed! Also I wouldn't bother with the stuff at EDM. None of it will match you. Everything I ordered from there was so far off I may as well have smeared cigarette ashes on my face. As far as minerals go, my sister seems really happy with Bare Minerals but I didn't really like it on me. I don't like it on her either. Looks dirty.  Could be just her color choice though.
> 
> I've been looking at Philosopy The Supernatural and want to try it. I've been blown away by their skincare line and have been looking into more of their stuff. The reviews for the Supernaturals are very good so far. I will probably order before the end of the month.



I love love love Supernatural. I've used many mineral foundations, includingBare Minerals and EDM, but this one has been my fave so far. It find it doesn't irritate my skin like Bare Minerals does and I like the application. Any time you've seen me, I've been wearing the Supernatural.

I also love Philosophy's skin care. Purity and Hope in a Jar are great. I've been lazy about my using them both lately, I've been using Oil of Olay's pre-moistened face cloths but I need to get back to using a moisturizer especially with the harsh winter season approaching. Hope in a Jar absorbs really quickly into the skin and doesn't leave me feeling greasy and I don't think there is a better cleanser out on the market than Purity.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 25, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i love false eyelashes. a lot.



I do too, but I suck at applying them.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 26, 2008)

totally late to the party, but i'm checking out EDM now.

foundations: golden-golden fair, cool multi-tasking neutral, olive-olive fair
blush: wake up call
foundation: mint color corrector (SO excited to see how this works!)

:happy:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 26, 2008)

about the EM mint concealer: a LITTLE goes a LONG way. and you might not be too excited about it when you first get it, but keep it around until you order another sample kit with a more flesh-toned concealer sample. 
like if i were to just dab the mint concealer onto a red spot and cover with foundation, once my foundation settled onto my face (mineral foundations all take a few minutes to oxidize and...like meld with your skin), it'd look like i had a glob of toothpaste on my face where my zit once was. 

which is why when i got my first sample of it was pretty bummed out. 

but then later i figured out how to make it work for me, and now it's indispensable. 
basically i do a layer of foundation, then a realllllly thin layer of mint over any redness, and follow immediately with a normal amount of EM concealer (i use multi-intensive). let that sit for a minute, then do a final thin dusting of foundation to blend it all together. 


and like i say to everyone trying EM for the first time: DO invest in their flat top foundation brush, ASAP. you really can't even tell how the foundation works unless it's applied properly, and a regular fluffy powder or blush brush is not going to work, and you'll waste a lot of product with it flying all over the place. 
you need a dense, synthetic kabuki-type brush.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 26, 2008)

This would be my "I don't know what to do today" look.







And it's all cheap makeup.
ahaha


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 27, 2008)

elle camino said:


> about the EM mint concealer: a LITTLE goes a LONG way. and you might not be too excited about it when you first get it, but keep it around until you order another sample kit with a more flesh-toned concealer sample.
> like if i were to just dab the mint concealer onto a red spot and cover with foundation, once my foundation settled onto my face (mineral foundations all take a few minutes to oxidize and...like meld with your skin), it'd look like i had a glob of toothpaste on my face where my zit once was.
> 
> which is why when i got my first sample of it was pretty bummed out.
> ...



Thanks for this info about the mint, Elle...I had given up on it. I'll have to give it another shot, now.



And thank you to Bea and Vickie for their sweet comments.:wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 30, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I do too, but I suck at applying them.



i love them. i bought some super cheap pairs and practiced for a few days, wearing them every day. easy peasy. and the duo adhesive that mac sells is the best, and you can get it at drugstores. that shit does not move, but it isn't uncomfortable.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 30, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i love them. i bought some super cheap pairs and practiced for a few days, wearing them every day. easy peasy. and the duo adhesive that mac sells is the best, and you can get it at drugstores. that shit does not move, but it isn't uncomfortable.



I have some duo adhesive somewhere...and some lashes. SIGH. Guess I'll have to practise.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 31, 2008)

I have to admit one of my favorite things about halloween is ALL the fake eyelashes that they sell. I buy all the ones I can get and then im set for the year. I bought some recently and they are black feathers for the lashes. I'm thinking about trying those out tonight. I will report back with pictures!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I have to admit one of my favorite things about halloween is ALL the fake eyelashes that they sell. I buy all the ones I can get and then im set for the year. I bought some recently and they are black feathers for the lashes. I'm thinking about trying those out tonight. I will report back with pictures!



agreed on all fronts. i got some that are normalish with long wispy black feathers for the outer lashes. so rad.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I hate dressing up, and thus, Halloween, but the one thing that got me excited was fancy eyelashes. And then I realized that I wear glasses, so what's the point.

If I EVER find contacts that work for me, I'm so on that shit. I'm too dykey at times to love makeup a lot, but just queer enough to love the outlandish shit. (Will wear them with my cross-dresser pumps)


----------



## intraultra (Oct 31, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I hate dressing up, and thus, Halloween, but the one thing that got me excited was fancy eyelashes. And then I realized that I wear glasses, so what's the point.
> 
> If I EVER find contacts that work for me, I'm so on that shit. I'm too dykey at times to love makeup a lot, but just queer enough to love the outlandish shit. (Will wear them with my cross-dresser pumps)



Just wondering, why don't contacts work for you? I had trouble with contacts because my eyes would always get super dry and I couldn't stand them more than a couple hours, even if I put in drops. I have the Acuvue Oasys ones now and they are MUCH improved.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I hate dressing up, and thus, Halloween, but the one thing that got me excited was fancy eyelashes. And then I realized that I wear glasses, so what's the point.
> 
> If I EVER find contacts that work for me, I'm so on that shit. I'm too dykey at times to love makeup a lot, but just queer enough to love the outlandish shit. (Will wear them with my cross-dresser pumps)



PSH.

just buy eyelashes that curl up, not out. i wore several pairs with my glasses when i was doing them for practice with no issues.

sexayyy.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 31, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE false eyelashes and I'd wear them every day if I could. I try to limit my expenditure on them and fail hopelessly... My latest treasures are these. The are by Shu Uemura and cost a fortune and no, I probably wont ever wear them, but my life feels just a little bit brighter and shinier for knowing that I own them 

Tracey xx 

View attachment eyelashes.jpg


----------



## katorade (Nov 1, 2008)

I am a makeup whore. I have a hard time not going into Mac when I pass by. Working across from one was torture. It got so bad that the girls working there would actually come over and tell me when they'd get new stuff.

One great tip I learned from a makeup artist friend was how to de-clump and separate your lashes. I have always hated using those combs because I think the do an even worse job sticking lashes together. I've also used the clean mascara wand, but a lot of times it just removed the mascara.

This is when she showed me the fan brush. The type used for painting. You can even use it to apply mascara and it results in a lovely, thick, feathery set of lashes. A clean one will help distribute product evenly rather than leave you with those weird, spidery looking lashes that look like hair plugs. Best part is that you can pick up a cheap one for just a couple of dollars at Michael's. Make sure it's synthetic, though.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Just wondering, why don't contacts work for you? I had trouble with contacts because my eyes would always get super dry and I couldn't stand them more than a couple hours, even if I put in drops. I have the Acuvue Oasys ones now and they are MUCH improved.



Constant dryness is def a problem, plus a slight astigmatism. The last eye doc said that I should probably be able to find contacts that work, but I've tried 3 different kinds over the last few years and nothin'. I'll check on Oasys and any new improvements next time I go. I'd LOVE to have that versatility.


----------



## Friday (Nov 2, 2008)

If you have a current prescription AFG, take it to Costco*. I just got a new pair of gas permeables for $74. I know they have several brands and styles and astigmatism shouldn't be a problem. I have a fairly bad astigmatism and have been wearing contacts since '79.

*The nice thing about Costco? If the lenses don't work for you they'll take them back.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

I finally ordered some EDM make-up! I used and loved my free samples months ago, but still had two containers of liquid foundation I thought I should use before ordering any EDM.

This is me using EDM Start to Finish Rice Powder in Fair, EDM Golden/Golden Fair Intensive Foundation, and a Sonia (something) blush from Target in Flamingo Pink, on my eyes I'm using EDM Diary (kind of sparklie purple), blended with a light brown non-EDM shadow in the crease, and a light cream colored non-EDM highlighter. Also using intensive light under-eye concealer, L'oreal Color Juice lip gloss in Candy Apple, and some cheap Maybelline mascara. Looking at the pics, I see I need to spend more time blending!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 4, 2008)

TFG, you're adorable. The make up suits you. The colors look really good on you, and you did a nice job with your application.

And isn't diary wonderful? I love that color!


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey everyone! This was taken last week after i'd done myself up. I had a ton of fun doing it and i hope you like it! 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> TFG, you're adorable. The make up suits you. The colors look really good on you, and you did a nice job with your application.
> 
> And isn't diary wonderful? I love that color!



Thanks, Vickie! I love the big, soft brush application and keeping my hands mostly clean (still get powdery, but at least I can brush that off). It still takes longer to apply with more steps than the old method, but I like the end result.



Malarkey said:


> Hey everyone! This was taken last week after i'd done myself up. I had a ton of fun doing it and i hope you like it!



Very striking (and pretty), Malarkey. Are you using Everyday Minerals make up too? If so, I'd love to know what color eye shadow you're using.


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I hate dressing
> 
> up, and thus, Halloween, but the one thing that got me excited was fancy eyelashes. And then I realized that I wear glasses, so what's the point.
> 
> If I EVER find contacts that work for me, I'm so on that shit. I'm too dykey at times to love makeup a lot, but just queer enough to love the outlandish shit. (Will wear them with my cross-dresser pumps)



Euuugh, we never did get round to doing that make-up session in Boston. Next time we meet, soon hopefully, you will be first on my list.




-DISCLAIMER-
AFG asked, I didn't offer honest. I am _so_ not one of those mua's that bully people into _'makeovers'_, HATE that phrase btw!


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 5, 2008)

Red said:


> AFG asked, I didn't offer honest. I am _so_ not one of those mua's that bully people into _'makeovers'_, HATE that phrase btw!



Lol - I'll take any amount of bullying you want to dish out and you can call it anything you like but please, Do me! Do me! Do me! Do me!

Tracey xx


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Lol - I'll take any amount of bullying you want to dish out and you can call it anything you like but please, Do me! Do me! Do me! Do me!
> 
> Tracey xx



Haha...fancy being 'done' in Blackpool, I promise I'll be gentle with you? 


I'll bring my brushes, you bring your face!


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 5, 2008)

Red said:


> Haha...fancy being 'done' in Blackpool, I promise I'll be gentle with you?




Oooh yes please, bring it on!

Note to the Committee... Should the slogan 'Get done in Blackpool' be on the advertising campaign? Just a thought...

Tracey xx


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 6, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks, Vickie! I love the big, soft brush application and keeping my hands mostly clean (still get powdery, but at least I can brush that off). It still takes longer to apply with more steps than the old method, but I like the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> Very striking (and pretty), Malarkey. Are you using Everyday Minerals make up too? If so, I'd love to know what color eye shadow you're using.




Nope. Im a MAC girl. Though im not a snob and don't mind trying other brands if i like 'em. If you wear MAC i can tell you the colours if you'd like :happy:


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 6, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks, Vickie! I love the big, soft brush application and keeping my hands mostly clean (still get powdery, but at least I can brush that off). It still takes longer to apply with more steps than the old method, but I like the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> Very striking (and pretty), Malarkey. Are you using Everyday Minerals make up too? If so, I'd love to know what color eye shadow you're using.




Nope. Im a MAC girl. Though im not a snob and don't mind trying other brands if i like 'em. If you wear MAC i can tell you the colours if you'd like :happy:


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 6, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks, Vickie! I love the big, soft brush application and keeping my hands mostly clean (still get powdery, but at least I can brush that off). It still takes longer to apply with more steps than the old method, but I like the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> Very striking (and pretty), Malarkey. Are you using Everyday Minerals make up too? If so, I'd love to know what color eye shadow you're using.




Nope. Im a MAC girl. Though im not a snob and don't mind trying other brands if i like 'em. If you wear MAC i can tell you the colours if you'd like :happy:


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 6, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks, Vickie! I love the big, soft brush application and keeping my hands mostly clean (still get powdery, but at least I can brush that off). It still takes longer to apply with more steps than the old method, but I like the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> Very striking (and pretty), Malarkey. Are you using Everyday Minerals make up too? If so, I'd love to know what color eye shadow you're using.




Nope. Im a MAC girl. Though im not a snob and don't mind trying other brands if i like 'em. If you wear MAC i can tell you the colours if you'd like :happy:


----------



## Friday (Nov 6, 2008)

Ooops. Something hiccuped there.

You've got great peepers Malarkey.


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Malarkey, 

can I just say you remind me of the Actress who plays Callie Torres in Greys Anatomy? Lol, I think she's so pretty and theres something about you that reminds me of her.

Apologies for the hijack!

Tracey


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 6, 2008)

I love make up... i usually just slap it on and wear it heavily and bold. People have said i pull it off well and tastefully...  I dunno...

A few different colours...


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 6, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Malarkey,
> 
> can I just say you remind me of the Actress who plays Callie Torres in Greys Anatomy? Lol, I think she's so pretty and theres something about you that reminds me of her.
> 
> ...



Thank you Friday! 

Well, BeaBea........i think she is pretty as well, so thank's. I've never gotten that before.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2008)

View attachment makeupp60.jpg



I am a Mac girl I guess. I tried the mineral make up and I hated it. It was really messy I found going on.
I think that I prefer the coverage that only foundation can give.

I am thinking about getting permanent eyeliner on my eyes, as applying it is getting harder for me now, as my hands are weak.

I also like the idea of less time with the daily make up application routine etc.

My friend has had it done and it looks fantastic. You wake up with make up!

I think you need to be careful who you choose to do it though. I want it to look natural and subtle. I do not want to look like one of the drag queens from "Priscilla Queen Of The Desert"

Any thoughts? Any of you had it done?


----------



## Red (Nov 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 54458
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Any of you had it done?




I know a few people who have had it done. I really like it when it's done well on the eyebrow, with the use of various shading it looks great as a 'filler' to sort out natural gaps in shape. If done well it's very hard to spot, even up close. Eyeliner for definition also looks good, but you already know to make sure its not 'overboard' as it can look too glam for daytime. I subtle line of definition is great and can be used as a base for other smoky looks when you do fancy having some make-up applied. Make sure the colour isn't too dark and ask to see a few examples of how black has turned out on various skin tones if possible as it can go a little greenish on some. As for lips, please don't do it. I have yet to see perm make-up lip liner on anyone that looks good. Its always too dark, slightly too far out and makes the wearer look like they permenantly forgot to reapply their lipstick. Stick with a good tinted balm, something soft and easy to apply without any added definition needed, and much nicer for your lips too! (liplines are a massive telltale sign of aging, don't mess with it as it will look 'worn' and age you over time).

As for getting any myself, well I'm tempted to on my brows as I rock the natural 'slightly green' look that some redheads are blessed with. Its nowhere near my haircolour so can look a little weird. I went through massive phases of tinting, plucking and pencilling but I kind of like the natural, full brow look for now, so I just brush a little shadow and vasaline on when I fancy a bit of definition. I think any other tattooing on eyes/lips would look too obvious as I'm so pale.

I had a student once in my class who had one perfectly applied eyebrow and one natural, she'd been at a beauty show and they needed a volunteer, the idiots only did one and she couldn't afford the other done too, so she now has to fill the natural one in daily to make it work. Luckily for her it was quite light in colour, but still- what sort of coyboys/(girls!) do this to someone?! 


Good luck Shosh, post pictures and please, remember to do your research!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for all that valuable info Red! I appreciate it.

I am only considering getting my eyes done. I was thinking a shade of brown as I have brown eyes. Or should I get black?

I do like the designer "Smoky" look, but you are right, it may be too much for daytime effect.

I would not get my eyebrows or lips done. I have pretty big lips, but I really do not wear lipstick much, only lip gloss sometimes.

I want the look to be subtle and not like a circus clown.

The clinician who is doing my Fraxel laser treatment is an expert in skin care and make up etc, so she will be able to give me a recommendation regarding who to go and see with the most qualifications and experience.

I will be very very choosy about who does it, and I will expect to see many examples of their work. I will take my time before making the decision to go ahead with it, and a lot of consultation regarding my needs will take place.

I have two more treatments to go with the Fraxel laser, so I will look to have it done next year some time after the treatments have finished, and a few months have elapsed.

I just really wanted to hear from anybody here such as yourself Red, or others who have had it done, and if they would recommend it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 30, 2008)

oy, i would really have to know someone for years and trust them completely, in order to let them near my eyeballs with a tattoo gun. i know the ones they use for makeup are thinner than normal ones, but it's still mechanical needles stabbing you in the face, right over your EYE. and if they screw up the line they'll have to make it thicker and blah blah etc. 
gulp.
the idea of permanant eyeliner is appealing, though. but yeah - i'm way too squeamish for all that.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 2, 2008)

Found a new product that I love. I'm a massive sucker for funky new things when it comes to makeup. I saw an ad in a magazine for these. They are called Nic's Sticks by OPI. They looked pretty straight forward and cool, but they could be crap so I went on an adventure to find some. I bought Expression of Love color only because the one I wanted, Cram For an Exam, was sold out. 

Anyway, I love it, its fun, not messy, the brush doesn't dry out like I thought it would. The first coat goes on a little light, but it dries fast so you can apply a second coat soon after.  So if anyone is interested check out the site. They have a little area you can choose your skin tone and nail length and try on the colors. It also says where these are available.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 2, 2008)

Those look cool, Sasha! Did you get the topcoat one, too, or is it okay without it? The brush doesn't dry out/get gummy between uses? How amazing!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 2, 2008)

So far it has no dried out. But yeah the top coat I think would make it have that nice glossy look. But Im not one for being picky so I didnt pick that one up.


----------



## Malarkey (Dec 5, 2008)

So, i just got new pigments (green's and blue's) from MAC. I dont usually use them but was playing around a bit and came up with this. (Hope you can see detail and colour in the photo) 

View attachment myspacejenna.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay...HELP!!! I did some shopping this weekend and purchased Smashbox's Sheer Focus Tinted Moisturizer for days when I still want to feel put together but don't need a totally "beat mug". Anyway, I was skeptical at first because I wasn't sure if medium or dark would suit me. Alot of times makeup companies just don't get it when it comes to AA skin and I've had a helluva time finding a tinted moisturizer that didn't just come in two shades of beige. 

So, long story short the saleswoman applied the tinted moisturizer and I loved it. But silly me forgot to buy a foundation brush...while she was applying the product to my face she was telling me that I'll use less product, it's more sanitary than using sponges, you know the usual selling point run down...

What I'm wondering is what brands are good? I was just looking on Sephora's website for brushes and I'm kinda stumped. Other than the brushes I have for my Bare Escentuals...I've got nothing. 

Help me....help me, please. :blush:


----------



## Tooz (Jan 25, 2009)

MAC. MAC 187, mmmmkay. BEST BRUSH EVER.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 25, 2009)

Do any of you use Kiehl's stuff? Do you have to buy that stuff full-price from dept stores if so? Just wondering.

I feel like such a grasshopper in this thread....hehhe.


----------



## katorade (Jan 25, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Okay...HELP!!! I did some shopping this weekend and purchased Smashbox's Sheer Focus Tinted Moisturizer for days when I still want to feel put together but don't need a totally "beat mug". Anyway, I was skeptical at first because I wasn't sure if medium or dark would suit me. Alot of times makeup companies just don't get it when it comes to AA skin and I've had a helluva time finding a tinted moisturizer that didn't just come in two shades of beige.
> 
> So, long story short the saleswoman applied the tinted moisturizer and I loved it. But silly me forgot to buy a foundation brush...while she was applying the product to my face she was telling me that I'll use less product, it's more sanitary than using sponges, you know the usual selling point run down...
> 
> ...



Ash, you might take a look at http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm . They're mail order, but their products have been compared to that of companies like Mac for a fraction of the price, which would give you a lot of leeway to play with brushes to find the right one for you.

As for foundation, you have several choices. The old affordable standard is the sponge, which will do a good job of applying a product sheerly and evenly, but it also sucks up a ton of product (it IS a sponge, after all). They can also be expensive in the long run since they are disposable (which is a must, not an option, as they can harbor bacteria).
Then there's the classic flat, synthetic foundation brush, will typically look like this (note, the following pics are just examples, not my actual recommendations):




The bristles should be dense, but the shape should be fairly flat. They're great for liquid foundations and a fuller coverage. They do a good job of even coverage but can sometimes be streaky and require smoothing out of the product after application.
The new-comer to the scene is the stippling brush (aka dual fiber, aka skunk brush, etc.) This is they type of brush Tooz is referring to:




This brush has been an instant hit with both artists and novices alike. It's easy to use, can be cleaned, and can transition between liquid, powder, and mineral cosmetics. They are actually a blend of (typically) goat hair and synthetic fibers, allowing the multiple uses. They create a more "airbrushed" finish to the face with a very little bit of product and do both application and blending fairly well. You tap or stipple liquid product on, then swirl/buff it into the skin. For powders, it applies very sheerly as the synthetic fibers blend them out more than apply them, so while it's not as great for matte coverage, it does very well with bronzers and highlighters, dark or bright blushes, mineral makeups, or sheer applications. If you want to try one for both liquid and powder application, I suggest buying more than one, as you shouldn't use it for both simultaneously (powder after liquid, for instance) and you would have to wash it between the two and dry it. Who has the time? 

Its biggest con can be the price, especially when buying multiples, which is why I suggest buying a cheaper yet sturdy version of the brush type to begin with. If you like it, you can always upgrade if you feel the need to, but I have yet to find a problem with many of my cheaper brushes when compared to the more expensive ones.

Personally, most days I just use my fingers, especially since I use tinted moisturizer, which allows for a more carefree application anyway. My fingers also absorb NO product, lol.


----------



## Cors (Jan 25, 2009)

Tooz said:


> MAC. MAC 187, mmmmkay. BEST BRUSH EVER.



I second this! I don't use foundation, just tinted moisturizer and occasionally MAC Strobe Cream and the finish is amazing.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 26, 2009)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Found a new product that I love. I'm a massive sucker for funky new things when it comes to makeup. I saw an ad in a magazine for these. They are called Nic's Sticks by OPI. They looked pretty straight forward and cool, but they could be crap so I went on an adventure to find some. I bought Expression of Love color only because the one I wanted, Cram For an Exam, was sold out.
> 
> Anyway, I love it, its fun, not messy, the brush doesn't dry out like I thought it would. The first coat goes on a little light, but it dries fast so you can apply a second coat soon after.  So if anyone is interested check out the site. They have a little area you can choose your skin tone and nail length and try on the colors. It also says where these are available.



I saw those when i was out today. I picked up a couple. A pink and red one. I also picked up a Sally Hansen version. I hope they work well since it's such a pain to find a few minutes to do my nails anymore! Thanks for posting about it!


----------



## Friday (Jan 27, 2009)

Everyday Minerals also has some great brushes for insanely low prices.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Friday is right. I do love their brushes.  And they're cheap! And soft! And pretty!

Okay so I have to complain about my mascara and ask for help. I had lash extensions for awhile which were pretty but I don't have the time or money to go in for fills. So screw that. I'm back to mascara. But I have fairly oily skin and even waterproof mascaras end up smudging under my eye by the end of my shift.

Suggestions??? I don't need it to stay on forever, but jeez, more than six hours would be nice.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 31, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Friday is right. I do love their brushes.  And they're cheap! And soft! And pretty!
> 
> Okay so I have to complain about my mascara and ask for help. I had lash extensions for awhile which were pretty but I don't have the time or money to go in for fills. So screw that. I'm back to mascara. But I have fairly oily skin and even waterproof mascaras end up smudging under my eye by the end of my shift.
> 
> Suggestions??? I don't need it to stay on forever, but jeez, more than six hours would be nice.



Wish I knew the answer. I stopped putting mascara on my bottom lashes because of the runny problem. Also I noticed that sometimes mascara on the bottom makes my eyes look smaller.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wish I knew the answer. I stopped putting mascara on my bottom lashes because of the runny problem. Also I noticed that sometimes mascara on the bottom makes my eyes look smaller.



See, mine even smudges from the upper lashes. It's crazy. I may try just tinting them which would at least make them darker, but the tint doesn't last long and they're not only light colored but thin and short.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2009)

Try using silica powder or setting powder on the lid near your lashes. Coastal Scents has silica powder for cheap. Any oil-absorbing powder should be helpful. Also, I hear Urban Decay Primer Potion is great for people with oily lids. You don't have to use eyeshadow with it if you don't want.

hth.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Try using silica powder or setting powder on the lid near your lashes. Coastal Scents has silica powder for cheap. Any oil-absorbing powder should be helpful. Also, I hear Urban Decay Primer Potion is great for people with oily lids. You don't have to use eyeshadow with it if you don't want.
> 
> hth.



Actually that does help. I have some of the EDM rice powder. I think I'll focus a little around my eyes, see if that helps! Thanks!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 1, 2009)

OK, played with my makeup the other night and this is what came out. 



... please ignore tacky bra strap.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2009)

BigCutieSasha said:


> OK, played with my makeup the other night and this is what came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ... please ignore tacky bra strap.



I know you didn't ask me but I don't particularly care for those colors. The purple and gold together kinda remind me of a bruise that's healing. You're good at putting it on though, damn.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 1, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> See, mine even smudges from the upper lashes. It's crazy. I may try just tinting them which would at least make them darker, but the tint doesn't last long and they're not only light colored but thin and short.



you could tint them, then use a clear mascara to make them look fuller. That way even if the mascara runs you won't worry about black smudges.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2009)

I FOUND it!!! I was reading about some kind of additive used to treat glaucoma that has the added side effect of growing lashes. A company put it in an ointment and sold it but the FDA found out about it and put a stop do it. I hear a company out of the UK has sought approval to release a version of the product in the US. It's written about in this article though it seems very expensive. Probably not as expensive as getting extensions though.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2132576.ece


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 1, 2009)

BigCutieSasha said:


> OK, played with my makeup the other night and this is what came out.



Gorgeous as usual Sasha, I would kill for your eyeliner skills! As well as the makeup though, can I just give you a WOW for how shiny your hair is?!? Whats your secret?

Tracey xx


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 1, 2009)

What colors did you use on your eyes?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 2, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Try using silica powder or setting powder on the lid near your lashes. Coastal Scents has silica powder for cheap. Any oil-absorbing powder should be helpful. Also, I hear Urban Decay Primer Potion is great for people with oily lids. You don't have to use eyeshadow with it if you don't want.
> 
> hth.



UD's Primer Potion is great if you aren't allergic to it.
I've tried many primers and have yet to find one that doesn't make my eyes red, itchy, and watery.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I am booked in to have permanent top and bottom eyeliner and lash enhancement done.
The woman who will be doing it has been doing it for 25 years, and is a leading micropigmentation specialist.
I have to wait for 9 weeks for the first of my two appointments in April, which just shows how in demand this woman is. People fly in from all over Australia for her to do their permanent makeup. She is a real artist, and can make your permanent makeup look really natural.


I am going to have cocoa brown eyeliner applied. I will have two appointments, the first of which takes about three hours to tattoo the eyeliner on top and bottom.
I then have to come back for a perfecting session a month later.

I have chosen to do this as I have weakness in my hands and it is getting harder for me to apply makeup now.
I also like that the makeup will not run or smudge, and that you can look your best all the time.
You can also cut down on the time it takes to apply makeup.

I will post pics of it after it has healed and settled down.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some pics of permanent makeup

View attachment 950065.jpg


View attachment 2320.jpg


----------



## Friday (Feb 22, 2009)

The brow and liner look good but I think the lip liner would be a mistake, especially for me.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Friday said:


> The brow and liner look good but I think the lip liner would be a mistake, especially for me.



Yeah. I would not get my lips done. I do not need my brows done, so I am just going to get the eyeliner, and a very natural look at that.


----------



## Friday (Feb 22, 2009)

The eyebrow one intrigues me a bit. My brows are fairly well shaped but getting lighter and ashy. My only fear is that as I got older and the hair got sparser the tattoo would become and obvious rather than natural looking thing. And I always chew/lick lip stuff off so I'd always look 'lined' so I'm SOL there.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Friday said:


> The eyebrow one intrigues me a bit. My brows are fairly well shaped but getting lighter and ashy. My only fear is that as I got older and the hair got sparser the tattoo would become and obvious rather than natural looking thing. And I always chew/lick lip stuff off so I'd always look 'lined' so I'm SOL there.



I will ask Suzanne, what she thinks regarding the eyebrows for you S, when I see her.
She is an absolute specialist in this field. She travels overseas a lot, and she has her own training institute.

She is absolutely the best there is here in Australia, and I am happy to wait more than two months for my appointment.

I did a lot of research, and I wanted the best practitioner. Yes I will pay more, I could get it done cheaper elsewhere, but that is irrelevant to me. I wall pay for the best there is.

Suzanne also happens to practice out of the same clinic where I had the Fraxel laser treatment on my face, so I know of their professionalism from the start.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2009)

Good for you Susannah. I'm sure it would look lovely on you.  I don't wear makeup every day. I enjoy the process of transformation and being a show stopper. I like going in to places where there are people I know, they look and then do a double take. I like going from frumptastic to fab in a BIG way. For me that's thrilling else I might go get tattoo'd too. It would save a bundle on cosmetics. 

I've been feeling very discouraged about my hair. There is spotting of silver in the front on my left that I think ages me beyond what I'd like it to. My hair is very short right now but when it gets longer and fuller I think the silver in the front might be very striking so I choose to leave it alone for now. But right now I feel very un-glam.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 22, 2009)

Lilly, you could have polka-dotted hair and you'd still be glam. I've seen you both with and without makeup, and not once have I failed to be completely struck by your loveliness. Your beauty is just that striking. I mean that quite sincerely.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 22, 2009)

I can relate on the silver streak of hair. I am getting way to gray & have a silver streak near the front. When I wear my hair in a bun or updo, it looks like i have darker blonde hair ont op of the gray. I hate it but some folks seem to like it on me. Hang in there...


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Good for you Susannah. I'm sure it would look lovely on you.  I don't wear makeup every day. I enjoy the process of transformation and being a show stopper. I like going in to places where there are people I know, they look and then do a double take. I like going from frumptastic to fab in a BIG way. For me that's thrilling else I might go get tattoo'd too. It would save a bundle on cosmetics.
> 
> I've been feeling very discouraged about my hair. There is spotting of silver in the front on my left that I think ages me beyond what I'd like it to. My hair is very short right now but when it gets longer and fuller I think the silver in the front might be very striking so I choose to leave it alone for now. But right now I feel very un-glam.



Yeah I have started to see a few stray grey hairs on myself here and there.

They say if you pull one out, ten more come to it's funeral! Lol!

My sister started getting grey hairs when she was 26, so to have only a few at 38 I am not doing too badly.

You are beautiful anyway Lil.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 27, 2009)

I played around with pink eyeshadow as I do. 





T'was fun!


----------



## Red (Feb 27, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> I played around with pink eyeshadow as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is brilliant, I love the colours with your skintone. Now go sew a matching dress girlie, that would be HOT!


----------



## Friday (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you checked out some of the colors at Mad Minerals Sasha?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 27, 2009)

Friday said:


> Have you checked out some of the colors at Mad Minerals Sasha?



I havent, but I checked them out and the shadow colors are awesome!! What a selection and amazing price. I might go broke there. lol Thanks!!

Red, my dress i just made matches pretty well actually. My next project will be a vest I think. Unless I find the perfect dress pattern for Jersey. But I'm glad you approve!


----------



## Tina (Feb 27, 2009)

Shosh, I've gotta see pics of you after -- even if it's just in PM, okay? Sounds like a great thing, in the hands of someone who really knows what they're doing. A disaster if they do not, as a woman I know experienced.


LillyBBBW said:


> I've been feeling very discouraged about my hair. There is spotting of silver in the front on my left that I think ages me beyond what I'd like it to. My hair is very short right now but when it gets longer and fuller I think the silver in the front might be very striking so I choose to leave it alone for now. But right now I feel very un-glam.


Lilly, I had a trip to the hospital not long ago, and a nurse there had a stripe of the prettiest electric cobalt blue hair I've ever seen. Her hair was straightened, not in a 'fro, and it looked great, but would have looked, I think, even better were she to have gone natural. White hair takes well to colors like that. After all, they have to strip the hair of color before applying it, so why not? 

Sasha, there's a high-end magazine at my stylist's in Montreal that is all about the artistry of makeup -- and I mean artistry, as in national contests. I thought of you as I looked through it last time I was there. Truly, truly amazing eye makeup designs. I can see you doing something like that.


----------



## Red (Feb 27, 2009)

Tina said:


> Sasha, there's a high-end magazine at my stylist's in Montreal that is all about the artistry of makeup -- and I mean artistry, as in national contests. I thought of you as I looked through it last time I was there. Truly, truly amazing eye makeup designs. I can see you doing something like that.



Make up Artist Magazine?

I love that mag, bloody expensive to get over here though. I love going to their make-up shows in London, always great for bargains, seminars and special guests. They hold one in Pasadena too if anyone's interested? I would love to go to one of the ones in the US as I'm pretty sure it would be so much bigger and better.

www.makeupmag.com


----------



## Tina (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, that must be it, Red. Gorgeous photography on nice paper stock. I grew up as an artist from childhood and yet still my makeup application sucks the big one. So I look at stuff like that and marvel. Hope I don't end up looking like I have two black eyes when I get my new Luire makeup in...






Oh, and what's that Brit movie about contestants in one of those contests with the way out hair and makeup? Blow Dry? I think that was it. Fun flick. Have you seen it? Only tangentially related to this, of course, but posting made me think of it.


----------



## supathick mami (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just noticed this thread and well I love makeup and as it was said in here a few times .. it is an art ! Some people think its just plain makeup but it is soooo much more than that . 

So I'm a makeup freak , I'm still learning but here are some pics of me and my learning makeup skills lol 


























Leila


----------



## supathick mami (Feb 27, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> I played around with pink eyeshadow as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it soooo pretty


----------



## katorade (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, you ladies KILL ME when you don't list the colors you've used. The lipstick/glosses in the past couple of posts especially. Grrr!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 28, 2009)

katorade said:


> Okay, you ladies KILL ME when you don't list the colors you've used. The lipstick/glosses in the past couple of posts especially. Grrr!



If this comment included my picture post, the lipstick is Wet'n'Wild 501B. I love the color, its very flirty. The eyeshadow was #85 from Barry M cosmetics that I got in england. Also the black eyeliner was liquid eyeliner from once again Wet'n'Wild. lol I dont spend much on my makeup so I am able to buy more of it. haha


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 28, 2009)

supathick mami said:


> Leila



I really like this one. The contrast of colors really works on you Leila.


----------



## supathick mami (Mar 1, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I really like this one. The contrast of colors really works on you Leila.


Thank you hunny


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

I found a website called www.videojug.com They have tons of make up tutorials..I watched some of them last night..they are really good.

I don't wear a lot of make up..but I want to do something with my eyes to mask my eye hoodies


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> Even though I play with makeup all the time and I consider it more of an art than a hobby I get stuck for ideas from time to time.
> 
> I was on youtube a while back and stumbled onto this girl from the UK who does makeup videos with step by step instructions for different looks. Panacea81. People can send in pictures of celebs and ask her to show them how to recreate the look and she does. Majority of her makeup is MAC (my personal favorite) but I am sure using other brands works as well too. This is a link to her page. Check it out if you are into makeup. It's a fun watch.
> 
> *snipped



She's the one I was watching on Videojug. She's awesome!


----------



## kinkykitten (Mar 1, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> OK, played with my makeup the other night and this is what came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ... please ignore tacky bra strap.



I love those colours! they look lovely together :happy:



MsSasha said:


> I played around with pink eyeshadow as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that is just AWESOME! That is a cute shade of pink also!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

Good Lord I just spent 2 1/2 hours reading this thread..lol

I'm trying to order the everyday minerals but having problems with the website.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm trying to order the everyday minerals but having problems with the website.



I have trouble with it too, it took me hours to get it to take my order. Do perservere though because the results with Everyday Minerals are definitely worth it!

Tracey


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> I have trouble with it too, it took me hours to get it to take my order. Do perservere though because the results with Everyday Minerals are definitely worth it!
> 
> Tracey



Ok..

I got the sample kit, an eyeshadow brush, the foundation brush and 3 eyeshadow samples.

I got face colors in the buff family. I normally get away with wearing "natural" color foundations normally so we'll see.

I'm excited..I needed a pick me up!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are my pics of me in make up:


This is me with just the basics, foundation, powder, blush, mascara, lips

View attachment 59529


This is me with liner, shadow..etc..I don't really like it
View attachment 59530


----------



## Tooz (Mar 1, 2009)

You have an awesome brow shape!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 1, 2009)

MM you have eyes to die for.Sometime less is more.
I keep it pretty basic.I scheduled a makeover at Ulta for next month so maybe a new look?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

Tooz said:


> You have an awesome brow shape!


Thank you!

I swear by covergirl clear mascara..I just sweep it on my brows.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

Tracii said:


> MM you have eyes to die for.Sometime less is more.
> I keep it pretty basic.I scheduled a makeover at Ulta for next month so maybe a new look?



Thank you 

I never thought about Ulta..DUH I get my hair done there..lol

speaking off..I need to get in..my gray is showing badly..lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like the last pic, Misty. Its very vavavoom.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I really like the last pic, Misty. Its very vavavoom.



Thanks Ash..and see..I don't like it..lol

I wonder if it's because I've only worn my makeup like that..maybe a handful of times in my life.

I just don't look like me..LOL


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Here are my pics of me in make up:
> 
> 
> This is me with just the basics, foundation, powder, blush, mascara, lips
> ...



I agree with Tooz. You have awesome brows hun! And i love the first pic you showed, your cheeks looks nice and sun kissed.  Lovely darling!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> I agree with Tooz. You have awesome brows hun! And i love the first pic you showed, your cheeks looks nice and sun kissed.  Lovely darling!



Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok..I think I'm a dumb ass. I got my makeup..and I don't know how to open it to use it..LOL

Do I take that clear little lid with the holes off? *sigh* lol

HELP?????


----------



## supersoup (Mar 8, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..I think I'm a dumb ass. I got my makeup..and I don't know how to open it to use it..LOL
> 
> Do I take that clear little lid with the holes off? *sigh* lol
> 
> HELP?????



no, leave that on, it's the sifter top, so you don't get too much makeup out at once.

leave the screw tip lid on, and tip a bit of the makeup out, unscrew the lid, then get some of the makeup on your brush. i use the lid to work the makeup into the bristles (swirling the brush). tap off any loose extra stuff, then buff it onto your face!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 8, 2009)

supersoup said:


> no, leave that on, it's the sifter top, so you don't get too much makeup out at once.
> 
> leave the screw tip lid on, and tip a bit of the makeup out, unscrew the lid, then get some of the makeup on your brush. i use the lid to work the makeup into the bristles (swirling the brush). tap off any loose extra stuff, then buff it onto your face!



I didn't realize there was a clear sticker..I posted on the website about my issue and someone clued me in..

I feel so dumb..LOL

Thanks Amanda


----------



## supersoup (Mar 8, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I didn't realize there was a clear sticker..I posted on the website about my issue and someone clued me in..
> 
> I feel so dumb..LOL
> 
> Thanks Amanda



haha, yeah that got me at first too!


----------



## Friday (May 5, 2009)

Sascha, Elle, have either of you tried Archetype cosmetics? They're slow on shipping but the shades are gorgeous.

http://www.archetypecosmetics.com/


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 5, 2009)

Youtube make-up tutorial queen Panacea81, aka Lauren Luke, now has her own make-up line. You can see/read all about it on her website: www.bylaurenluke.com. 

If I had the money, I'd buy several of the kits just to take the guess-work out of matching colors. I'm really pining for the "Vintage Glams" set. 

If anyone buys a kit, please report back. I'd love to know if it's quality stuff or not.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


>



Those colors look great!


----------



## Friday (May 6, 2009)

Have you seen some of these Lily? They seem quite dark although I don't know if maybe the ashy thing doesn't show you until you get it on...

http://www.alimapure.com/servlet/Pr...rue&pageWidth=350&hideCatDescriptionText=true


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 6, 2009)

Friday said:


> Have you seen some of these Lily? They seem quite dark although I don't know if maybe the ashy thing doesn't show you until you get it on...
> 
> http://www.alimapure.com/servlet/Pr...rue&pageWidth=350&hideCatDescriptionText=true



Thanks Friday. I've actually had some luck with a line form L'oreal called HiP. (high intensity pigments) A while ago they must have been having a sale or throwing them out or something because I bought two bottles of the stuff and never used them. Recently I opened one up and used it and it's a pretty good blend. It's Earthen #826, red undertone. 

Thanks for the tip on that website. The problem with buying things online is that my skin does have a reddish orange undertone. A makeup is going to look ashen on me without it and with the palettes displayed through pictures you can't really tell. Case in point: the color I have from L'Oreal doesn't look at all like the representation at the L'Oreal website. This L'Oreal color I have is a good blend for me so far.


----------



## Weeze (May 13, 2009)

Ok, so, this is a super de dooper long thread, and I don't have the patience to search for it.

Is that Urban Decay eyeshadow primer stuff worth it?


----------



## Cors (May 13, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Ok, so, this is a super de dooper long thread, and I don't have the patience to search for it.
> 
> Is that Urban Decay eyeshadow primer stuff worth it?



It works wonders for me! Much better than any other primer I have tried. Eye makeup stays put for hours even when I work out or go partying, and it doesn't irritate my sensitive eyes. It can be pretty drying in the beginning and make shadows harder to blend, but you'll get used to it. My only complaint is the packaging - be sure to cut your tube in half so you can access what the silly wand can't grab!


----------



## supersoup (May 13, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Ok, so, this is a super de dooper long thread, and I don't have the patience to search for it.
> 
> Is that Urban Decay eyeshadow primer stuff worth it?



yes, yes, yes, and yes.

i love it. i don't wear eye makeup without it.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 13, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Ok, so, this is a super de dooper long thread, and I don't have the patience to search for it.
> 
> Is that Urban Decay eyeshadow primer stuff worth it?



In a word: Yes


----------



## Friday (May 13, 2009)

You might want to check Makeup Alley. ELF (of all things) and a Revlon product both got higher ratings than the Urban Decay.


----------



## Teleute (May 14, 2009)

Dude.

I just discovered tinted moisturizer.

This is what I've been looking for FOREVER! I hate thick foundations that make my skin look weird, plus I have super fair skin and it's a bitch to find ones that match. This stuff blends SO well and feels really light, and makes my skin look all smooth and glowy and awesome, and even somehow manages to cope with the stupid red areas I get on my cheeks and nose (I have no idea how that works, because regular foundation can't make those blend in and it's so much more opaque, but this makes those red areas just look flushed and healthy instead of fire engine). Shinier than foundation, but with a little sheer mineral powder over the top... omg so happy! I feel way sexy today


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

Well I done went and did it! Yes I had my eyeliner permanantly tattooed on!
It looks incredible! It looks amazing. You would not know that it is tattooed on. I can cry and it does not smudge or run! I had black eyeliner done.

The lady did an amazing job of it, but then she has been doing permanant makeup for more than 20 years, and she is the best technician in Australia. She is booked out for months at a time.

I go for my second touch up appointment on the 29th, and then it will be complete.

I will post a pic after that.


----------



## Teleute (May 18, 2009)

Oooooh, that's awesome! That just takes all the hassle out of the makeup, haha... no fussing with getting it on perfectly, and no smudging it later. I definitely want to see pics


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Oooooh, that's awesome! That just takes all the hassle out of the makeup, haha... no fussing with getting it on perfectly, and no smudging it later. I definitely want to see pics



Yes you wake up with makeup.

She really did an amazing job. The lines are so exact and precise. 

I did it because I have weakness in my hands, and applying makeup was becoming too hard, but I also love the time saver factor.

You can swim, you can cry, nothing smudges it or makes it run. It looks perfect all the time. It lasts for up to five years. You can save so much money and time on makeup.

You can also apply a second color on top of the upper eyelid. So I have my permanant black, and then I have applied a green colored eyeliner above it, and it looks amazing!


----------



## Teleute (May 18, 2009)

Ohh, that's a good point... my mom has MS too, and she's given up on eyeliner (although she still does eyeshadow okay). Maybe I'll suggest this to her.


----------



## Cors (May 18, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Dude.
> 
> I just discovered tinted moisturizer.
> 
> This is what I've been looking for FOREVER! I hate thick foundations that make my skin look weird, plus I have super fair skin and it's a bitch to find ones that match. This stuff blends SO well and feels really light, and makes my skin look all smooth and glowy and awesome, and even somehow manages to cope with the stupid red areas I get on my cheeks and nose (I have no idea how that works, because regular foundation can't make those blend in and it's so much more opaque, but this makes those red areas just look flushed and healthy instead of fire engine). Shinier than foundation, but with a little sheer mineral powder over the top... omg so happy! I feel way sexy today



I have very red, splotchy sensitive skin and tinted moisturizer makes my skin look flawless and dewy! Never going back to foundation again. Which one did you get? My fave is Dr Hauschka's Toned Day Cream. 



Susannah said:


> Well I done went and did it! Yes I had my eyeliner permanantly tattooed on!
> It looks incredible! It looks amazing. You would not know that it is tattooed on. I can cry and it does not smudge or run! I had black eyeliner done.
> 
> The lady did an amazing job of it, but then she has been doing permanant makeup for more than 20 years, and she is the best technician in Australia. She is booked out for months at a time.
> ...



I bet she did a great job! I'm tempted by the idea of permanent makeup but have seen the black fade into green, purple, blue or red on others. Getting the best technician is something you can't skimp on for sure. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Friday (May 18, 2009)

My biggest issue is fickleness. I don't do the same color anything two days in a row except foundation.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 18, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Ok, so, this is a super de dooper long thread, and I don't have the patience to search for it.
> 
> Is that Urban Decay eyeshadow primer stuff worth it?



In my case, no. I'm allergic to it and it just makes my eyes water uncontrollably.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 18, 2009)

I bought one a few months ago. I caved in to peer pressure. 

I'm not impressed. Too expensive, the bottle sucks (you can't get it all out) and I think my $2.00 Cover Girl concealer stick always works better. So no, I don't think it's worth the money.

Drug store makeup works well and you save money. There is this young woman on you tube who does makeup reviews of drug store brands that she has used. I'm going to go get the link. I find her advice to be really accurate.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 18, 2009)

Here is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/user/MichellePhan

scroll down and look for, *On the go reviews*. She's really good.


----------



## stillblessed23 (May 27, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MichellePhan
> 
> scroll down and look for, *On the go reviews*. She's really good.



Oh wow Sandie she really is good! I have a friend who works for MAC so she is always downing drug store make-up...this is very helpful!


----------



## Shosh (May 29, 2009)

Well I had my second and final session of permanent eyeliner tattooing today.
It took about three hours.
Yes it certainly does hurt like a Mofo!
I shall wait a few days for the swelling etc to go down, then I shall take some pics and post them here.
I love permanent eyeliner. You can swim, you can cry, it does not smudge or run.
You look gorgeous all the time!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 30, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well I had my second and final session of permanent eyeliner tattooing today.
> It took about three hours.
> Yes it certainly does hurt like a Mofo!
> I shall wait a few days for the swelling etc to go down, then I shall take some pics and post them here.
> ...



Wow. I don't know how you did it. I would have been a big baby.


----------



## Shosh (May 30, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Wow. I don't know how you did it. I would have been a big baby.



Well women will go through extreme pain to look beautiful.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 30, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well women will go through extreme pain to look beautiful.



Pfft, not me.
I don't even tweeze my brows between waxing.


----------



## Shosh (May 30, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Pfft, not me.
> I don't even tweeze my brows between waxing.



That is my next thing. I need a brazillian and an eyebrow and lip wax. I will have those next week.
I think having those on the same day as the eyeliner tattooing may just be a little too much!
But then again, beauty is important. :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 31, 2009)

I got this last week and have not regretted the splurge once:
View attachment 64714

Kiehl's Cryste Marine Firming Eye Treatment. 
Really good stuff!! I hope I can make it last a very long time .


----------



## katherine22 (May 31, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yes you wake up with makeup.
> 
> She really did an amazing job. The lines are so exact and precise.
> 
> ...



Girl- I am getting this done. I put on my eyebrows and 4 hours later they are completely gone - as if I had been erased.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 31, 2009)

Susannah said:


> That is my next thing. I need a brazillian and an eyebrow and lip wax. I will have those next week.
> I think having those on the same day as the eyeliner tattooing may just be a little too much!
> But then again, beauty is important. :bow:



Brazillian?????? All I have to say is, "OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" LOL


----------



## Tracii (May 31, 2009)

I use the Merle Norman eye cream and its pretty good.Good for the forehead wrinkles too.Kiehl's I'll have to look for that.
Ulta carries a firming eye cream that rocks cant remember the brand but its like $120 bucks a bottle.If I'm going out I will head on over and pretend I'm testing it and work a few dabs in then go home and do the primer and make up.I'm so cheap sometimes.


----------



## Shosh (May 31, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Brazillian?????? All I have to say is, "OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" LOL



I am used to having them done now, so it is ok. I like how it looks.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 31, 2009)

Subscribing


----------



## Shosh (May 31, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Girl- I am getting this done. I put on my eyebrows and 4 hours later they are completely gone - as if I had been erased.



My friend Danielle has had her eyebrows done. They look amazing. Very natural, and it fixed the problems she had with shape and thickness.

My advice re permanent makeup is that you completely research all those who offer the services where you live, and you go with the most experienced and best practitioner.
The woman who did my eyeliner has been doing cosmetic micropigmentation ( Tattooing) for more than 20 years, and she has people who come from all over Australia and from overseas as far away as Italy, for her to do their makeup.
She is booked out for months in advance.

She is very expensive but I felt it worth it to have the best, most experienced person do it.

A good practitioner will also be very conservative and demand to only do what suits you at all times, namely they will not apply any trendy type colors etc, but go with the more subtle colors that are natural.

The right practitioner can make your makeup look incredible.

I am very happy with my eyes.

Good luck, and I cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 9, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> Found a new product that I love. I'm a massive sucker for funky new things when it comes to makeup. I saw an ad in a magazine for these. They are called Nic's Sticks by OPI. They looked pretty straight forward and cool, but they could be crap so I went on an adventure to find some. I bought Expression of Love color only because the one I wanted, Cram For an Exam, was sold out.
> 
> Anyway, I love it, its fun, not messy, the brush doesn't dry out like I thought it would. The first coat goes on a little light, but it dries fast so you can apply a second coat soon after.  So if anyone is interested check out the site. They have a little area you can choose your skin tone and nail length and try on the colors. It also says where these are available.



I bought these for my daughter and she loves them! Much easier to put on than regular nail polish and faster too.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 9, 2009)

Guess what girls? I have been selling Avon and having a lot of fun with it. I already have a few regular customers though friends and family.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 9, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Guess what girls? I have been selling Avon and having a lot of fun with it. I already have a few regular customers though friends and family.




There are several avon products i reallly like, if i was still over there, you could have been my avon lady


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

"on a blog i happened upon" said:


> Nordstrom is changing the logo on their makeup, so they’re selling everything or one dollar on line. The make-up line E.L.F. (eyes-lips-face) has been bought
> out by Nordstrom and will be re-packaged with the Nordstrom name on it. They are getting rid of the entire make up in the ELF packaging. They are selling everything for $1. You do have to pay shipping. They have everything powder, mascara, lipstick, a mineral line, brushes etc.
> 
> The website is http://www.eyeslipsface.com/shop.asp
> ...




I thought some of you might be interested in this good deal.


----------



## Jasminium (Jun 10, 2009)

Paul said:


> I thought some of you might be interested in this good deal.




I was going to jump on that, but apparently ELF isn't affiliated with Nordstrom.

http://about.nordstrom.com/help/our-policies/fraud-alert.asp?origin=srcontent

"06/18/08
Customer Alert  Unauthorized E-mails About eyeslipsface.com

Some of our customers have received e-mails from an unauthorized and unknown source regarding the website eyeslipsface.com. We have contacted the owner of eyeslipsface.com and determined that these e-mails are the product of a party unrelated to either Nordstrom or eyeslipsface.com.

Neither Nordstrom nor Nordstrom.com is affiliated with eyeslipsface.com or the e.l.f. product line. Nordstrom does not sell e.l.f. products."


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

Jasminium said:


> I was going to jump on that, but apparently ELF isn't affiliated with Nordstrom.
> 
> http://about.nordstrom.com/help/our-policies/fraud-alert.asp?origin=srcontent
> 
> ...


Sorry...the person who qouted the offer is a trusted friend so I thought it was real. My bad!


----------



## irish_redhead (Jun 21, 2009)

Not a happy camper with Everyday Minerals right now. 

They've been screwing up more orders lately. I NEVER got a response from customer service. My friend did, and was basically told it's her fault for ordering the wrong item. (No, actually, it's their fault for sending the wrong item... but they won't issue a replacement - which is a reusable compact they now offer - and they don't sell them seperately. 

So, she got bullshit responses. I got no response at all. ever. over the past year. 

I posted on their forum about the problem and yes - finally received a response. They accused me of starting drama, said people complained about the thread and took it down. I have all the posted responses mailed to me - there was support, and people saying the same thing happened to them. 

Oh, and we got told to ask politely for anything we need. WTF? We were polite. My friend was never anything but polite, friendly and diplomatic. 

I'm searching out an alternative now, and found someplace in Canada that sells the brushes CHEAPER TOO - in Canadian funds, and also a lot less money. I've got samples coming from 2 places in Canada as well. If I find another foundation I like, EDM can kiss my ass goodbye. If I can't - I'll place one final order and stock up on foundation (I'm good for life for everything else) then tell them to Fuck off. Several hundred dollars between the 2 of us, and they rip us off for a $5 item each, then tell us we're in the wrong for complaining.


----------



## katorade (Jun 22, 2009)

Paul said:


> Sorry...the person who qouted the offer is a trusted friend so I thought it was real. My bad!



AFAIK, most ELF products are a dollar anyway.


----------



## susan.h (Jul 23, 2009)

irish_redhead said:


> I'm searching out an alternative now, and found someplace in Canada that sells the brushes CHEAPER TOO - in Canadian funds, and also a lot less money. I've got samples coming from 2 places in Canada as well.


Irish_redhead, have you tried a line of mineral makeup called "Smink Cosmetics" from Tval Skincare? They are based in Newfoundland, I think they may have another store in Toronto - I'm not sure so don't quote me on that - I usually order online since I'm in Alberta.
Anyway, they were my first experience with mineral makeup and I will never use conventional foundation again! Wonderful customer service, really great products, and good prices. They don't carry brushes, but they have mineral foundation ($15.00 for full size - this has lasted me for 6 months - it's not half done yet), powder, blush, eyeshadow, and lipglosses. NO bismuth oxychloride! Yippee! They also carry a full line of natural skincare, haircare, etc. I have tried quite a few of their skincare items - they are wonderful.
I don't work for them, but I am a very happy customer!
Their website is: 
http://tvalskincare.com/home.php
Their forum:
http://forum.tvalskincare.com/
I do hope you check out their website - I am so glad I did!
For brushes, I've found Eco-Tools brushes from Wal-Mart. They are so soft, and work really well with mineral makeup.
Lastly, Everyday Minerals should be ashamed the way they treated you and your friend. I work in retail (family business) and you just don't treat your customers that way!
Sorry about the long post. Hope I helped a bit.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 27, 2009)

I found this website while looking for new make up website. I hope no one has post it. http://www.brush111.com/index.html
Awesome place specially if you are a MAC fan.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 27, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> I found this website while looking for new make up website. I hope no one has post it. http://www.brush111.com/index.html
> Awesome place specially if you are a MAC fan.



Buyer beware: that is all fake MAC.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 28, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Buyer beware: that is all fake MAC.



color me stupid, looks like real mac to me, with real mac prices, how can you tell?


----------



## irish_redhead (Jul 28, 2009)

susan.h - I'm actually really happy with the places I found as a substitute. Thanks for the link though, I may check them out in the future. 

Incidentally, EDM DID send me the brush they ignored me about for over a year - or, at least, a brush in lieu of the one they shorted me. It's not bad. My friend still has nothing though - and the funniest part is that she spends way more than I do there. 

I ordered samples from Blusche (www.blusche.com) and I was fairly happy with them - a little more matte than I like, but they carry the same brushes as EDM. Also, I ordered from Bellaphoria (www.bellaphoria.com) and loved the new eye colors I got, as well as the foundation - no mixing, no muss, no fuss - just bought a jar of the platinum and it's perfect on my skin tone. 

I also found a place on Etsy - LaLaBloom (http://www.lalabloom.etsy.com) - and got some wicked cool red and plum eye colors, an amazing lip gloss (my new favorite shade and texture/scent etc.), an eye base (so I don't have to use the shade stick anymore), and figured I'd try the mineral concealer stick and mousse/cream foundation. I like both, but they're a little heavy and waxy. I wouldn't wear them all over, but stipling with a concealer brush is perfect for extra coverage when I have a pimple or something. Absolutely THRILLED with their stuff. Also - I wanted to order a bunch of stuff, and LaLaBloom has shadow/brush combos etc. Rather than bothering with buying several items, I sent her a list of what I wanted and she did a custom kit listing for me, with an overall cheaper price - within an hour!. 

All are Canadian, all came really really fast and are great products. My makeup trunk is a LOT heavier now. 

I also grabbed the EcoTools brushes. I like my flat top brush for foundation, and my kabuki for finishing powder - but the Eco Tools are pretty great too. I got the travel kit, so it'll be perfect for on-the-go stuff. 

EDM pissing me off was probably the best thing for me right now! I've found a world of new shades and colors, and better customer service than I could dream of. And even though Bellaphoria, for example, is a little more than EDM was, the shipping is less, there's no USD/CDN conversion (except on Etsy), there's no customs hassles or charges (which sometimes happens cross border) and I received it the same week I ordered it. 

I also noted that the EDM foundations have progressively gotten smaller and smaller - they say that the weight was not accurate when they advertised 12g, but with the new jars it's less than 6g for the same price. The original weight couldn't have been that far off. Bellaphoria gave me a different size/shape jar, but it's actually got more in it. And again - no mixing involved. Bellaphoria's sample eye colors are smaller - but how much do you really need when you have several shades? I just moved them from the little clamshells, into my extra sifter jars from EDM.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2009)

Those are no where near real MAC prices Di. Brush111 got nailed as a fake while brazenly advertising on YouTube. All the products are knock offs made in China and heaven only knows whats in them. Half the stuff isn't colors or products that make still has if they ever offered them in the first place.

Here are some ideas for those that don't want to pay MAC prices for brushes (that would be me) http://specktra.net/forum/f167/those-you-cant-afford-mac-brushes-88881/ , and the 'nets are swarming with mineral makeup companies that will sell you products every bit as good as MAC for a fraction of the price and usually with inexpensive samples available. You can find a lot of comparison vids and reviews on YouTube. Some of my favorites for eye shadows in no particular order are Lumiere, Pure Luxe, Mad Minerals, Fyrinnae and Everyday Minerals. Yes, I have a slight addiction. :happy:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 28, 2009)

Friday said:


> Those are no where near real MAC prices Di. Brush111 got nailed as a fake while brazenly advertising on YouTube. All the products are knock offs made in China and heaven only knows whats in them. Half the stuff isn't colors or products that make still has if they ever offered them in the first place.
> 
> Here are some ideas for those that don't want to pay MAC prices for brushes (that would be me) http://specktra.net/forum/f167/those-you-cant-afford-mac-brushes-88881/ , and the 'nets are swarming with mineral makeup companies that will sell you products every bit as good as MAC for a fraction of the price and usually with inexpensive samples available. You can find a lot of comparison vids and reviews on YouTube. Some of my favorites for eye shadows in no particular order are Lumiere, Pure Luxe, Mad Minerals, Fyrinnae and Everyday Minerals. Yes, I have a slight addiction. :happy:



like i said, color me dumb...i would have thought i got a great buy, i am surprised M.A.C allows it, considering...thanks for answerig Friday Hugs..


----------



## Tooz (Jul 28, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> like i said, color me dumb...i would have thought i got a great buy, i am surprised M.A.C allows it, considering...thanks for answerig Friday Hugs..



Well, it's really hard to keep up with the sheer volume of fakes out there. I am at the point where I will ONLY buy MAC straight from the store. You cannot trust ANY sellers or EBay anymore.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> like i said, color me dumb...i would have thought i got a great buy, i am surprised M.A.C allows it, considering...thanks for answerig Friday Hugs..



Brand pirates have been around for so long. Nobody seems to be able to stop knockoffs much to the delight of people who like them - like me! Places like Paul Mitchell only distribute their products through salons so if you buy their products anyplace else you can be sure it's a knockoff or a resale of old merchendise. At least that's what they say.

Funny story about MAC. I never gave a crap one way or another about brand names and $100 mascara. I still don't but I _really_ like the MAC brushes. The quality of them just stopped me in my tracks so against my better judgement I purchased quite a few and it nearly made me homeless. I use them to put on my drugstore make up. :happy: I was staying at a hotel this past weekend for a choral concert I'm singing in and my sister came by and brought a friend with her. This friend is a music student and is super impressed that I'm like this superstar singer because she saw me perform a solo last year on a student pass. She was excited to meet me. I kept flagging her off saying, "NO! No, I'm totally dimestore - it was just a lucky break." I had my MAC brushes in the bathroom drying, one of them a rare brush I bought at the industry store in NYC and someone should probably do hard time for charging the price they did for it. She went in to use the bathroom and came out all excited. She said, ":smitten:THOSE ARE YOUR MAC BRUSHES IN THE BATHROOM, RIGHT!?!:smitten:" There was no stopping her at that point, she is convinced I'm this together person all because of some brushes and a lottery gig I had last year. Now I have to admit, it makes me feel kind of, "oooooh!" and now I want to buy more MAC brushes. It's a sickness.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 28, 2009)

Friday said:


> Those are no where near real MAC prices Di. Brush111 got nailed as a fake while brazenly advertising on YouTube. All the products are knock offs made in China and heaven only knows whats in them. Half the stuff isn't colors or products that make still has if they ever offered them in the first place.
> 
> Here are some ideas for those that don't want to pay MAC prices for brushes (that would be me) http://specktra.net/forum/f167/those-you-cant-afford-mac-brushes-88881/ , and the 'nets are swarming with mineral makeup companies that will sell you products every bit as good as MAC for a fraction of the price and usually with inexpensive samples available. You can find a lot of comparison vids and reviews on YouTube. Some of my favorites for eye shadows in no particular order are Lumiere, Pure Luxe, Mad Minerals, Fyrinnae and Everyday Minerals. Yes, I have a slight addiction. :happy:




I need to go makeup shopping with you lady! I'm in dire need and I always end up buying something and taking it home and not being happy with it. I have a ton of youtube vids bookmarked cuz I want to learn how to apply eye make up, maybe my daughter and I will watch them this weekend. Before I know it she's gonna be wanting to experiment with it anyway (already caught her shaving her legs, not once but twice!).


----------



## Tracii (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah there are a lot of fakes out there so beware.
I'm a Macy's girl for most of the stuff I use.MAC,Benifit,Lancome great products.
I've tried lots of the knock off stuff but I can't get the colors that work for me.It dosen't go on as well either.
Absolutely love the MAC brushes.The Benifit eyeliners are great too smudge proof and waterproof.
The girls at Macy's are great anytime I have a Q.they have an answer.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a question. Waterproof mascara, how the hell do you take it off?

Its great cuz it doesn't drip all over my face when I go swimming after work, but it also doesn't come off when I take my make up off at night and I end up practically ripping my lashes out trying to take the stuff off!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 28, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I have a question. Waterproof mascara, how the hell do you take it off?
> 
> Its great cuz it doesn't drip all over my face when I go swimming after work, but it also doesn't come off when I take my make up off at night and I end up practically ripping my lashes out trying to take the stuff off!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I have a question. Waterproof mascara, how the hell do you take it off?
> 
> Its great cuz it doesn't drip all over my face when I go swimming after work, but it also doesn't come off when I take my make up off at night and I end up practically ripping my lashes out trying to take the stuff off!



Best Non-oil based waterproof make-up removers that work without scrubbing. I've found two:


Philosophy "Purity Made Simple" cleanser - OMG, this stuff removes EVERYTHING. I absolutely loved this stuff the first time I used it. Removes the make-up, including the waterproof stuff, without stripping my face. Unfortunatley this stuff contains alpha hydroxy in small amounts. I am one of the few, the proud, the allergic so I couldn't use it long.
Summer's Eve Feminine Wash for Sensitive Skin - I discovered this gem by accident. It removes everything even better than Philosophy IMO. Cheap, gentle, non drying, non irritating, good for the whole body. I really love this stuff and my skin looks great.


----------



## irish_redhead (Jul 28, 2009)

I use Avon's "Effective" eye makeup remover. Damp cloth, little tab of the cleanser, and it takes off everything.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 28, 2009)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 28, 2009)

Do you ever crave salad after you've used that?


----------



## katorade (Jul 28, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


>



Ditto. I use the deep clean version, though. I've found that it doesn't leave as much of a greasy feeling behind. I've used Pond's for years on my entire face and it never causes me to break out and has always taken every pound of gunk off.


----------



## Cors (Jul 28, 2009)

I like Pond's, but it always stings my eyes despite my best effort to keep it out. 

I usually use jojoba oil.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I will have to give some of these a try. I've got evoo  at home so I'll have to give it a try tonight, can't do the ponds cuz it breaks my skin out!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 28, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Thanks ladies! I will have to give some of these a try. I've got evoo  at home so I'll have to give it a try tonight, can't do the ponds cuz it breaks my skin out!



EVOO does everything. It makes a great after-swim or pre-shampoo hair treatment, mix it with sea salt to make a great exfoliator, use it for shaving, makeup removal, on your elbows, everything. If it smells to you, grab some lavender essential oil to make it more pleasant.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

The oils are great. I used to get the cheapo 99 cent bottles of baby oil from the trial size bin and that worked fine. The only problem is that any oil I use gets in my eyes no matter how well I wash after. There's fog and my eyes are irritated. I couldn't stand it anymore which is why I love the stuff I mentioned. The oils are perfect if you're better at using them than I am.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 29, 2009)

Has anyone done their one chemical peel? 
I just did mine. I did a 2 layer with a 12 percent I am looking forward to the results.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I need to go makeup shopping with you lady! I'm in dire need and I always end up buying something and taking it home and not being happy with it. I have a ton of youtube vids bookmarked cuz I want to learn how to apply eye make up, maybe my daughter and I will watch them this weekend. Before I know it she's gonna be wanting to experiment with it anyway (already caught her shaving her legs, not once but twice!).



I buy all mine online. I _am_ the sample queen.  When I find one I think I can't live without I buy a full size. Miss Vickie's seen my makeup collection and it's grown since she saw it last...I'm too embarrassed to show it to anyone else. :blush: My sister gives me major shit but she has literally 10x's the clothes I do and they cost much more so  to her.

There is so much counterfeit stuff out there Diana that I don't think they can keep up and when it's coming in from offshore it's impossible to police.


----------



## fffff (Jul 30, 2009)

Just to give a testimonial, kat von d's makeup line at sephora is a-fucking-mazing. 

Her eyeshadow palette is the best palette I have ever owned. And I've already bought three tubes of lipstick from the collection. 

Could care less for the show but I would recommend the makeup to everyone.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2009)

fffff said:


> Just to give a testimonial, kat von d's makeup line at sephora is a-fucking-mazing.
> 
> Her eyeshadow palette is the best palette I have ever owned. And I've already bought three tubes of lipstick from the collection.
> 
> Could care less for the show but I would recommend the makeup to everyone.



I've decided to splurge on this for back to school make up. I love Kat Von D anyway but the makeup looks fantastic. I really want the True Romance Beethoven eyeshadow palette.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Has anyone done their one chemical peel?
> I just did mine. I did a 2 layer with a 12 percent I am looking forward to the results.



How's that chemical peel looking?


----------



## crayola box (Jul 31, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've decided to splurge on this for back to school make up. I love Kat Von D anyway but the makeup looks fantastic. I really want the True Romance Beethoven eyeshadow palette.



Haha I love this idea! I totally justified my new clothes as back to school necessities, but back to school makeup? What a novel idea, you just gave me a new excuse to head to Sephora. My bank account thinks you're evil but all I can say is thank you!!! 

P.S I've not personally tried the Kat Von D makeup but know it was reviewed on one of the makeup blogs that I love, so if anyone is interested in that or anything else about makeup: www.pursebuzz.com


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 31, 2009)

crayola box said:


> Haha I love this idea! I totally justified my new clothes as back to school necessities, but back to school makeup? What a novel idea, you just gave me a new excuse to head to Sephora. My bank account thinks you're evil but all I can say is thank you!!!
> 
> P.S I've not personally tried the Kat Von D makeup but know it was reviewed on one of the makeup blogs that I love, so if anyone is interested in that or anything else about makeup: www.pursebuzz.com



Hahaha I know I totally use 'back to school' as an excuse to buy literally anything.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 31, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've decided to splurge on this for back to school make up. I love Kat Von D anyway but the makeup looks fantastic. I really want the True Romance Beethoven eyeshadow palette.



I have the Ludwig one and it is worth every penny.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 1, 2009)

I love this makeup remover. It's oil-free but not drying.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 1, 2009)

I need to replace my MAC concealer and foundation. I've always bought them from Nordstrom or the MAC site but I figure there must be a cheaper source. Anyone know an less expensive place to buy MAC products?


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 1, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> How's that chemical peel looking?



Is actually looking pretty good. I started to peel yesterday. I have been taking pictures I'll post them later. I dint know that if you are really careful chemical peel are pretty easy to by yourself. As long as you follow the directions to the point. ^_^


----------



## Friday (Aug 2, 2009)

rainyday said:


> I need to replace my MAC concealer and foundation. I've always bought them from Nordstrom or the MAC site but I figure there must be a cheaper source. Anyone know an less expensive place to buy MAC products?



I'd be afraid to buy it from a less than reputable source Rainy. Too many fakes out there and who knows what's in them. Are you using liquid, powder or mineral foundation? I have a boatload of EDM samples if you want to try mineral foundation. I order a free sample kit in different shades every time just so I can offer them to friends. Most of them are the O-Glo which is their lightest formula but with your gorgeous complexion you wouldn't need much.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 2, 2009)

rainyday said:


> I need to replace my MAC concealer and foundation. I've always bought them from Nordstrom or the MAC site but I figure there must be a cheaper source. Anyone know an less expensive place to buy MAC products?



If you aren't wanting to buy MAC at MAC prices, I would work to find another brand-- third party MAC retailers are almost always fake.


----------



## Suze (Aug 2, 2009)

could someone recommend me a great lipstick/lipgloss hybrid?
(lipstick coverage with lipgloss shine)


----------



## katorade (Aug 2, 2009)

Suze said:


> could someone recommend me a great lipstick/lipgloss hybrid?
> (lipstick coverage with lipgloss shine)




It depends on what you mean by hybrid. Do you want a lipstick that's really sheer? Really glossy? Both?

L'oreal Colour Juice Sticks might be what you're looking for. They're very sheer and very glossy, but not sticky like lip gloss. I own the cherry freeze color and use it as a gloss over red lipstick during the winter, and use it as a "popsicle red" color during the summer. It's nicely lightweight without being dry. They also smell fantastic, kind of fruity. The only problem I have with it is that it's not very long lasting, but that's to be expected with something sheer and non-sticky. L'oreal is also not a cruelty-free company if you're concerned about that. I just recently found that out, so no more Colour Juice for me.

Another one to take a look at would be MAC's Slimshine Lipstick. Here's what they have to say about it:


> A new Lipstick combining creamy emolliency with a unique sheer colour pay-off. Finishes include cream, sparkling pearl and metallic. Provides the shine and moisturizing comfort of a gloss but with a smooth, non-sticky finish. Distinctive on and off. Comes packaged in its own stylish extra-long lipstick case.


I haven't had the chance to try any myself, but I have heard really good things about them.


edit: Either you edited or I'm a dumbass and didn't even see what you had in parentheses. D'oh.

If you want some extra coverage but still a lot of shine, look into MAC's amplified cremes or their cremesheen finishes. If you want something sort of demi-sheer, check out their lustre finishes. Almost all MAC lip products also have a nice vanilla-ish smell and neutral taste, which is nice.

Sorry it seems to be a MAC overload, but they're really one of the only companies I like when it comes to lip products, and I'm a gloss girl myself.


----------



## Cors (Aug 2, 2009)

Suze said:


> could someone recommend me a great lipstick/lipgloss hybrid?
> (lipstick coverage with lipgloss shine)



I love Chanel Glossimers (the Extreme sucks though), Stila Lip Glaze and Bloom Lip Glaze. Moisturizing, good coverage, decent lasting power and more importantly NOT sticky at all.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a concealer and foundation for very fair skin? I was so sad when I found that MAC didn't make anything light enough for me. I also have a more pinkish hue and most concealers seem to be too...yellowish?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Suze (Aug 2, 2009)

katorade said:


> It depends on what you mean by hybrid. Do you want a lipstick that's really sheer? Really glossy? Both?
> 
> L'oreal Colour Juice Sticks might be what you're looking for. They're very sheer and very glossy, but not sticky like lip gloss. I own the cherry freeze color and use it as a gloss over red lipstick during the winter, and use it as a "popsicle red" color during the summer. It's nicely lightweight without being dry. They also smell fantastic, kind of fruity. The only problem I have with it is that it's not very long lasting, but that's to be expected with something sheer and non-sticky. L'oreal is also not a cruelty-free company if you're concerned about that. I just recently found that out, so no more Colour Juice for me.
> 
> ...





Cors said:


> I love Chanel Glossimers (the Extreme sucks though), Stila Lip Glaze and Bloom Lip Glaze. Moisturizing, good coverage, decent lasting power and more importantly NOT sticky at all.



thank you both! i'll look into it


----------



## Crystal (Aug 2, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaha I know I totally use 'back to school' as an excuse to buy literally anything.




Girrrrrrrl, I do the very same thing. It's just another excuse to buy lots of cute things.

Today, I bought "Back to School lingerie." Haha.


----------



## katorade (Aug 2, 2009)

intraultra said:


> Can anyone recommend a concealer and foundation for very fair skin? I was so sad when I found that MAC didn't make anything light enough for me. I also have a more pinkish hue and most concealers seem to be too...yellowish?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



Bare Minerals makes some shades that are veeery fair and lean towards the pinkish side. Some people (like me) have a hard time wearing BM, though. It tends to get cakey on me, no matter how sheerly I apply it, and it gets naaaasty if I start to sweat in the summer. 

Have you looked at all of the MAC formulas? It sounds like you seem to like their brand, which is why I'm asking. I hate sounding like a fan girl shoving MAC down people's throats. They do have quite a few formulas, and people can get confused when they look at their coding system. NW is neutral warm, NC is neutral cool, but NW is meant for cool-toned skin, and NC is meant for warmer toned skins. Makes soooo much sense. Basically just think of it as "neutralize" rather than "neutral" and it makes it less confusing.

From your pictures, I can't tell if you're wearing foundation or not, but if you aren't, I'm just gonna go ahead and say that you need very little coverage because you have gorgeous skin! I wouldn't do anything more than a tinted moisturizer if I were you. I'm a pale girl as well, and I find that it's much easier to avoid the mask-look with a nice tinted moisturizer. You can also easily make one by mixing your moisturizer with liquid or cream foundation, which is what I do.


----------



## fffff (Aug 2, 2009)

I wear a lot of eyemakeup and I've used vaseline to take it off everyday for years. I would never use anything else.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 3, 2009)

so I lost my favorite lipstick and am now looking for a cheap replacement. It was 'chili' by MAC. It's hard to describe the color, sort of the hue of paprika, a browned down red-orange. I asked about a dupe on MUA but no can do. Also found something close at a local makeup store, but it didn't have brown in it.

Also, what are good neutral lipstick shades to wear? I tend to use mostly red, corals and fuchsia obviously not a sedate palette  I find nudes that make me look a corpse. if it helps, I have very dark brown eyes, with medium brown hair (mainly golden not red undertones) and fair skin. It's really hard for me to break away from very bright shades even if I blot them and wear them in a more understated way.


----------



## katorade (Aug 3, 2009)

I dunno if you're going to be able to find a cheap replacement. Finding a decent matte red in a warm tone is like holy grail hunting.

Maybe try NYX? They typically have a decent number of colors that you don't always find in cheaper brands. They also have a really good color payoff for being less than 4 bucks. Can't hurt to try!

I also look better in warmer reds, and my two favorite neutrals are Viva Glam V as a lipstick, and Ample Pink Plushglass as a gloss. I really, reeeeally suggest ample pink. I'm on my second tube. It's the only pink gloss I've found that just boosts my natural color without looking too tan or too baby pink. It gets me a lot of compliments.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks, already looked at nyx and couldn't find anything close. I found a cheap dupe for Russian Red, so maybe this time I need to suck it up, accept reality that no cheap version exists and buy a new tube of Chili. 

And,from the looks of photos, ample pink looks similar to lust. I already own the latter one.


----------



## katorade (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm, well, it's not the same shade of red, but I did find a red that I've found to be universally flattering on people. L'oreal's Red Rhapsody. It's one of the only reds I've ever found that looks good on me, and I've used it when doing other women's makeup when they've said that they've never been able to wear red. It always comes out slightly different on them, but always beautiful.

on me, with gloss:








on a friend of mine:






and here's viva glam V on me, although the frost in it makes it pale out a little in the flash:


----------



## Tooz (Aug 3, 2009)

VGV is my go to lipcolor. It is such a pretty rose with gold flecks when I wear it. LOVE it.


----------



## Cors (Aug 3, 2009)

katorade said:


> Hmm, well, it's not the same shade of red, but I did find a red that I've found to be universally flattering on people. L'oreal's Red Rhapsody. It's one of the only reds I've ever found that looks good on me, and I've used it when doing other women's makeup when they've said that they've never been able to wear red. It always comes out slightly different on them, but always beautiful.
> 
> on me, with gloss:



You're utterly gorgeous and the red looks amazing on you! 

I will keep a lookout for Red Rhapsody - hope it works with my Asian skin tone. I love NARS for intense matte reds and own quite a few but they can be so drying.


----------



## katorade (Aug 3, 2009)

The other girl pictured has Native American (Cherokee) in her blood and has equally hard skin tone to match as many asian skintones. As you can see, she looks gorgeous in it. Although I've found it's hard to make her look bad. Damn beautiful people.

P.S. Thank you!:blush:


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 4, 2009)

You look good there. Love that shade of red...


----------



## rainyday (Aug 4, 2009)

Belated thanks for the MAC answers. I guess I will shell out for the real stuff. I only go through 1-2 tubes a year, so I guess that's not too bad.

Katorade, I know you all are talking about lip stuff, but you have the most beautiful eyes too. Gorgeous.


----------



## Suze (Aug 13, 2009)

I was thinking about giving EDM a go again. The foundation powder didn't work out to well for me (I love how it looked- but my skin became insanely dry after a while.) so i'll be trying out some of the eyeshadows instead. 
Thinking about the following colors:
1. bubble tea 2. jasmine tea 3. room addition 4. starlit

Have anyone else tried any of these? Do you think they will suit me? (I'm a fair skinned, blue eyed, blonde hair kinda girl.)
If you have better suggestions than the colors i've picked out, just bring it!  

View attachment bubble tea.jpg


View attachment jasmine.jpg


View attachment room addition.jpg


View attachment starlit.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

I went a little crazy the other day and splurged on one of Kat Von D's eye shadow collections for Sephora and a tube of Urban Decay's eye shadow primer. I found a promo code to get a tube of Bare Escentuals Buxom mascara free too. I think it's just a sample size, but it's a big one. I have been the total drugstore/Target make-up shopper before, but I kept hearing good things about the Urban Decay eye shadow primer that I decided I HAD to order some. I've really been unable to wear eye shadow anymore without it settling into the crease of my eyelid, so I've been wearing mainly nude shadows, pencil liner and mascara only. I LOVE the UD eye shadow primer! I bought it in the champagne formula which lays out a frosty/shimmery light golden tone across the eye. This worn alone with just a light brown shadow could easily be my daytime work look (when I go back to work). After applying my new goodies this afternoon around 5pm and looking in the mirror now almost eight hours later, I can say I am very pleased.

I probably picked the wrong Kat Von D. set for myself (Beethoven) as it has a few too many darks and brighter colors that I will rarely wear, but we'll see. The application of these shadows/the blending, I feel a little awkward at, but I think if I watch a couple of pancea's youtube tutorials, I'll get a better hang of it. I definitely need some practice.

Here's a bad photo of what I put on right out of the box this afternoon. I muddied-up the eye shadow, tried to fix it, but not that successfully. I cut out the rest of myself because I had no foundation on and my skin was all blotchy. Pardon my brows too as I see now that I've got them on my screen, they could use some serious grooming/shaping.


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2009)

Doesn't look muddy, it looks smokey. Nice job.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Friday said:


> Doesn't look muddy, it looks smokey. Nice job.



Thank you, Friday. I think my problem with the primer is that it does grab the color so tightly that it's hard to blend the shadows. I'll have to read up on the primer and see what tips and tricks exist for it.


----------



## katorade (Aug 28, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thank you, Friday. I think my problem with the primer is that it does grab the color so tightly that it's hard to blend the shadows. I'll have to read up on the primer and see what tips and tricks exist for it.



Are you using a brush or sponge tip applicator? A brush will blend better, and use a dabbing motion rather than a swipe. 

Also, maybe try using less product at first and layering it. Dab the brush on the back of your hand before taking it to your eye. If you bake at all, think of it like sifting powdered sugar onto a dessert. The first "sift" is always heavy and clumpy while the ones that follow are more even. You want to get that first sift out of the way.

Also, I agree, it's a really pretty look. What color are your eyes? Your lashes are to die for.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm tempted lately to ditch the $6 eyebrow threadings and save up for some brow magic at Damone Roberts  salon. Part of me thinks this is totally crazy to spend so much when the $6 threading lady does a beautiful job. Although my brows are naturally very thick, the groomer has a decent arch to follow to get rid of stray hairs. Would you do it? I know a lot people pluck their own brows, but I'm horrible at it and leave it to others. how often do you all groom your brows? I go about every 40 to 50 days.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 20, 2009)

So I went a little wild today and bought some Hard Candy makeup. I got hot green radiant eye stick and some Eye Tattoo's. I cant wait to try out the eye tats. They could be awesome or really bad. Either way I am obsessed enough with makeup to give it a try. These are the types I got.





I also got some Telescopic explosion mascara by L'Oreal. The little brush on it has me curious.





I will post with updates of both!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Oct 21, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> So I went a little wild today and bought some Hard Candy makeup. I got hot green radiant eye stick and some Eye Tattoo's. I cant wait to try out the eye tats. They could be awesome or really bad. Either way I am obsessed enough with makeup to give it a try. These are the types I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those eye stickers look really friggin cool!! A friend of mine tried the ones from Sephora and they worked great! You MUST post pictures when you try these!!!


----------



## Tooz (Oct 21, 2009)

I have the tiny spiky ball mascara. I don't use it for anything other than getting the corners really, but it IS cute.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 21, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I have the tiny spiky ball mascara. I don't use it for anything other than getting the corners really, but it IS cute.



Same here! It's great to get those pesky little corners.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 27, 2009)

The mascara isn't too bad! It's a great idea of you want to get those little lashes like Ashley said. I like to combine it with regular mascara.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 27, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Same here! It's great to get those pesky little corners.



I have a terrible time getting the corners...may try it too.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 27, 2009)

Regarding the eye tats, a friend of mine showed me this site - seems intriguing!


----------



## irish_redhead (Nov 9, 2009)

It only took a year, but Everyday Minerals finally sent me the brush that I ordered in 2008 - and complained to them about not receiving for months. I was not impressed with their service after that. 

I'm in need of more finishing powder though - I loved the start to finish that I have, but I'm running low. I don't like the looks of their new formulas, so I'm looking elsewhere. 

I've got a couple of places locally that I'm interested in, and I've been buying my eye colours from other sources (highly recommend LaLaBloom on etsy - amazing colours and shimmer!)

I had high hopes for a new product showcased on a local show here called Dragons Den - it's Mistura Beauty's 6-in-1 makeup that supposedly takes the place of foundation, finishing powder, concealor, blush, eye color and lip color. Unfortunately, I haven't gotten it in 6 weeks, and their customer service is absolutely atrocious. I've seriously never experienced such bad communication, excuses and condescension before in my life (one woman who e-mailed to request a shipping date was told that she had too much time on her hands and was no longer a customer... no refund yet though.) So there goes that plan. I wasn't sure about the product anyway - I heard it looks really really dark if you don't put it on really lightly, and if you do use it lightly enough it still looks tanned (I'm really fair)... but it was worth a shot (though never again at $50 for a compact... seriously, what was I thinking?)

Honestly, I'm happy with my foundation from Bellaphoria right now - I just need something to replace my EDM finishing powder.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 22, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> I also got some Telescopic explosion mascara by L'Oreal. The little brush on it has me curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally got this and I LOVE it. I have a really hard time getting my lashes done with regular mascara wands. My lashes blond out at the ends, so that's really the only place I want darkening, and this is the first thing that's really allowed me to do it well. LOVE LOVE LOVE.


----------



## Tau (Dec 25, 2009)

katorade said:


> Hmm, well, it's not the same shade of red, but I did find a red that I've found to be universally flattering on people. L'oreal's Red Rhapsody. It's one of the only reds I've ever found that looks good on me, and I've used it when doing other women's makeup when they've said that they've never been able to wear red. It always comes out slightly different on them, but always beautiful.
> 
> on me, with gloss:
> 
> ...



Thanks for this - been looking for a red like this - I hope it looks the way I want it to look against my skin. The problem with a lot of make up shades is that they come out right on fair skin but often disappoint on darker skin. E.g below - the yellow shadow we used on the white model came up as gold on the black model -and its Mac which is one of the few make up ranges that really makes the colours I love. Does anybody have any suggestions on alternate ranges where colours like yellows and dark blues and reds come up vividly on dark skin? 

View attachment IMG_3094.JPG


View attachment IMG_5609.JPG


----------



## Tracii (Dec 25, 2009)

Katorade you look amazing as always.That is an awesome pic.Lips look yummy.
I'm going to try that ball thing too I can never get the corners like I want them.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried Glo Minerals?

My mother's best friend is a professional make-up artist. She is also trained in permanent make-up. She swears by this makeup and I received an eyeshadow for Christmas (in eggplant, not in the color pictured). I haven't tried it yet. Has anyone tried this?






http://www.glominerals.com/default.aspx


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 26, 2009)

Tau,

I have honestly no idea if this is any good, but I was watching make up tutorials and came across this site...maybe it would look good on darker skin?
BHCCOSMETICS

Oh... here's a review right off the front page 

_OMG ok so of course i was skeptical of the 120 palettes because me being african american, most eye shadows dont show as vibrant and last very long, But the BH cosmetics palette is both vibrant and long lasting. I recieved my order about 5 days after ordering and that was most likely because i ordered on a weekend , but even at that they shipped it out that very same night, i know this because i recieved a tracking number from not only bhcosmetics site but also ups. The box came right to my doorstep and had fragile stickers all over it which i was glad about. And there was so much bubble wrap. I actually decided to make a youtube review on this product because of my excitment and did a couple of swatches. And im sure that the viewers could see the excitment i had at how vibrant they turned up on my black skin. I love the palette , oh and by the way i bought the 120 palette 2nd edition because the colors seemed more warm on the site and the site does the palette no justice . up close and personal the colors are so gorgeous, i feel lk a kid in a candy store lol, every look i create will go in my look book, thank u BH cosmetics._


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 26, 2009)

Tau said:


> Thanks for this - been looking for a red like this - I hope it looks the way I want it to look against my skin. The problem with a lot of make up shades is that they come out right on fair skin but often disappoint on darker skin. E.g below - the yellow shadow we used on the white model came up as gold on the black model -and its Mac which is one of the few make up ranges that really makes the colours I love. Does anybody have any suggestions on alternate ranges where colours like yellows and dark blues and reds come up vividly on dark skin?



Have you tried a primer?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 31, 2010)

I finally organized all my makeup. This is what I have and it took up the entire fold out table. lol


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow thats a lot of makeup.... I'm loving the eyelashes...


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 31, 2010)

MsSasha said:


> I finally organized all my makeup. This is what I have and it took up the entire fold out table. lol



HOLY MUCK-MUCK!


----------



## archivaltype (Jan 31, 2010)

mpls_girl26 said:


> HOLY MUCK-MUCK!



Hahaha, I agree! What a stash!! 
Sundays are usually my fun day because I actually have enough time to mess around! 
Has anyone used UD primer potion in sin? I just love it. I think it works better than the original. 




please ignore my hair/eyebrows. D:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 31, 2010)

archivaltype said:


> Hahaha, I agree! What a stash!!
> Sundays are usually my fun day because I actually have enough time to mess around!
> Has anyone used UD primer potion in sin? I just love it. I think it works better than the original.
> 
> ...



Friggin' gorgeous sweetie!!


----------



## Cors (Jan 31, 2010)

You have an awesome stash, MsSasha! So jealous! 

You look great, Archivaltype! Love the eye makeup!


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 31, 2010)

Sasha... I just shat myself from jealousy.

I WANT TO BE YOUR BFF.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Sasha... I just shat myself from jealousy.
> 
> I WANT TO BE YOUR BFF.



Y'all need to see my ridic amount.

I got a Rubbermaid Roughneck tote fulla shit.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good on you...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 7, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> Finally got this and I LOVE it. I have a really hard time getting my lashes done with regular mascara wands. My lashes blond out at the ends, so that's really the only place I want darkening, and this is the first thing that's really allowed me to do it well. LOVE LOVE LOVE.



ADDENDUM: Turns out I love the brush, HATE the mascara itself. It flakes off and is completely non-waterproof. Meh.


----------



## S_ymphonie (Feb 16, 2010)

eyeshadow base : 
- artdeco

eyeshadow : 
- artdeco 554
- artdeco 36
- mac sketch
- mac brule

wake up pencil :
- beyu

mascara :
- chanel inimitable ( waterproof )


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 16, 2010)

Love the colours!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 19, 2010)

Simple going-out face:

Bronze smoked eye, brows did, foundation/powder and nude lip.

I do this for day too, but I don't do my brows and I wear clear balm or gloss.


----------



## isamarie69 (Feb 19, 2010)

DestinyBBW said:


> I do love playing with makeup, though I have no mac or anything like that.. just good ol 99cent wet n wild... and still miss when wet n wild used to be 2 for .99!
> I usually stick to blacks and anything shimmery but occassionally I'll pop on some color



Not to be rude to anyone else here, and im not flirting with you, But i do have to say you have to be the prettiest girl ive seen on this site!


----------



## isamarie69 (Feb 19, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Not to be rude to anyone else here, and im not flirting with you, But i do have to say you have to be the prettiest girl ive seen on this site!



LOL OK ive been thru a bunch more photos, and there is some seriously beautiful woman on here.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 19, 2010)

Tooz, I love your makeup... it looks great and I like the simplicity.. I do a very similar one for day and only add a darker shadow for night.. Your brows look amazing...


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Simple going-out face:
> 
> Bronze smoked eye, brows did, foundation/powder and nude lip.
> 
> I do this for day too, but I don't do my brows and I wear clear balm or gloss.



Very pretty Tooz. I love the natural look!
Do you do your own eyebrows?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 20, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Tooz, I love your makeup... it looks great and I like the simplicity.. I do a very similar one for day and only add a darker shadow for night.. Your brows look amazing...



Wow, thanks! I'd say I haven't been keeping up on my brows lately.



littlefairywren said:


> Very pretty Tooz. I love the natural look!
> Do you do your own eyebrows?



Thanks! I do. I just pluck and trim occasionally with brow scissors, and it turns out this one L'Oreal eyeshadow is my perfect brow-filling color.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 22, 2010)

Like they said you look good. And the others on here too. It's nice to see by the icon that Paul McCartney likes BBW's. He's cute.  And I also wrote him a love letter once when I was a teenager lol.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought you all might like to check out a new cosmetic company that just started up. It's called Sugarpill and there's been some buzz about it on the street. The color choices are very limited right now and none of them seem to suit me but I thought some of you might like to take a look. The packaging is kickass!

http://www.sugarpillshop.com/


----------



## Tooz (Feb 22, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I thought you all might like to check out a new cosmetic company that just started up. It's called Sugarpill and there's been some buzz about it on the street. The color choices are very limited right now and none of them seem to suit me but I thought some of you might like to take a look. The packaging is kickass!
> 
> http://www.sugarpillshop.com/



Haha, I JUST went to that site before I came here. I'm buying the burning heart quad when I get paid.


----------



## Teleute (Feb 22, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I thought you all might like to check out a new cosmetic company that just started up. It's called Sugarpill and there's been some buzz about it on the street. The color choices are very limited right now and none of them seem to suit me but I thought some of you might like to take a look. The packaging is kickass!
> 
> http://www.sugarpillshop.com/



Heh, I've been buying waaaay too much Fyrinnae and Aromaleigh (35% off sale on Aromaleigh's Sonic Rocks! loose eyeshadows right now, by the way - they're changing their formula a little and clearing out the old ones. Sample sizes too, they're 65 cents each or $52.00 for the full set) lately, but I am also totally drooling over some of the Sugarpill stuff. I love the Burning Heart quad too - the Love+ red is amaaaaazing!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 23, 2010)

elle camino said:


> update: i couldn't resist the temptation to tinker around, so i made a couple of new small batches, with different ratios and ingredients. so so far we have:
> 1. one part beeswax to three parts jojoba + one big drop of honey
> 2. one part beeswax to 1.5 parts castor & avocado oil (50/50 mix i already had on hand), to 1.5 parts jojoba + two big drops of honey
> 3. one part beeswax to one part castor/avo oil, to two parts jojoba + one medium drop of honey.
> ...



*BIG BUMP*​
I *finally* got myself together and made this lip balm. I had a problem acquiring beeswax. I ordered a few bars and they got lost in the mail. This let the air out of my enthusiasm for a while but I decided to try again. BOY am I gald I did! This stuff is great.

I futzed around with the recipe a bit. First I melted *just* a corner of beeswax in one of those little 1 cup pyrex dishes I had. Once it was all melted in the microwave I then added jojoba oil, caster oil, a few small dollops of honey and a drop or two of Creme de Menthe flavor oil. I stirred the whole thing up with a wooden shish kabab stick and poured it into little metal tins. Heavenly! :smitten: I'm thinking next time I will use vitamin e oil. I'd like the stuff to have some more shine to it and I think the e oil may be the ticket.

Thank you Elle! Like you - (if you're even still out there listening, I haven't seen you around here since you were a kid) - I'm inspired to add some color to it. I'm thinking of adding a shimmer pigment. Not enough to do anything drastic, just enough to add a mildly detectable shimmer glow to my lips, and I'm going to get some lip balm tubes. We'll see but for now the stuff feels fab and smells heavely. And thanks for the tip on that place to get the metal tins and tubes. <3 You're a goddess! <3

PS: In the first batch I made, I put all the ingredients in the microwave together. Within seconds the honey floating in the mixture started to sizzle and bubble and it burnt in there. Was very hard to mix in, it just lay there in the bottom. I think that may be where your grainy problem was in that second batch you made? 



elle camino said:


> at first i just emptied out chapstick tubes (easy to disassemble & disinfect, good to practice with) until i got the hang of it, then i strted buying empty ones at a local store (zenith supplies in roosevelt, for any locals), and i'm about to place a bulk order from this place:
> http://rusticescentuals.com/lip_balm_supplies.html
> i just can't decide between the gold ones and the tall and skinny black ones. suppose i could just get both.
> yeah i'll do that.


----------



## verucassault (Mar 6, 2010)

i heart makeup

here are a few looks. i have a ton of crap and brushes. i had lasik a few years ago and then i lost my mind, i needed some sort of accessory on my face so invested in makeup 

View attachment n24417710_32106552_6395.jpg


View attachment n24417710_33367071_210.jpg


View attachment n24417710_33374573_5592.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 6, 2010)

Very pretty looks, Veruca... I especially like the last one.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Love the pink on your eyes Veruca, looks stunning!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 6, 2010)

I need some help please!

I use panstik foundation most of the time, to cover broken veins, red marks and stuff. I always use a powder to set it, so my face isnt all shiny and slidy. I had a perfect powder, but of course the manufacturer isnt making it any more  It was a loose "illuminating" powder. It made my face look really dewy, fresh and younger! It was cheap too. I have tried to find something the same, and bought a compact one, UltimaII brand. But it makes my face look like a Myspace glittery animated GIF.  So, I basically need a powder that doesnt really have colour in it, but will give that nice luminous effect without making me look like a robot. 

Can anyone help???


----------



## verucassault (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks ladies

ruby sorry i dont any suggestions for powders since i love the matte look
not into the dewy look
i would however suggest youtube, they have TONS of makeup tutorial and gurus with tons of info and advice. just look up panstick foundation tutorial and someone might say what powder they use to set it


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2010)

Something new and more dramatic that I tried. I didn't think I would like it but it's actually not that bad. I need to take better care of my brows though.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 10, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Something new and more dramatic that I tried. I didn't think I would like it but it's actually not that bad. I need to take better care of my brows though.



That's gooooorgeous on you! Your lip colour is luscious too!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I need some help please!
> 
> I use panstik foundation most of the time, to cover broken veins, red marks and stuff. I always use a powder to set it, so my face isnt all shiny and slidy. I had a perfect powder, but of course the manufacturer isnt making it any more  It was a loose "illuminating" powder. It made my face look really dewy, fresh and younger! It was cheap too. I have tried to find something the same, and bought a compact one, UltimaII brand. But it makes my face look like a Myspace glittery animated GIF.  So, I basically need a powder that doesnt really have colour in it, but will give that nice luminous effect without making me look like a robot.
> 
> Can anyone help???



Ruby i know of two but i don't know what is and is not available in the UK. One is Benefit brand's "Dandelion" which looks pink in the compact but is colorless when applied and has the same illuminating effect. The other is the L'oreal brand mineral makeup products that are used to give a "glowing" affect. They come in several colors but when applied don't add any color, just help set foundation or moisturizer. Both products are the type where it looks like you're wearing nothing at all. I use moisturizer, one of those two powders and some clear lip balm made by Bigelow that comes from Bath and Body works and a little black mascara. My face looks like i'm not wearing makeup but those products give a polished/finished look.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2010)

Lilly, yer lips is all luscious like ripe berries and schtuff.

Very kissable


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks good. How did you get the lips to be so bright & moist/wet looking? I can never that that look to work on me...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody! The eyeshadow was a whimsy purchase. I got it at Torrid to round out my order. It's a metallic eggplant and I really like it. I contoured it with a deep purple color I bought at Inglot in NYC.

The lip color is a drugstore find from Black Radiance. I always wear this color but this time I went over it with a clear gloss in a tube I bought at Ricky's NYC years ago. It's called Lip Lacquer and apparently it has been discontinued. It looks just like this though. I've seen similar things at the drugstore, you can probably get the same thing much cheaper. Good schtuff!


----------



## PhatChk (Mar 12, 2010)

I was trying a new eye shadow palette I bought. I should wear make up like this more often. ^_^ I will show off the eye shadow palette in another post and the great new brushes I bought also. I forgot how fun it its to play with make-up.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 12, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> I was trying a new eye shadow palette I bought. I should wear make up like this more often. ^_^ I will show off the eye shadow palette in another post and the great new brushes I bought also. I forgot how fun it its to play with make-up.



Oh I love it!!! The green looks fabulous on you. And I love the lashes. :batting:


----------



## Weeze (Mar 13, 2010)

Joss, it seriously looks amazing! Go you!


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks neat! Looks good on ya...


----------



## PhatChk (Mar 13, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh I love it!!! The green looks fabulous on you. And I love the lashes. :batting:





krismiss said:


> Joss, it seriously looks amazing! Go you!





cherylharrell said:


> That looks neat! Looks good on ya...



Thank you! ^_^
The palette I use its amazing! and full of pigment. Right now I am looking for a good concealer and foundation. I have lots of marks left from zits, I will like to cover them up until I can do a chemical peel again. Any recommendations?


----------



## Weeze (Mar 13, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Thank you! ^_^
> The palette I use its amazing! and full of pigment. Right now I am looking for a good concealer and foundation. I have lots of marks left from zits, I will like to cover them up until I can do a chemical peel again. Any recommendations?



I don't know how much you feel about spending, but check out MAC. I was skeptical, but I really, really love it.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 13, 2010)

krismiss said:


> I don't know how much you feel about spending, but check out MAC. I was skeptical, but I really, really love it.



I second this. I am in love with MAC! If you are near a counter... go in and get color matched. If you are worried about liking the product....either ask for a sample, or take it back if it does not suit you. They are soooo lax about the return policy.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 13, 2010)

My St. Patricks Day Look......most of my town's St. Pat's festivities start tonight so I'm headed out... Thought I'd share my makeup. 

View attachment DSCF0449.JPG


View attachment DSCF0451.JPG


View attachment DSCF0453.JPG


View attachment DSCF0455.JPG


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 14, 2010)

Love the makeup looks girls.. green looks great on both of you... 

I tried to do a cat eye (like Sasha does) and I used a pencil liner... it smudged onto the top of the eyelid. Do you guys use pencil or liquid eyeliner when you do this??


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 14, 2010)

Also, new lipstick!View attachment 77382


----------



## PhatChk (Mar 14, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Love the makeup looks girls.. green looks great on both of you...
> 
> I tried to do a cat eye (like Sasha does) and I used a pencil liner... it smudged onto the top of the eyelid. Do you guys use pencil or liquid eyeliner when you do this??



I do not use either because I am a mess. I recommend a really black eye shadow or gel liner and a great eye liner brush. It works amazing. 

Check this girl out she has beautiful makeup tutorials and great eyeliner tips. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/MichellePhan


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Love the makeup looks girls.. green looks great on both of you...
> 
> I tried to do a cat eye (like Sasha does) and I used a pencil liner... it smudged onto the top of the eyelid. Do you guys use pencil or liquid eyeliner when you do this??



Pencil eyeliner has never worked for me. Liquid eyeliner was able to get the job done but I was always getting sinus problems from them. I don't know why, after a while they tend to bother me.

I've started mixing my own eyeliner using this stuff from Inglot called Duraline. It's a clear serum in a small bottle with an eyedropper applicator. You can take your favorite eyeshadow and mix it in with a few drops of the Duraline and make your own eyeliner in the color of your choice. I paint it on with a small angled brush. I even use it to set in my regular eyeshadow sometimes so it will last all night on stage. It's good stuff and contains no alcohol or parabens.


----------



## Teleute (Mar 14, 2010)

Aust, I love that lipstick on you! Regarding eyeliner, I am seriously prone to the top-lid smudging too. What I do is prime my eyelid (SERIOUSLY important - took me years to actually get around to buying a primer, but it is so. effing. worth it.) and then use the urban decay 24/7 glide-on pencil eyeliners. They are incredible - they go on SO smoothly (even on the waterline), stay put for hours, and don't rub off on my top lid at all. Single pencils are pretty expensive, but a lot of the multi-pencil sets are pretty reasonably priced, and they give you more colors to play with. Also, it might not be as much of an issue for you, but with my hooded eyes I don't have too much lower-lid real estate to be working with for the eyeliner... learning to do my top waterline (that is, the "edge" of your eyelid that sits under your lashes right against the eye) made a huge, huge improvement in the look of my eyeliner and gave me more lid space to use for fun shadow stuff.

Eyeliner here

Primer here (a lot of people prefer the MAC paint pots for priming - you can find those here.)

Haha, I just realized this post is all about the Urban Decay. These are actually the only two products I buy from them, to be honest... I'm a fan of smaller (and waaaaaay less expensive, heh) makeup companies for the most part - Aromaleigh for the sonic rocks! bright eyeshadows and mineral primer/foundation, Morgana Minerals lipsticks, and Fyrinnae for pixie epoxy and the most omgeffingincredible eyeshadows EVER.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 14, 2010)

So the UD pencils are amazing? I need to try them...I have trouble getting stuff to stay on my water line.


----------



## Teleute (Mar 15, 2010)

I really love them. There are some reviews on makeupalley that say they had problems with it smearing below the eye or not lasting very long on the waterline, but I haven't had either of those problems despite having hugely oily lids and tearing easily. I do use primer below my eye though, which may help keep the smudging down. The waterline needs a bit of touching up after a few hours, but it's minimal, especially when I do both the top and bottom waterlines.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 21, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Ruby i know of two but i don't know what is and is not available in the UK. One is Benefit brand's "Dandelion" which looks pink in the compact but is colorless when applied and has the same illuminating effect. The other is the L'oreal brand mineral makeup products that are used to give a "glowing" affect. They come in several colors but when applied don't add any color, just help set foundation or moisturizer. Both products are the type where it looks like you're wearing nothing at all. I use moisturizer, one of those two powders and some clear lip balm made by Bigelow that comes from Bath and Body works and a little black mascara. My face looks like i'm not wearing makeup but those products give a polished/finished look.



Thankyou so much for replying! I will go and investigate the first two options as they are available in the UK.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 22, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thankyou so much for replying! I will go and investigate the first two options as they are available in the UK.



You're welcome. 

i forgot to mention, if cost/budget is a concern, i'd go for the L'oreal because it's a loose power product and cheaper. The Benefit "Dandelion" is pressed powder and while it might last a long time, i've read many many magazine and news articles that stress the importance of tossing makeup after six months or a year. I always (stupidly...) thought a powder product would be safer than a liquid or cream as far as bacteria breeding and whatnot, but apparently the oil and other components that hold the power together can go rancid same as any other oil and can also allow bacteria to breed.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 22, 2010)

I was at my wits end when it came to my foundation and mascara. I didn't have the money to go to MAC like I wanted, so I went to my local Walgreens to see what their makeup wall had for me. I didn't want anything too spendy or trendy as far as basic essentials go. I came across Revlon PhotoReady foundation and Rimmel Sexy Curves Mascara. 

I totally took a gamble on both of these since I don't know anyone who uses either and what people thought. Well I LOVE both. The foundation has really good coverage. And as corny as it sounds I don't see the wrinkles near the corner of my eyes as much. Not to say they are gone, but they are hidden a tad. And the mascara while it doesn't so much live up to the fullness it advertises definitely added length. So both I give my stamp of approval. At least until I have the dough to spend over at Nordi's. 

View attachment 6a00e54f9af1068834012876912174970c-300wi.jpg


View attachment product-shot.jpg


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 5, 2010)

I've seen something in a catalog before and can't find it for the life of me! It's a plastic looking paddle sort of thing you put under your eye as a template or guide for eyeliner. 

I've seen something sort of in the 'ballpark' on ebay but it's not the same. If anyone has seen something like this, please let me know or send a link, please.

Thanks!


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 6, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I've seen something in a catalog before and can't find it for the life of me! It's a plastic looking paddle sort of thing you put under your eye as a template or guide for eyeliner.
> 
> I've seen something sort of in the 'ballpark' on ebay but it's not the same. If anyone has seen something like this, please let me know or send a link, please.
> 
> Thanks!



Is this the one you saw on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Japan-Makeup-To...ltDomain_0?hash=item45f1a9eb6f#ht_2852wt_1167


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 24, 2010)

Hulloo all~

So, I'm beginning to explore the world of make up but I need your help, here are a couple of pics, any advice on styles, colors would be greatly appreciated.. I'm kinda clueless, I have very deepset eyes and a big head... help!

I am kinda going for a subtle look but open to anny suggestions ^_^. 

View attachment hithere.jpg


View attachment prettyful.jpg


----------



## supersizebbw (Apr 24, 2010)

oh wow! really loving this thread!

ladies, i'm in need of some emergency help, i've only started putting makeup on again after a really long time and i can't seem to find the right eyeliner....all the eyeliners i've bought so far keep smudging after just an hour or so which is really embarassing! 

so i'd greatly appreciate some good eyeliner brand names that can last all day. thanks! :kiss2:


----------



## supersizebbw (Apr 24, 2010)

me fooling around with different colours...somehow it never appears as nice in real life as it does in the pics, i never know why :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 25, 2010)

T-Bear said:


> Hulloo all~
> 
> So, I'm beginning to explore the world of make up but I need your help, here are a couple of pics, any advice on styles, colors would be greatly appreciated.. I'm kinda clueless, I have very deepset eyes and a big head... help!
> 
> I am kinda going for a subtle look but open to anny suggestions ^_^.


First I should say that I'm basically just adequate with makeup, not nearly as expert as a lot of the ladies posting in this thread, so grain of salt and all that.  That being said, the general rule of thumb for helping eyes to "pop" in a subtle way is to go with opposite shades of shadow vs. your eyes. So when blue-eyed people wear most shades of brown shadow, it really emphasizes the blue in their eyes. You lucky brown-eyeds get to wear opposites of brown, like beautiful blues and greens for shadows, to make your brown pop. For a subtle effect, there are all sorts of nice soft shades you can go with that will help your deep-set eyes stand out more. There are probably some tricks you can do under your brow and such to help, too, like sweeping some light shadow under there. And if subtlety is what you're going for, I'd probably ditch the black liner, which tends to be more dramatic and sometimes even severe (or try softly smudging it). Charcoal or navy blue or dark green, maybe. All in all, for a makeup newbie, I'd say you did pretty well! Just keep playing with it and experimenting with different techniques and colors and see what you like. Have fun! 



supersizebbw said:


> oh wow! really loving this thread!
> 
> ladies, i'm in need of some emergency help, i've only started putting makeup on again after a really long time and i can't seem to find the right eyeliner....all the eyeliners i've bought so far keep smudging after just an hour or so which is really embarassing!
> 
> so i'd greatly appreciate some good eyeliner brand names that can last all day. thanks! :kiss2:


Again, I'm sure you'll get some better suggestions from others here, but I use Korres pencils, which I love. They are pencils, but unlike pencils I've ever tried before, in that they're much softer and creamier than a typical eye pencil. Sometimes I smudge them after applying, for a softer look, and they work really well that way, too. Alternatively, I also sometimes take a very thin brush and apply a richly pigmented mossy green shadow as liner, which lasts surprisingly well (for me, anyway!). I also enjoy the Smashbox cream eyeliner, though I generally save that for dress-up occasions, as it is a bit trickier to apply.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 25, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> me fooling around with different colours...somehow it never appears as nice in real life as it does in the pics, i never know why :doh:




Those are gorgeous colours on you!


----------



## supersizebbw (Apr 26, 2010)

@carrie, thanks for the brand suggestion...i'll definitely look it up.

@surlysomething: thanks! was just fooling around with colours and was glad with the result


----------



## supersoup (Apr 26, 2010)

T-Bear said:


> Hulloo all~
> 
> So, I'm beginning to explore the world of make up but I need your help, here are a couple of pics, any advice on styles, colors would be greatly appreciated.. I'm kinda clueless, I have very deepset eyes and a big head... help!
> 
> I am kinda going for a subtle look but open to anny suggestions ^_^.



hihi!!

i would definitely follow the advice Carrie gave, and also, there are plenty of sites online where you can buy inexpensive palettes of makeup...that way, you get loads of colors/makeup to practice with, and it doesn't cost you an arm and a leg. then, when you find looks you like, you can always spend a little more money for higher quality makeup since you know it's a look you like! you can get just plain eyeshadow palettes, palettes with eyeshadow, lip glosses, and blush, etc etc. most of all, just have fun with it!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2010)

Confession: I wish I borrow all of you every day for major Help. I'm just not good at this makeup stuff! Eyes all dark-ringed (allergies) these days. A little skill would go a long way here if I just would learn how to do it...

whineywhiney!


----------



## PhatChk (May 3, 2010)

Soooooo! by the end of last year I decided to get back to using make up more often. So i went through my make up and saw that all of it was mostly damage and old. So I threw it all away. And in the past 4 months I have been building again. To many picture so here is the link: 

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb223/LadyGrn/Makeup/

I have bough so many new things brushes, mascara, lipsticks, primers, face treatments, eyeshadows, eyeliners, make up organizers, even a custom made jewelry organizer. (If you want anything I have I can help you get it)


I didnt know if to post this in "things I bought today" or here. But like it was make up I settle here lol. I have to say the shopping has gotten out of control I have spend about $60 this weekend alone. ugh! lol

Here is a picture of me I took using all new products. The Mac foundation and powder, CG mascara, Avon smudger in black, RIMMEL blush and Revlon lipstick.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Soooooo! by the end of last year I decided to get back to using make up more often. So i went through my make up and saw that all of it was mostly damage and old. So I threw it all away. And in the past 4 months I have been building again. To many picture so here is the link:
> 
> http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb223/LadyGrn/Makeup/
> 
> ...



Whatever you're using, you look stunning!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 3, 2010)

Do I want to know why Nutty is reading the makeup thread?


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Do I want to know why Nutty is reading the makeup thread?



*Gasp* caught red handed :blush:


----------



## PhatChk (May 3, 2010)

Thank you Nutty!! lol

Btw thanks to all the girls that told me to get MAC foundation. You didnt let me down ^_____^


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2010)

i really wish i could get into foundation, but it just doesn't look right on me, no matter what i've tried through the years. i've got that damn blonde peach fuzz on my cheeks, and i feel like i look weird with foundation, like it just draws attention to it. 

you look great PhatChk!! i'm a makeup nut...i'm ridiculously obsessed with it, and my dream job is a makeup artist. *le sigh*

<3 this thread


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 3, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Soooooo! by the end of last year I decided to get back to using make up more often.


you look gorj!!


----------



## Tooz (May 3, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i really wish i could get into foundation, but it just doesn't look right on me, no matter what i've tried through the years. i've got that damn blonde peach fuzz on my cheeks, and i feel like i look weird with foundation, like it just draws attention to it.
> 
> you look great PhatChk!! i'm a makeup nut...i'm ridiculously obsessed with it, and my dream job is a makeup artist. *le sigh*
> 
> <3 this thread



Hello, my fuzzy sister! Haha.

Foundation is a really tricky thing to deal with. I tend to use liquid formulas, apply with fingers and rub in really, really well. When you have the fuzziness on your face, like us, I think it's important to not over-apply and really spend time rubbing it in.

I have been using Revlon Colorstay and I love it. Maybe you try? Pour some on the back of your hand first to warm it up. This makes the application much more natural-looking.


----------



## Tooz (May 3, 2010)

ahhh double post


----------



## Red (May 4, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i really wish i could get into foundation, but it just doesn't look right on me, no matter what i've tried through the years. i've got that damn blonde peach fuzz on my cheeks, and i feel like i look weird with foundation, like it just draws attention to it.
> 
> you look great PhatChk!! i'm a makeup nut...i'm ridiculously obsessed with it, and my dream job is a makeup artist. *le sigh*
> 
> <3 this thread



What Tooz said plus this brush

<3 a fellow fuzzball


----------



## Tooz (May 4, 2010)

Red said:


> What Tooz said plus this brush
> 
> <3 a fellow fuzzball



See, I love the 187, but not for Colorstay-- it looks funky with the 187. But normally, yes, the 187.


----------



## Shosh (May 20, 2010)

View attachment Eyeliner.jpg


I had my eyeliner tattooed on top and bottom last year. I love it. It saves time, never runs and always looks neat. It lasts for up to five years.
People do not realize that mine is even tattooed on. I am happy with how it looks.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 20, 2010)

I dig it. I don't know if I could deal with a needle that close to my eye though.


----------



## LovelyLipstick (May 20, 2010)

That third picture is amazing. XD My sister likes to play with makeup as well and likes to do very awesome things with it.
I myself, have a horrible time with colored eyeshadow. Lol!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 23, 2010)

So I've been experimenting with makeup, mostly eye makeup. It looked like everyone was having so much fun playing around but so far nothing I tried was really blowing me away. It just doesn't look as good on me as it does on everybody else. To me it just looks loud and obnixious. Everything I thought was going to be fantastic turned out to be 'meh.' The problem is, what something looks like in the little pot it ofted doesn't look the same at all on my eyes. My skintone seems to transform colors into something other than what I purchased, even pure pigments.









Then I found this color. I was trying to use a coupon at Torrid and was short $2 worth of stuff in order for the coupon to work. This eye color was simply a filler purchase but it has become one of my favorite colors to wear. I went back and ordered the last two vials of it they had left, that's how much I like it on me. Some company called Volturi makes it and it's from the Twilight collection. It's called Labyrinth Dusk. I really like it. I wore it to work and one of my coworkers really gave me a go trying to find out what it was. I finally had to do the walk of shame and tell her it was a Twilight mall craze purchase. 








This one is from Glamour Doll Eyes (GDE) and it's called Lover's Lane. I wasn't enthusiastic about trying this one. It's like a Red Burgundy and I'm not really into wearing reds on my eyes. I finally opened it up today and put some on just for fun and WHOA!! It turned into a shimmery gold that looks fabulous on! This is a pure pigment and on the models on the site it looks as burgundy as can be. Not like that on me though. Have a look....








Forgive me folks. My hair looks like shit because I've been sitting around in my underwear and a dirty nightgown all weekend and suddenly decided to experiment. I was so surprised that I decided to take a few shots and post. This is me with just the GDE Lover's Lane shadow on my eyes. I also have on some foundation, powder, eyeliner, mascara and some glop on my brows that I don't really like. You can see that the GDE color looks totally different on than it looks in the pot. I simply love love love LOVE it!! OMG. I loved it so much that I wanted to see what would happen if I added the Labyrinth Dusk from Volturi to it.








I think it looks good together but I can't get over how different the GDE color looks on me than in the pot. Its a pure pigment that turned to gold! I'm really happy with it and just thought I'd share. I'm still experimenting with stuff. So far everything looks like ass on me but these two.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 23, 2010)

I order from GDE a lot. I love Vanessa, and I've always really had zero problems when ordering from her.

Do you use a primer for your base when you use pigments?

I like to use MAC's Fix Plus as a mixing medium, and apply them wet. I can imagine that the Lover's Lane would look awesome, using this method.

Thanks for Sharing!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 23, 2010)

> I finally had to do the walk of shame and tell her it was a Twilight mall craze purchase.



ha ha ha ha. Awesome.

The gold looks really nice with your skintone. Funny how a total crapshoot works out so perfectly. Also the texture seems really nice with those shadows, very smooth and not like it's big flecks of shimmer that might fall in your eyes or flake off easily. Did you use a primer of any sort?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 23, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> I order from GDE a lot. I love Vanessa, and I've always really had zero problems when ordering from her.
> 
> Do you use a primer for your base when you use pigments?
> 
> ...



I've never used a primer other than to just put my own foundation down on my eye as a base. At one time I was experimenting with applying shadow right out of the shower while I'm still wet but that habit didn't last long. I'm a little aprehensive about wetting shadows to use on my eyes. The shadows look more like paint when you do that and I fear trying to blend them. I like the colors to fade into each other and enhance my own skin tone rather than cover it like a paint job. I use Inglot's Duraline to make eyeliner with my shadow colors, otherwise I just use them in powder form right out of the pot. Someone has tipped me off to using Monistat Chafing Relief Gel as a primer though. It's colorless and they say it works like mad. I just ordered some from Drugstore.com so we'll see how that works.

I saw someone on youtube doing a review on GDE eyemakeup and was curious. I ordered some of her samples. I love that she does this, it allows people like me to experiment. Colors can be so iffy on my skin. Lover's Lane is a huge winner. I will definitley be ordering more of that.


----------



## Tracii (May 23, 2010)

Primer helps smooth out the skin and I need that plus it makes the foundation go on smoother and come off easier.
Benefit "some kind of gorgeous" foundation is the one I like the best.Their "dr feelgood" refiner helps to matte the finish with out smudging after applying loose powder.
I have had great luck with the Maybelline dream matte powder and liquid make up as well.
If you have light wrinkles or crows feet Derma Silk has a product called 90 second eye lift that is absolutely the best I have found so far.
Use it before any make up to help tighten up your problem areas then go on and hit the make up.
Eyeliner is a hard thing to nail down for me.If it goes on easy it tends to smudge too much.
I found INCOLOR Fabuliner at Wallgreens and it is pretty good and cheap too.
Its a felt tip liquid eyeliner not a brush.
I tend to wear more Earth tones in my clothes at work and I have green eyes so I go with a smoky eye shadow most of the time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 23, 2010)

Tracii said:


> Primer helps smooth out the skin and I need that plus it makes the foundation go on smoother and come off easier.
> Benefit "some kind of gorgeous" foundation is the one I like the best.Their "dr feelgood" refiner helps to matte the finish with out smudging after applying loose powder.
> I have had great luck with the Maybelline dream matte powder and liquid make up as well.
> If you have light wrinkles or crows feet *Derma Silk has a product called 90 second eye lift that is absolutely the best I have found so far.
> ...



Thanks for the tip Tracii, I might just try that. I've always had an issue with hooded lids and now that I'm getting older I'm noticing the skin there is a little looser. I've been on the hunt for something that may tighten the area there or at least slow it down from sliding completely into my eyeball.


----------



## Tracii (May 23, 2010)

Lilly I have the hood problem too to some degree and the Derma Silk product works great.


----------



## Shosh (May 29, 2010)

View attachment Party girl.jpg


View attachment Shrunk.jpg


I love jade and emerald green.


----------



## Aust99 (May 29, 2010)

Just lovely Shosh.... did you do it yourself or get it done for the big day??


----------



## Shosh (May 29, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Just lovely Shosh.... did you do it yourself or get it done for the big day??



A lady came to my home and did my hair and makeup.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 30, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80271
> 
> 
> View attachment 80272
> ...



You look so great hun!! I love the colors with your skin tone. Lovely!!


----------



## chubsmuggler (May 31, 2010)

I looooove the look your created Lilly. It looks so natural but with a glittery pop of color. It suits you beautifully. <3


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jun 5, 2010)

i'm pretty crap at applying/buying make up, so i pretty much stick to:

concealer under eyes
blush
light eyeshadow
eyeliner


I think the liner makes me look a lot more...awake. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-06-01 at 09.jpg


View attachment liner.jpg


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2010)

I like to paint my face. My niece and I painted ourselves up for Mardi Gras.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 6, 2010)

*I just read about 25 pages of this thread...and love all the pix and ideas.

I have always been into *BENEFIT* since I had a makeup session in Bloomies in NYC...

so.....if i were to wander into sephora for a makeup DO OVER....any suggestions for which counter to hit up?

or Nordstroms for that matter...I like keeping it consistent in one line if i can..I have a super ruddy complexion...and suffer from ROSacia I think it's called...I feel like a clown, but will write down everything they tell me or for that matter VID it..as they apply!

After meeting Sasha at last in person, i asked her about her MAD SKILLZ...and she suggested watching vids on youtube....i love the ideas there as well...but i need hands on demo honestly*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> i'm pretty crap at applying/buying make up, so i pretty much stick to:
> 
> concealer under eyes
> blush
> ...




Crap at applying make up? I think not! Your eyeliner application is impeccable. I wish I had such a steady hand. You look lovely.


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 7, 2010)

I kept seeing this little pic in facebook advertising makeup for sale. The picture was of a eye with green and blue eye shadow. It look so crisp and fun color and stylish so I thought I would replicated. This obe --->


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 7, 2010)

I call this the Dark Vixen look with purples. Sorry, there isn't more light. For drugstore deals, I am wearing Wet n Wild's newest Coloricon eyeshadow palette in Lust. For the lip gloss, I am wearing Sally Hansen 12 hour lip treatment in Tiara. I look mean in this pic, lol. I like to pair bold eyes with a light lip and vice versa.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 7, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> I kept seeing this little pic in facebook advertising makeup for sale. The picture was of a eye with green and blue eye shadow. It look so crisp and fun color and stylish so I thought I would replicated. This obe --->



That's so funny, I was thinking about trying some of that makeup. It looks very pretty and I've been having issues with reactions to eye makeup. Nice replica PhatChk!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I call this the Dark Vixen look with purples. Sorry, there isn't more light. For drugstore deals, I am wearing Wet n Wild's newest Coloricon eyeshadow palette in Lust. For the lip gloss, I am wearing Sally Hansen 12 hour lip treatment in Tiara. I look mean in this pic, lol. I like to pair bold eyes with a light lip and vice versa.



I love the look!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jun 7, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> I kept seeing this little pic in facebook advertising makeup for sale. The picture was of a eye with green and blue eye shadow. It look so crisp and fun color and stylish so I thought I would replicated. This obe --->




That looks great Jossie!! :bow:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

PhatChk, your eyes look divine.

Here's me today. Maybe a little too much for lunch at Panera on a Tuesday afternoon, but heavy handedness strikes again. 

Also, I think I've had this Revlon Colorstay Coffee lipstick for seven years. It's the never-ending tube.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks good on you. I like the colors...


----------



## Comfy (Jun 9, 2010)

eeeee!~ I love makeup. =D Here's some of my most recent stuff. My eyebrows aren't really as bright in person, but what they are filled in with does not translate well on my camera. 












And rainbow, just for the hell of it!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, do I ever envy your application skill. Gorgeous! The "rainbow" one is amazing.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 9, 2010)

I love doing rainbow lids!! I recently purchased some bright colors and I've loved playing with them. Its different, but I've received only compliments!


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 9, 2010)

Serious props for the makeup skills ladies... I just get by with a simple brown/ bronze eyelid.. lol
:bow:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EByFt6R5JCU I enjoyed this instructional vid on a number of levels!:eat2::smitten:


----------



## DeerVictory (Jun 9, 2010)

Happy birthday, Mr. President.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

Comfy said:


> eeeee!~ I love makeup. =D Here's some of my most recent stuff. My eyebrows aren't really as bright in person, but what they are filled in with does not translate well on my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are all beautiful. I like the rainbow effect too.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 9, 2010)

@comfy: wow, these are really beautiful! is that liquid eye liner you've used? if it is...any tips on how to keep the lines straight? 

to the ladies, now that i've started wearing makeup abit more often i notice that my eye shadow keeps smudging into the crease of my eye brow and its very annoying...i don't recall it doing this in the past. any tips on how to prevent this from happening?



Comfy said:


> eeeee!~ I love makeup. =D Here's some of my most recent stuff. My eyebrows aren't really as bright in person, but what they are filled in with does not translate well on my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 9, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> @comfy: wow, these are really beautiful! is that liquid eye liner you've used? if it is...any tips on how to keep the lines straight?
> 
> to the ladies, now that i've started wearing makeup abit more often i notice that my eye shadow keeps smudging into the crease of my eye brow and its very annoying...i don't recall it doing this in the past. any tips on how to prevent this from happening?



I recommend an eye primer. You can use Two Face or Urban Decay they work great!! Eye primer will fill-in the creases and make the eyeshadow brighter. Most of all keep it from smudging.


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 9, 2010)

Comfy said:


> eeeee!~ I love makeup. =D Here's some of my most recent stuff. My eyebrows aren't really as bright in person, but what they are filled in with does not translate well on my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you dont mind if i try some of this ^__^


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> I recommend an eye primer. You can use Two Face or Urban Decay they work great!! Eye primer will fill-in the creases and make the eyeshadow brighter. Most of all keep it from smudging.


I love Two Face eye primer. I recently tried Nars. It was awful. Zero coverage. Spotty, blotchy. Thank God it was free because it would have been a waste of good money.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 10, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> I recommend an eye primer. You can use Two Face or Urban Decay they work great!! Eye primer will fill-in the creases and make the eyeshadow brighter. Most of all keep it from smudging.



Thanks girl! will be on the look out for either of those two primer brands.


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 10, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> Thanks girl! will be on the look out for either of those two primer brands.


No problem! Glad to help. Try Saphora the prices arent that bad.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 10, 2010)

Theres 2 items i have found that i can not live with out. Now this is for the aging bbw like me, The first item is Olay filling and sealing wrinkle treatment, I jokingly call it spackle. But it really does wonders.






The 2nd is Revlon age defying moisturizing concealer, This works amazing and is a real money saver because it really spreads far a small dot about the size of a lentel covers all my problem areas, and theres alot trust me.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 12, 2010)

Using Loreal HIP in Showy! Added a bit another purple shade to top it up. My electric blue look


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Using Loreal HIP in Showy! Added a bit another purple shade to top it up. My electric blue look


I love the purple. I tried to take shots of mine but my cell cam is horrible....


----------



## Comfy (Jun 12, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> @comfy: wow, these are really beautiful! is that liquid eye liner you've used? if it is...any tips on how to keep the lines straight?
> 
> to the ladies, now that i've started wearing makeup abit more often i notice that my eye shadow keeps smudging into the crease of my eye brow and its very annoying...i don't recall it doing this in the past. any tips on how to prevent this from happening?


I used liquid eyeliner on every one but the third one (yellow, orange, pink -- that one is gel liner). The only trick I do is I start in the middle and do little dashes until I get to the end, trying to be as straight as possible. Then I go to the beginning and meet it up to the middle. Practice makes perfect! I used to be horrible at liquid eyeliner and now I am better!

@PhatChk: Please do!!!


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 13, 2010)

I did a closet cosplay of Bayonetta today. I was happy with the results save for one thing. I CANNOT FOR THE LIFE OF ME GET FALSE EYELASHES TO STICK ON AND LOOK GOOD!!! Does anyone have any tips to give so I will not get that hideous gap where the false lashes meet my real ones? I tried applying liner first then sticking them on but the lashes would not stay. D8 

View attachment DSCN0461.JPG


View attachment DSCN0472.JPG


View attachment DSCN0471.JPG


----------



## Comfy (Jun 14, 2010)

What glue are you using, and are you using your fingers to put them into place or a tweezer?

Falsies are a MAJOR pain.


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 14, 2010)

I am using the little package of glue they came with. XD As for application, I started by using my fingers and maneuvering them with a cotton swab. Then I eventually just resorted to fingers. XB;;


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 14, 2010)

When you apply the glue to the lash you have to wait 30 seconds to a whole minute before you try to apply. Let the glue get sticky. You use your fingers to initially put them into place, concentrating on the center placement as close to the lash line as you can get it. Dont worry about the lashes looking doubled just yet, just be sure the root of the lash is as close to your lash line as possible. Some lashes now come with a little plastic holder thing that helps you place them but even then it's still just an initial step to get the roots in place. After you get them into place, use the back end of your shadow brush to tamp the corners of your lashes into place as close to the root as you can get. Now comes the blending of your own lashes with the falsies. People usually do this with an eyelash curler. My eyelashes are ridicoulous curly to begin with so I'm usually able to skip this step. I don't even own an eyelash curler but this seems to be the common thing among frequent wearers. Once you've curled your lashes together, add mascara. This is usually all it takes to blend mine but this is the final step in lash application. The first step is the worst but it is relatively easy to master within a short time.


----------



## Micara (Jun 14, 2010)

Apparently, there is no Kat Von D tattoo liner in Trooper left in the free world. Anybody have any suggestions for a heavy, black, liquid liner that stays on?

I can do either an eyeliner pen or just straight up liquid liner. I just want to make sure that it's dark and doesn't wear off easily.

Sephora has been sold out of Trooper forever, and I sent my mother to at least 3 different Sephoras when she was in NYC looking for it. 

I appreciate any suggestions!!


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info Lilly! I mainly had trouble with the initial step of sticking them on. My lashes just would not stick or stay in place. I waited about two minutes until I was sure they were sticky too. D8 They would just slide right off. I may try getting a different glue. Then again, I may just need practice...;;

The silly thing is... I did curl them and apply mascara to hold them together once they where stuck on. lol XD


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 14, 2010)

Comfy I tried your rainbow look


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 15, 2010)

chubsmuggler said:


> Thanks for the info Lilly! I mainly had trouble with the initial step of sticking them on. My lashes just would not stick or stay in place. I waited about two minutes until I was sure they were sticky too. D8 They would just slide right off. I may try getting a different glue. Then again, I may just need practice...;;
> 
> The silly thing is... I did curl them and apply mascara to hold them together once they where stuck on. lol XD



Yeah, it sounds like you have a bum batch of glue.  I've never bought separate eyelash glue though, usually the stuff that comes with it is ok.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 15, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Comfy I tried your rainbow look



I LOVE IT!!! :wubu:


----------



## Comfy (Jun 15, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Comfy I tried your rainbow look



Wow! It looks so awesome!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 15, 2010)

This is an everyday look for me. 

-Smashbox Eye Palette
-Lorac Primer
-Smashbox Bionic Mascara
-L'Oreal Telescopic Liquid Liner


Excuse how cracked out I look in the third picture. 

View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Crystal (Jun 15, 2010)

What color is that telescopic liner, Ashley? Would you recommend it for someone with an ugly brown eye color like mine?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm loving all these looks! I'm a big eyeshadow person. I gotta have bold eyes and understated lips.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 16, 2010)

Crystal said:


> What color is that telescopic liner, Ashley? Would you recommend it for someone with an ugly brown eye color like mine?



It's in carbon black. I have an ugly brown eye color, too. I love this liner so much. I've been using it for a few years now and it never lets me down. It stays true in color and doesn't flake off.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 16, 2010)

Crystal said:


> What color is that telescopic liner, Ashley? Would you recommend it for someone with an ugly brown eye color like mine?





AshleyEileen said:


> It's in carbon black. I have an ugly brown eye color, too. I love this liner so much. I've been using it for a few years now and it never lets me down. It stays true in color and doesn't flake off.



Errr.... shut it girls... you both have lovely brown eyes.... (I have brown too)

Ashley, your makeup is lovely... you've inspired me to try a similar look tomorrow... :bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 16, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Errr.... shut it girls... you both have lovely brown eyes.... (I have brown too)
> 
> Ashley, your makeup is lovely... you've inspired me to try a similar look tomorrow... :bow:



I want to see!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried doing stuff similar to what ya'll were doing like one color on the eye and another above it. My mom didn't like it but she doesn't like weird stuff anyway...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 16, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> I tried doing stuff similar to what ya'll were doing like one color on the eye and another above it. My mom didn't like it but she doesn't like weird stuff anyway...



Which look were you going for? 

I'm someone who thinks the "rainbow" look is cute and all, but I'd never wear it myself. It's very hard to pull off and more likely that not doesn't look good for an every day thing.


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 21, 2010)

This are masks we did for an anime convention we attended. We are planing to open a booth next year and make it to other con goers.


----------



## chubsmuggler (Jun 21, 2010)

Those are so detailed and amazing! I would pay for one at an anime con. 8D


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 23, 2010)

chubsmuggler said:


> Those are so detailed and amazing! I would pay for one at an anime con. 8D


awww thank you. I hope others feel the same!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 5, 2010)

Anybody ever use eyelash tint or stain? Instead of mascara?


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 5, 2010)

I have my eyelashes dyed at the Beauty Salon every 6 weeks or so. I still wear mascara over the top for a night out but during the day the the lash dye is enough - and it saves me from looking like a Panda by the end of the working day 

Tracey xx


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 15, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> I have my eyelashes dyed at the Beauty Salon every 6 weeks or so. I still wear mascara over the top for a night out but during the day the the lash dye is enough - and it saves me from looking like a Panda by the end of the working day


Thank you for info! Interesting! I think I'm going to give it a try as a birthday present to myself. I have quite long lashes that turn blonde halfway (very odd) and I want to see what they'd look like all dyed. It may be a bizarro Tammy Faye mess, but this could be interestin.

Salon told me it lasts for two weeks...do you find it lasts longer? or just that it's too spendy to do that often.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 15, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> Thank you for info! Interesting! I think I'm going to give it a try as a birthday present to myself. I have quite long lashes that turn blonde halfway (very odd) and I want to see what they'd look like all dyed. It may be a bizarro Tammy Faye mess, but this could be interestin.
> 
> Salon told me it lasts for two weeks...do you find it lasts longer? or just that it's too spendy to do that often.




Hmm, I've never had the Tammy Faye look from it even though I tell them to ladle the stuff on. Its more natural looking than any of my mascara's and it just looks my eyelashes - only better. 

As for how long it lasts, well you lose eyelashes every day and apparently you have a whole new set every month or so anyway. I checked back in my diary and I actually have it done once a month. I go to the Salon every two weeks to have my nails done and every other appointment the lashes are done. It only costs me £7 so I dont think thats bad per month, but every two weeks would seem to be a bit excessive to me.

One thing I would say - dont trust anyone who will do it without a patch test! Eyes are precious and its the last place you want an allergic reaction!!

Do please report back - with pix maybe...?

T xx


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> Thank you for info! Interesting! I think I'm going to give it a try as a birthday present to myself. I have quite long lashes that turn blonde halfway (very odd) and I want to see what they'd look like all dyed. It may be a bizarro Tammy Faye mess, but this could be interestin.
> 
> Salon told me it lasts for two weeks...do you find it lasts longer? or just that it's too spendy to do that often.


Hey--glad to know I'm not the only one with half blonde lashes--what IS that???
Yes please post pics. Very interested.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 15, 2010)

I just wanna know how you people get your eyebrows to look so gorgeous!? I get mine waxed and I never get that pretty arch or anything...Where am I going wrong?


----------



## supersoup (Jul 15, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I just wanna know how you people get your eyebrows to look so gorgeous!? I get mine waxed and I never get that pretty arch or anything...Where am I going wrong?



you gotta get em shaped!! you can get them shaped so they frame your eyes perfectly, and eyebrow pencils in short strokes to look natural help too; fill in sparse spots/reshape. 

i need to get mine done.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 15, 2010)

supersoup said:


> you gotta get em shaped!! you can get them shaped so they frame your eyes perfectly, and eyebrow pencils in short strokes to look natural help too; fill in sparse spots/reshape.
> 
> i need to get mine done.



Ok so where do I go toget them shaped? Apparently my girl knows nothing of this...my eyebrows look pretty straight and not archy to me.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 15, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I just wanna know how you people get your eyebrows to look so gorgeous!? I get mine waxed and I never get that pretty arch or anything...Where am I going wrong?



I think it matters how your natural eyebrows and over all lid area of your eyes are shaped. When you wax them they basicly just clean them up. Maybe take a photo in next time and show them you want as close to the photo as possible.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 15, 2010)

i personally shape the ever lovin shit outta dem brows


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 15, 2010)

See I try to tweeze them and I just cant. I always over tweeze and they come out a hot mess. I dunno I like when my girl waxes them but they just dont pop like some eyebrows I see. Maybe its just my eyebrows suck?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> See I try to tweeze them and I just cant. I always over tweeze and they come out a hot mess. I dunno I like when my girl waxes them but they just dont pop like some eyebrows I see. Maybe its just my eyebrows suck?


Your avatar pic is too dark for me to see clearly but your eyebrows in the pic in your profile look perfectly fine (and arched) to me.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Lisa

I use the pencil trick. I have been doing this for ever. See the video. I use a eyeliner pencil instead of the brush so I can mark it. But follow this and you will get it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YdvoWnTOlU
trimming the hair is a big clue.

Either two videos are good. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PugziVUikEg

I also use an eyebrow razor for the fine hair in between or above the brow.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 16, 2010)

I decided to reshape my eyebrows last night. I used the pencil method. Hope t helps Lisa.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 17, 2010)

Last year I went all Lady Gaga for Halloween, but for the life of me can't find my SD card, but I found this on a friends hard drive. I look kinda creepy, but in person it was kinda neat :blush:

(edit: the first one looks a lil to touched up for me....)  

View attachment l_1d57366d701147e78e71dfb317c8d991.jpg


View attachment l_333f1d980a404380ab2bb48c39a629b8.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 19, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Hmm, I've never had the Tammy Faye look from it even though I tell them to ladle the stuff on. Its more natural looking than any of my mascara's and it just looks my eyelashes - only better.
> 
> As for how long it lasts, well you lose eyelashes every day and apparently you have a whole new set every month or so anyway. I checked back in my diary and I actually have it done once a month. I go to the Salon every two weeks to have my nails done and every other appointment the lashes are done. It only costs me £7 so I dont think thats bad per month, but every two weeks would seem to be a bit excessive to me.
> 
> ...





CastingPearls said:


> Hey--glad to know I'm not the only one with half blonde lashes--what IS that???
> Yes please post pics. Very interested.



Will *totally* report back w/ a/v aids. I'm excited - will probably be in about 1-1/2 weeks. I may get a lil brow shaping done too--only I have no brows, really, so that may be a no-go. But still. This seems fun .

No idea what's up with the half-blonde lashes! Or if my crappy camera can adequately photograph them.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 24, 2010)

My crazy glitter tears motif!​


----------



## Tania (Aug 5, 2010)

I was practicing some sixties-ish eye makeup tonight and came up with this...


----------



## Filly (Aug 5, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> This are masks we did for an anime convention we attended. We are planing to open a booth next year and make it to other con goers.



I love this idea!! Now all I need to do it go to a masquerade ball or something where I can try it out!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay, I had it done yesterday and - yes, I'd do it again. It was $25, which is really spendy, and I think you can get it done for cheaper than that. It stung like hell coming off (some of it got in my eyes) but it didn't last, and so far I seem to still have all my lashes.

My camera SUCKS. These photos, therefore, are not very accurate. But they give you some sense of how it went.

*Before:*
View attachment 83095

View attachment 83096


*After:*
View attachment 83097

View attachment 83098

View attachment 83099


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 6, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> Okay, I had it done yesterday and - yes, I'd do it again. It was $25, which is really spendy, and I think you can get it done for cheaper than that. It stung like hell coming off (some of it got in my eyes) but it didn't last, and so far I seem to still have all my lashes.
> 
> My camera SUCKS. These photos, therefore, are not very accurate. But they give you some sense of how it went.
> 
> ...


I can see the difference. Looks good. Would you do it again? 

I use a lash conditioner that helps promote lash growth and less pull-out during makeup removal (actually, since I've been using it I haven't lost ANY lashes and they're significantly longer) called Real Lash. Also Loreal makes one but it's got a strange plastic-y texture--either way, if you don't use one already you might want to consider it to keep them in as long as possible.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 6, 2010)

Yah I'd do it again for sure, if I could afford it.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 6, 2010)

Tania said:


> I was practicing some sixties-ish eye makeup tonight and came up with this...


Ahhhhhhhh Tania, how did you do this?? You look gorgeous, like a playful little sex kitten. Me-ow! I saw the movie "The Bank Job" last summer and totally fell in love with Saffron Burrows's fabulous 60s hair, makeup and clothes in it. You really remind me of it! 



liz (di-va) said:


> Okay, I had it done yesterday and - yes, I'd do it again. It was $25, which is really spendy, and I think you can get it done for cheaper than that. It stung like hell coming off (some of it got in my eyes) but it didn't last, and so far I seem to still have all my lashes.
> 
> My camera SUCKS. These photos, therefore, are not very accurate. But they give you some sense of how it went.
> 
> ...


It looks fantastic, Lizzie, like you're wearing mascara, sans the goop! I'm definitely going to research it for me.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 6, 2010)

(thankee!) Yeah, it's the goop I can't deal with. Not good at it.

p.s. I think my lashes are straighter now from this. FYI!


----------



## Tania (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, Carrie. :* I did a line of liquid liner along my lashes, then added the side wings. Since the liner was so splotchy and uneven on the lid, I "fixed"/widened it with my badgal pencil liner from benefit. Worked like a charm!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 8, 2010)

I had a gig last night and this is the makeup I wore and fell asleep in directly after.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 8, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I had a gig last night and this is the makeup I wore and fell asleep in directly after.


Could you be any more beautiful? :wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 9, 2010)

This hairstyle must stay. 

The cornrows look terrific on you!


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed. It all looks good on you...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everybody!  Actually this hairstyle must go.  It is old now and needs to be taken out or it will get stuck like that. I have to spend an entire weekend taking out EVERY braid, and then the weekend after I have to set aside 7 hours to get it done all over again if I want to continue with this look. I think I may do it but the grunt work is tedious.


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 9, 2010)

They look really good on you, but man that is a lot of work. I've always heard that it hurts to have it done too. I've never had my hair put in little braids though, but that's mainly because no one wants to mess with my hair.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 9, 2010)

My eye make-up today made me feel somewhat like a barbie doll, but not trashy. I wish i'd taken a picture :/


----------



## supersoup (Aug 9, 2010)

i know this isn't the right thread, buuuuut....

IC i'd give an arm and a leg to be a makeup artist and wigmaker/stylist. i'm obsessed with makeup and hair and the transformation they can spark. love love love it. that's why i <3 this thread so.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 10, 2010)

I've heard those kind of hairdo's take alot of time to put in and take out. And hurt ouch. Whatever you do I'm sure it'll look good...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 10, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> They look really good on you, but man that is a lot of work. I've always heard that it hurts to have it done too. I've never had my hair put in little braids though, but that's mainly because no one wants to mess with my hair.



I've had it done, along with cornrows. The cornrows hurt the most but the most frustrating were the itty bitty braids. 

The cornrows took 4 hours to complete and the itty bitty braids took 7. I have a thick head of hair and had just one girl working on them. She was great and they lasted a really long time for me, but I would never do it again. My butt can't sit in a chair that long to endure that kind of scalp torture for so many hours. I cried at least 6 times getting the cornrows done (I was 14, lol). 

The braids did look very pretty, though 

Took a full day to get out all the little braids, but only about an hour to get out the cornrows, and both times I had extensions braided in. Twas crazy, lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 10, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i know this isn't the right thread, buuuuut....
> 
> IC i'd give an arm and a leg to be a makeup artist and wigmaker/stylist. i'm obsessed with makeup and hair and the transformation they can spark. love love love it. that's why i <3 this thread so.



You could always do commissions for cosplayers  It's a lot of work but they're very kind about it and are quick to give credit where credit is due when someone compliments the styling. If you're not doing that, maybe it could be something to look into?

As for makeup artistry, I was thinking of going down that path before. Make a portfolio of your work if you do anything on yourself that you feel particularly proud of, as well as if you do any work on others. If you get the chance to do some crazy costume makeup, _definitely _make sure to snap some pics for a portfolio. 

This stuff was the key to success for a friend of mine. She got into a high end school for makeup and hair without taking any of the prerequisite courses in high school and she got in simply because her portfolio work spoke for itself. They did ask her to recreate a costume look on the spot, which also got her extra credit to get in, but the fact that they gave her a chance was simply because her previous work was better than most artists out there.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 15, 2010)

I just bought the Too Faced eyelid primer (Shadow Insurance), based on recommendations here! Will holler if it works! Eyeshadow doesn't stay on my lids at all - as in, it disappears almost instantly, so I'm interested to see if this does much. 

I also bought Tarte 4-Day Lash Stain.

We will see! 

(May I just say: wow, cosmetics are such a huge racket...business. I can't believe how much money I saw people shoveling out at Sephora today, myself included, despite bein way careful.)


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 24, 2010)

My friend Lucy did this make up and she calls it Carnivale! 

View attachment kim4.jpg


View attachment kim6.JPG


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> My friend Lucy did this make up and she calls it Carnivale!


Oh, I love it, how fun! She did a fantastic job; you look great. 


So I finally took the plunge and attempted a smoky eye tonight. It's hmm, it's okay. Maybe a little better than okay? Not nearly as dramatic as I'd hoped, but I probably was holding back a little for fear of looking strung out. 

Here I am.






Closer.





Ruining the effect by smiling. 





...and this is me finally realizing that no matter how much I'd like to look seductive and exotic, I am pretty much destined to look like Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm. OH WELL.


----------



## Tania (Aug 28, 2010)

Very hot, Carrie! 

And the mask flourish is groovy, T-Kim! Looking good!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you, Tania!! :happy:


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 29, 2010)

hahahahaha....I understand, Carrie. Every time I go for "dramatic" I think I look like a 6 year old who got into her mother's make-up. sigh. Having said that, though, I'll also say I think your smokey eye looks great on you!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Oh, I love it, how fun! She did a fantastic job; you look great.
> 
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and attempted a smoky eye tonight. It's hmm, it's okay. Maybe a little better than okay? Not nearly as dramatic as I'd hoped, but I probably was holding back a little for fear of looking strung out.
> ...



Carrie, your pics give me hope that one day I can accomplish the smoky look.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 29, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Oh, I love it, how fun! She did a fantastic job; you look great.
> 
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and attempted a smoky eye tonight. It's hmm, it's okay. Maybe a little better than okay? Not nearly as dramatic as I'd hoped, but I probably was holding back a little for fear of looking strung out.


I think it looks very dramatic and fan-damn-tastic. Hot, hot hot!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 29, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> hahahahaha....I understand, Carrie. Every time I go for "dramatic" I think I look like a 6 year old who got into her mother's make-up. sigh. Having said that, though, I'll also say I think your smokey eye looks great on you!


Thank you, P!! Yep, I know exactly what you mean - to this day I don't wear anything but nudey lipstick shades because I'm quite certain I look like a little girl playing dress-up when I try anything darker. 


CastingPearls said:


> Carrie, your pics give me hope that one day I can accomplish the smoky look.


Black cream eyeliner + a lot of frantic and generally clueless smudging + countless hopeful peeks into the mirror. That's my formula. 


MisticalMisty said:


> I think it looks very dramatic and fan-damn-tastic. Hot, hot hot!


Zowie! Thank you very much, Misty. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 29, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Oh, I love it, how fun! She did a fantastic job; you look great.
> 
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and attempted a smoky eye tonight. It's hmm, it's okay. Maybe a little better than okay? Not nearly as dramatic as I'd hoped, but I probably was holding back a little for fear of looking strung out.
> ...



Carrie, you look beautiful! The smoky eyes suit you perfectly, and you look like a sexy Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm lol


----------



## Carrie (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you, Kimberly! Very sweet of you. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 30, 2010)

I am a sucker for purples and pinks for makeup.. so here is some purple eyeliner over black. Accompanied by some magenta mineral makeup i picked up on one of my journeys. I'm not a mineral makeup exclusive kind of girl i just loved the pigment on this stuff. I didn't know it was minerals until i had gotten a few little things.. I am also using some pressed powder on my face to even out the skin tone. I got a little burned this weekend.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 31, 2010)

Ya'll look so good. I too look like a 6 yr old when I try the dramatic stuff. I just can't do it as well as ya'll can...


----------



## Carrie (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any favorite Youtube makeup tutorial channels they'd like to share? I get kind of overwhelmed when I start looking; there are just so many. I'm just looking for decent quality video, clear instructions, preferably one channel with lots of different tutorials for different looks (eyes most importantly), that kind of thing. Any ideas?


----------



## Tooz (Sep 13, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Does anyone have any favorite Youtube makeup tutorial channels they'd like to share? I get kind of overwhelmed when I start looking; there are just so many. I'm just looking for decent quality video, clear instructions, preferably one channel with lots of different tutorials for different looks (eyes most importantly), that kind of thing. Any ideas?



gossmakeupartist
petrilude
dustyohunter
michellephan


these be my faves.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 13, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Does anyone have any favorite Youtube makeup tutorial channels they'd like to share? I get kind of overwhelmed when I start looking; there are just so many. I'm just looking for decent quality video, clear instructions, preferably one channel with lots of different tutorials for different looks (eyes most importantly), that kind of thing. Any ideas?



Here are two of my favorites, in no particular order. 

Goldiestarling
http://www.youtube.com/user/goldiestarling
She's been doing a lot of halloween tutorials lately so don't be horrified too much by her latest videos. She's got some good ones in her arsenal if you go back in time.

JeanFracoisCD
http://www.youtube.com/user/jeanfrancoiscd
His videos can sometimes be a little rough but I *love* his accent!

Zoffen
http://www.youtube.com/user/Zoffen
She's been threatening to do some halloween stuff but so far I haven't seen any. If some happen to go up by the time you click on this be not turned away. She's got some good stuff. 

And of course, there's Josh, a.k.a. Petrilude
http://www.youtube.com/user/petrilude
Looks like he's decorating for halloween too. His halloween stuff is AMAZING. That's what drew me to him in the first place but Josh is so much more than that. Check out his tips and advice. He's great.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 13, 2010)

Pixiwoo is one of my absolute favorites. They are sisters from the UK, both professional makeup artists, and I love love love watching their videos. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/pixiwoo?blend=1&ob=4


----------



## Carrie (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you, my lovelies!! I started clicking around last night on your recs and almost immediately found a great one for 60s makeup, which is my newest obsession. :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in love, and my makeup hans't ran in days. :wubu:
Dew Me


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 17, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> And of course, there's Josh, a.k.a. Petrilude
> http://www.youtube.com/user/petrilude
> Looks like he's decorating for halloween too. His halloween stuff is AMAZING. That's what drew me to him in the first place but Josh is so much more than that. Check out his tips and advice. He's great.



i LOVE this guy! His stuff is incredible! And he's adorable to look at. :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone want to help a newb out?

I'd like to get some foundation and makeup for troubled acne skin. But I HATE putting on makeup and I hate the feel of it on.

Do you have any recommendations of products that are easy to put on, okay for skin, and would convince a makeup hater to enjoy?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 17, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> Anyone want to help a newb out?
> 
> I'd like to get some foundation and makeup for troubled acne skin. But I HATE putting on makeup and I hate the feel of it on.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations of products that are easy to put on, okay for skin, and would convince a makeup hater to enjoy?



Philosophy! Take a look at Philosophy The Supernatural: Poreless, Flawless Tinted spf 15. I hear great things about it from people who hate makeup. It's a bit pricey but almost everything is these days. It's hard to find anything cheap that doesn't feel like guk on the face. In fact, take a look at the whole Philosophy Supernatural line. I hear good things about their mineral powder too. I'm using Mary Kay mineral powder and it was ok at first. Starting to not like it now though. Maybe too much sun this summer and the match is no longer any good?

an honorable mention, though it's not what you asked for, is the Philosophy: Makeup Optional skincare kit. It will run you about $78, but I'll be danged if it hasn't done wonders for my skin. I'm no glimmering mermaid like you but I look a heck of a lot better without makeup than I did before. I use the one for dry sensitive skin which will definitely be too moisturizing for skin that breaks out easily. Look at the regular formula and see what you think.

No Makeup


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

I second that emotion. The whole Philosophy line is great. Also, Bare Escentuals Powder Mineral Makeup which is all natural and so good for your skin you can actually sleep in it.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 17, 2010)

one of the youtube gurus has acne problems, and i remember her doing a review on something that piqued my interest. it's this stila product. this is the link to the review she did on it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGjVfOggmMg i also have read some other reviews on it...it's thicker than normal foundation is, since it's like a 4 in 1 product, so i've seen some people say they apply it, spritz their face with a mist of water and rebuff with the same brush/their hands, and it feels great. it's like 40 bucks, but may be worth the investment. i had an almay tinted moisturizer once that i loved, but i haven't used one in ages, so i can't remember the specifics on it.


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 17, 2010)

Soooo bored at home was watching make up vids...and I saw LOTS of make up vids. Afterwards I was looking for inspiration so I can make my own. So i tried an eye make up inspired by empire penguins. Nothing out of the ordinary but it was fun. Plus I had some new stuff I wanted to try. lol























btw i hate liquid eye liner. lol 

View attachment emperor-penguin_1.jpg


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Sep 18, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Soooo bored at home was watching make up vids...and I saw LOTS of make up vids. Afterwards I was looking for inspiration so I can make my own. So i tried an eye make up inspired by empire penguins.



OMG, Jossie, I love this!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 18, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> btw i hate liquid eye liner. lol



You may hate it, but you have a great control over it! Very impressive work all around.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Soooo bored at home was watching make up vids...and I saw LOTS of make up vids. Afterwards I was looking for inspiration so I can make my own. So i tried an eye make up inspired by empire penguins. Nothing out of the ordinary but it was fun. Plus I had some new stuff I wanted to try. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhhh, so BEAUTIFUL!!! Jossi that is excellent and you look so good! :wubu:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 18, 2010)

AFG- Lilly beat me to it so i am going to say I second (third?) about philosophy skincare and makeup. The makeup optional grouping is great but if you feel overwhelmed by that just try Purity and When Hope is Not Enough, which are the cleanser and basic moisturizer of the line. And for foundation I personally prefer mineral foundation. I have never liked liquid, ever. I like their mineral better than Bare Escentuals and I used B.E. for a great many years before finding philosophy's. I find it easier to apply and not as shimmery as B.E can be. Also you can find a ALL of these items on Ebay cheaper than buying for any other online source (direct, QVC, sephora, drugstore, etc). Often they have small samples so you don't have to invest in a big bottle. So if/once you decide what you'd like to try, go to ebay first to find it. Obviously with the foundation, the colors you need might be more difficult to find but keep checking often or do a search and save it so you can be alerted when someone lists the color you are looking for. I really love philosophy an ebay. lol


Jossie: Love your makeup! I wish I could do something like that, color and style, it looks great!


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 22, 2010)

Ladies Thank you very much!!! I try my best. lol I have lots of fun doing it. I wish I had places to go to show them off. lol ^_^


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2010)

I hope this is the right place to post about this...

I was just wondering if anyone had tips on how to figure out your skin's undertone. I've heard about the white paper method, the jewellery method, and the vein method. None of them have been clear enough for me.

For example, I can do the white paper method an hour or two after I wake up and get gold undertones, and yet later on (in same lighting) get blueish/pink undertones.

As for the jewellery, I wear silver, gold, and bronze evenly, and people say bronze does not look all that great on me, yet they say both silver and gold look equally good on me. Which throws me off as well.

And for the veins... I can only see the veins in my palms and not my wrists. I can't tell if they look blue or green, and they certainly don't look purple. Others have been completely unsure of what colour they most looked like as well 

So is there really any other way to determine skin tone by yourself without going to see a makeup counter? All the ones in my area require the client to pay a fee to get any service, and the work I've seen them do is horrible so I wouldn't even trust them. But I don't know how to determine my skintone 

Is there any way to tell by the kinds of colours you look best in? Or any other way at all for that matter? I'm really confused. I've tried so many different types of makeup in all types of undertones and none ever seem to fit quite right.


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 25, 2010)

So I havent read all of the posts, cause there are so many, so sorry if this has been asked, but what are some good, cheaper liquid eye liners? I can never pick a good one, and I wanna do that swoopy thing, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I hope this is the right place to post about this...
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had tips on how to figure out your skin's undertone. I've heard about the white paper method, the jewellery method, and the vein method. None of them have been clear enough for me.
> 
> ...


If there's a department store nearby you can go to a Prescriptives counter and they'll do it for free in less than five minutes. They have a chart. I'm yellow-orange toned. No pink for me unless it's coral-ly.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 25, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> So I havent read all of the posts, cause there are so many, so sorry if this has been asked, but what are some good, cheaper liquid eye liners? I can never pick a good one, and I wanna do that swoopy thing, lol.



I have always had a hard time with the liquids, maybe because im heavy handed, I have however found the new Maybeline eyestudio gel works amazingly, its only about $7 or $8 and has quite a bit in the jar, and it really doesn't use much to apply a nice solid line.Cheap and less waste.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I have always had a hard time with the liquids, maybe because im heavy handed, I have however found the new Maybeline eyestudio gel works amazingly, its only about $7 or $8 and has quite a bit in the jar, and it really doesn't use much to apply a nice solid line.Cheap and less waste.


I love the gels. Much easier to control. To me they render the liquids obsolete.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I love the gels. Much easier to control. To me they render the liquids obsolete.



I would have to agree 100% I have always put liner on my lower lid, above the lashes, that is an impossible and stupid task with the liquids, but the gel goes on smooth like a exspensive pencil, and no runny eyes!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I would have to agree 100% I have always put liner on my lower lid, above the lashes, that is an impossible and stupid task with the liquids, but the gel goes on smooth like a exspensive pencil, and no runny eyes!


I used a gel eyeliner in my profile pic, btw.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I used a gel eyeliner in my profile pic, btw.



Now thats good advertising! I love that picture.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 25, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> So I havent read all of the posts, cause there are so many, so sorry if this has been asked, but what are some good, cheaper liquid eye liners? I can never pick a good one, and I wanna do that swoopy thing, lol.



I'm being totally serious when I say NYC brand makes like, my favorite liquid...
however, I'm more of a gel/smudge pot girl.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

Has Michelle Phan's YouTube channel been linked here yet? If not, she does the single most incredible make-up tutorials on the Internet. She's done a leopard spot-inspired tutorial for eyes, much like the OP's black and green creation!

Plus, she's just an amazing chick all round. :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Has Michelle Phan's YouTube channel been linked here yet? If not, she does the single most incredible make-up tutorials on the Internet. She's done a leopard spot-inspired tutorial for eyes, much like the OP's black and green creation!
> 
> Plus, she's just an amazing chick all round. :wubu:



Her homemade recipes for face stuff (ex: nose pore strips) are the best part because I woud never have known about those things and yet so cool and on the cheap! Uusally more effective as well.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Her homemade recipes for face stuff (ex: nose pore strips) are the best part because I woud never have known about those things and yet so cool and on the cheap! Uusally more effective as well.



Totally! The one made from rice water is particularly cool, I think! I should actually try it some time - and the tomato one.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

I tried the tomato one and the aspirin thing. Both are really good


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Has Michelle Phan's YouTube channel been linked here yet? If not, she does the single most incredible make-up tutorials on the Internet. She's done a leopard spot-inspired tutorial for eyes, much like the OP's black and green creation!
> 
> Plus, she's just an amazing chick all round. :wubu:




Michelle is my go to girl ^_^


Ladies I am looking for a good tinted Moisturizer. Can you help?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 26, 2010)

Jossie...

I use the Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer. I love it!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P140906&categoryId=B70


----------



## Mishty (Sep 27, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Jossie...
> 
> I use the Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer. I love it!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P140906&categoryId=B70



ohhh..... a co-worker uses that! 
I've wanted to try that but I'm scared of not getting enough coverage 'cause I have less than perfect skin. Do you have a lot of need for concealer when you wear it?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 27, 2010)

I put on makeup today, something I rarely do.


----------



## Tanuki (Sep 27, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I put on makeup today, something I rarely do.



Love it <3


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 27, 2010)

Mishty said:


> ohhh..... a co-worker uses that!
> I've wanted to try that but I'm scared of not getting enough coverage 'cause I have less than perfect skin. Do you have a lot of need for concealer when you wear it?



I only wear this in the summer, and early fall. And no, usually I don't wear any concealer with it, because it is VERY sheer. If I have the need to wear a concealer I will usually wear a light foundation. I prefer the Nars Sheer Glow Foundation. It is a light coverage, that will hide concealer well, and it has a great buildable coverage.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P247355&categoryId=B70


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 28, 2010)

I love it too. The eye shadow and lipstick really show up well on you...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 28, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I put on makeup today, something I rarely do.



'Scuse me for a minute while I...

hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina 

:wubu::wubu::wubu::bow::wubu::wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 28, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 'Scuse me for a minute while I...
> 
> hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina hummina
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::bow::wubu::wubu:



LOL! Girl you are so crazy. Thanks so much everybody. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 28, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> LOL! Girl you are so crazy.



This is news?


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm, Lilly is gorgeous, BBM is crazy? Nope, nothing new here! 
Tracey xx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 29, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Hmm, Lilly is gorgeous, BBM is crazy? Nope, nothing new here!
> Tracey xx



LOL. Ain't that the truth.


----------



## sarie (Oct 18, 2010)

i have always done my makeup silly simply. blush, mascara, lip stain/gloss. i love how women can do up their eyes but i have just never known how to do it. well i had a friend give me a tutorial (i've been having her do my eyes the last week or so but i figured that i should probably learn) and i've decided that i'm going to try to do my eyes every day for practice. i still don't think i'm very good at it but i'm definitely getting more comfortable with the idea.






in other news, i've been wanting to rock black lip colour for a month or so now (ever since i saw anna sui come out with her vivid lipstick in black!) and i finally did it on saturday. i was kind of in love with it even though i probably looked like a crazy person. we decided that it couldnt work on just any day because it could potentially go gothic, but because it was a relatively special occasion and i was dressed up a bit and had my hair done differently than normal it worked i think! i got mixed reviews from people but i was pretty happy with it :>


----------



## Tooz (Oct 19, 2010)

Pretty much all I do now on a daily basis is a flick of liquid liner, brow pencil and mascara. No foundation, no nothing other than a smearing of my favorite NARS Chihuahua lip gloss.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 19, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> So I havent read all of the posts, cause there are so many, so sorry if this has been asked, but what are some good, cheaper liquid eye liners? I can never pick a good one, and I wanna do that swoopy thing, lol.



Your best bet is not a cheapo liner-- Benefit's Magic Ink makes it stupidly easy to create a perfect flicked out liner, and it'll run you about 20 bucks.

It's worth every penny, though.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 19, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> So I havent read all of the posts, cause there are so many, so sorry if this has been asked, but what are some good, cheaper liquid eye liners? I can never pick a good one, and I wanna do that swoopy thing, lol.


I definitely recommend L'Oreal Lineur Intense with the felt tip.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 19, 2010)

intraultra said:


> I definitely recommend L'Oreal Lineur Intense with the felt tip.



See, that one goes all wonky for me...


p.s. "Big Monster Lover," like the Cat Power song?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2010)

intraultra said:


> I definitely recommend L'Oreal Lineur Intense with the felt tip.



i love love love this stuff. also the almay liquid liners.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Oct 19, 2010)

You all are georgous. I love to play with makeup and this is what i came up with.It took lots of blending. I did this with the sparkle eye beauty book from eyeslipsface..


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 19, 2010)

prettyssbbw said:


> You all are georgous. I love to play with makeup and this is what i came up with.It took lots of blending. I did this with the sparkle eye beauty book from eyeslipsface..


Wow! Gorgeous! Well done.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 19, 2010)

Tooz said:


> See, that one goes all wonky for me...
> 
> 
> p.s. "Big Monster Lover," like the Cat Power song?


I've been using it for years. Maybe I am just used to its wonkiness, ha.

And you are correct!


----------



## Dolce (Oct 19, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I am a sucker for purples and pinks for makeup.. so here is some purple eyeliner over black. Accompanied by some magenta mineral makeup i picked up on one of my journeys. I'm not a mineral makeup exclusive kind of girl i just loved the pigment on this stuff. I didn't know it was minerals until i had gotten a few little things.. I am also using some pressed powder on my face to even out the skin tone. I got a little burned this weekend.



Megan, 

You have beautiful skin. Are you one of those women that look perpetually 22? Because you look like it from your pictures. That is to say... you are beautiful!


----------



## toni (Oct 19, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> I just bought the Too Faced eyelid primer (Shadow Insurance), based on recommendations here! Will holler if it works! Eyeshadow doesn't stay on my lids at all - as in, it disappears almost instantly, so I'm interested to see if this does much.
> 
> I also bought Tarte 4-Day Lash Stain.
> 
> ...



Agreed!

How did the lash stain work for you?


----------



## prettyssbbw (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks so much ! 



CastingPearls said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! Well done.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 20, 2010)

intraultra said:


> I've been using it for years. Maybe I am just used to its wonkiness, ha.
> 
> And you are correct!



Wow, I didn't think a lot of people knew that back of your head song.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 21, 2010)

I have horrible luck with mascara. Many kinds make my eyelashes fall out, or smear, won't wash off, flake, clump, or are too dry. And since my lashes don't seem to hold a curl, lengthening would be nice. I've been using BeneFit. It didn't look really great, but it didn't seem to have the downsides I usually face.

Today- on a pure whim, tried Maybelline Lash Stiletto. Except for the fact that I still have no curl, this may be my holy grail mascara! They look even longer than that kind where you put on the white fluff stuff on your lashes before the darkening fluid. They are long, distinct, and look great! It took me more tgan just a swipe- I needed the wiggle, plus 2 good coats, but love this! If my lashes don't fall out by tomorrow I'll be officially hooked.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 22, 2010)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I have horrible luck with mascara. Many kinds make my eyelashes fall out, or smear, won't wash off, flake, clump, or are too dry. And since my lashes don't seem to hold a curl, lengthening would be nice. I've been using BeneFit. It didn't look really great, but it didn't seem to have the downsides I usually face.
> 
> Today- on a pure whim, tried Maybelline Lash Stiletto. Except for the fact that I still have no curl, this may be my holy grail mascara! They look even longer than that kind where you put on the white fluff stuff on your lashes before the darkening fluid. They are long, distinct, and look great! It took me more tgan just a swipe- I needed the wiggle, plus 2 good coats, but love this! If my lashes don't fall out by tomorrow I'll be officially hooked.



I'm in mascara hell right now because it appears I'm allergic to them all. I tried Almay, Mabeline, Physician's Formula. I shelled out money for one from Lancome - they all made my eyes itch and swell within minutes of application. Poo.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Oct 22, 2010)

Very rarely do I wear makeup, but since going to the NJ BBW Bash I have worn it alot more. I'm not one for the bright colors and not really sure of what is ok and what is considered "oh my god girl" and I don't mean that in a good way. So because I don't wear it often and I felt I looked beautiful, I took alot of pics. So here I am.... 

View attachment Karen Makeup NJ Bashwithglasses222.jpg


View attachment Karen Makeup NJ Bash face no glasses11.jpg


----------



## intraultra (Oct 22, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Wow, I didn't think a lot of people knew that back of your head song.


I suppose it's not one of her most popular songs, but it sure has a lot of plays from me!


----------



## Tooz (Oct 22, 2010)

intraultra said:


> I suppose it's not one of her most popular songs, but it sure has a lot of plays from me!



I have that song on a record label compilation I bought in 1998. I actually really dislike her newer stuff...that song and What Would The Community Think are kinda it for me.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 23, 2010)

sarie said:


>



You look *stunning*....


My best friend is dating a drag queen who I went Halloween shopping wit, I needed black lipstick 'cause I'm thinking Lady Gaga Zombie type dress up, anywhoobles, she has this stuff in Satin Black, by Makeup Forever. I've never felt anything but cheap waxy black lipstick, this stuff made me want to just _wear it_ all the time.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 23, 2010)

I love black lipstick, and the genuinely black kinds, at that :happy:

A great one I was introduced to recently was the OCC Lip Tars. It's like a gloss, but so highly concentrated and pigmented that, really, it's like a creamy lipstick. It's absolutely gorgeous and feels amazing! If I could afford all of them, I'd buy it in every colour.

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics makes some pretty amazing things.


----------



## HayleeRose (Oct 28, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I have always had a hard time with the liquids, maybe because im heavy handed, I have however found the new Maybeline eyestudio gel works amazingly, its only about $7 or $8 and has quite a bit in the jar, and it really doesn't use much to apply a nice solid line.Cheap and less waste.



So i finally went yesterday and bought this. It works great! although i suck at applying it, i have to keep working on it lol. Thanks for the tip

I also bought the falsies mascara ( truthfully only cause it was 5.00), i haven't used it yet cause my current one is water proof (big mistake) and is a bitch to get off. anyone try this one yet?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 28, 2010)

I've tried the Falsies mascara. What it does is give that plastic kind of look to your lashes. It's decent, but not for me, lol.

I'm all about the waterproof formulas, though. With how oily my lids and lashes get, I need it cuz it won't cause those ugly raccoon eyes at the end of the day, and it still comes off well enough  I use baby wipes for it, though. Regular eye makeup remover doesn't do a thing!


----------



## supersizebbw (Nov 3, 2010)

i have just ordered some products from urban decay and can't wait for them to arrive YAY! i ordered 3 products namely:-
- the eyeshadow primer that everyone is raving about (since my eye shadow always creases which i HATE!)...so can't wait, 
- then also got an eyeliner (since all of my current ones smudge), 
- and finally bought a brown shade of eyeshadow.

i'll be sure to give some reviews (or post pics if i can when i get them)

i surely hope the products will be worth it as i was set back a good £25 just for the 3 products  *sigh*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 3, 2010)

If you got the primer potion... I have to say that is a GREAT product, but the packaging sucks no matter how cute it is. You'll have to cut it open and dig out the product eventually or else you'll be throwing away more than half the product that you bought  

So, yeah... awesome quality product, not so awesome of packaging.

Too Faced Shadow Insurance is pretty much the same quality, and much better packaging  But if you don't mind cutting the primer potion and digging it out to put it in a separate jar, it's so worth the price.


----------



## isamarie69 (Nov 3, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> So i finally went yesterday and bought this. It works great! although i suck at applying it, i have to keep working on it lol. Thanks for the tip
> 
> I also bought the falsies mascara ( truthfully only cause it was 5.00), i haven't used it yet cause my current one is water proof (big mistake) and is a bitch to get off. anyone try this one yet?



I tryed it, It was not right for me. My niece loves it. So far i'm happiest with the original orange tube of Lash blast. I do not like the water proof lash blast. or the lengthing one, lol or the combo, or the glitzy one. But I swear by the original one. Lash architect was my previous favorite. 

One thing I have noticed about the waterproofs is thats its heavier and weighs down your lashes, takes away the curl and lift. Well with my lashes anyway. 


Glad you discovered the gel. I do love it.


----------



## archivaltype (Nov 3, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I tryed it, It was not right for me. My niece loves it. So far i'm happiest with the original orange tube of Lash blast. I do not like the water proof lash blast. or the lengthing one, lol or the combo, or the glitzy one. But I swear by the original one. Lash architect was my previous favorite.
> 
> One thing I have noticed about the waterproofs is thats its heavier and weighs down your lashes, takes away the curl and lift. Well with my lashes anyway.
> 
> ...



I can't do waterproof either for the same reason. My lashes stick straight out like a dern board. I *adore* Lash blast (orange tube, woot), and I haven't been able to go get more, but I have been using the brush with dif. formulas and it's worked just as well. I love love love the mascara wand. So good!! 

I also love the lash stiletto stuff...it's a little too watery for me, but after a few weeks it's juuuust right and baDAM my lashes look good


----------



## sarie (Nov 3, 2010)

Mishty said:


> You look *stunning*....



ohmygosh! thanks so much :>


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought a new eyeshadow today, though my original intent was to get a mascara, lol. I bought an eye enhancer shadow from CoverGirl. It's only 4$ for it, lol. Also, I've never owned a purple eyeshadow before and it's been advised to me sooooo many times to get some, so I finally did, lol.

I was just bored and wanted to try out my new makeup so I just played around with what I had and made a look.












The eyes are just 3 things. Black matte eyeshadow (Rimmel), purple sparkly shadow (new), and nude colour sparkly (discontinued MAC product).
The liner was done by wetting a pencil brush and brushing on the black.

I'm wearing lots of CoverGirl, apparently, lol. I had to mix 2 shades of foundation together to make my right shade because one was too gold and one was too pink, and together they neutralized while still looking tan  So yay! (Clean makeup by CG)

The lips are the CG lipstain in Corral. And a wine coloured lipgloss over top that is actually pretty darn sheer. 

As for mascara... I hate settling, lol. But I used that pink square tube thing from Maybelline. Lovelovelove how small the brush is and the quality of the waterproof one (black cap instead of green) but it doesn't do what my fave mascara does 

I love experimenting, lol. At least I now have a new colour besides neutrals and blues, lol.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 5, 2010)

I went to sephora yesterday and me and my best friend bought each other an awesome christmas gift! I highly suggest it, as the price is right and its really just an awesome gift for people who love makeup!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 5, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> I went to sephora yesterday and me and my best friend bought each other an awesome christmas gift! I highly suggest it, as the price is right and its really just an awesome gift for people who love makeup!


Ohhhhhhh, that is beautiful! I got last year's set and I take it out sometimes and just look at it and have random "my precioussssss" moments. :wubu:


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 5, 2010)

this years has more stuff than last years! Like 15 plus items more! yay! lol!


----------



## Tania (Nov 6, 2010)

I randomly entertain the notion of buying one of the huge Sephora sets. They really are awesome, but I doubt I'd get much practical use out of them. Sigh.

Nice makeup, Carla.  Love the bright red with the smoky purple.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 6, 2010)

Loving that makeup on you.


----------



## Vespertine (Nov 6, 2010)

archivaltype said:


> I can't do waterproof either for the same reason. My lashes stick straight out like a dern board. I *adore* Lash blast (orange tube, woot), and I haven't been able to go get more, but I have been using the brush with dif. formulas and it's worked just as well. I love love love the mascara wand. So good!!
> 
> I also love the lash stiletto stuff...it's a little too watery for me, but after a few weeks it's juuuust right and baDAM my lashes look good



I was looking at the lash stiletto just today and thinking about trying it. I haven't found a mascara I love in a while. I might just have to grab the lash blast too though since you and Isa like it so much and I'm really curious about this wand...



gobettiepurple said:


> I went to sephora yesterday and me and my best friend bought each other an awesome christmas gift! I highly suggest it, as the price is right and its really just an awesome gift for people who love makeup!



omg! amazing...enjoy it!! I really want one of those but I don't know what will happen. I don't use shadow much but then I may end up doing it more if I had the set? I just got their black eyeliner sampler collection two days ago and it is at the moment, totally my prrrecious. lol <3


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 6, 2010)

Does anyone use waterproof mascara? I'm in the market for a new one but I can't use regular formula because it smudges within about 2 hours. Damned oily eye area  

The problem I've had is that a lot of the waterproof ones have those massive brushes... and I can't use those  lol.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Does anyone use waterproof mascara? I'm in the market for a new one but I can't use regular formula because it smudges within about 2 hours. Damned oily eye area
> 
> The problem I've had is that a lot of the waterproof ones have those massive brushes... and I can't use those  lol.



NYX Doll Eye Waterproof.


It is AMAZING!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 6, 2010)

Tooz said:


> NYX Doll Eye Waterproof.
> 
> 
> It is AMAZING!



Yes..... this!!! I buy 2 at a time. It's beyond awesome!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I bought a new eyeshadow today, though my original intent was to get a mascara, lol. I bought an eye enhancer shadow from CoverGirl. It's only 4$ for it, lol. Also, I've never owned a purple eyeshadow before and it's been advised to me sooooo many times to get some, so I finally did, lol.
> 
> I was just bored and wanted to try out my new makeup so I just played around with what I had and made a look.
> 
> ...



Omg, I gasped out loud when I saw this post. Your makeup is GORGEOUS! I love the purple!


----------



## verucassault (Nov 7, 2010)

not sure if i posted these to this thread but the first look is a bridal look, and i a tut of youtube for it. i am not guru i just like to play

the second look is from gaga's telephone vid, what beyonce was wearing, a good trick to make your eyes look bigger is to line your water line with a white liner 

great eyebrows can be achieved with filling in the brow but out lining it with concealer to make it look sharper and freshly waxed/threaded. making sure to blend out the concealer so there is no harsh line 

View attachment IMG_9014b.jpg


View attachment IMG_9018b.jpg


View attachment telephone.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautiful. You don't post often enough!!!


----------



## verucassault (Nov 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Beautiful. You don't post often enough!!!



you tell me that every time i post


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 7, 2010)

verucassault said:


> you tell me that every time i post


That's cos you're like an unrequited love! LOL


----------



## verucassault (Nov 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> That's cos you're like an unrequited love! LOL



unrequited, our love is not! i heart you too


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 8, 2010)

That looks good on you. Do post more...


----------



## Weeze (Nov 13, 2010)

It's 2 AM and I'm doing cat eye liner, bright red lips and a giant bump all at once.
Why the hell not, right?


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 13, 2010)

What it says on your shirt goes well with how you look there. Looks good on you.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 15, 2010)

I rarely wear make-up but today I did a presentation for my kids to get them pumped for their Greek character report and presentation. I dressed up and glittered myself to death!


----------



## Tania (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey, you're a maenad! Pretty eyes!

*smacks everybody with a giant fennel stalk*


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 15, 2010)

Tania said:


> Hey, you're a maenad! Pretty eyes!
> 
> *smacks everybody with a giant fennel stalk*



I'm not sure what a maenad is but I will take it as a good thing


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know what it means either.  You did a good job with your outfit tho...


----------



## Tania (Nov 16, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I'm not sure what a maenad is but I will take it as a good thing



Yeah, def! Maenads were part of Dionysus' ecstatic entourage. The ivy is often associated with Dionysus and his crew.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2010)

I just went and voted on the Top Ten for BH Cosmetics Halloween Makeup Contest.

Some of the makeup masks created are incredible!!


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 18, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I just went and voted on the Top Ten for BH Cosmetics Halloween Makeup Contest.
> 
> Some of the makeup masks created are incredible!!



that's awesome!!


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry for the double post. But, I just wanted to suggest a power foundation I've been using. I have tried every foundation possible.. from the super (omg, I can't believe I spent this much on make up) to the somewhat responsible. But I love power foundation. It's better for your skin and gives you a wonderful natural look. Many people use "Bare Minerals" for their power foundation, and don't get me wrong I used it as well; personally I find the make up too expensive and not enough product for your buck. I've been using "L'orel Bare Naturale". One of the best powder foundations I have ever used. The product has lasted me close to 2 months and I use it daily. I get great coverage with it too, my trick: I buy a shade lighter for my problem areas and use bronzer. 

Below is a picture of the product. If you like how my skin looks in my Avatar, that's what I used. 

View attachment make up.jpg


----------



## Linda (Nov 20, 2010)

This Maybelline's new mascara called: The falsies Volume Express.

First of all you have to apply fast and steady because this waterproof mascara dries very quickly. Also it will turn into a clumpy mess on your lashes pasting them together.

Cleaning it off wasn't too hard but some of my lashes became a fatality.

Maybe that's why it's called Falsies. You will need them after a few uses.

I don't know, maybe it's just me but I can't use it again. I am partial to every single lash I have and don't want to lose anymore to this product.

 Disappointed. 

View attachment Maybelline-The-Falsies-Mascara-2.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 21, 2010)

Linda, I was similarly unimpressed. Have return to my default mascara, Maybelline's Colossal Volum' Express. Surprises me that this one can be so good, yet the falsies one was such a disappointment.


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 22, 2010)

With a little (ok a LOT) of help from a friend I think I have found my new look :3 weeee 

View attachment img_2335.jpg


----------



## Vespertine (Nov 23, 2010)

Linda said:


> This Maybelline's new mascara called: The falsies Volume Express.
> 
> First of all you have to apply fast and steady because this waterproof mascara dries very quickly. Also it will turn into a clumpy mess on your lashes pasting them together.
> 
> ...



:0 omg thanks for the heads up! I was eyeballing this when I was buying mascara the other day. It sounded at least interesting to try but I don't want to lose my lashes either! 

I said I was gonna try the cover girl lash blast upthread and I have to say it has the most amazing brush. I preferred Almay's i-color though so I'm thinking of trying the almay with the cover girl brush. The almay formula is kinda clumpy and tends to flake but I just love the color. Cover girls' is better formula wise but it just doesn't have that extra pop of color.

In other news, I'm completely enamored of l'oreal's skin genesis line. The eye serum in particular though I've had to crack open the 'airless pump' packaging already, no more product pumps through but there is a LOT inside. Just wasteful packaging really. The pore refining face wash does magical things to my skin. The whole line has a little too much perfume for my taste but I'm already sold on it. I don't even care if the secret ingredients are unicorn tears...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 24, 2010)

Linda said:


> This Maybelline's new mascara called: The falsies Volume Express.
> 
> First of all you have to apply fast and steady because this waterproof mascara dries very quickly. Also it will turn into a clumpy mess on your lashes pasting them together.
> 
> ...



A agree. This mascara made my eye react in a totally negative way. I had cysts and everything. In the trash it went.



Tanuki Kimberly said:


> With a little (ok a LOT) of help from a friend I think I have found my new look :3 weeee



I love this look! :wubu:


----------



## Tania (Nov 27, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> With a little (ok a LOT) of help from a friend I think I have found my new look :3 weeee



Your skin looks great, Kim!


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 28, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I love this look! :wubu:





Tania said:


> Your skin looks great, Kim!



Awww thank you lovely ladies <3 :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 29, 2010)

I too hated the falsies. yuck! I put the mascara on while driving 4 hours down to the bay area and my eyelashes bugged me until evening when i could remove the gunk! My uppers and lowers kept sticking together and it just looked terrible! It was awful! I am back to using lash blast. I like it.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 29, 2010)

I love Falsies for dramatic nights with eyeliner, but I use a different wand every time, because the spoon shaped brush that comes in the Falsies tube doesn't evenly cover my lashes, so they stick and clump. 

I still say Fabulash Mascara by Revlon is my secret weapon, two coats and I'm ready, plus the brush makes it impossible to cake or clump. :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 29, 2010)

I just bought an eyeliner marker. Package says its mistake-proof, but I think I could easily shoot down that claim.

:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 29, 2010)

I like falsies for build up but I won't use it alone...I agree to a point about the plastic-y feel.

I use Mally's Volumizing Mascara.


----------



## Tania (Nov 29, 2010)

DiorShow's various iterations are still my favorites for "false" lash looks. Some feel BadGal by BeneFit is a good alternative, but while workable for me, it's just not the same.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 29, 2010)

I love my Rimmel Sexy Curves but sadly the bottle doesn't last 3 months. It starts getting dried up around 2 months and gets really hard to use it. I love the formula and the brush (I live by waterproof though) and find it gave my lashes some actual curl unlike most that are meant to but don't. Also, with the 3ball effect brush, I can get real precise in the corners, too, with the tip of the wand, kind of like the Lash Explosion, but better. The bristles are quite similar to LashBlast, too, but a thinner overall brush.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 29, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I love my Rimmel Sexy Curves but sadly the bottle doesn't last 3 months. It starts getting dried up around 2 months and gets really hard to use it. I love the formula and the brush (I live by waterproof though) and find it gave my lashes some actual curl unlike most that are meant to but don't. Also, with the 3ball effect brush, I can get real precise in the corners, too, with the tip of the wand, kind of like the Lash Explosion, but better. The bristles are quite similar to LashBlast, too, but a thinner overall brush.



I love it to! But my last tube lasted *barely* two months 
It's light weight formula lets my lashes curl and that AWESOME brush pulls them apart and coats them blacker than black. I just can't be buyin' mascara every other month though....well I can, but I'm not. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2010)

..As Far as Mascaras go, I am in love with Mary Kay: Ultimate Mascara


Then again, I've not really had a major variety. I had that "XXX Lash" crap..that, was, Crap. :doh: Never again!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay, ladies. I'm mostly a no-make up fan on myself and others but I've recently got into black eyeliner. (easy way to look a bit like I tried in under a minute!)

What's the best department store under $10 option for the wet black brush or felty pen option? I'll confess that I'm using Wet&Wild to get through this new kick, but I gotta upgrade asap.


----------



## crayola box (Dec 10, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> Okay, ladies. I'm mostly a no-make up fan on myself and others but I've recently got into black eyeliner. (easy way to look a bit like I tried in under a minute!)
> 
> What's the best department store under $10 option for the wet black brush or felty pen option? I'll confess that I'm using Wet&Wild to get through this new kick, but I gotta upgrade asap.



Not Dep't store but I've had really good luck with Maybelline Lash Stilleto black eyeliner, its a felt tip, super easy and, for me, doesn't flake. Idk why but its the only eyeliner of any kind with which I can consistently get a smooth and straight line...not because others aren't good, but because I am inept at using them.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 17, 2010)

I know I'm super late on this but I agree about the Falsies mascara.. hatehatehate. I wanted to love it but it flaked and clumped something horrible and didn't give me the dramatic lashes I was looking for. So, for now it's Covergirl's Last Blast Length and an eyelash curler. I use Covergirl for almost all of my makeup.. eyeliner, mascara, most of my eyeshadows, concealer, some of my lip glosses and powder. I've just had really good luck with CG (in comparison to other drug store makeup brands, that is.)


----------



## HayleeRose (Dec 17, 2010)

Just reading all the comments about the falsies mascara, its weird it doesnt flake on me. I like it. Its not the best, or my favorite, but it works good for me.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 17, 2010)

I think I just have horrible luck when it comes to mascara. I'm constantly buying and throwing out mascara because nothing works as well as I want it to.. this Lash Blast Length is working well enough that it hasn't been tossed yet but it's still not quite what I want.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 21, 2010)

So this is a weird question but...

Has anyone tried any growth serums for lashes?


----------



## Cors (Dec 21, 2010)

I know a couple of girls who swear by Mavala Double Lash. It does make a difference for me when I use it regularly, but I have sparse, short and limp lashes to begin with. My Imju Fiberwig mascara makes much more of a difference lookswise.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 21, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> So this is a weird question but...
> 
> Has anyone tried any growth serums for lashes?


I bought the Ardell Lash & Eyebrow Brow & Lash Growth Accelerator a few weeks ago, but keep forgetting to use it. It got pretty decent reviews, though, especially considering the extremely reasonable price.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 21, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I bought the Ardell Lash & Eyebrow Brow & Lash Growth Accelerator a few weeks ago, but keep forgetting to use it. It got pretty decent reviews, though, especially considering the extremely reasonable price.



When you do use it, definitely post your experience of it. I'd try it out if you vouched for it.


----------



## Vespertine (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm loving the preponderance of mascara reviews. I'm going to have a choice on my hands for the next tube.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2011)

I got some new makeup for Christmas so though i'd experiment. I wish I knew how you ladies took such great, clear pictures of your eyes but I gave it a try. 

I used urban decay primer, coastal 88 palette and mally's volumining mascara without curling the eyelashes - i was just playing around.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2011)

here is with the eyes closed. I used a bright pink but its showing more purple


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 1, 2011)

Your eyes look lovely, Valentine.  Purple is my favourite colour eyeshadow and I always wear a rose and amythest quartz combo for my daytime makeup. My eyes are blue like yours and I think it really goes! I also like your eyeliner - neat but not overly smudged, it looks great.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Your eyes look lovely, Valentine.  Purple is my favourite colour eyeshadow and I always wear a rose and amythest quartz combo for my daytime makeup. My eyes are blue like yours and I think it really goes! I also like your eyeliner - neat but not overly smudged, it looks great.



Thank you Amy  I love anything purple and I did use a little bit of black in the crease and then a purple in the outer V but darn it the pink on the lids don't show. The liner I used the dark black eyeshadow in the coastal 88 palatte and a stiff angles brush. I like how it turned out too but its good to hear someone else say it looks good. Thanks again


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 1, 2011)

ValentineBBW said:


> Thank you Amy  I love anything purple and I did use a little bit of black in the crease and then a purple in the outer V but darn it the pink on the lids don't show. The liner I used the dark black eyeshadow in the coastal 88 palatte and a stiff angles brush. I like how it turned out too but its good to hear someone else say it looks good. Thanks again



Oh I can see the pink, Valentine - I always had the same problem with the rose on the inner eye when doing it myself, but I've since noticed it _does _make a difference and is noticeable. It all contributes to the effect as a whole anyway, right? :happy:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Oh I can see the pink, Valentine - I always had the same problem with the rose on the inner eye when doing it myself, but I've since noticed it _does _make a difference and is noticeable. It all contributes to the effect as a whole anyway, right? :happy:



Yes it does all contribute to the effect! You are so right Amy


----------



## toni (Jan 1, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooo pretty, becky :wubu:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2011)

toni said:


> Sooooooooooooooooo pretty, becky :wubu:



:blush::blush: Thank you Toni :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a really good liquid concealer that actually COVERS scars or blemishes?


----------



## Vespertine (Jan 2, 2011)

ValentineBBW said:


> here is with the eyes closed. I used a bright pink but its showing more purple



Oooh so pretty! I should resolve to learn how to apply eyeshadow this year...



CastingPearls said:


> Can anyone recommend a really good liquid concealer that actually COVERS scars or blemishes?



I have scars and since I'm so dang pale they really pop! I use make up forever's full cover concealer/extreme camouflage cream. It needs to be blended with a brush, A LOT. If I'm lazy about it, it looks bad but if done right I get a pretty flawless look. It's waterproof and lasts longer than any foundation. It's held up amazingly under very sweaty conditions, just a little dab will do for daytime but even using a lot more for frequent nights out, one $30 tube lasted over a year. I will say I've had trouble with matching my color perfectly...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2011)

Vespertine said:


> Sounds good--I'll look into it..thanks a lot!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 3, 2011)

Tooz said:


> NYX Doll Eye Waterproof.
> 
> 
> It is AMAZING!


I tried this out on New Year's Eve and LOVED it. Defined beautifully, added some length and volume with no clumps, and didn't run/smudge at all. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Cors (Jan 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Can anyone recommend a really good liquid concealer that actually COVERS scars or blemishes?



Have you tried Dermablend?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

Eyes- Wet n Wild Coloricon eyeshadow trio in "I'm feeling retro" (Wet n wild has really stepped up their game)

Lips- Maybelline Colorsensational lipstick in "Party Pink"


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 21, 2011)

Man you did a good job on your eyes and lips. If I tried to do that on my eyes it would end up all smeared and looking like a little kid did it.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

cherylharrell said:


> Man you did a good job on your eyes and lips. If I tried to do that on my eyes it would end up all smeared and looking like a little kid did it.



Thanks cheryl, I love to experiment with bold eye and lip looks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

cherylharrell said:


> Man you did a good job on your eyes and lips. If I tried to do that on my eyes it would end up all smeared and looking like a little kid did it.


Cheryl, what do you use to apply eyeshadow with? I find brushes to be more precise and allow me more control of coverage. The only padded applicators I use are professional with longer handles which allow for more maneuvering. Most applicators that come with makeup aren't worth it nor are easy to work with.

I also use a neutral lip liner and fill in the rest with lipstick using a lip brush.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Sounds good--I'll look into it..thanks a lot!



Elaine, I just used my cousin's Makeup Forever "full cover concealer/extreme camouflage cream" all over for blemishes and spots, and OH EM GEE girl! My face looks so smooooth, it covers and hides my scars and makes them almost invisible! I'm gonna throw down the thirty bucks for a tube! Cousin said she's been using the same tube since May of last year and it's still over half full!







consider me an addict.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Elaine, I just used my cousin's Makeup Forever "full cover concealer/extreme camouflage cream" all over for blemishes and spots, and OH EM GEE girl! My face looks so smooooth, it covers and hides my scars and makes them almost invisible! I'm gonna throw down the thirty bucks for a tube! Cousin said she's been using the same tube since May of last year and it's still over half full!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. I'll definitely try it! My problem is one or two tiny spider veins (I guess burst blood vessels) that I've had since I was a kid. Yeah, only I can see them but I'd like the option of hiding them if possible.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 21, 2011)

i played with my el cheapo eye shadow palate. It was only $5 and wasn't expecting much but the shadow is very pigmented. I had to use a blush brush over to make the color a little more dull to my taste  These were taken with my phone which i'm still getting used to.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 22, 2011)

When I put on eyeshadow I use whatever applicator comes with it. Usually it's a padded one. I need to try experementing again...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 22, 2011)

Discovering makeup brushes made me fall in love with makeup :wubu:

If I didn't get told to use a different way to apply makeup than with those gross sponges and stuff, I would never ever have gotten into makeup as much as I ended up doing. Brushes make it awesome, and make it easy!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 22, 2011)

I got a happy pack of brushes at Costco a couple years ago. I love that and a couple more i have picked up along the way. They do make application easier. Not that i'm even close to very good at it


----------



## penguin (Jan 22, 2011)

I need to buy all new make up. I haven't worn it in a bit over two years, apart from a bit of mascara and lip gloss, so it's all _old_ and needs to get tossed. I think (once I get the money), I should splurge and go for one of those makeover/make up lesson deals, because I could do with a refresher course!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 22, 2011)

penguin said:


> I need to buy all new make up. I haven't worn it in a bit over two years, apart from a bit of mascara and lip gloss, so it's all _old_ and needs to get tossed. I think (once I get the money), I should splurge and go for one of those makeover/make up lesson deals, because I could do with a refresher course!



I recommend Napoleon Perdis makeup... I use their foundation stick and powder exclusively... their blush is awesome too... and I mix in some covergirl eye shadow and max factor mascara...


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 22, 2011)

I love make-up brushes too. I can't seem to handle the tiny ones you get with the compacts, and the sponges just feel yucky on my skin. My sister used to work for a Clinique and Este Lauder so I spent years getting free stuff from her, but it's not necessarily stuff I would've bought for myself. I'd like to toss half of it out and start again too!

Also, you've all just reminded me I need to clean my brushes and containers. Shampoo works best.


----------



## S_ymphonie (Jan 22, 2011)

........


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 14, 2011)

*bumping*

Anyone have any great experiences with mineral makeup lately?

Like a lot of you, I'm shying away from Everyday Minerals, but would love to find something similar, that isn't too expensive as well.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 14, 2011)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> *bumping*
> 
> Anyone have any great experiences with mineral makeup lately?
> 
> Like a lot of you, I'm shying away from Everyday Minerals, but would love to find something similar, that isn't too expensive as well.


I use Bare Escentuals. I use the regular, Faux Tan for bronzer, and Mineral Veil for a finishing sweep. I love the brand and have no complaints.

I do recommend that you do exfoiliate frequently otherwise flaking can occur.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 15, 2011)

I forgot my makeup bag tonight when I went with my friend to swim at the gym, and then go to dinner, so her sister let me use her stuff. I'm in love with something I can't possibly afford La Mer "The Treatment" foundation/powder in ivory. My skin looked amazing, this stuff stayed on till I took it off and it didn't irritate my dry skin. But, $95 bucks is a little much. 







Her Chanel eyeshadow selection had me in a slack jawed frenzy. 
I'd kill for the Oasis:








It is perfect for blue/gray eyes, makes them pop. 

I won't even talk about her Stila lip stains.... I used her Raspberry Crush





She even plucked a few of my brows out 'cause they were driving her crazy. lol


----------



## Deacone (Feb 15, 2011)

I go au natural when it comes to my face. But I am a make-up artist, so I have an extensive range of brushes. It doesn't help that I usually by like...40 every time I go to IMATS haha!

I find that MAC stays on the longest and at the moment I use a Hollywood Air airbrush as it stays on well, flawless cover and it is mostly used for HDTV (which is what I use for adverts).

If you guys have any questions I'll be happy to answer :]


----------



## Tania (Feb 15, 2011)

I love powder foundations, Mishty, so the La Mer interests me! I will have to check it out when i'm in The City next. 

I have three of the Chanel shadow quadras and like them very much. Dunes is my favorite!


----------



## Tania (Feb 15, 2011)

Deacone said:


> If you guys have any questions I'll be happy to answer :]



So tell me more about this leopard eye!


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

Tania said:


> So tell me more about this leopard eye!



Well, it's kinda easy :] Just do a quickie over in your inner waterline with back eyeliner. Then close one lid, and start drawing little half 'C's around the area in either liquid eyeliner or cake eyeliner (tell me if you don't know what that is and i'll explain that ). Then choose a fairly nice colour of eyeshadow (what you think compliments the colour of your dress) and literally get a fairly small brush and dab it onto the 'C's that you've made.

It should hopefully look something like this.






If you want a better look at what the 'C's should actually look like (seeing as that picture isn't fantastic. Here is a bunch of them that I did on my sister 






As for hair and normal make-up for period. 40's and 50's more or less did the same make-up. And you may even get away with 60's make-up. Research it. It's actually quite interesting

*Here's something to leave you with which will make you laugh.*






lol.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 16, 2011)

Deacone said:


> If you want a better look at what the 'C's should actually look like (seeing as that picture isn't fantastic. Here is a bunch of them that I did on my sister



You did that? WOW. :bow:

I think i love you!

I wish I was more imaginative/confident when it comes to make up. I'd like to try different looks but i never really know what or how, and I always feel like it's not worth making loadsa effort round my eyes coz you don't really see it once i've plonked my glasses on top anyway...hmm..


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> You did that? WOW. :bow:
> 
> I think i love you!
> 
> I wish I was more imaginative/confident when it comes to make up. I'd like to try different looks but i never really know what or how, and I always feel like it's not worth making loadsa effort round my eyes coz you don't really see it once i've plonked my glasses on top anyway...hmm..



My poor sister was like...blue for a week after that. I did put it in some pretty awkward places! haha.

You could simple cat-eye it for glasses and just focus on the lips thought? That's how it usually works :]


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 16, 2011)

Deacone said:


> You could simple cat-eye it for glasses and just focus on the lips thought? That's how it usually works :]



Yeah that's what i usually do, but being a pale ginger i find it hard to find lip colours to suit me. Current favourite is MAC's Lady Danger, but sometimes I'm not feeling confident enough to pull it off...am trying to find the perfect shade of coral, but so far no luck. Any suggestions?!


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

Mmm I find green works quite nice...like a sorta leaf green works great with pale ginger. 

As you can see on my friend Laurie, she is a pale ginger too :] Greens and golden colours work quite nice as well for eyeshadow. Deep red works nice. Not shocking out in your face red, but like...well - the colour i used in the picture. it works wonders :]

That's however a mehron lip pallet that i use, so im not sure what shops like boots, superdrug etc would do.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

ooh! And dark purple eyeshadow with semi-pale lips (mostly just lip gloss over your own lips works fine) works a treat as well :]


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I like the dramatic eye and pale/lighter lip look

Here is this look using Wet n Wild (I know but it's a good brand) Spoiled Brat. The lid is supposed to be some kind of fuschia color I don't know if it shows up well on the monitor.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2011)

Deacone said:


> *snip*



Whoa O_O

will you be my make-up jedi master? ... please!?


----------



## Tania (Feb 16, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Well, it's kinda easy :] Just do a quickie over in your inner waterline with back eyeliner. Then close one lid, and start drawing little half 'C's around the area in either liquid eyeliner or cake eyeliner (tell me if you don't know what that is and i'll explain that ). Then choose a fairly nice colour of eyeshadow (what you think compliments the colour of your dress) and literally get a fairly small brush and dab it onto the 'C's that you've made.



Is cake eyeliner basically a wettable-dry or solid gel liner? I have those! 

Thank you so much - I will try this over the weekend! A fabulous rockabilly look.  Is that you on the bottom with the forties hairwrap? Beautiful!


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

Tania said:


> Is cake eyeliner basically a wettable-dry or solid gel liner? I have those!
> 
> Thank you so much - I will try this over the weekend! A fabulous rockabilly look.  Is that you on the bottom with the forties hairwrap? Beautiful!




Yeah cake is like...well facepaint effectly. Wettable-dry 

No problem, any time. This is what im here for! Why have knowledge of it when you can't spread that shit around 

And yeah, i thought i looked quite funny in that picture!  It's when I had more hair. Damn 

Thank you!


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

Tanuki said:


> Whoa O_O
> 
> will you be my make-up jedi master? ... please!?



Yeah, yeah i will


----------



## lalatx (Mar 13, 2011)

My biggest make up obsession has to be gel liner and I have an awesome tip. 

Gel liner that comes in the little pots tends to be pretty thick and can become flakey after a while. I use the following method when I 1st purchase gel liner and when I notice it starts to thicken. Tighten the gel liner container and place it in a zip lock bag. Than soak it in hot water (the hotter the better). After it has soaked a bit take a tooth pick and stir it around in the liner. You will than need to add few drops of coconut oil or olive oil. Stir again and allow to set. After doing this the liner will be much smoother and easier to apply. 

Also when applying gel liner try to use a very thin brush. I use a lip liner brush since the eye liner brushes tend to be way to big for my liking.


----------



## mel (Mar 30, 2011)

S_ymphonie said:


> ........



pretty eye makeup!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 8, 2011)

My latest purple eye.


----------



## crayola box (Apr 8, 2011)

That purple looks spectacular!


----------



## Tania (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah - majorly sweet, Lilly.


----------



## Linda (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous Lilly. I wish I was so bold. I think about it, even look at the stuff in the store but when it comes time I chicken out and stick with brown lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 8, 2011)

Gorgeous combo, Lilly 

I'm the opposite. Lol. I gravitate towards the colours and I go past the neutrals, always thinking I might buy, but then I leave with a yellow or a bright trquoise eyeshadow instead. Lol! I have a hard time with neutral looks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 8, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> My latest purple eye.


Gorgeous !


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice! If I did that it would look all smudgy...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks everybody.  I'm hit or miss with putting on colors but sometimes it works out.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 10, 2011)

Sooo...after getting 88 eyeshadows, yes EIGHTY EIGHT, for under $10 - i've been going a bit nuts. I have always steered away from yellows, not sure why - maybe someone told me I should when i was younger, but i've never thought i could get away with them. 

anyway, f*ck that - yellow-orange-red eyes, and pastel yellow nails (sorry, haven't cleaned them up yet) 

View attachment Photo on 2011-04-11 at 10.54 #4.jpg


----------



## Tania (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! Very koifishy color scheme.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 11, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Sooo...after getting 88 eyeshadows, yes EIGHTY EIGHT, for under $10 - i've been going a bit nuts. I have always steered away from yellows, not sure why - maybe someone told me I should when i was younger, but i've never thought i could get away with them.
> 
> anyway, f*ck that - yellow-orange-red eyes, and pastel yellow nails (sorry, haven't cleaned them up yet)



Looks great Bobbie!!! And I love your eyebrows!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## lalatx (Apr 22, 2011)

Tonights eye make up... not wearing false lashes my lashes are just ridiculous. 

View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 030.jpg


----------



## Cors (Apr 22, 2011)

Gorgeous eyes and I'd kill for those lashes!


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> My latest purple eye.
> *amazing pictures.... lol



I wanted to rep but I was out... I would lurve a tutorial on this look, or a product description if you feel like being super nice!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 27, 2011)

Amatrix said:


> I wanted to rep but I was out... I would lurve a tutorial on this look, or a product description if you feel like being super nice!!



Thanks Amatrix!  I use mostly Inglot shadows which unfortunately only come with numbers. I love love love loooooove Inglot though. I used MAC Fluidline in "Waveline" as a primer. On the upper and lower iner corners I used Inglot AMC Pure Pigment #59 which looks white in the pot but is actually a pale pearl blue/violet. On the center lid and lower lash line I used Inglot Pearl #441 which is a pearly lavendar color and also my favorite color ever. On the outer corner I used Nars Eyeshadow in "Daphne" which is a dark dark purple. I love the color but hate the consistency, it's very brittle. On the upper brow as a highlight I used Inglot AMC Shine #12 which is a bronze. As a liner on the upper lid I used Make Up For Ever Aqua Black Waterproof Cream Eyeshadow and on the lower waterline I used N.Y.C. Waterproof Black Eyeliner Pencil. On my lashes I used Almay One Coat, and the rest of the face is Mary Kay.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 1, 2011)

This is me with a light application of Covergirl Outlast Lipstain #425 Plum Pout. I was really, really disappointed with the intensity of the color. I was looking for a much lighter, more sheer color. I went out in this and had a few sips of water about an hour in and lost color on the glass. I had two scoops of ice cream in a cup and dabbed a tissue a couple times to find loads of color starting to come off. Also, I'm 42 and this stuff started fanning out into the very fine lines around my lips almost immediately. You couldn't see it unless you were right up in my face, but it annoyed me anyway.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 1, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is me with a light application of Covergirl Outlast Lipstain #425 Plum Pout. I was really, really disappointed with the intensity of the color. I was looking for a much lighter, more sheer color. I went out in this and had a few sips of water about an hour in and lost color on the glass. I had two scoops of ice cream in a cup and dabbed a tissue a couple times to find loads of color starting to come off. Also, I'm 42 and this stuff started fanning out into the very fine lines around my lips almost immediately. You couldn't see it unless you were right up in my face, but it annoyed me anyway.



I really like that color on you - even if it's more intense than you were looking for, I think it looks awesome. But sorry to hear how the color isn't as "outlast"ing as the name might convey. Good to know.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear you don't like the lipstain. I have it in corral and wear it before even taking out lipstick. I won't even wear lipgloss anymore. I apply several layers of the stain though and then it works nicely. The colours are definitely more vibrant than you'd think a "stain" would be. 

My biggest problem with it though is how sweet it smells and tastes. It took me forever to learn to stop licking it off because it was yummy flavoured. 

Covergirl is pretty much all I can afford. Most of what I own is either CG or Rimmel. While neither truly fulfill their promises, they come as close as they can considering they're cheap brands.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 1, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is me with a light application of Covergirl Outlast Lipstain #425 Plum Pout. I was really, really disappointed with the intensity of the color. I was looking for a much lighter, more sheer color. I went out in this and had a few sips of water about an hour in and lost color on the glass. I had two scoops of ice cream in a cup and dabbed a tissue a couple times to find loads of color starting to come off. Also, I'm 42 and this stuff started fanning out into the very fine lines around my lips almost immediately. You couldn't see it unless you were right up in my face, but it annoyed me anyway.



You always look awesome in reds! :wubu: The color does seem a little bright for your usual tastes but I still like it on you. A shame it doesn't work as advertised. That's a drag.


----------



## Cors (May 1, 2011)

I think the colour looks good on you too! Did you exfoliate your lips, moisturise them and go over them with foundation before applying in thin layers, blotting with paper each time? I find that helps so much with longevity and the colour settling into lines.


----------



## Amatrix (May 2, 2011)

Here is a look my sister really liked. I did a classic pinup-ish cat eye but with a duo-chrome green color.






I used Too-faced shadow insurance, Kitten eyeshadow from Stila as my lid color. Then I used Sugarpill's Bulletproof in the crease. Used Stars Make Up Haven in Bees Knees over Bulletproof and up to brow. My waterline is Urban Decay in Zero, and my liner on top is Kryolan Aquacake. I also used a white eyeliner from NYX and dabbed Bees Knees over that to set it. Mascara is Bare Escentuals in Buxom Lash.


----------



## Tania (May 2, 2011)

TFG, you do look great in that picture. It really is a lovely color for you, even if the product wasn't practical. Have you tried the Chanel lipstains? They're not cheap, but they last forever and don't bleed or transfer. I carry the rose quartz color in my purse at all times!

Ama, another beautiful piece.


----------



## cherylharrell (May 3, 2011)

It's a shame that did that on ya. I love the color.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 3, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I really like that color on you - even if it's more intense than you were looking for, I think it looks awesome. But sorry to hear how the color isn't as "outlast"ing as the name might convey. Good to know.





Tania said:


> TFG, you do look great in that picture. It really is a lovely color for you, even if the product wasn't practical. Have you tried the Chanel lipstains? They're not cheap, but they last forever and don't bleed or transfer. I carry the rose quartz color in my purse at all times!



Thanks, mcbeth and Tania. I rarely spend much money on cosmetics, but such a positive endorsement of Chanel's lipstain makes it tempting.



CarlaSixx said:


> Sorry to hear you don't like the lipstain. I have it in corral and wear it before even taking out lipstick. I won't even wear lipgloss anymore. I apply several layers of the stain though and then it works nicely. The colours are definitely more vibrant than you'd think a "stain" would be.
> 
> My biggest problem with it though is how sweet it smells and tastes. It took me forever to learn to stop licking it off because it was yummy flavoured.
> 
> Covergirl is pretty much all I can afford. Most of what I own is either CG or Rimmel. While neither truly fulfill their promises, they come as close as they can considering they're cheap brands.



It is yummy flavored & scented! I love how it doesn't feel sticky, feels like you don't really have anything on. I'm tempted to try another color that seems like it might be almost nude. Perhaps then it will be more what I'm looking for and any bleeding will be less obvious. 



LillyBBBW said:


> You always look awesome in reds! :wubu: The color does seem a little bright for your usual tastes but I still like it on you. A shame it doesn't work as advertised. That's a drag.



Thank you, L. :wubu: This color would be OK for going out, but my "out" the day I tried it out was driving around the upstate NY countryside looking for fruit/veggie/pie stands. It felt a little formal. 



Cors said:


> I think the colour looks good on you too! Did you exfoliate your lips, moisturise them and go over them with foundation before applying in thin layers, blotting with paper each time? I find that helps so much with longevity and the colour settling into lines.



Oh my... no! But these are all good ideas (and thank you!). I guess in addition to not spending much money on cosmetics, I don't spend much time on them either. Though I have been trying to take better care of my skin the last couple/few weeks with gentle exfoliation, never going to bed with make-up on, and by moisturizing day and night. I hadn't thought about including my lips, but exfoliating them as well makes sense. Perhaps I'd have better luck with the CG lipstain after that plus blotting. I might just give that a try.




cherylharrell said:


> It's a shame that did that on ya. I love the color.



Since mine is the only whiney-butt post, I think this must be meant for me. Thanks, Cheryl.


----------



## Tania (May 4, 2011)

Here's the Chanel lipstain! It comes in a double-ended tube; one end has the color, the other end has a clear overgloss. The reappliable overgloss wears off, but the color stays put extremely well once it's dry. This is the rose quartz color, which is almost exactly the "ash rose" shade I loved that they discontinued in their regular lipsticks and nail colors in 1994. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-05-04 at 12.08.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 19, 2011)

Cross-posted.

I'm loving brights and metallic brights for summer.











Products:
Metallic gold shadow by Covergirl
Bright orange from an NYC Color duo shadow
Falsies mascara by Maybelline(sp)
Covergirl pressed powder in Porcelain (I believe the one I used was discontinued)
Totally Nude matte lipstick by Revlon
Pink/clear gloss in square tube by Revlon
Eyeshadow primer by Smashbox
Physician's Formula tinted moisturizer in medium/tan
Physician's formula concealer duo (2 lipstick tube concealers... one yellowish, one pinkish)
Stay Matte powder by Rimmel.

 Very quick. Took all of 5 minutes if even.

I should really tweeze more than just my unibrow, but I'm just too lazy. And don't want to end up with tadpole brows.

ETA: Mascara blobs were smudged out after pics were taken. Had to let it dry first. But it WAS fixed.


----------



## HayleeRose (May 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Cross-posted.
> 
> I'm loving brights and metallic brights for summer.



Im loving this color on you.. It looks so nice! I've tryed the gold and I just cant pull it off.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Cross-posted.
> 
> I'm loving brights and metallic brights for summer.
> 
> ...



Carla that looks simply AMAZING on you! OMG, love love love loooooove that! :wubu: And I love the lips too. It all works together so perfectly.


----------



## Cors (May 20, 2011)

Wow, wish I can do that in 5 minutes! You have such pretty eyes and the brows look good, fwiw!


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 21, 2011)

BAM false eyelashes! I got 10 sets of these bad boys for $1.25 - INCLUDING SHIPPING! Ebay is awesome. 

View attachment menow.jpg


----------



## sarie (May 21, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> BAM false eyelashes! I got 10 sets of these bad boys for $1.25 - INCLUDING SHIPPING! Ebay is awesome.



your eyebrows are such a pantydropper!


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 21, 2011)

sarie said:


> your eyebrows are such a pantydropper!



you are so sweet, thank you so much  maybe when I grow some nuts I'm post a photo of what they ACTUALLY look like when I wake up, before a bit of 'help'!


----------



## Cors (May 22, 2011)

Hahaha, pantydropper!  

I have thin, sparse, balding lashes that droop straight down as well so falsies are awesome! Could you link where you got them Bobbie and do they wear well? Want/need!


----------



## Magic8 (May 23, 2011)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet but I found a website that sells stick on eye shadow kits that may be helpful for those that are artistically challenged, like me! lol
http://www.coloronpro.com/instant-makeup-kits.html
I imagine it could get a bit expensive but might be fun to try for special occasions or something


----------



## Tania (May 23, 2011)

Looking GREAT, Bobbie. :*


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 23, 2011)

thanks ladies 


Cors - this is the ebay store I used  http://stores.ebay.com.au/fashion-f...06261011&_sid=209349841&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

ahhh I love that gold eye shadow. I always wish I was braver when it comes to eye shadow colour but i always seem to stick with the same brownish tones - i guess i know they suit me. If i turned up at the school gate to pick my son up in garish bright colours i know the other mums might look at me strange! anyway - i know this has probably done before but i wanted to show you the stages of how i do my make up and get ready in the mornings.
My husband says i take far too long to get ready (45mins from bed, shower, to dressed and ready - i dont think thats too bad!!) anyway, here we go:

I have never and i mean NEVER gone out without make up - even to pop to shops for milk etc. Maybe i have issues.....

(And thank god for make up - thats all i can say - the first few photos are beyond hideous!)

CLICK ON THE PHOTOS TO ENLARGE THEM - THEY ARE THUMBNAILS

before make up- fresh out the shower





first i start off with the foundation, powder and blusher (see the difference it makes!!?)





then i make my eyebrows darker using pencil as they are really fair





on with the eyeshadow - normally in brown and cream tones





i then use liquid eyeliner on my top lid





i then load up the mascara, you can never wear too much mascara, and use black khol liner on the bottom







next i do the lips - normally put foundation on them as a base then i wear a natural lipgloss in pinky brown tone - i wear red in the bedroom but not during the day!




next just use a curler on my lashes






ta da im all done!


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

now on with the hair

i wash my hair and straighten it every day without fail. My GHDs are my best friend!




















all done!


----------



## intraultra (May 28, 2011)

Milfy, your hair is SUPER CUTE. Uhguhghg why am I growing my hair long? Long hair is boring


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone here tried the Maybelline Fit Me collection? I just bought it and have it on right now, gonna see how well it lasts before I wash it off before bed in a few hours. 

I did find that it was easy to find a shade that suited me. I thought maybe I got it too dark, but as soon as I slipped it on, it matched my own skin perfectly. (I'm shade 235). But I'm just not sure about the longevity of the stuff. 

I got just the foundation, actually. I figure if I like it, I'll get the rest of the stuff in the right shade, too. I'm hoping it's good because the price is right in my good zone, and it's easy to find it.

Any experiences with it?

ETA: An hour in and this is what it looks like. I do have some concealer, highlighter, and powder over top, and "set" it with some glycerin rose water I got today.


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm loving all this makeup info. I am a bit of a makeup junkie myself. Recently I have splurged on Estee Lauder Double Wear and MakeupForever HD foundations, but I was unfortunately not impressed. Living in the South in the summer is tough on makeup. For full coverage, I like Revlon Colorstay. For less coverage, I like BB cream (very big in Asia). I recently tried Dr. Jart's BB cream from Sephora, and I just ordered the new one by Boscia.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2011)

cherrysprite said:


> I'm loving all this makeup info. I am a bit of a makeup junkie myself. Recently I have splurged on Estee Lauder Double Wear and MakeupForever HD foundations, but I was unfortunately not impressed. Living in the South in the summer is tough on makeup. For full coverage, I like Revlon Colorstay. For less coverage, I like BB cream (very big in Asia). I recently tried Dr. Jart's BB cream from Sephora, and I just ordered the new one by Boscia.



I was not impressed with Make Up Forever HD foundation either. I use Mary Kay.


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 2, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Sooo...after getting 88 eyeshadows, yes EIGHTY EIGHT, for under $10 - i've been going a bit nuts. I have always steered away from yellows, not sure why - maybe someone told me I should when i was younger, but i've never thought i could get away with them.
> 
> anyway, f*ck that - yellow-orange-red eyes, and pastel yellow nails (sorry, haven't cleaned them up yet)



LOVE this look!


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 2, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was not impressed with Make Up Forever HD foundation either. I use Mary Kay.



I have heard good things about Mary Kay, but I have never tried. I may have to look into it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate to say it but Mary Kay works great. My personal preference would be not to buy Mary Kay. I just don't like buying from there. I'm forced to admit their products are really good though, often beating the pants off of more expensive brands.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Anyone here tried the Maybelline Fit Me collection? I just bought it and have it on right now, gonna see how well it lasts before I wash it off before bed in a few hours.
> 
> I did find that it was easy to find a shade that suited me. I thought maybe I got it too dark, but as soon as I slipped it on, it matched my own skin perfectly. (I'm shade 235). But I'm just not sure about the longevity of the stuff.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure Carla.  The picture is kind of dark so it's hard to see the color of the product. I can see 'some' product though. Is there a chance the makeup may be a little dark for you? I detect some slight muddyness on your forhead but I can't be certain.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I hate to say it but Mary Kay works great. My personal preference would be not to buy Mary Kay. I just don't like buying from there. I'm forced to admit their products are really good though, often beating the pants off of more expensive brands.


I have to agree that their products are overall, wonderful, but I really strongly dislike the hardsell of nearly every rep I've had go deal with to buy product.

However I think there's one rep here I think who I doubt would do that and I'm considering at least buying their Timewise Night Solution (an amazing product) from her. It's that good.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 3, 2011)

Most of the grossness of makeup in the pic comes from my concealer. It doesn't work well with the foundation. When I wore the foundation only, it looked almost like I had no makeup on. 

I also have really huge pores around my nose area and have to put only a bit of product or it looks fake, but from one day to the next the amount needed will vary  I haaaate the golfball effect. 

They also say that it's light coverage but I get the same amount of coverage from this as I do my medium to full coverage foundations. Perhaps it's the application of it. I dunno. Or I'm just weird. 

I'm still trying to find a foundation that won't make me look plastic. I barely ever go with makeup because of this. But concealer alone looks horrid. 

I did try a shade lighter than what I bought, but it ended up looking chalky. A shade darker looked like a slight amount of bronzed everywhere. Not nearly snooki approved, but like putting a light bronzer powder everywhere.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 3, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Most of the grossness of makeup in the pic comes from my concealer. It doesn't work well with the foundation. When I wore the foundation only, it looked almost like I had no makeup on.
> 
> I also have really huge pores around my nose area and have to put only a bit of product or it looks fake, but from one day to the next the amount needed will vary  I haaaate the golfball effect.
> 
> ...



That happened to me too. I do stuff on stage so I bought two foundations from Mary Kay*. One was a medium coverage and the other was a full, both in the same color. I wore the full coverage for a show and when I walked by a mirror I noticed that it was gone from my face within hours. I was furious. On a casual day out at the mall I used the medium and it covered way better and lasted all day long. The medium and a light dust of some mineral powder are my fool proof weapons of choice now. I happened to mention this to the consultant and was told that it was because I have oily skin. Were my skin dry, the full would have been better. Makeup is weird. It's hard for me to find foundations that match my dark skin tone too. So many companies think, "OH! Black women! There's money there," and just put brown stuff in a bottle. 



(*I swear I'm not a shill for Mary Kay nor am I encouraging anyone to buy their stuff.)


----------



## crayola box (Jun 4, 2011)

Makeup confession: I have a drugstore mascara addiction. As of this morning I had 19 tubes plus an old tube of Revlon Everylash that I only keep for the attached plastic separator comb. Today I bought 4 more, for a total of 23. I am such a sucker for mascara commercials, despite knowing the models wear falsies, and having mascara whose performance I am happy with, I keep thinking, "This is the one!", that I too will have such lashes. So which ones did I get today? Maybelline One by One and Define A Lash, CG Lash Blast in volumizing (orange), and lengthening (yellow). I generally don't love the new silicone brushes and all four have them so we'll see. 

FYI: At Target each Lashblast has a coupon attached for free eye-shadow...I'm generally a MAC and Coastal Scents shadow girl, but it was free so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## mel (Jun 5, 2011)

I just ordered some fake eyelashes. I may need you gals to help me figure them out


----------



## Cors (Jun 6, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Makeup confession: I have a drugstore mascara addiction. As of this morning I had 19 tubes plus an old tube of Revlon Everylash that I only keep for the attached plastic separator comb. Today I bought 4 more, for a total of 23. I am such a sucker for mascara commercials, despite knowing the models wear falsies, and having mascara whose performance I am happy with, I keep thinking, "This is the one!", that I too will have such lashes. So which ones did I get today? Maybelline One by One and Define A Lash, CG Lash Blast in volumizing (orange), and lengthening (yellow). I generally don't love the new silicone brushes and all four have them so we'll see.



Oooh, have you reviewed them anywhere? Which one are your faves?


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jun 6, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Makeup confession: I have a drugstore mascara addiction. As of this morning I had 19 tubes plus an old tube of Revlon Everylash that I only keep for the attached plastic separator comb. Today I bought 4 more, for a total of 23. I am such a sucker for mascara commercials, despite knowing the models wear falsies, and having mascara whose performance I am happy with, I keep thinking, "This is the one!", that I too will have such lashes. So which ones did I get today? Maybelline One by One and Define A Lash, CG Lash Blast in volumizing (orange), and lengthening (yellow). I generally don't love the new silicone brushes and all four have them so we'll see.
> 
> FYI: At Target each Lashblast has a coupon attached for free eye-shadow...I'm generally a MAC and Coastal Scents shadow girl, but it was free so I'll give it a shot.





I'm so happy to see that I am not the only Mascara Wh*re out there - I think I also have about 23 tubes at home. Have you ever tried having eyelash extensions put on? I did it once a couple of years ago and it was A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!! I can't wait to do it again. Do you have a favorite? I tend to like L'Oreal's mascaras.


----------



## crayola box (Jun 7, 2011)

Cors said:


> Oooh, have you reviewed them anywhere? Which one are your faves?



Hmm I haven't, but I'll give it some thought and report back!


----------



## crayola box (Jun 7, 2011)

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I'm so happy to see that I am not the only Mascara Wh*re out there - I think I also have about 23 tubes at home. Have you ever tried having eyelash extensions put on? I did it once a couple of years ago and it was A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!! I can't wait to do it again. Do you have a favorite? I tend to like L'Oreal's mascaras.



Yay, solidarity!

I've never tried extensions, and never really considered it. They look great though from the pics I've seen!

Which L'Oreal do you like?


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 11, 2011)

I really enjoyed this 

http://youtu.be/Vzl9ntDPeoI


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm a total Benefit whore--in the best way possible, of course.  I love their POREfessional primer that fills in the big pores in my nose and conceals the circles under my eyes, along with Erase Paste concealer. And BADgal mascara is a must have, let alone their awesome tints and eyeshadows. I love that their makeup has a natural look and doesn't make me look pasty or clownish. I don't even use foundation anymore, just the Photo-Ready powder by Revlon. Feeling the need for another Sephora trip soon--I think I should get some free swag from Benefit just from all the free advertising I just gave them! :batting:


----------



## miafantastic (Jun 12, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Cross-posted.
> 
> I'm loving brights and metallic brights for summer.
> 
> ...


Really liking this palette on you. Feeling inspired by the gold. And your lips look licked and bitten -- neat trick!



sweetfrancaise said:


> I'm a total Benefit whore--in the best way possible, of course.  I love their POREfessional primer that fills in the big pores in my nose and conceals the circles under my eyes, along with Erase Paste concealer. And BADgal mascara is a must have, let alone their awesome tints and eyeshadows. I love that their makeup has a natural look and doesn't make me look pasty or clownish. I don't even use foundation anymore, just the Photo-Ready powder by Revlon. Feeling the need for another Sephora trip soon--I think I should get some free swag from Benefit just from all the free advertising I just gave them! :batting:



Benefit's Silky-Finish lipstick in Frenched is my fave cherry red of the moment. Most of the time I wear a glossy, nude lip, so Frenched feels a little scandalous. Wish it lasted longer, but the depth of color and feel are awesome and the super-creamies are known teases, after all. Ha.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 23, 2011)

False lashes for the first time outside the comfort of my home, I'm so nervous one is gonna fall off. Any tips on how to apply these boogers? I just spent half an hour and over a 1/4 of a tube of glue to get them right. My lashes do a natural tilt, or "cat eye" curve on the ends, so trying to fit the lashes with my own was.....*sigh* 

I really am digging the POW they give my eyes.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> False lashes for the first time outside the comfort of my home, I'm so nervous one is gonna fall off. Any tips on how to apply these boogers? I just spent half an hour and over a 1/4 of a tube of glue to get them right. My lashes do a natural tilt, or "cat eye" curve on the ends, so trying to fit the lashes with my own was.....*sigh*
> 
> I really am digging the POW they give my eyes.



I hope this helps: First measure it to make sure where you want it and that it fits. You can trim them with a cuticle scissors. You can also trim the length if they are two long. Once I have done that I apply a thin layer of the glue and blow on it until the glue gets tacky. If is two wet the lash will move and it will make it a pain in the butt to stay. I like to apply eyeliner first to cover any gaps left by the lashes. Use a cuticle orange stick to place you lash. You fingers are to big to position, the stick works great. You can also use tweezers. Once they are positioned with the tweezer or the stick they should stay on. Use liquid eyeliner on top of the seam and your eye lashes will look very natural and like they are really yours. 

View attachment IMG_0822.JPG


View attachment IMG_0826.JPG


----------



## Carrie (Sep 24, 2011)

I spent an embarrassing amount of time this summer researching and experimenting with new cosmetic products to work better with my, ahh, _mature_ skin, and have finally found some keepers. The back story here is that I've never been a foundation wearer - I would just pouf some loose powder on to even out any discoloration and hit the road. The past year or so, though, I've noticed powders (all kinds - loose, compact, blush and eye shadows) just settling into my fine lines and making them more obvious, plus just making me look kind of dull, chalky and older in general. So some changes were obviously needed. And as an added challenge, I have some slight rosacea developing, so there are about five billion chemicals and additives I need to avoid, which made the search even more challenging. 

Anyway! After a lot of experimentation, here are the keepers: 

Reviva Labs makeup primer. Ohmygod, how did I get to be this age and never use primer before? It is awesome. This particular version is very reasonably priced ($12 for 1 oz. @ Vitacost), and worked just as well as more expensive brands I tried from Sephora. And you can't beat the incredibly short list of ingredients, which include beneficial items like retinol, CoQ10 and vitamins. 

Jane Iredale's Amazing Base mineral makeup. This is the first mineral makeup that has worked for me, I think because it's super, super fine. Without the primer, I've no doubt it would probably settle right into my fine lines, but used with primer it goes on beautifully and evens everything out. It is VERY light coverage; I don't know how well it would work actually covering flaws and such, but for just an all over soft, even effect, it is wonderful. SPF 20, too!

Tarte Amazonian Clay Waterproof Cream Shadow. Probably the saddest part of this journey was having to bid a very sad adieu to my powder eye shadows, of which I have a disgusting amount. Even with a primer, the powder would do very visually unkind things to my eyelids. So I decided to give cream eye shadow a try. I knew I wanted nothing glittery, and wanted to take it easy on the color saturation, as I was going for a soft and natural, fresh, feminine look for everyday. This eye shadow is perfect for that - it's soft, diffused, warm, just really nice and pretty. The color saturation is not great (but like I said, I wasn't looking for that for daytime), so I'm going to try some of the Bobbi Brown cream shadows, too, for when I want to vamp it up a bit with deeper color. But these are lovely for a soft daytime look. 

Mally Poreless Face Defender. I am unquestionably the *most* excited about this stuff. My friends will attest that I am borderline OCD about any hint of a shine on my nose (or anywhere, really, but on my nose drives me to utter distraction). I used to use compact powder to set my makeup and keep shine at bay and was at a loss as to what to use now, with powder off the table. One night I was flipping through channels and stopped at QVC (as I have been wont to do; don't judge me!), where Mally was pitching this product of hers, which is a fantastic alternative for setting your makeup. It kind of looks and feels like a more solid version of a primer, sort of? I don't really know how to describe except to say that it's amaaaaazing. Just dab it on over your makeup and it banishes all shine (but not in a drying, ashy way), makes pores and lines much less visible, just kind of diffuses all flaws so all you see is pretty face, healthy skin. I had to dab my nose ONCE today, which is incredible (powder touch-ups typically happened every two hours for me). Also, before I got this I had some trouble with the aforementioned Tarte cream eye shadows shedding shimmer all around my eyes, but I dabbed this on my eyelids after applying the eye shadow, and the shadow (and its shimmer) did not budge all day. It ain't cheap, but it's definitely one of those things where you get what you pay for. LOVE IT. 


In closing, let me just add: ladies, PLEASE wear sunscreen. Every day, regardless of the weather, and even indoors. I was very careful to wear it in my 30s, but not my 20s, and while my skin is in pretty darn good shape, I know it could be even better had I been more careful in my 20s. Wear it (most importantly, of course) for your health and protection, and wear it vanity's sake, for yourself in 10 or 20 years. I wish I had been better about it!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 25, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> I hope this helps: First measure it to make sure where you want it and that it fits. You can trim them with a cuticle scissors. You can also trim the length if they are two long. Once I have done that I apply a thin layer of the glue and blow on it until the glue gets tacky. If is two wet the lash will move and it will make it a pain in the butt to stay. I like to apply eyeliner first to cover any gaps left by the lashes. Use a cuticle orange stick to place you lash. You fingers are to big to position, the stick works great. You can also use tweezers. Once they are positioned with the tweezer or the stick they should stay on. Use liquid eyeliner on top of the seam and your eye lashes will look very natural and like they are really yours.



I've been using false eyelashes with mixed results. I have been using the glue that comes with the lashes but I noticed a lot of people online buy Duo glue and use that. Is there a big difference between glues or are they pretty much the same? Yesterday I had a gig and my lashes were a disaster.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2011)

I find there's a difference in the glues. Duo Lash Glue is the best I've ever tried. Lasts a very long time. I also have one from Revlon and one from Estee Lauder. Duo Lash Glue is best, Revlon in second. Although... Estee Lauder's glue starts clear and ends clear, but the others start creamy and end clear, which sometimes smudges my makeup. 

Duo Lash has a dark formula, too, that starts kinda greyish and dries to a transparent-like black, so it blends better with eyeliner.

If you do go for Duo, make absolutely sure you're not getting the surgical adhesive one. It looks identical to the Lash glue, but not safe for the eyes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 25, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I find there's a difference in the glues. Duo Lash Glue is the best I've ever tried. Lasts a very long time. I also have one from Revlon and one from Estee Lauder. Duo Lash Glue is best, Revlon in second. Although... Estee Lauder's glue starts clear and ends clear, but the others start creamy and end clear, which sometimes smudges my makeup.
> 
> Duo Lash has a dark formula, too, that starts kinda greyish and dries to a transparent-like black, so it blends better with eyeliner.
> 
> If you do go for Duo, make absolutely sure you're not getting the surgical adhesive one. It looks identical to the Lash glue, but not safe for the eyes.



Carla does the Duo lash glue dry fast? That's the problem I have with lash glue. I only wear falsies for a show and usually I don't have time to sit there waving the lash around forever waiting for it to get sticky. I'll use a cheap glue if it will dry fast.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 25, 2011)

Carrie said:


> I spent an embarrassing amount of time this summer researching and experimenting with new cosmetic products to work better with my, ahh, _mature_ skin, and have finally found some keepers. The back story here is that I've never been a foundation wearer - I would just pouf some loose powder on to even out any discoloration and hit the road. The past year or so, though, I've noticed powders (all kinds - loose, compact, blush and eye shadows) just settling into my fine lines and making them more obvious, plus just making me look kind of dull, chalky and older in general. So some changes were obviously needed. And as an added challenge, I have some slight rosacea developing, so there are about five billion chemicals and additives I need to avoid, which made the search even more challenging.
> 
> Anyway! After a lot of experimentation, here are the keepers:
> 
> ...



Have you ever tried any of the MAC paint pots? I love them. They are long wearing cream type eyeshadows, essentially. I have Rubenesque, and Bare Study. Bare Study is pretty shimmery, but Rubenesque is a gorgeous peachy gold sort of shimmery/metallic shade, I love it with my blue eyes. I'm very self conscious of all the fine lines around my eyes, so when I use them, I rub my clean finger into the pot to get product on it, then dab it onto my eyelid to the intensity I want, I just love it. Waterproof, long lasting, and I've not noticed it running or spreading shimmer throughout the day either. You can google for swatches of them actually on someone's skin if you are ever interested, I love them.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 27, 2011)

supersoup said:


> Have you ever tried any of the MAC paint pots? I love them. They are long wearing cream type eyeshadows, essentially. I have Rubenesque, and Bare Study. Bare Study is pretty shimmery, but Rubenesque is a gorgeous peachy gold sort of shimmery/metallic shade, I love it with my blue eyes. I'm very self conscious of all the fine lines around my eyes, so when I use them, I rub my clean finger into the pot to get product on it, then dab it onto my eyelid to the intensity I want, I just love it. Waterproof, long lasting, and I've not noticed it running or spreading shimmer throughout the day either. You can google for swatches of them actually on someone's skin if you are ever interested, I love them.



Just noting, you can also use them for priming purposes and put regular shadow over top  VERSATILITY.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 27, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Carla does the Duo lash glue dry fast? That's the problem I have with lash glue. I only wear falsies for a show and usually I don't have time to sit there waving the lash around forever waiting for it to get sticky. I'll use a cheap glue if it will dry fast.



Duo Lash glue takes about 20 to 30 seconds of waving it to make it dry enough to stick on and let it finish drying. Estee Lauder takes forever. The Revlon one takes about 15-20 seconds and dries a lil faster than Duo, but it sometimes makes eyeliner turn blue or purple if it was put on before the lashes were applied. Which just means you'd have to go over the liner again.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 7, 2011)

supersoup said:


> Have you ever tried any of the MAC paint pots? I love them. They are long wearing cream type eyeshadows, essentially. I have Rubenesque, and Bare Study. Bare Study is pretty shimmery, but Rubenesque is a gorgeous peachy gold sort of shimmery/metallic shade, I love it with my blue eyes. I'm very self conscious of all the fine lines around my eyes, so when I use them, I rub my clean finger into the pot to get product on it, then dab it onto my eyelid to the intensity I want, I just love it. Waterproof, long lasting, and I've not noticed it running or spreading shimmer throughout the day either. You can google for swatches of them actually on someone's skin if you are ever interested, I love them.


Oooh, those are pretty! Thanks for the recommendation, babycakes. The Bobbi Brown cream eyeshadow is kind of meh so far - a little dryer than I'd expected and not as forgiving as I'd hoped - so I will definitely keep these in mind. 

So far the winner is Mally Evercolor Shadow Sticks; they are really wonderful (albeit pricey!). Creamy, pretty colors (though I wish there were more mattes available), easy to apply and _very_ forgiving on the eyelids. Next on the docket: Bare Escentuals new "Ready" eye shadows (in a palette instead of their usual loose powder), Tarte's NeutralEYES palette, and IT Cosmetics Luxe Anti-Aging eye shadow trio. All are powders, but brag about working well with mature skin, so we'll see.


----------



## LesyaTaya (Oct 11, 2011)

Woow great eyelashes. As to me I buy clinique tones of mu own color and a darker color. I use darker color to disguise gill. Darker tones always camouflage unnecessary things.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 2, 2011)

My niece did my makeup for Halloween. It's hard to see my I have fake lashes with jewels on them.


----------



## vibhasharma (Nov 10, 2011)

you really love to play with the art of makeup. you are really so creative as we all can see. 

keep it up!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Nov 10, 2011)

Reading some of the comments about foundation, I had a lot of the same issues. I bought an airbrush machine (I use the Dinair one, but there are a few others too) and it has made such a huge difference in my makeup! It applies evenly, you use just a few drops each time, and you can custom blend colors so no ring around the neck. I also like that it sets on contact because it's like a layer of little dots on your face. They have everything from foundation, concealer, blush, shadow, liner, lips, etc. so you can do a whole look! I only ever use the foundation/blush though because I couldn't justify not using the two full train cases of eye makeup I have. :/


----------



## Weeze (Nov 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried Bed Head make-up? Honestly, I'm not sure how available/affordable it is to people without cosmo licenses, since the supply store here literally JUST started carrying it in-store, and I'd only seen it in one salon around here. I went today and got a gloss and lip color (and their hair product too, i love tigi :wubu and I think they're okay, but I was just playing around and didn't actually use them to last. Any opinions on their other products, if you've tried any?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 3, 2011)

Any hints for using an eyelash curler? I succumbed to a beauty expert's admonitions that you *must* use an eyelash curler so I got one. And... I dutifully squoze my eyelashes in it and noticed no difference at all. Is this something I have to spend half a day doing? Or do I use it after applying mascara? Should I heat it up somehow?

What am I doing wrong?

Signed,

She of the very sparse, very light eyelashes


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Any hints for using an eyelash curler? I succumbed to a beauty expert's admonitions that you *must* use an eyelash curler so I got one. And... I dutifully squoze my eyelashes in it and noticed no difference at all. Is this something I have to spend half a day doing? Or do I use it after applying mascara? Should I heat it up somehow?
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...


There's all different eyelash curlers but they more or less do the same thing. I use a Shu Umura curler but it looks exactly like a drugstore Revlon one so YMMV. Perhaps you're not getting enough of your lashes in there although I realize you said they're short and you don't want to catch your eyelid. Keep trying. It took me a long long time to perfect my routine. 

Some actually do heat up- (never did a thing for me though) but I'm not sure it would be a good idea to warm one up that isn't made for it. 

Do NOT use it AFTER you put on mascara or you risk pulling your lashes out plus they'll look more crimped than curled. 

My lashes are long and blondish (I was born a blonde so...) but are not thick and stick straight out with no curl at all. I use a curler for a count of 5 Mississippi and then use a white primer immediately which thickens the lashes. Then I use Malley's volumizing mascara (lots of layers) and sometimes lash fibres from Ready To Wear in between layers.


----------



## fritzi (Dec 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> There's all different eyelash curlers but they more or less do the same thing. I use a Shu Umura curler but it looks exactly like a drugstore Revlon one so YMMV. Perhaps you're not getting enough of your lashes in there although I realize you said they're short and you don't want to catch your eyelid. Keep trying. It took me a long long time to perfect my routine.
> 
> Some actually do heat up- (never did a thing for me though) but I'm not sure it would be a good idea to warm one up that isn't made for it.
> 
> ...



If I read this correctly it means you need a M.E.M. - Master of Eyelash Management before you'll ever be able to use the eyelash curler properly .....


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2011)

Indeed. And a degree in demolition to remove it all.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> There's all different eyelash curlers but they more or less do the same thing. I use a Shu Umura curler but it looks exactly like a drugstore Revlon one so YMMV. Perhaps you're not getting enough of your lashes in there although I realize you said they're short and you don't want to catch your eyelid. Keep trying. It took me a long long time to perfect my routine.
> 
> Some actually do heat up- (never did a thing for me though) but I'm not sure it would be a good idea to warm one up that isn't made for it.
> 
> ...



Oooh, thank you!!!! Very helpful. I need to find that white primer. I think that'll help a lot. The curler I bought is just a plain ol' curler, but purple (naturally). It just doesn't seem to be curling my lashes much. 

I'll keep trying.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2011)

I lurve my eyelash curler. I use it every time I put on makeup. You definitely need to be ready to go super close to the lashline. 

I heat mine up. Very lightly. So long as when I touch it to the back of my hand, it doesn't give me that "cool metal" feeling, it'll work.

It's definitely important to put mascara on after curling or else it doesn't do anything.

I have really thick (as in the size of the one hair itself) lashes, but short. The curler works great for me so long as I heat it or else I get no benefits.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 4, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I lurve my eyelash curler. I use it every time I put on makeup. You definitely need to be ready to go super close to the lashline.
> 
> I heat mine up. Very lightly. So long as when I touch it to the back of my hand, it doesn't give me that "cool metal" feeling, it'll work.
> 
> ...



Carla, how do you heat it up? I was thinking of using my hair dryer.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Carla, how do you heat it up? I was thinking of using my hair dryer.



That's actually what I use  Sometimes when I can't find it, I run it under hot water (mine is instant) and that works good, too, so long as you make sure to only get the part that goes on your lashes and not the connector parts. I ended up with a rusted up one doing that. Wasn't too bad cuz it was an E.L.F. curler from the dollar store


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2011)

Pardon me if this has already been asked (this is a very long thread and I only skimmed it)
I have "papery" skin on my eyelids and it tends to "bunch up" when I apply eyeshadow...does anyone have any tips on how to deal with this issue?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 8, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> Pardon me if this has already been asked (this is a very long thread and I only skimmed it)
> I have "papery" skin on my eyelids and it tends to "bunch up" when I apply eyeshadow...does anyone have any tips on how to deal with this issue?



I think the key is to dab on a primer with an eye kabuki brush before applying shadow. Sometimes I even use a color gel liner as a primer to give my shadow a nice shaded undertone. Just dab your brush into your primer/paint pot and then gently stab yourself in the eyelid over and over again till you get full coverage, using light sweeping motions when necessary.  This should do it. Maybe use a flat brush for any detailing you might want to do. Then apply your shadow in the same way: Pat it on your lid first, then sweep it in gently. This works for me. 

ETA: Don't pull your eye taut to put on makeup. They say it's because it's bad for you.  I don't really know about that, I just know that when you straighten the eye skin for your line, once you let go the line will no longer be straight. It will look crooked as all get out. Get some fine line brushes at the arts and crafts store and softly paint your lines and edges on -- folds, wrinkles and all -- the exact way you want them to look without stretching or pulling.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 8, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> Pardon me if this has already been asked (this is a very long thread and I only skimmed it)
> I have "papery" skin on my eyelids and it tends to "bunch up" when I apply eyeshadow...does anyone have any tips on how to deal with this issue?


Another thing I would add to Lilly's suggestions is to start using a moisturizing and firming eye cream or gel and use it in the AM and PM, religiously.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think the key is to dab on a primer with an eye kabuki brush before applying shadow. Sometimes I even use a color gel liner as a primer to give my shadow a nice shaded undertone. Just dab your brush into your primer/paint pot and then gently stab yourself in the eyelid over and over again till you get full coverage, using light sweeping motions when necessary.  This should do it. Maybe use a flat brush for any detailing you might want to do. Then apply your shadow in the same way: Pat it on your lid first, then sweep it in gently. This works for me.
> 
> ETA: Don't pull your eye taut to put on makeup. They say it's because it's bad for you.  I don't really know about that, I just know that when you straighten the eye skin for your line, once you let go the line will no longer be straight. It will look crooked as all get out. Get some fine line brushes at the arts and crafts store and softly paint your lines and edges on -- folds, wrinkles and all -- the exact way you want them to look without stretching or pulling.


What primer would you recommend? 


CastingPearls said:


> Another thing I would add to Lilly's suggestions is to start using a moisturizing and firming eye cream or gel and use it in the AM and PM, religiously.


What firming cream or gel would you recommend?


Your input is greatly appreciated, ladies. Thank you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 8, 2011)

Eye gels and creams are something I won't ever go drugstore or generic with, unlike some facial serums or moisturizers, so that being said, I use Kinerase, Clarins, Dior, Shisedo, etc. whatever I get a sample of and decide is better than what I used last.

I suggest you go to a department store with a big cosmetic/fragrance department AND a Sephora or Ulta and request eye cream or gel samples from every counter there, and anything else they can recommend. You'll probably go home with a small shopping bag full of samples. Even more if you buy something small like a lip moisturizer or eyeliner.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Eye gels and creams are something I won't ever go drugstore or generic with, unlike some facial serums or moisturizers, so that being said, I use Kinerase, Clarins, Dior, Shisedo, etc. whatever I get a sample of and decide is better than what I used last.
> 
> I suggest you go to a department store with a big cosmetic/fragrance department AND a Sephora or Ulta and request eye cream or gel samples from every counter there, and anything else they can recommend. You'll probably go home with a small shopping bag full of samples. Even more if you buy something small like a lip moisturizer or eyeliner.



Thanks so much, Lainey! I'll hit the malls as soon as I can.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 8, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> What primer would you recommend?
> 
> What firming cream or gel would you recommend?
> 
> ...



:blush: I use monistat soothing care chafing relief powder-gel. Very unglamourous but it works. It's colorless, odorless, cheaper than the department store brands and works just as well if not better at less than half the cost. It's so soft you can apply it with your finger, then apply your base color over it with the kabuki eye brush. The other primers, I find to be a bit sticky/tacky. If you've got papery lids the other stuff is going to tug as you blend it in. The Monistat glides on so soft like velvet. On top of that I just put some regular foundation to mask some natural shading issues I have on my lids and then my liner gel and shadows on top. This seems to work for me.

ETA: I think the sample idea CP mentioned is a great idea. I may try it too but so far, I haven't found anything that helps. Some of them actually made the situation worse. Be a harsh critic.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 8, 2011)

Lilly, I need a makeup makeover! Next time we are in the same timezone I would love for a lesson. I am terrified of being that older lady I used to see as a kid that was stuck in her heyday of makeup. I'm not sure by I think my make up has Betty Davis Eyes, and maybe a little Cyndi Lauper thrown in..,,,,


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2011)

EvilPrincess said:


> Lilly, I need a makeup makeover! Next time we are in the same timezone I would love for a lesson. I am terrified of being that older lady I used to see as a kid that was stuck in her heyday of makeup. I'm not sure by I think my make up has Betty Davis Eyes, and maybe a little Cyndi Lauper thrown in..,,,,



I actually haven't had a lot of practice on anyone but myself and my poor sister who finds my looks to be way too dramatic for her tastes. I would love love love LOVE ***LOVE** *volunteers but you would have to go into it with the caveat that you might come out looking like a punch drunk hooker in a lineup. I promise to ply my subjects with cookies, music and alcohol though so it would be worth your while.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 9, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I actually haven't had a lot of practice on anyone but myself and my poor sister who finds my looks to be way too dramatic for her tastes. I would love love love LOVE ***LOVE** *volunteers but you would have to go into it with the caveat that you might come out looking like a punch drunk hooker in a lineup. I promise to ply my subjects with cookies, music and alcohol though so it would be worth your while.



Can anyone get in on this, if so sign me up! :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2011)

ValentineBBW said:


> Can anyone get in on this, if so sign me up! :wubu:



Ooo, I am giddy just thinking about how much fun this would be!  Vegas?? If not before....? :kiss2:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 9, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ooo, I am giddy just thinking about how much fun this would be!  Vegas?? If not before....? :kiss2:



Def Vegas if not before...thinking maybe spring in NJ..hopefully at least. :bounce:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 9, 2011)

Lilly, you can do my makeup any time, I looooove makeups, you know that!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 9, 2011)

If I lived nearby, I'd SO be willing to be a test subject!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2011)

You all are awesome. :really sad: I was looking for brave volunteers but didn't know how to ask. :blush:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 9, 2011)

Lilly - Makeup is FUN and even better when someone does it for you! I always learn something new when I watch :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 10, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ooo, I am giddy just thinking about how much fun this would be!  Vegas?? If not before....? :kiss2:


LOL! Me too! I want in next time we're in the same area code, Lills.


----------



## penguin (Dec 10, 2011)

I haven't worn make up (apart from playing around with it) in years. I think I need to replace everything I've got AND get lessons on what suits me and how to do it, since I'm pretty sure I'm out of date with application trends.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> I haven't worn make up (apart from playing around with it) in years. I think I need to replace everything I've got AND get lessons on what suits me and how to do it, since I'm pretty sure I'm out of date with application trends.



Just remember that application trends are merely that... TRENDS. They come and go. The best thing is to find what's right and comfortable for you. Don't think that just because everybody generally uses a M.A.C. 227 to put eye contour on that if you use something else you're breaking some cardinal rule. There's no right or wrong way to put it on though many would have you thinking so. You should probably get a small inexpensive brush set to play with and see how they feel in your hand, etc. There are tons of youtube videos where you can watch and see what other people are doing just for some ideas and inspiration. If your makeup is very old, ESPECIALLY if it's mascara or liquid liner, you should throw it out at once. They collect bacteria and if you put them on your eye you can give yourself a nasty eye or sinus infection and wind up sick for days.


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi!!! 
This not a make up question, more of a skin question. Is there anything you guys can recommend for redness and acne produced by stress. All the things I am used to using for it is not working. I am having a tough time getting rid of it which is creating more stress and more irritation. -_- ugh.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Dec 11, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> Hi!!!
> This not a make up question, more of a skin question. Is there anything you guys can recommend for redness and acne produced by stress. All the things I am used to using for it is not working. I am having a tough time getting rid of it which is creating more stress and more irritation. -_- ugh.



I had a really bad time with acne all through high school and beyond. When I finally started weaning myself off salicylic acid face washes, I finally saw a real difference. First I used Burt's Bee's, starting with their orange scrub and then moving to the soap bark cleanser. Eventually, I realized my skin was too sensitive even for that, so I took a risk and started using what granny uses, cold cream. Seriously, my complexion is all peaches and cream now! And it's cheap. Thing is, you have to let your skin get all the nasties out before your skin clears up. That takes patience and days where you feel like a monster, but it doesn't last too long. I've come to the conclusion that what I was doing when I was younger, with all the dermatologist's prescriptions and such, was completely eradicating everything my skin needed so it was overcompensating. And then I'd get horrendous cystic breakouts.

Using cold cream probably isn't for everyone, but I think less is more when it comes to skin care (and hair, for that matter--I stopped using shampoo years ago and just use conditioner, but since my hair is naturally curly it needs all the intensive moisture I can give it). I convinced my mom to start using it when she went menopausal and her skin became a lot less oily. Be gentle with your face and hopefully things will clear up!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Dec 11, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> Hi!!!
> This not a make up question, more of a skin question. Is there anything you guys can recommend for redness and acne produced by stress. All the things I am used to using for it is not working. I am having a tough time getting rid of it which is creating more stress and more irritation. -_- ugh.



I recently purchased a Clarisonic Mia, to try and get a more even skin tone. I have had roseacea type symptoms and spot breakout ( from stress ) I use it twice a day to wash my face, and in the last month I have noticed a huge change in my skin texture and color. 

I now have very soft, and well moisturized skin. No more red splotches, and no more spot breakouts. I've been using the Philosophy brand cleansers with the Clarisonic. 

I've also started using the L'Oreal Youth Code Day/Night Cream as a moisturizer. The combination of these things had helped SO much!!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2011)

I developed rosacea earlier this year, and I am absolutely loving Skyn Iceland's products especially for redness and irritation. I use the Glacial face wash, the antioxidant calming serum, the "Antidote" daily face lotion (daytime) and the oxygen infusion night cream. It's the only line (of what feels like hundreds I tried this past year) that doesn't cause me to flush after application, and now the only time I flush is when I'm hot, have exerted myself, or I'm wicked embarrassed (hah!). The little papules are gone, too. The line isn't cheap, unfortunately, but I find that I get a decent amount of use out of each product, and I get it from Sephora where I can build up my VIB points, etc. 

I love my Clarisonic Mia for cleansing, too, but I use the "gentle" brush (even softer than the sensitive), and it doesn't cause any irritation, thankfully. 

I've also found a toner I love, one that doesn't have witch hazel (tends to irritate rosacea), "now solutions"' (aka now foods) vitamin C & acai berry purifying toner. It's gentle and refreshing and smells amazing. LOVE it.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2011)

Josie Maran's Protect Daily Sun Protection Argan Oil Infused SPF 40+ is amazing. Works beautifully as a primer w/SPF 40 and is wonderful for your skin (and doesn't bother my rosacea at alllll). What could be better?


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been considering getting the Clarisonic Mia but had reservations because I have mild rosacea and don't want to make it worse so I'm really glad you two are giving good reviews on it. 

I also can vouch for Josie Maran's Argan oil products. I use the 100% pure oil on my face, cuticles and ends of my hair.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I've been considering getting the Clarisonic Mia but had reservations because I have mild rosacea and don't want to make it worse so I'm really glad you two are giving good reviews on it.
> 
> I also can vouch for Josie Maran's Argan oil products. I use the 100% pure oil on my face, cuticles and ends of my hair.


Originally I was using the sensitive brush with the Mia and using it twice a day, and that did seem to aggravate redness for me. Since switching to the gentle and using it once a day (sometimes twice, but usually once), all is well. 

Re. the argan oil: I actually tried the pure argan oil (albeit a different brand) on my face earlier this year and didn't really care for it - if I got it near my eyes it stung like crazy and I didn't see any difference in my skin quality - but I love this SPF lotion with it. I guess I just do better when the argan oil is a bit diffused.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 11, 2011)

HERskyn11 works on the site for a discount.


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 13, 2011)

Can someone help me? I have a question!

Now that I've got your attention...

I have pretty chubby cheeks and pretty thick glasses. I feel like my eyes often disappear into my face (My friends call me a happy Asian when I laugh, because my eyes go away!). I'm trying to mess with eye makeup that will make my eyes pop more from behind my classes and cheeks. Any recommendations?


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2011)

Carrie said:


> Re. the argan oil: I actually tried the pure argan oil (albeit a different brand) on my face earlier this year and didn't really care for it - if I got it near my eyes it stung like crazy and I didn't see any difference in my skin quality - but I love this SPF lotion with it. I guess I just do better when the argan oil is a bit diffused.



I'm really choosy about brands esp with oils because they can be harsh. I've also tried Adrienne Vittadini's Signature Club A argan products and like them as well. No redness or irritation there either.


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 14, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> Can someone help me? I have a question!
> 
> Now that I've got your attention...
> 
> I have pretty chubby cheeks and pretty thick glasses. I feel like my eyes often disappear into my face (My friends call me a happy Asian when I laugh, because my eyes go away!). I'm trying to mess with eye makeup that will make my eyes pop more from behind my classes and cheeks. Any recommendations?




hope this help ^_^ http://youtu.be/D-zuO2v5VFA


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 14, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> Can someone help me? I have a question!
> 
> Now that I've got your attention...
> 
> I have pretty chubby cheeks and pretty thick glasses. I feel like my eyes often disappear into my face (My friends call me a happy Asian when I laugh, because my eyes go away!). I'm trying to mess with eye makeup that will make my eyes pop more from behind my classes and cheeks. Any recommendations?



One thing that's been helpful for me is I don't line my water line. It's a nice look ordinarily but my eyes are so small that lining the water line makes them look even smaller. This might be helpful to you too. I try to smudge a little liner just under my lower lash line and only part way in. It really helps my eyes open up.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 14, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> hope this help ^_^ http://youtu.be/D-zuO2v5VFA



That video is really good, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> hope this help ^_^ http://youtu.be/D-zuO2v5VFA



Awesome video for us glasses-wearing chicks.  Plus, that girl is totally gorgeous.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm really choosy about brands esp with oils because they can be harsh. I've also tried Adrienne Vittadini's Signature Club A argan products and like them as well. No redness or irritation there either.


I liked her vitamin C and retinol capsules, but nothing else of hers - I found her creams very heavy in texture and scent. I do have a very weird fascination with her (Adrienne V), though. When I'm flipping channels and she's on HSN I literally cannot change the channel. I don't know what it is; she's just kind of very subtly wacky in a compelling, weirdly entertaining way. She makes such a big deal of using senior women as models, I kind of wonder when she's going to be like, "Oh my _god_, this woman is so fucking old! But I'm using her as a model anyway. Look at those wrinkles, they're like the Grand damn Canyon! But *I'm* not afraid to use her as a model." Heh. :happy:


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 15, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> What primer would you recommend?
> 
> What firming cream or gel would you recommend?
> 
> ...


I had thin lids too and they were starting to sag a bit, and I could not get shadow to stay on for more than a couple of hours....so I went with cheap primer from Wal Greens just because I happened to be there and wanted to try something. Turns out I made a great choice. I got Maybelline Age Rewind Primer for $7, and it's one of the best purchases I've ever made, make-up wise. It feels wonderful going on, my shadow stays on all day, and has made significant changes in the appearance of my lids.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 18, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awesome video for us glasses-wearing chicks.  Plus, that girl is totally gorgeous.



I have been trying the liquid eyeliner on the inner corner of the top eyelid. Seems to work, I even got a compliment on it from a stranger. I am now waiting on white eyeliner to get here.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 18, 2011)

Carrie said:


> I liked her vitamin C and retinol capsules, but nothing else of hers - I found her creams very heavy in texture and scent. I do have a very weird fascination with her (Adrienne V), though. When I'm flipping channels and she's on HSN I literally cannot change the channel. I don't know what it is; she's just kind of very subtly wacky in a compelling, weirdly entertaining way. She makes such a big deal of using senior women as models, I kind of wonder when she's going to be like, "Oh my _god_, this woman is so fucking old! But I'm using her as a model anyway. Look at those wrinkles, they're like the Grand damn Canyon! But *I'm* not afraid to use her as a model." Heh. :happy:


She mesmerizes me too and while I find her makeup products waaaaay too moisturizing and heavy, the things you've mentioned as well as a few creams and gels I do like. 

I know what you mean about her using older models but you're right--she's really wacky and entertaining.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 24, 2011)

I haven't experimented that much with no-wrinkle stuff, although I am finding that I think I need More (moisturizing, etc.). Cause of me age & all (also because of winter).

I wanted to say, though, that I really like this stuff: Garnier Nutritioniste Ultra-Lift Anti-Wrinkle Firming Night Cream. My skin is so soft the next morning after I use it. Pretty great. Can sometimes find very good drugstore sales on it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 24, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> hope this help ^_^ http://youtu.be/D-zuO2v5VFA



Hehe...my eyes would be red, swollen shut, and watering, with that much makeup and metallics. Yoiks. Still neato though.

I love watching MP videos...I don't really wear makeup, but they are very cozy somehow. Makes things seem very 1-2-3.


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Dec 26, 2011)

Sashas a beauty queen. Shes one of the few who dont really NEED any makeup. Always a pleasure to see

The green is cute though. Im gonna try out some new makeup ids myself for a shoot.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2011)

It's not a substitute for foundation, but since my skin cleared up (Oxy for men, it's 10000% better than anything I've tried aimed at women) I haven't needed so much coverage. Just something to even out my overall tone. A friend gave it to me and I was dubious because an Este Lauder one had given me spots once, but this is simply lovely. It takes seconds to apply, melts, and disappears into a warm glow. For the price I totally recommend it.

And yeah, Oxy for men too! That stuff is powerful and smells great!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 28, 2011)

I find Men's products work the best, too. Perhaps it's because their faces seem to be more sensitive and more oily, so it works nice. 

I've noticed lately that liquid foundations look like crap on me. They just give me that whole plastic look, no matter if it matches my colour or not. Anyone have any suggestions on what I could use to change this? I'm a total drugstore person. High end doesn't work. I've been using just powders lately, but nothing more than just a matte and a bronzer for contour.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I find Men's products work the best, too. Perhaps it's because their faces seem to be more sensitive and more oily, so it works nice.
> 
> I've noticed lately that liquid foundations look like crap on me. They just give me that whole plastic look, no matter if it matches my colour or not. Anyone have any suggestions on what I could use to change this? I'm a total drugstore person. High end doesn't work. I've been using just powders lately, but nothing more than just a matte and a bronzer for contour.



I heard that men's products have twice the effectiveness for half the price because you can't bullshit them into keeping it up if it doesn't work. Makes sense to me. My beautician sister snapped at me for trying Oxy though. Said I don't have men's skin and it'll dry my face out... well fuuuuu it worked.

I have trouble with shininess too, with or without foundation. I find just brushing a little powder over the top is all that really helps. I totally envy women who have a matte complexion even if they tone and exfoliate to death.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I find Men's products work the best, too. Perhaps it's because their faces seem to be more sensitive and more oily, so it works nice.
> 
> I've noticed lately that liquid foundations look like crap on me. They just give me that whole plastic look, no matter if it matches my colour or not. Anyone have any suggestions on what I could use to change this? I'm a total drugstore person. High end doesn't work. I've been using just powders lately, but nothing more than just a matte and a bronzer for contour.



I bought Maybelline Dream Mousse for Halloween because I wanted something quick and cheap to complete my zombie look. I was unpleasantly suprised when I started to use it, it's actually pretty good and the color matched my skin quite well. It goes on dry like a powder. You might like that one.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 2, 2012)

Couldn't rep you, but thanks for the tip! I'll look out for that and try it. 

(Also... thanks for Xmas, too!!  )


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 4, 2012)

Let me just say up front I love this thread and am amazed at the things some of these young ladies can do with makeup. I unfortunately am a more mature woman (mature in age aka OLD, but not mature enough in spirit, still a hooligan at heart) and need to cultivate a makeup style that is good for the office and client visits. This makeup needs to stay fresh as the moment it was put on for 12 hours and not irritate my eyes or anything. I also wear glasses so it needs to be bold enough to show through..... Sooooo from reading this thread and experiment I have tried a few things and have gotten to about an 85% success rate, I still have makeup on when I get home and the eye stuff has done well.... below is what I have tried for a week or so... 

Wash and Moisturize with the SKYN products that Carrie recommended... once the intense chilling sensation goes away and my eyes stop watering I go on to the makeup part. 

I then use the Primer that Joy recommended, it feels just like the Anti-Chafe stuff that Lilly recommended.
After that I use Estee Lauder double wear concealer and apply it with a brush (like the videos say to do .
Then I apply double wear Estee Lauder Base with yet again another brush like the videos say 
then an overall dusting of powder to set everything
next a lovely sweep of eyeshadow all over my eyelids
next comes double wear estee lauder liquid eyeliner - 
then a darker shadow in the crease 
an even darker shade of shadow on the lash line top and bottom 1/2 from outer edge to middle 
then another specialized brush to blend, and adding more color to even out 
and another brush to add just a little highlight of light light shadow under the brow and in the corner of the inside of the eye
White eyeliner goes on the bottom lashline from inner point to meet with the other liner - blend where they join
Follow these steps with Chanel extra Noir mascara - two or three coats 
Blush on the apples of my cheeks 
Chanel Long last lip color and top coat

So this works but the biggest issue is the TIME IT TAKES...and then the next part is taking it off ..... I need a sand blaster, makeup remover and a carton of cotton pads....

Ladies, share with me your shortcuts and your favorite way of getting rid of the war paint!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 4, 2012)

I swear by baby wipes to take the toughest part of the war paint off. It normally does the trick, and we used it SO much in theatre. It's quick, easy, and super cheap. Once you've used a baby wipe, you can then proceed to regular face washing to get the rest.

I've perfected the 5 minute makeup thing, though  Finally. I don't go all fancy and stuff, but it's still pretty full on.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 5, 2012)

EvilPrincess said:


> Ladies, share with me your shortcuts and your favorite way of getting rid of the war paint!


I swear by Earth Science's Green Tea Eye Makeup Remover. It's a gel, and super gentle but effective. No tugging at eyelids needed, which is very important to me now that they are losing some elasticity (I know, I'm too sexy for this thread). I wish I'd done less tugging at that delicate skin over the years. 

I also use Swisspers brand cotton rounds & rectangular pads; they are amazingly soft, cottony and absorbent. One of the rectangular ones will take care of your entire face makeup removal with this gel, I'm guessing.


p.s. Vitacost is where I get my Nature's Plus bath bars now, too, EP: $9.06 for a three pack! They have a $50 minimum for free shipping, but I just stock up on lots of things when I order and hit that $50 mark with no problem.


----------



## Cors (Jan 5, 2012)

Cleansing oil? I love Shu Uemura and Fancl but I heard drugstore versions are pretty decent too. Takes off stubborn waterproof mascara and liquid eyeliner in a jiffy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2012)

I am one of those people who used to rub my eye to remove makeup. My eyes are so fragile now that I can't believe I did that. I can't do that anymore by any stretch. Besides that my eyes have always been super allergic to everything. If you can tolerate Mary Kay eye Makeup Remover I would highly recommend that. It works great but makes my eyes itch like crazy. 

There seems to be a smear campaign against using oil to remove eye makeup. I don't know why because it's gentle, works great and never irritates my eyes. Trace amounts of oil can get in your eye which will make them feel fuzzy for a bit but compared with days worth of itching and raw skin from removers I'll take it. Just squeeze some baby oil onto one of those cotton disks you buy at the drug store, press it over the eye and then gently wipe away. Don't even use a disc -- squirt some on your finger and gently rub it on your eye till the mascara and stuff dissolves at your touch. Should take only a few seconds. The best part is you can buy one of those tiny bottles of baby oil in the travel size bin and it will last you a year, way cheaper than the high end stuff. After I use it I wash my face with whatever flavor of the month cleanser I'm using. Right now I'm washing with Baby Magic Baby Wash.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 5, 2012)

I am addicted to the Natures Beauty Cleansing Bars ---- I take them with me when I travel, I haven't used anything else in about two years and it has prevented any cyst outbreaks in the delicate areas!!!!!

I am going to try the gel makeup remover when I get the chance
I have some baby wipes so those will get the chance too.... 

On the other side, I wish I could just seal the makeup on and only do it once a week  






Carrie said:


> I swear by Earth Science's Green Tea Eye Makeup Remover. It's a gel, and super gentle but effective. No tugging at eyelids needed, which is very important to me now that they are losing some elasticity (I know, I'm too sexy for this thread). I wish I'd done less tugging at that delicate skin over the years.
> 
> I also use Swisspers brand cotton rounds & rectangular pads; they are amazingly soft, cottony and absorbent. One of the rectangular ones will take care of your entire face makeup removal with this gel, I'm guessing.
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 5, 2012)

Cors and Lilly --- oil will be after the other two.... 

I have been getting compliments... and I like that. I never make New Year resolution, I just make a commitment to myself that i am going to dress better for work, and accessorize... because the only difference between us and the animals is our ability to accessorize (one of my favorite quotes)


----------



## Carrie (Jan 6, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> I am one of those people who used to rub my eye to remove makeup. My eyes are so fragile now that I can't believe I did that. I can't do that anymore by any stretch.


Same here, Lill. I just know I'm going to eventually end up being one of those old ladies that preaches at the young'uns about what not to do - but instead of something lofty and meaningful and healthy like "wear SPF 50 so you don't get skin cancer!", it's going to be "for the love of god, do NOT stretch or tug at your eyelids! That shit's going to stop snapping right back one day". 

Yup.


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 6, 2012)

For mascara or eye makeup I use lotion. A perfume free one. It takes it right off.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 7, 2012)

The Clarisonic brush....is that the thing that Gwyneth Paltrow swears by and is $100-something?

Deeply sorry for referencing G.P. here. Just had to ask.


----------



## agnieszka (Jan 7, 2012)

i am so in love. light and fantastic. and stays on all day long


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jan 7, 2012)

liz (di-va) said:


> The Clarisonic brush....is that the thing that Gwyneth Paltrow swears by and is $100-something?
> 
> Deeply sorry for referencing G.P. here. Just had to ask.



Liz,

I'm not sure about GP ever referencing the Clarisonic, but it is roughly $120 for the Mia. IMO it is the best $120 I have spent in quite awhile. My skin has improved dramatically since I started using it 2 months ago. :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 8, 2012)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Liz,
> 
> I'm not sure about GP ever referencing the Clarisonic, but it is roughly $120 for the Mia. IMO it is the best $120 I have spent in quite awhile. My skin has improved dramatically since I started using it 2 months ago. :bow:



That sure sounds like it 

What is it that it does that is so special, do you think?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jan 8, 2012)

liz (di-va) said:


> That sure sounds like it
> 
> What is it that it does that is so special, do you think?



IMO... The sonic waves vibrate my face and it brings all the dirt/makeups/oils to the top level, so that it can be washed away. I know that with regular washing it kinda just gets the top layer, and I still would get breakouts from underlying gunk still being there. It didn't matter what preventative measures I took, or how well I washed I still broke out. 

It's been two months, and while the first week and a half I did have a few spot issues, I haven't had anything since. Also, I had red dry patches before. Not really sure of the cause, but they have since completely disappeared. My skin is completely clear of any issues, and it appears and feels much smoother, and almost (dare I say it) brighter. (almost like a glow)

:happy:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 12, 2012)

Wish me luck, I have my green tea and chamomile eye makeup remover (Carrie Recommended) in my hand I am about to use it to remove 42 coats of estee lauder/chanel eye-makeup in various shades textures and sparkliness.......


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 12, 2012)

For the WIN

Carrie's Suggestion of Earth Science

This was under 5 bucks from VitaCost.com - had no smell, was not greasy, did not irritate my eyes, and actually took off without any stress to my eyelids, Estee Lauder Double Wear Liquid Eyeliner (Two Coats). It wiped away my 4 shades of coordinating eye shadow, and Chanel Noir of Noir mascara that usually has to be chipped off. 

This stuff is better than:

Neutrogena Makeup Removing cleansing towelettes
Estee Lauder Gentle Eye Makeup Remover
Estee Lauder Take it Away Total Makeup Remover 
Chanel - Two proces bio-something or another makeup remover
Olay Makeup Remover Clothes


Give it a try if you are like me stuck in the 80's and can't live without the dramatic eye!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2012)

Woohooo! So glad it worked for you, EP.


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Ladies 

You make up freaks!! Check out www.myglam.com. Watch the vid and sign up. I did. Plus I am a huge fan of Michele and Promise Phan. Subscribe before they run out.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 13, 2012)

PhatChk said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> You make up freaks!! Check out www.myglam.com. Watch the vid and sign up. I did. Plus I am a huge fan of Michele and Promise Phan. Subscribe before they run out.



Gah! I keep missing the sunscription opening when they come up! Even when I get the emails!!


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 13, 2012)

metabliss said:


> Gah! I keep missing the sunscription opening when they come up! Even when I get the emails!!



I signed immediately this time. Is it closed already??


----------



## metabliss (Jan 14, 2012)

PhatChk said:


> I signed immediately this time. Is it closed already??



I just got in!!! Squee! Thanks for mentioning the opening!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 8, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


>



I love those lashes!!! :smitten: And slashes.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 14, 2012)

Blue lips 

Model, MUA and Photographer is me


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 21, 2012)

New favorite makeup is Chanel. They have quad compacts of eye shadows, wonderful colors and great application. Tried a new one today, and it seems that the highlight color in this one has quite a bit of mica in it... I sparkled all day and now everything on my desk is a little sparkly....I kinda looked like MySpace Graphics


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 7, 2012)

Need reviews and recommendations for firming eye creams or serums, please. I don't need anything for puffiness, bags or dark shadows....just looking for a good firming, lifting and moisturizing product.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Mar 8, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Need reviews and recommendations for firming eye creams or serums, please. I don't need anything for puffiness, bags or dark shadows....just looking for a good firming, lifting and moisturizing product.



My best friend works at Sephora, which comes with some awesome perks, namely that I get a lot of free swag. I went in there this weekend for some free samples of eye cream since I keep hearing that I should start that routine young, so whatever. I'm checking a bunch out. Current favorite is the First Aid Beauty 5 in 1 Eye Cream, but I still have quite a few to go through.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 8, 2012)

sweetfrancaise said:


> My best friend works at Sephora, which comes with some awesome perks, namely that I get a lot of free swag. I went in there this weekend for some free samples of eye cream since I keep hearing that I should start that routine young, so whatever. I'm checking a bunch out. Current favorite is the First Aid Beauty 5 in 1 Eye Cream, but I still have quite a few to go through.


I'm a VVIP at Sephora and get lots of free goodies too and I just checked and have this one, so I'll try it. Thanks for the tip. Oh and I highly recommend starting young. I started moisturizing when I was twelve!!!

Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 2, 2012)

I just fell head over heels in love with Rimmel clean finish foundation.
It's $4.99 and it's ammmmazing. 










I love the little spatula thingie,it's wonderfully helpful. 

I needed a base for Summer,but didn't wanna spend much because I'll only need it a few more weeks. 

Rimmel is rapdily becoming my favorite drugstore brand.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 2, 2012)

I love the new Maybelline BB cream in medium/deep. I haven't tried the Loreal version, but the Maybelline BB cream gives a nice, dewy finish that I love without feeling heavy. There is no oil which is ok with me as I only use olive oil in my face at night after cleansing with black soap. It doesn't give the ashy look despite having a high amount of titanium dioxide sun protection and my skin skin looks even more smooth but not overly made up. But who knows? I usually get bored with makeup and try another type, lol. I'm such a makeup junkie. And it seems every time I fall in love with a makeup product, BAM, they discontinue it! It's so annoying!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 2, 2012)

KittyKitten said:


> I love the new Maybelline BB cream in medium/deep. I haven't tried the Loreal version, but the Maybelline BB cream gives a nice, dewy finish that I love without feeling heavy. There is no oil which is ok with me as I only use olive oil in my face at night after cleansing with black soap. It doesn't give the ashy look despite having a high amount of titanium dioxide sun protection and my skin skin looks even more smooth but not overly made up. But who knows? I usually get bored with makeup and try another type, lol. I'm such a makeup junkie. And it seems every time I fall in love with a makeup product, BAM, they discontinue it! It's so annoying!



I saw this,but I'm not sure about it blending with my concealer. Is it medium coverage or full?

Totally feel your pain about falling for a product and then it's pulled from the market. I'm left paying double on eBay because I've become addicted to certain aspects of products. :doh:


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 2, 2012)

Mishty said:


> I saw this,but I'm not sure about it blending with my concealer. Is it medium coverage or full?
> 
> Totally feel your pain about falling for a product and then it's pulled from the market. I'm left paying double on eBay because I've become addicted to certain aspects of products. :doh:



I would say it's light to medium coverage and I only use a pea size amount to cover the face. I apply undereye concealer over it and it works. It's like a tinted moisturizer without the oil, very smooth. Haha, I love eBay too! Revlon is the worst at discontinuing the best products. Ughhh, Bath and Body works does it too with their scents. I was pissed when they stopped making Butterfly Flower!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 25, 2012)

I finally bought an EOS smooth sphere lipbalm.

Strawberry Sorbet - LOVE IT. 

View attachment sphere_stw_main.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 25, 2012)

I just bought a similar one in Tangerine, Surly. I grabbed it on my way out of a drugstore because I liked the shape (round haha) and I'm really impressed with it.

EDT: I just looked--it's EOS too!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 25, 2012)

I really like it! Super cute AND

Gluten-free
Paraben-free
Petrolatum-free
Phthalate-free


I've seen it recommended so many times in magazines.



CastingPearls said:


> I just bought a similar one in Tangerine, Surly. I grabbed it on my way out of a drugstore because I liked the shape (round haha) and I'm really impressed with it.
> 
> EDT: I just looked--it's EOS too!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 26, 2012)

I am sooo not a girly girl. I wish I could do make up, and actually care enough to spend time doing my hair.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been curious about BB cream but have been reluctant to change from my Bare Escentuals because liquids don't seem to sit right on my skin but I took a chance with a deluxe sample of Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB and I was shocked with the results. Water Fuse is 50% water and it sits momentarily on your skin and then blends in with your skin tone. I would say the coverage is light-medium and normally I prefer a little heavier but as with Goldilocks, this was just right, in fact, perfect. I used a little bronzer and powder brush and set it with a finishing powder (Guerlain's Pucci Meteorites) and I blended everything with a clean brush and the coverage was flawless. I don't know about any other BB (Beauty Balm) but this one is a winner and I'll be buying the full-size asap. Very happy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 27, 2012)

Cuz of you guys, i bought myself an EOS sweet mint lip balm. I am an avid user of chapstick vanilla mint but it's hard to get. So i thought I'd try this out. I like it a lot! I am glad to find a back up or replacement for my chappy


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 27, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Cuz of you guys, i bought myself an EOS sweet mint lip balm. I am an avid user of chapstick vanilla mint but it's hard to get. So i thought I'd try this out. I like it a lot! I am glad to find a back up or replacement for my chappy


Welcome to our little cult.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2012)

WELCOME! 



HottiMegan said:


> Cuz of you guys, i bought myself an EOS sweet mint lip balm. I am an avid user of chapstick vanilla mint but it's hard to get. So i thought I'd try this out. I like it a lot! I am glad to find a back up or replacement for my chappy


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 27, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Cuz of you guys, i bought myself an EOS sweet mint lip balm. I am an avid user of chapstick vanilla mint but it's hard to get. So i thought I'd try this out. I like it a lot! I am glad to find a back up or replacement for my chappy



There's lots of Chapstick vanilla mint options on ebay- hadn't tried that flavor, sounded interesting. I do have an EOS, which I use all the time, but darned if I know what flavor it is. Something fruity, but...? It doesn't smell like any specific fruit I can think of.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2012)

I got some candy cane chapstick the other day as a whim and it's pretty good too. I'm going to add to my stash. (I have a stash of the vanilla mint too since i buy the store out whenever i find it)


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 8, 2012)

My eye makeup looks. I love playing with eyeshadow. Wet n Wild has really stepped up their game, very high quality comparable to the higher end products. Here is the Blue Had Me at Hello Palette.







I used the 1-4 colors for this pic. I used 4 as a definer along the lashes.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2013)

For Christmas I got my favourite perfume, Estee Lauder's Spellbound. It's pretty much my signature scent and I adore it. It's not a new one so you have to request it at their makeup counter, but it's totally me. My Mom got it for me this year and she also surprised me with the gift you could purchase when you bought the perfume. It's a huge makeup case with two eye shadow palettes, 3 lipsticks, a lip glass, two eyeliners, makeup brushes and mascara. 

Well, if someone told me how amazing the mascara was I would have bought it years ago. No clumping and I don't need to curl my lashes at all! Love love love it.


----------



## lavishlaura (Jan 28, 2013)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/cb572f0201564942b960a7a000d819b2/tumblr_mhana3O1N01qcfx1vo1_500.jpg[/IMG

I threw together a mermaid look the other night! Thank goodness for bright eyeshadows!


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 28, 2013)

lavishlaura said:


> I threw together a mermaid look the other night! Thank goodness for bright eyeshadows!



I love bright eyeshadow! And the shell top is cool!


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 28, 2013)

There are times when I wish I didn't work in the corporate world. They are so conservative when it comes to make-up. I miss my college days when I could have glittery fingernail polish.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 29, 2013)

EMH1701 said:


> There are times when I wish I didn't work in the corporate world. They are so conservative when it comes to make-up. I miss my college days when I could have glittery fingernail polish.



I just put it on my toes now that I can't put in on my fingers (stupid hospital germs). It still makes me smile.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 13, 2013)

I tried to make smokey eyes.. not sure if my fair skin and light eyes work with such a dark look..


----------



## azerty (Mar 13, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I tried to make smokey eyes.. not sure if my fair skin and light eyes work with such a dark look..



I like it very much


----------



## Ms Amy (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice thread but here I want add some fashion tips.
Dress in One Color
Dress all in one color from your top to your shoes. Dont forget to match your tights or stockings to your outfit too. Dark colors slim, so try black, navy, charcoal, burgundy, deep green, or purple.
2. Wear Clothes That Fit Well
Wear garments that fit you well. Fitted or semi-fitted clothing looks better on petites than loose-fitting apparel. Avoid garments that have a lot of design ease because all that extra fabric adds bulk and can make short women look heavier than they really are.
3. Select Garments With Vertical Lines
Select clothes with vertical lines. They dont need to be striped. Vertical seam lines, such as princess seams, will do the trick.
These should be followed to look good.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 20, 2013)

I wouldn't dress in one colour from head to toe very often. I think that's a total myth for large people and paints them into a corner. But I totally agree with wearing clothes that fit. If you don't, you *will* look dumpy.






Ms Amy said:


> Nice thread but here I want add some fashion tips.
> Dress in One Color
> Dress all in one color from your top to your shoes. Dont forget to match your tights or stockings to your outfit too. Dark colors slim, so try black, navy, charcoal, burgundy, deep green, or purple.
> 2. Wear Clothes That Fit Well
> ...


----------



## Piink (Mar 20, 2013)

> Dress in One Color
> Dress all in one color from your top to your shoes. Don’t forget to match your tights or stockings to your outfit too. Dark colors slim, so try black, navy, charcoal, burgundy, deep green, or purple.



There is NO way I would always dress in one color. I like bright colored tops, but I'm not going to wear a hot pink top, hot pink legging, and hot pink sneakers. 

Now, pair that same top down with a pair of white leggings, and silver sandals and you've got a killer look. I wish the washer hadn't ate my leggings.  I'm not worried about looking "slim" ... No color of clothing is going to hide that!

Very rarely do I wear one color solely, unless it s for a night out (like a LBD and a pair of black pumps.

And I rarely match my make-up to my clothes. Bright clothes deserve a paired down make-up, while a subtle look sometimes needs a bright do.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 21, 2013)

Ms. Amy - I know you're new, but you're on a board where most of us don't care if something is "slimming." Many of us 300 pounds and over (in my case, way over) wear bikinis, strapless, sleeveless outfits, and all the horizontal stripes we want. It's incredibly freeing. You'd be surprised just how much people DON'T care that you're wearing a sleeveless tank top in the summer. In fact, I get way more compliments now that I wear bright colored clothes, fun accessories, etc. I rarely got any when my priority was "slimming" clothes. 

I do agree about clothes that fit - though that gets nearly impossible at a certain size.


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 23, 2013)

I need help. I like to line my eyes in super black but I can't find anything that doesn't smudge and transfer to my upper eye lid leaving me with a black crease looking thing(not sure how to describe it). Any suggestions on a brand of gel liner or pencil? My hand is not steady enough to do liquid so that's out of the question.


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 23, 2013)

b0nnie said:


> I need help. I like to line my eyes in super black but I can't find anything that doesn't smudge and transfer to my upper eye lid leaving me with a black crease looking thing(not sure how to describe it). Any suggestions on a brand of gel liner or pencil? My hand is not steady enough to do liquid so that's out of the question.



Are you using an eye primer? That helps to prevent smudging and it makes your eyeshadow last all day without creasing. It's a little expensive (depending on the brand), but from my experience it's worth the cost. 
As for a pencil, I've found liners from Urban Decay to be amazing. The 24\7 pencil liners are great. I use the 24/7 pencil or liquid liner in the colour 'Perversion', which is a dark matte black.


----------



## Piink (Mar 23, 2013)

I love indie brands of makeup such as Geek Chic ... You cannot deny the awesomeness!!


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Mar 30, 2013)

b0nnie said:


> I need help. I like to line my eyes in super black but I can't find anything that doesn't smudge and transfer to my upper eye lid leaving me with a black crease looking thing(not sure how to describe it). Any suggestions on a brand of gel liner or pencil? My hand is not steady enough to do liquid so that's out of the question.



Hey b0nnie,

I use a liner brush to place black eye shadow over the liner once I'm done, I find I don't get that transfer onto my eyelid. Avon Super Shock eye liner pencils are brilliant though, doesn't move once it's on.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a ton of eyeliner pencils, but I usually just use a liner brush dipped in water and black eye shadow. Dabbing eye shadow over the liner works really good too!

I feel like such a butt! I used to mess around with makeup alllll the damn time. I used to get so many compliments on my eyes, but lately I haven't been going out at all, and I. So lazy when it comes to makeup. Usually I wear nothing, but if I want to look for a little more polished (the nights I'm hanging with my buddy boys) I smear on a tiny bit of foundation and powder, fix up my brows and and then some mascara. I never really thought about it, but just those few things an really brighten my face up!


----------

